# How Indian Bengali's perceive Bangladesh and Bangladeshi?



## Moander

I was born and bred in Dhaka. I have never been to India. I know that a huge number of Bengali people live in India. I am curious about How Indian Bengali's perceive Bangladesh & Bangladeshi?


I would like to ask Indian Bengali members to answer the question.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Skull and Bones

Very good, as long as you guys aren't supporting the separatist movements in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## BATMAN

Indian Bengal is a disputed territory, since partition.

After 1971, India further pushed its boundaries into Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azazel

BATMAN said:


> Indian Bengal is a disputed territory, since partition.



Then whole Pakistan must be a disputed territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
30


----------



## for truth

BATMAN said:


> Indian Bengal is a disputed territory, since partition.



THANK YOU !!!!!!!!! 'ELITE MEMBER' for your revelation.

on topic.

how is it any different form the perception of all other Indians? i believe it will be a favorable one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Azazel said:


> Then whole Pakistan must be a disputed territory.



So is Hyderabad, Bombay, Goa & Gujrat....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

Indians think you has a pray and want to swallow you to make Greater India..... Hassina wajid is trying his best to serve India purpose....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

BATMAN said:


> Indian Bengal is a disputed territory, since partition.
> 
> After 1971, India further pushed its boundaries into Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## anilindia

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> Indians think you has a pray and want to swallow you to make Greater India..... Hassina wajid is trying his best to serve India purpose....



R u talking about Niazi....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINK

BATMAN said:


> Indian Bengal is a disputed territory, since partition.
> 
> After 1971, India further pushed its boundaries into Bangladesh.



You're victim of this 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/social-issues-current-events/182672-murder-history-pakistan.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

anilindia said:


> R u talking about Niazi....





Imran Khan Niazi


----------



## kobiraaz

Anything that has bengal in it should belong to Bangladesh. Unfortunately due to our incompetency we lost our western part! Hopefully our brothers ( roy, labong, skull and other Bangbros) will rebel against indian govt. to join their true motherland! No pun intended!

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Skull and Bones said:


>



Heath Ledger is sneezing.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Heath Ledger is sneezing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

kobiraaz said:


> Anything that has bengal in it should belong to Bangladesh. Unfortunately due our to incompetency we lost our western part! Hopefully our brothers ( roy, labong, skull and other Bangbros) will rebel against indian govt. to join their true motherland! No pun intended!



Go Ahead... we will help you....


----------



## scholseys

west Bengal is Indian occupied territory. It will rightfully reunify with Bangladesh when India breaks into different pieces.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SamantK

kobiraaz said:


> Anything that has bengal in it should belong to Bangladesh. Unfortunately due our to incompetency we lost our western part! Hopefully our brothers ( roy, labong, skull and other Bangbros) will rebel against indian govt. to join their true motherland! No pun intended!



Stop frothing from your mouth

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Skull and Bones said:


>



One of the best movie characters ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## SamantK

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> Go Ahead... we will help you....



Particularly you should help, your Army is presently incapable..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anilindia

kobiraaz said:


> Anything that has bengal in it should belong to Bangladesh. *Unfortunately due to our incompetency we lost our western part!* Hopefully our brothers ( roy, labong, skull and other Bangbros) will rebel against indian govt. to join their true motherland! No pun intended!



U forget, U got your eastern part because of India in 71.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skull and Bones

kobiraaz said:


> Anything that has bengal in it should belong to Bangladesh. Unfortunately due to our incompetency we lost our western part! Hopefully our brothers ( roy, labong, skull and other Bangbros) will rebel against indian govt. to join their true motherland! No pun intended!



Sure, the day Bangladesh will cross Japan in GDP, Sweden in HDI then West Bengal shall have my permission to secede.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## anilindia

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> Go Ahead... we will help you....



Like u did in 71. Rape and killing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azazel

kobiraaz said:


> Anything that has bengal in it should belong to Bangladesh. Unfortunately due to our incompetency we lost our western part! Hopefully our brothers ( roy, labong, skull and other Bangbros) will rebel against indian govt. to join their true motherland! No pun intended!



Or you can Join our Akhand Bharat.



BATMAN said:


> So is Hyderabad, Bombay, Goa & Gujrat....



Add Moon,Mars and Jupiter to the list.It will be more credible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skull and Bones

Chinese-Dragon said:


> One of the best movie characters ever.



More inclined to the righteous character of Bane.

But my psych is in sync with Joker.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

kobiraaz said:


> Anything that has bengal in it should belong to Bangladesh. Unfortunately due to our incompetency we lost our western part! Hopefully our brothers ( roy, labong, skull and other Bangbros) will rebel against indian govt. to join their true motherland! No pun intended!



Partition was not based on Language but based on religion.

People often forget the reason for partition since separate identity for sub continent muslims is a failed ideology.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

samantk said:


> Particularly you should help, your Army is presently incapable..




We are more then capable for helping our Bengali brothers to get the rest of the Bengal form you..... we want to see Greater Bangladesh..... 



anilindia said:


> Like u did in 71. Rape and killing


----------



## MINK

aazidane said:


> west Bengal is Indian occupied territory. It will rightfully reunify with Bangladesh when India breaks into different pieces.



We have a bigger plan buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

pritamkonar said:


> We have a bigger plan buddy



What bigger plan? Host a image in Angelfire?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mech

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> We are more then capable for helping our Bengali brothers to get the rest of the Bengal form you..... we want to see Greater Bangladesh.....



That's really cute. It really is, its like watching a Somalian baby Hitler calling for world domination.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## scholseys

Moander said:


> I was born and bred in Dhaka. I have never been to India. I know that a huge number of Bengali people live in India. I am curious about How Indian Bengali's perceive Bangladesh & Bangladeshi?
> 
> 
> I would like to ask Indian Bengali members to answer the question.



A newbie thread. You have unleashed a troll fest, bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anilindia

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> We are more then capable for helping our Bengali brothers to get the rest of the Bengal form you..... we want to see Greater Bangladesh.....



First take care of TTP, Balouchistan, Wazirristan..


----------



## Azazel

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> We are more then capable for helping our Bengali brothers to get the rest of the Bengal form you..... we want to see Greater Bangladesh.....



Then,We will also help our Pusthun brothers to reclaim there Greater Pushtunistan and Baloch brothers to achieve their Independance.


----------



## STEELMAN

@OP Most of the Indian members would have never thought any thing negative about Bangladesh before joining PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## abbas.hasan

I think we all missed what he wrote at the end i.e. asking Bengalis living in India not from any other Pakistani or Indian...! 


Moander said:


> I was born and bred in Dhaka. I have never been to India. I know that a huge number of Bengali people live in India. I am curious about How Indian Bengali's perceive Bangladesh & Bangladeshi?
> 
> 
> I would like to ask Indian Bengali members to answer the question.



I think we all missed what he wrote at the end i.e. asking Bengalis living in India not from any other Pakistani or Indian...! 


Moander said:


> I was born and bred in Dhaka. I have never been to India. I know that a huge number of Bengali people live in India. I am curious about How Indian Bengali's perceive Bangladesh & Bangladeshi?
> 
> 
> I would like to ask Indian Bengali members to answer the question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Mech said:


> That's really cute. It really is, its like watching a Somalian baby Hitler calling for world domination.



Why a Somalian baby Hitler of all nationalities ?  

Why not a Jamaican Rastafari Hitler instead with the proper Ganja, the hair & that Bob Marley Cap ! 



Azazel said:


> Then,We will also help our Pusthun brothers to reclaim there Greater Pushtunistan and Baloch brothers to achieve their Independance.



Yaar bhai ke saath aiesaa kareiii gaaa ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MilSpec

kobiraaz said:


> Anything that has bengal in it should belong to Bangladesh. Unfortunately due to our incompetency we lost our western part! Hopefully our brothers ( roy, labong, skull and other Bangbros) will rebel against indian govt. to join their true motherland! No pun intended!



you are a dumbass to contemplate the thought of bangalis rebelling against India. My paternal grand father fought for freedom of India and and my maternal grand father and his cousin were part of Azad hind Sena and later the Indian Navy. The sense of patriotism among bengalis is unparalleled, so please think twice before voicing such diatribe. 

@Moander As far as Op's question si concerned, bengalis in general have a positive outlook towards bangladesh, the common complain of residents on Wb is the immigrants from bangladesh. I am a bengali, and I hope and wish good relations with BD, I also do see bangladesh to emerge as an economically powerful and politically prosperous country with good foreign relations. Most bangladeshis I have come across here is US are very well mannered and have very pleasant disposition. I was horrified when I came across views of bagladeshis on the forum vis-a-vis India , and I hope these are just a fringe minority.

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## Azazel

Armstrong said:


> Yaar bhai ke saath aiesaa kareiii gaaa ?



Bhai Sahab,Bas masag kar raha hoon,Bachon ke sath.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

Skull and Bones said:


> Sure, the day Bangladesh will cross Japan in GDP, Sweden in HDI then West Bengal shall have my permission to secede.



Looking forward to it .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINK

Skull and Bones said:


> What bigger plan? Host a image in Angelfire?



That's cyber error.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

aazidane said:


> A newbie thread. You have unleashed a troll fest, bro.



I seriously wanted to know but now i ended with up troll fest


----------



## kobiraaz

sandy_3126 said:


> you are a dumbass to contemplate the thought of bangalis rebelling against India. My paternal grand father fought for freedom of India and and my maternal grand father and his cousin were part of Azad hind Sena and later the Indian Navy. The sense of patriotism among bengalis is unparalleled, so please think twice before voicing such diatribe.
> 
> @Moander As far as Op's question si concerned, bengalis in general have a positive outlook towards bangladesh, the common complain of residents on Wb is the immigrants from bangladesh. I am a bengali, and I hope and wish good relations with BD, I also do see bangladesh to emerge as an economically powerful and politically prosperous country with good foreign relations. Most bangladeshis I have come across here is US are very well mannered and have very pleasant disposition. I was horrified when I came across views of bagladeshis on the forum vis-a-vis India , and I hope these are just a fringe minority.



But Dumbass your ancestors fought against delhi before 1757! What about that?? Forget this artificial state... Come back to Bengalis. The country of Tagore, Jibananda das and Nazrul... Please please please.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MilSpec

kobiraaz said:


> But Dumbass your ancestors fought against delhi before 1757! What about that?? Forget this artificial state... Come back to Bengalis. The country of Tagore, Jibananda das and Nazrul... Please please please.



Dude ...dont piss me off...


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> But Dumbass your ancestors fought against delhi before 1757! What about that?? Forget this artificial state... Come back to Bengalis. The country of Tagore, Jibananda das and Nazrul... Please please please.



Knock the right person at right place  .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Android

@Joe Shearer


----------



## Azazel

kobiraaz said:


> But Dumbass your ancestors fought against delhi before 1757! What about that?? Forget this artificial state... Come back to Bengalis. The country of Tagore, Jibananda das and Nazrul... Please please please.



Why don't you comeback to your real homeland Bharat??


----------



## Srinivas

kobiraaz said:


> But Dumbass your ancestors fought against delhi before 1757! What about that?? Forget this artificial state... *Come back to Bengalis. The country of Tagore, Jibananda das and Nazrul... Please please please.*



You are the same people who rejected Bengali heritage and joined Pakistan based on religion and now you are calling WB to join you.

You people want the land and then after that you start the talk about purifying the land by driving or killing infidels.

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Armstrong

@asad71 : Sir aap kuch nahin kahein geiii ?


----------



## kobiraaz

*Pala Empire that Ruled India from Gaur... Together we Bengalis are Mighty in South Asia *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zakriaarshad

Moander said:


> I was born and bred in Dhaka. I have never been to India. I know that a huge number of Bengali people live in India. I am curious about How Indian Bengali's perceive Bangladesh & Bangladeshi?
> 
> 
> I would like to ask Indian Bengali members to answer the question.



The opinion may differ from person to person.... Any one who went to india in a legitimate way..... Doing some fine work will be feeling better... and would also having good wishes for mother land...... While some guys who will have approached india with means as they are famous for..... will be cursing india as well as Bangla desh...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

Armstrong said:


> @asad71 : Sir aap kuch nahin kahein geiii ?


i think we non bengalis should keep our bu*ts out from this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

I suppose if only bengalis from india are supposed to post, then only bengalis from BD should post. That disqualifies about 60% of all BD posters here.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## kobiraaz

Arey Emotional hoye Gelum ( &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2497;&#2478; )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

*The first Asian Nobel laureate Tagore*






*



My Bengal of Gold (Precious),
I love you.

Forever your skies, your air set my heart in tune
As if it were a flute.


In spring, O mother mine, the fragrance from your mango groves
Makes me wild with joy
Ah, what a thrill!
In autumn, O mother mine,
In the full blossomed paddy fields
I have seen spread all over sweet smiles.*

philosopher, academic, educator, writer, translator, printer, publisher, entrepreneur, reformer, and philanthropist and pioneer of *Bengal Renaissance* *Ishwar Chandra Vidyasagar*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

self delete


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Azazel said:


> Why don't you comeback to your real homeland Bharat??



Our real homneland consisted of Bangla, Bihar and Odissa that broke in 1757. Other parts of subcontinent were Bharat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skull and Bones

kobiraaz said:


> *The first Asian Nobel laureate Tagore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> My Bengal of Gold (Precious),
> I love you.
> 
> Forever your skies, your air set my heart in tune
> As if it were a flute.
> 
> 
> In spring, O mother mine, the fragrance from your mango groves
> Makes me wild with joy
> Ah, what a thrill!
> In autumn, O mother mine,
> In the full blossomed paddy fields
> I have seen spread all over sweet smiles.*
> 
> philosopher, academic, educator, writer, translator, printer, publisher, entrepreneur, reformer, and philanthropist and pioneer of *Bengal Renaissance* *Ishwar Chandra Vidyasagar*



But don't you guys dislike Tagore for being against the participation of Bengal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Skull and Bones said:


> But don't you guys dislike Tagore for being against the participation of Bengal?



Yeah...for our dislike we selected his song as our national anthem. Is this crap written in your school text book?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Black Widow

Moander said:


> I was born and bred in Dhaka. I have never been to India. I know that a huge number of Bengali people live in India. I am curious about How Indian Bengali's perceive Bangladesh & Bangladeshi?
> 
> 
> I would like to ask Indian Bengali members to answer the question.






KobiRaj and BATMAN fcuked this thread. Shabash, khub Bhalo.

@BanlaMember: In India Bangladeshi are not respected coz of illegal bangladeshi issue. BJP and supporting Party are strictly against Bangladeshi. 

But If you are visiting India, no one will discriminate you, If you are in West Bengal, U will feel home. same language , same culture, same ppl. 

My personal view is Bangladesh should merge to India and Bangaldeshi Muslims revert to Hinsuism , But these are strictly my personal view. I have no grudge against Muslims or Bangladeshi. I love Bengali ppl.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

Skull and Bones said:


> But don't you guys dislike Tagore for being against the participation of Bengal?



tagore is a rockstar in this part of the world, only jamaatis dislike him. We consider him better than willy shakespeare

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Black Widow

kobiraaz said:


> *Pala Empire that Ruled India from Gaur... Together we Bengalis are Mighty in South Asia *






Exactly this is what I want.. Entire India will be part of Bangaldesh Empire, provided There will not be foreign religion. How beautiful it will be...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## scholseys

Black Widow said:


> Exactly this is what I want.. Entire India will be part of Bangaldesh Empire, provided There will not be foreign religion. How beautiful it will be...



add Bangladesh to India, you will see Bangalis dominate bharoth. With only 9 crore mamata didi gives delhi huge headaches, imagine adding 15 more crore to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

PlanetSoldier said:


> Yeah...for our dislike we selected his song as our national anthem. Is this crap written in your school text book?



No, views of few members like Al Zakir or something and few members. Even i was shocked at their views.


----------



## Azazel

PlanetSoldier said:


> Our real homneland consisted of Bangla, Bihar and Odissa that broke in 1757. Other parts of subcontinent were Bharat.



Wrong,There was no such imaginary homeland.None of Biharis and Oriya's don't speak your tongue.The rule of Nawabs of Bengal only lasted for a brief turbulent period of time,Thanks to the decline of Mughal Empire.Before that it was an integral part of various Indian Empires.


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Never saw a single thread about Bangladesh - India discussed in decent manners ... not even a single.

If we are proud of mantel superiority of Bangali people, then we must expect a single thread to show their mind power... 

Or am I expecting something big?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mech

aazidane said:


> add Bangladesh to India, you will see Bangalis dominate bharoth. With only 9 crore mamata didi gives delhi huge headaches, imagine adding 15 more crore to that.



+1 rep for sheer stupidity. You folks haven't even gotten round to managing your own country. The way you guys paint it, one would imagine Bangladesh to be a country full of skyscrapers where neighboring countries are clamoring to do business in. 

Instead, you and your people together managed to take a once proud region to a level lower than what anyone anticipated. If you are faithful with improving the little things you receive, you will--undoubtedly receive more. Being sore losers nurturing dreams of ruling "Bharoth" isn't going to get you anywhere.


----------



## kobiraaz

Skull and Bones said:


> But don't you guys dislike Tagore for being against the participation of Bengal?



I have Golpo Guchho and Gitanjali in my room. do you have??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

kobiraaz said:


> But Dumbass your ancestors fought against delhi before 1757! What about that??


i seriously dont know what you mean by that 
even my ancestors fought against delhi
hell we even ended up capturing delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Michael Madhusudan Dutt*







*Stop a while, traveller!

Should Mother Bengal claim thee for her son.
As a child takes repose on his mother's elysian lap,
Even so here in the Long Home,
On the bosom of the earth,
Enjoys the sweet eternal sleep
Poet Madhusudan of the Duttas*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anilindia

bangladeshi members are praising Indian Hindu bangali...we thanks for them.

They dont have any heroes from them..


----------



## Skull and Bones

kobiraaz said:


> I have Golpo Guchho and Gitanjali in my room. do you have??



I'm more of a Sorotchandro and Bankim fan, but then again, most of my novels collection is related with economic crisis and policies, while i'm pursuing a career in Nanoelectronics and Quantum electronics.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> I have Golpo Guchho and Gitanjali in my room. do you have??



Don't trap him in maze...he didn't hear these names  .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skull and Bones

PlanetSoldier said:


> Don't trap him in maze...he didn't hear these names  .



Ha thik koichis, ami onader name suni nai.  












Not.



anilindia said:


> bangladeshi members are praising Indian Hindu bangali...we thanks for them.
> 
> They dont have any heroes from them..



Why? Didn't you read about Kazi Nazrul Islam? His composed songs are still very famous, known as Nazrul geeti.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Skull and Bones said:


> Ha thik koichis, ami onader name suni nai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not.



Golpo Guchho and Gitanjali were the names kobiraaz referred.....I didn't tell about any people...bata bolod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

PlanetSoldier said:


> Golpo Guchho and Gitanjali were the names kobiraaz referred.....I didn't tell about any people...bata bolod.



Bharot e emon keo nai je Gitanjali'r name sone nai.


----------



## kobiraaz

*Dinabandhu Mitra*






* Nil Darpan*

*Amin. (To Sadhu.} Where shalt thou go now ? You are 
also to go with me. To take advances is not the business of 
Ray. We shall have much to bear with if we are to make 
signature by cross marks. And because you know how to read 
and to write, therefore you must go and make the signatures 
in the Factory Account-book. 

Sadhu. Sir, do you call this giving advances for Indigo ; 
would it not be better to call it the cramming down Indigo ?* 
Oh ! my Ill-fortune, you are still with me. That very blow 
through fear of which I fled, I have to bear again. This land 
was as the Kingdom of Rama before Indigo was established ; 
but the ignorant fool is become a beggar, and famine has 
come upon the land. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Skull and Bones said:


> Bharot e emon keo nai je Gitanjali'r name sone nai.



Does it mean you don't know about Golpo Guchho that kobiraaz referred?


----------



## kobiraaz

anilindia said:


> bangladeshi members are praising Indian Hindu bangali...we thanks for them.
> 
> They dont have any heroes from them..



 *They are Bengali First and they died before 1947... why do you bring religion everywhere you faggot??*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skull and Bones

PlanetSoldier said:


> Does it mean you don't know about Golpo Guchho that kobiraaz referred?



As a bengali, ami sunechi, don't know about the rest of Indians. Didn't read it though.


----------



## Subho

kobiraaz said:


> Anything that has bengal in it should belong to Bangladesh. Unfortunately due to our incompetency we lost our western part! Hopefully our brothers ( roy, labong, skull and other Bangbros) will rebel against indian govt. to join their true motherland! No pun intended!



ha ha.how about u ppl rebel and join bd with india coz that wud be highly beneficial.wat is the use of joining bd,is it some kind of heaven? even if bengali muslims are given this choice ,they wont go to bd .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Skull and Bones said:


> As a bengali, ami sunechi, don't know about the rest of Indians. Didn't read it though.



Well...then never again post crap like this:

*But don't you guys dislike Tagore for being against the participation of Bengal?*

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...e-bangladesh-bangladeshi-4.html#ixzz2Ky1OGw3e

There might be people here who studied Tagore more than you. And, also learn how to address people avoiding tui tokari, you're still student as you posted a while back.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azazel

kobiraaz said:


> *They are Bengali First and they died before 1947... why do you bring religion everywhere you faggot??*



Oh,How ironic.I thought you are an Islamist.When did you started making such secular statements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Bankim Chandra Chattopadhyay*

Publisher of the Magazine *"BANGADARSHAN" *









Azazel said:


> Oh,How ironic.I thought you are an Islamist.When did you started making such secular statements.



An islamist can be secular, i love my community... but i dnt hate others and their practices...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

*Mir Mosharraf Hossain*

Famous for the classic " Bishad Sindhu"













Skull and Bones said:


> As a bengali, ami sunechi, don't know about the rest of Indians. Didn't read it though.



Bhai the fact is hating Tagore is blasphemous for Bengalis.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azazel

kobiraaz said:


> *An islamist can be a secular*, i love my community... but i dnt hate others and their practices...



Dear oh Dear,Looks like that Meteorite is gonna strike earth tomorrow.


----------



## Srinivas

I thank @kobiraaz for posting Bengali icons, even though I am not from Bengal .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Azazel said:


> Dear oh Dear,Looks like that Meteorite is gonna strike earth tomorrow.



TODAY is Sharaswati Pooja... pooja Mubarak to you

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## third eye

Moander said:


> I was born and bred in Dhaka. I have never been to India. I know that a huge number of Bengali people live in India. I am curious about How Indian Bengali's perceive Bangladesh & Bangladeshi?
> 
> *I would like to ask Indian Bengali members to answer the question.*





Skull and Bones said:


> Very good, as long as you guys aren't supporting the separatist movements in India.





BATMAN said:


> Indian Bengal is a disputed territory, since partition.
> 
> After 1971, India further pushed its boundaries into Bangladesh.





kobiraaz said:


> Anything that has bengal in it should belong to Bangladesh. Unfortunately due to our incompetency we lost our western part! Hopefully our brothers ( roy, labong, skull and other Bangbros) will rebel against indian govt. to join their true motherland! No pun intended!



The young man has asked a simple question.

I have picked a reply each from an Indian, a Pakistani & a Bangladeshi. I did not have the patience to go to page 2, 3 etc.

Kya yaar .. the poster just asked a Q and wanted ONLY BD ppl to respond.

Our ' default' response kicked in..

What must he think of us & this forum ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Saraswati Puja celebrated in West Bengal today

There was much gaiety today, particularly among the youth in West Bengal to celebrate the day of the goddess of education, Saraswati.
The goddess of art, wisdom and culture is worshipped on this day by students across Bengal and beyond.

The goddess is worshipped as much in homes as in schools &#8211; particularly since the Board exams are only a month away!

The daughter of Goddess Durga comes with the whole family in autumn, during Durga Puja.

She is also worshipped in other parts of the country at different times. In Maharashtra and Gujarat, Saraswati Puja starts with 'Saraswati Avahan' on 'Maha Saptami' and ends on 'Vijayadashami' with 'Saraswati Udwasan' or 'Visarjan' (idol immersion).

While in Eastern India, which includes West Bengal, the occasion is celebrated in the 'Magha' month (January-February).

It coincides with 'Vasant Panchami' or 'Shree Panchami' which is the fifth day of the bright fortnight of the lunar month of 'Magha'.

In the southern states of India, Saraswati Puja is conducted during the 'Navaratri' which means 'Nine Nights'.

But the actual celebrations continue during the 10th day, which is considered as 'Vijaya Dashami' or the Victorious Tenth Day.

Bengalis wear traditional outfits on this day. Boys are usually seen in payjama and punjabi while girls don saris.

In Kolkata, major markets, including Jute and jute goods, bullion, metals, oil and oilseeds and the Calcutta Stock Exchange, are closed.

Saraswati Puja celebrated in West Bengal today - Indian Express Mobile

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anilindia

Even I dont know so much Indian bengali intellectual. Thanks kobiraaz .....


----------



## kobiraaz

sukhoi_30MKI said:


> I thank @kobiraaz for posting Bengali icons, even though I am not from Bengal .



i was kidding about the union.... take it as Joke...

Bengal is very rich culturally....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mech

I really dig how you guys add "o" in EVERYTHING !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

kobiraaz said:


> Bengal is very rich culturally....



Yes I know Bengal is the first region to rise against British and so it got divided to suppress the movement.

Lot of literature of the Indian independence movement is originated from Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kobiraaz

*Dewan Hason Raja*

*
King of folk Songs in Sylhet Region... *

Dewan Hason Raja, was a Bengali poet, mystic philosopher and folksongs writer and composer. He gained international recognition few years after his death, *when Nobel prize laureate, poet Rabindranath Tagore mentioned him in his lectures at Oxford University.* Tagore said; &#8220; We realise it through admiration and love, through hope that soars beyond the actual, beyond our own span of life into an endless time wherein we live of all men.&#8221; and &#8220;*It is a village poet of East Bengal who preaches in a song the philosophical doctrine that the universe has its reality in its relation to the Person*"









Mech said:


> I really dig how you guys add "o" in EVERYTHING !



O sounds Cool.. Vijay =  . Bijoy =

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ayush

BATMAN said:


> Indian Bengal is a disputed territory, since partition.
> 
> After 1971, India further pushed its boundaries into Bangladesh.


 batman, you seriously need a Butler.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

*Acharya Sir Jagadish Chandra Bose*

*Bengali polymath, physicist, biologist, botanist, archaeologist, as well as an early writer of science fiction*

*Known for Millimetre waves Radio, Crescograph , Plant science*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## kobiraaz

*Dwijendra Lal Roy*

*Bengali poet, playwright, and musician*






*Fields of golden grains, meadows of fragrant flowers,
Two delights from earth of her many natural treasures,
Nestled within is a place divine set far above all measures,
Created from dreams anchored by memories,
Nowhere else a place of such luminous glories,
This the Queen of all lands on earth,
This the land of my birth, the hallowed land of my birth,
This place a beacon, bright as sun, moon and stars of heaven,
A glowing inviting vessel under the churns of darkening skies,
A magical land whose crooning birds awaken me to the morning light,
And the same melodious sounds bid me into the night,
Whose birds suckle nectar from blossoming flowers
Then nest underneath for their nightly shelter,
The soothing serenity of its rivers that glisten,
And the distant hazes of its mountains jut the horizon,
Its land bursting with the glow of blooms ablaze,
And fusing with the sky into an enchanted place,
Its fields of grains stir as ripples of waves,
Played upon by the gentle winds in their seasonal embrace,
This bond that tugs, rivals love for a brother or mother,
I yearn we not separate but forever stay together,
This land that nourished and nurtured me from birth,
How I wish this be the place of my final breath on earth. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

Probably the most revered and respected freedom fighter in india

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## 45'22'

Netaji Subash Chandra Bose,freedom fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Ayush

kobiraaz said:


> Anything that has bengal in it should belong to Bangladesh. Unfortunately due to our incompetency we lost our western part! Hopefully our brothers ( roy, labong, skull and other Bangbros) will rebel against indian govt. to join their true motherland! No pun intended!



so, by your logic indian bengalis should be unified with bangladesh to form a greater bangladesh?


----------



## Android

Swami Vivekananda a great hindu reformer and indian nationalist who played important role in bringing hinduism and Indian culture and hinduism to limelight in western world

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## kobiraaz

*Swami Vivekananda*

* Indian Hindu monk. He was a key figure in the introduction of Indian philosophies of Vedanta and Yoga to the western world*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## IND151

@all members> some members,it seems, wants to derail the thread.

don't feed them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

while we are discussing several famous bengali personalities how can we forget this guy my favorite cricketer during my school days

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Srinivas

Yeah Ganguly is good captain and I adore him


----------



## kobiraaz

*Upendrakishore Ray*

*famous Bengali writer, painter, violin player and composer, technologist and entrepreneur AND the father of the famous writer Sukumar Ray*






*
Sukumar Ray*
*
Bengali humorous poet, story writer and playwright who mainly wrote for children, the father of Indian filmmaker Satyajit Ray*





*Satyajit Ray*

*Indian filmmaker*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Android

sukhoi_30MKI said:


> Yeah Ganguly is good captain and I adore him


and he can be a great coach


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

If Bengali are to be true to their 71 revolution then why they haven't claimed west Bengali? 

The Bengali revolution (Ethnic cause not a religious one) is not complete

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

Stick to topic guys. This is not an 'Indian Bengalis in pictures' thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> If Bengali are to be true to their 71 revolution then why they haven't claimed west Bengali?
> 
> The Bengali revolution (Ethnic cause not a religious one) is not complete



Because it was an anti Pakistan revolution.. and west bengal has nothing to do with Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Android

Skallagrim said:


> Stick to topic guys. This is not an 'Indian Bengalis in picture' thread.


we were never on topic since 3rd or 4th post of this thread to begin with

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> If Bengali are to be true to their 71 revolution then why they haven't claimed west Bengali?
> 
> The Bengali revolution (Ethnic cause not a religious one) is not complete



There is a six point formula which Sheik Mujib fought and all the points are implemented in Indian democracy. Bengali muslims also wanted them.

Indian bengalis never wanted a separate country based on religion and you are dead wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

kobi bhai er troll side ei thread e jaglo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

Android said:


> we were never on topic since 3rd or 4th post of this thread to begin with



And seems people really don't care!


----------



## asad71

pritamkonar said:


> We have a bigger plan buddy



That is incorrect. The Hindu Empire of the Hindu dreamers extends in the west up to the Oxus. In the east it reaches the Bali island.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

animelive said:


> kobi bhai er troll side ei thread e jaglo



exactly,this thread is running on his fuel.


----------



## kobiraaz

Skallagrim said:


> Stick to topic guys. This is not an 'Indian Bengalis in pictures' thread.





animelive said:


> kobi bhai er troll side ei thread e jaglo



WAS SHOWING SOME bENGALI POWER ... &#2477;&#2494;&#2482;&#2507; &#2472;&#2494; &#2482;&#2494;&#2455;&#2482;&#2503; &#2437;&#2475; &#2455;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;


----------



## Umair Nawaz

pritamkonar said:


> You're victim of this
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/social-issues-current-events/182672-murder-history-pakistan.html



and the artical is from raza rumi's latest ideas

He is a stupid traitor.


----------



## l3hdf

I'm not Bengali but more power to Bengal and its people. Some of the greatest scientists, astronomers, mathematicians, philosophers, poets, freedom fighters were from this region. It truly has a rich history, and I'm all for brotherhood between Bengali's on both sides of the border.



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> If Bengali are to be true to their 71 revolution then why they haven't claimed west Bengali?
> 
> The Bengali revolution (Ethnic cause not a religious one) is not complete



I sense insincere undertones in what you write. Why should a similar observation not apply to Punjabi's, Kashmiris, Rajputs, Sindhi/Gujrati's, Baloch, Pashtun. Afterall all these ethnicities are divided by artificial borders imposed relatively recently.

Its so funny yet tragic to see that the work of the British was so thorough, that people living in our region still advocate their policies of selectively dividing up peoples or breaking unity with others in the pursuit of some narrow self interests for the few sitting far away.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## junaid1

Black Widow said:


> My personal view is Bangladesh should merge to India and Bangaldeshi Muslims revert to Hinsuism .




You must be joking Right ? ...........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MandarK

junaid1 said:


> You must be joking Right ? ...........



What do you think after reading comments of bangaldeshies?? 

They are dreaming that one day West Bengal will join BD


----------



## Luffy 500

This most likely is the future of WB. True freedom for Labong & skull & bones descendants :

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

Real life Bangladeshis are ok, PDF bangladeshis(most of them) seem to live in an alternate world.

They can be insecure at times, specially because everyone relates sub continent to India, Pakistan, no one thinks of Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Skull and Bones

kobiraaz said:


> Bhai the fact is hating Tagore is blasphemous for Bengalis.....





PlanetSoldier said:


> Well...then never again post crap like this:
> 
> *But don't you guys dislike Tagore for being against the participation of Bengal?*
> 
> There might be people here who studied Tagore more than you. And, also learn how to address people avoiding tui tokari, you're still student as you posted a while back.



@kobiraaz, don't be a hypocrite. Let me put forward some posts by fellow Bangladeshis. 



mb444 said:


> It's a crap song. It's anti Muslim. *written by the ahole Tagore* in direct response to Muslim Bengal having a separate administration during British raj. This song is an affront to the nation and should be dumped.



And you even thanked his post. 



Al-zakir said:


> Apart from anti-Islamic principals and written by Muslim hater Indian Tagore, this song is stupid and sound gay as hell. Bd flag also has a sign of Hindu God Sun. Bangladesh is like head of a Hindu with Muslim body. Awami maloon murtids took advantage of vulnerable situation of 71 and adopted Hindu based national anthem and Flag without taking the opinions of Bangladeshi Muslims. Bangladesh flag and anthem must be replace and it should represent the majority Muslims population believe and ideology instead of minority Hindus.





Al-zakir said:


> No problem dhoti wearing, bharti dalal,tagore loving malooner aulad.



You want me to dig further brother?

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## kobiraaz

Skull and Bones said:


> @kobiraaz, don't be a hypocrite. Let me put forward some posts by fellow Bangladeshis.
> 
> 
> 
> And you even thanked his post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want me to dig further brother?



I was talking about real life, you are talking about PDF


----------



## Skull and Bones

kobiraaz said:


> I was talking about real life, you are talking about PDF



You know a thing, in real life a person is bounded by this faked societal shackles, while there is no such thing in one's online anonymous image. So one's online image is more inclined to one's true self.






If you hate someone, atleast have the spine to accept it. Don't be a sissy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

*Amartya Sen*
*
Nobel Laureate and economist*





*
Muhammad Yunus
*
*
Nobel Laureate and economist*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

karan.1970 said:


> Because it was an anti Pakistan revolution.. and west bengal has nothing to do with Pakistan



But it has everything to do with Bdesh which is why I hope to see more and more "fence jumpers" as you bharti shmucks call them

May the demographics slowly move in their favor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Skull and Bones said:


> You know a thing, in real life a person is bounded by this faked societal shackles, while there is no such thing in one's online anonymous image. So one's online image is more inclined to one's true self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you hate someone, atleast have the spine to accept it. Don't be a sissy.



Trust me, no one hates Tagore, its the political situation/ debate that makes people to assume that role....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan.1970

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> But it has everything to do with Bdesh which is why I hope to see more and more "fence jumpers" as you bharti shmucks call them
> 
> May the demographics slowly move in their favor



Haan Bhai.. Lage raho.. Ummeed pe Duniya Kaayam hai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skull and Bones

kobiraaz said:


> Trust me, no one hates Tagore, its the political situation/ debate that makes people to assume that role....



Let me re-post posts of other Bangladeshi members, this shyte is getting interesting.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

T.R. said:


> I'm not Bengali but more power to Bengal and its people. Some of the greatest scientists, astronomers, mathematicians, philosophers, poets, freedom fighters were from this region. It truly has a rich history, and I'm all for brotherhood between Bengali's on both sides of the border.
> 
> 
> 
> I sense insincere undertones in what you write. Why should a similar observation not apply to Punjabi's, Kashmiris, Rajputs, Sindhi/Gujrati's, Baloch, Pashtun. Afterall all these ethnicities are divided by artificial borders imposed relatively recently.
> 
> Its so funny yet tragic to see that the work of the British was so thorough, that people living in our region still advocate their policies of selectively dividing up peoples or breaking unity with others in the pursuit of some narrow self interests for the few sitting far away.



Based on that logic what is your "country"

At least most Pakistanis understand the same language. You Indians have much greater divisions along not just ethnic but even caste lines. Talk about artificial borders! 

As for me, I'm just using logic. The revolution isn't complete.


----------



## kobiraaz

*Satyendra Nath Bose*

*Known for Bose&#8211;Einstein condensate ,Bose&#8211;Einstein statistics ,Bose gas*







*Salman Khan *

*Bengali American educator, entrepreneur, founder of the Khan Academy, Time named Salman Khan in its annual list of the 100 most influential people in the world*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kobiraaz

Skull and Bones said:


> Let me re-post posts of other Bangladeshi members, this shyte is getting interesting.



ah.. stop... some people think Amar shonar Bangla is not appropriate as it was written to unite Both Bengal.... Doesnt mean people Hate Tagore...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

TheRafael00000 said:


> Malauns are talking big! Didn't they!



A mleccha will not understand.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

fateh71 said:


> A mleccha will not understand.



I dont agree with you kafir.


----------



## kobiraaz

*Fazlur Khan*

*Father of tubular designs for high-rises, designer of Sears Tower &#8211; the tallest building in the United States*







*Abdus Suttar Khan*

*Very few know about him.. one of the root causes of American Air force Air superiority, distinguished aerospace researcher for four decades with NASA, Pratt & Whitney, and the power generation company Alstom

From his four decades of research at NASA, United Technology, and Alstom, Dr. Khan invented more than 40 different alloys for commercial application in space shuttles, advanced commercial jet engines, and U.S. air force jet engines. These alloys made engines lighter, which enabled the aircraft to fly faster. *







Commercial products developed

1) Nano-catalysts developed are used for in fuel flow path in advanced jet engines for high mach propulsion

2) Advanced abrasion resistant materials developed are used for increased fuel efficiencies of US AF fighter engines (Proprietary to United Technologies&#8217; Pratt & Whitney)

3) Corrosion & fatigue resistant coatings deposited by cathodic arc process is used in advanced commercial in Pratt & Whiney jet engines (Proprietary to United Technologies&#8217; Pratt & Whitney)

4) Electrodeposited wear resistant coatings developed is used in advanced GT24/26 industrial gas turbine engines by Alstom, Switzerland (Proprietary to Alstom, Switzerland)

5) Electrodeposited oxidation-corrosion resistant coatings used by Alstom, Switzerland in Alstom Power GT-11 industrial gas turbine engines (Proprietary to Alstom, Switzerland)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## notsuperstitious

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> I dont agree with you kafir.



Baba malaun means kaffir. Thats how jamaatis here talk and then create tantrum threads complaining people call them jamatis.

You stay out of it. Regards to Bhabhiji.


----------



## Contrarian

I think Bangladeshi's should join West Bengal instead - that means join India

We already have a place called Chitranjan Park in Delhi reserved for you (for those who dont know CR Park is like a mini Bengal in Delhi)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

kobiraaz said:


> But Dumbass your ancestors fought against delhi before 1757! What about that?? Forget this artificial state... Come back to Bengalis. The country of Tagore, Jibananda das and Nazrul... *Please please please*.



Bhikari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

kobiraaz said:


> *Doesnt mean people Hate Tagore*...


 
Not hate but I believe people R indifferent to Tagore or Nazrul. At least my friend circles in school & now UNI gives me that notion. How do U expect an ignorant gen who have 0 idea about BD history to care about literary works. Older gen like my mom listens to both tagore & nazrul's songs. But awami budhijibis R blowing out tagorism way out of proportion suppressing the unique culture literary works of this land and I hate BAL fagots for that. Awami& leftist thugs R seeding WB culture into the upcoming gen IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Varunastra

bengalis in Tripura see bd bengalis as brothers.....but ofcourse we donot like the bd chors infested in our area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheSeeker

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> Go Ahead... we will help you....



first help urself .we have already broken you.so we dont talk but we do.


----------



## PRINCE_THE_SHOWSTOPPER

Moander said:


> I was born and bred in Dhaka. I have never been to India. I know that a huge number of Bengali people live in India. I am curious about How Indian Bengali's perceive Bangladesh & Bangladeshi?
> 
> 
> I would like to ask Indian Bengali members to answer the question.


due to illegal immigration,the image for bangladeshis in kolkata is not very good.... still the "bangal" community has some sympathy,but the ghoti community hates bangladeshis, and thats a fact

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

kobiraaz said:


> ah.. stop... some people think Amar shonar Bangla is not appropriate as it was written to unite Both Bengal.... Doesnt mean people Hate Tagore...



so you are saying that members who posted and thanked those anti tagore stuff which also include you are against the idea of united bengal



kobiraaz said:


> ah.. stop... some people think Amar shonar Bangla is not appropriate as it was written to unite Both Bengal.... Doesnt mean people Hate Tagore...



so you are saying that members who posted and thanked those anti tagore stuff which also include you are against the idea of united bengal


----------



## Srinivas

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Based on that logic what is your "country"
> 
> At least most Pakistanis understand the same language. You Indians have much greater divisions along not just ethnic but even caste lines. Talk about artificial borders!
> 
> As for me, I'm just using logic. The revolution isn't complete.



India is a state founded on the principle of Unity in Diversity, Through out the History we suffered under same invaders and we have common history and we will share common future.

Let me add one more important Bengali

*Honorable President of India Shree Pranab Mukerjee*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PRINCE_THE_SHOWSTOPPER

actually "bengali" was itself a religion... we used to take pride of the great men of our community irrespective of their religion.... very unfortunate to see a bunch of ultra-religious faggots divided the community to such extent


----------



## LaBong

My idea of Bangladesh was very favourable before joining this forum, since I am of bangal fraternity (those who trace their root to erstwhile east Bengal ).

However after I joined the forum my idea of Bangladesh has been changed drastically and I almost became borderline xenophobic. So I avoid getting into serious discussion with bd guys now.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Contrarian said:


> I think Bangladeshi's should join West Bengal instead - that means join India
> 
> We already have a place called Chitranjan Park in Delhi reserved for you (for those who dont know CR Park is like a mini Bengal in Delhi)



Chittaranjan Park is the modern jazzed-up name. Earlier it was called EPDP Colony (East Pakistan Displaced Persons colony) for refugees from what used to be East Pakistan. It was then on the outskirts of Delhi. Now its close to Nehru Place. 
Just because the city grew so much.



LaBong said:


> My idea of Bangladesh was very favourable before joining this forum, since I am of bangal fraternity (those who trace their root to erstwhile east Bengal ).
> 
> However after I joined the forum my idea of Bangladesh has been changed drastically and I almost became borderline xenophobic. So I avoid getting into serious discussion with bd guys now.



The funny guys here are hardly representative of BD today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

PRINCE_THE_SHOWSTOPPER said:


> actually "bengali" was itself a religion... we used to take pride of the great men of our community irrespective of their religion.... very unfortunate to see a bunch of ultra-religious faggots divided the community to such extent



Why not come to us and become Proud Bangladeshis then? only bengal community sounds nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

animelive said:


> Why not come to us and become Proud Bangladeshis then? only bengal community sounds nice



I will give up Islamism and become champion of Secularism for my Ghoti Brothers...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

kobiraaz said:


> I will give up Islamism and become champion of Secularism for my Ghoti Brothers...


----------



## Skull and Bones

kobiraaz said:


> I will give up Islamism and become champion of Secularism for my Ghoti Brothers...



That's funny really, someone inclined to communality can never understand the concept of secularism. Even if you do, that'll be gross injustice to yourself.


----------



## scorpionx

I want Some pdf bangladeshis to participate in Mirakkel Akkel challenger 7. They have good chance to win.



kobiraaz said:


> I will give up Islamism and become champion of Secularism for my Ghoti Brothers...



Aaste kon, noile ghoda hasbe.


----------



## KS

PlanetSoldier said:


> Yeah...for our dislike we selected his song as our national anthem. Is this crap written in your school text book?



No thats the crap that gets written in the gutter section of PDF - Bangladeshi defence everyday by the likes of idune,al-zakir, luffy etc.


----------



## Roybot

kobiraaz said:


> *I will give up Islamism and become champion of Secularism* for my Ghoti Brothers...



Careful there Al Zakir might delcare you wajibul qatl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

This is insane the thread opener's view was simple.
U guys couldve' share interesting things, instead of this is now a troll thread.
Who got some brain should not waste time here.


----------



## LaBong

Yes some Bangladeshis regularly bad mouth Tagore here, some low life even resort to name calling like asshole, malaun etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

Luffy 500 said:


> Not hate but I believe people R indifferent to Tagore or Nazrul. At least my friend circles in school & now UNI gives me that notion. How do U expect an ignorant gen who have 0 idea about BD history to care about literary works. Older gen like my mom listens to both tagore & nazrul's songs. But awami budhijibis R blowing out tagorism way out of proportion suppressing the unique culture literary works of this land and I hate BAL fagots for that. Awami& leftist thugs R seeding WB culture into the upcoming gen IMO.



For them, history of Bangladesh starts from 1971. Not before that, and it is that which is very crucial to know about. No Jinnah, no East Pakistan, and no Bangladesh. 

Hell, they don't even know much post 71' 



Moander said:


> I was born and bred in Dhaka. I have never been to India. I know that a huge number of Bengali people live in India. I am curious about How Indian Bengali's perceive Bangladesh & Bangladeshi?
> 
> 
> I would like to ask Indian Bengali members to answer the question.



To answer your question:






There, I broadened your horizons

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## danger007

why don't you guys make a pole ask Indian members do you guys like India or BD... lol What about South Korea and North korea.... well don't ask DIDI opinion she will every one @$$ who asked this question to her... what speculated and Day dreamers is living in BD... too many Internet warriors....

why don't you guys make a pole ask Indian members do you guys like India or BD... lol What about South Korea and North korea.... well don't ask DIDI opinion she will every one @$$ who asked this question to her... what speculated and Day dreamers is living in BD... too many Internet warriors....


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Luffy 500 said:


> This most likely is the future of WB. True freedom for Labong & skull & bones descendants :



Hushhhhhh...don't mention their names. They might be victim of genocide that there master has been carrying out in Assam and throughout NE  .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

IMO,

We got an independent country, but they are not that much lucky/

They support our Bengali spirit based independent country, but they do not want to have a Bengali spirit based independent country (because they are not genuine secular but pro-Hindu). Oper/Aper crap!@

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danger007

aazidane said:


> add Bangladesh to India, you will see Bangalis dominate bharoth. With only 9 crore mamata didi gives delhi huge headaches, imagine adding 15 more crore to that.



You are living in INDIAN subcontinent... not Mighty BD sub continent..


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Roybot said:


> Real life Bangladeshis are ok, PDF bangladeshis(most of them) seem to live in an alternate world.
> 
> They can be insecure at times, *specially because everyone relates sub continent to India, Pakistan, no one thinks of Bangladesh.*



Though it's the 1st time I'm hearing this fact, probably the reason behind this is the indices (life expectancy, HDI etc. ) where both Pakistan and india lag behind BD. So, who relates sub continent to only india and Pakistan thinks that these two are currently band of brothers polishing rifles all the day pointing to each other standing behind BD...why to include BD with these lower standard?


----------



## Skies

They get surprised by our spending nature. 

(I have no proof, go Kolkata, spend a lot and enjoy their surprise)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Ojana said:


> IMO,
> 
> We got an independent country, but they are not that much lucky/
> 
> They support our Bengali spirit based independent country,* but they do not want to have a Bengali spirit based independent country (because they are not genuine secular but pro-Hindu)*. Oper/Aper crap!@



You are confused here, what does religion has to do with language based identity.

Indian bengalis also think the same regarding BD's pro Islam.


----------



## Moander

* The United Bengal plan*

"After it became apparent that the division of India on the basis of the two-nation theory will almost certainly result in the partition of the Bengal province along religious lines, Bengal provincial Muslim League leader Suhrawardy came up with a radical plan to create an independent Bengal state that won't join either Pakistan or India and remain unpartitioned. Suhrawardy realised that if Bengal is partitioned then it will be economically disastrous for east Bengal[2] as all coal mines, all jute mills but two and other industrial plants will certainly go to the western part since these were in an overwhelmingly Hindu majority area.[3] Most important of all, Kolkata, then the largest city in India, an industrial and commercial hub and the largest port will also go to the western part. Suhrawardy floated his idea on 24 April 1947 at a press conference in Delhi.[4]

However the plan directly ran counter to the Muslim League's, which was a political party during the period of the British Rule which advocated the creation of a separate Muslim-majority nation, demand of the creation of a separate Muslim homeland on the basis of two-nation theory. Initially Bengal provincial Muslim League leadership opinion was divided. Barddhaman's League leader Abul Hashim supported it.[5] On the other hand Nurul Amin and Mohammad Akram Khan initially opposed it.[6][7] But Muhammad Ali Jinnah realized the validity of Suhrawardy's argument and gave his tacit support to the plan.[8][9][10] After Jinnah's approval, Suhrawardy started gathering support for his plan.

On the Congress side, only a handful of leaders agreed to the plan. Among them was the influential Bengal provincial congress leader Sarat Chandra Bose, the elder brother of Netaji and Kiran Shankar Roy. However most other BPCC leaders and Congress leadership including Nehru and Patel rejected the plan. The Hindu nationalist party Hindu Mahasabha under the leadership of Shyama Prasad Mukherjee vehemently opposed it.[11] Their opinion was that the plan is nothing but a ploy by Suhrawardy to stop the partition of the state so that the industrially developed western part including the city of Kolkata remains under League control. They also opined that even though the plan asked for a sovereign Bengal state, in practice it will be a virtual Pakistan and the Hindu minority will be at the mercy of the Muslim majority forever.[12][13][14]

Although the chances of the proposal seeing daylight without Congress central committee's approval was slim, Bose and Suhrawardy continued talks to reach an agreement on the political structure of the proposed state. Like Suhrawardy, Bose also felt that the partition will severely hamper Bengal's economy and almost half of the Hindu population will be left stranded on the Pakistani side.[15] The agreement was published on 24 May 1947.[16] However this was largely a political agreement. The proposal had hardly any support at grassroots level, particularly among the Hindus.[17] Muslim League's continuous propaganda on the two-nation theory for the previous six years combined with the marginalization of Hindus in the Suhrawardy ministry and the vicious riots of 1946, which many Hindus believed was state sponsored, left little room for trust in Muslim League among Bengali Hindus.[18] Soon afterwards, division arose among Bose and Suhrawardy on the question of the nature of the electorate; separate or joint. Suhrawardy insisted upon maintaining the separate electorate for Muslims and Non-Muslims. Bose was opposed to this. He withdrew and due to lack of any other significant support from the Congress's side, the United Bengal plan was discarded.[19] Still, this relatively unknown episode marked the last attempt among Bengali Muslim and Hindu communities to avoid the partition and live together."
Partition of Bengal (1947) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I found this interesting as Indians are blaming Muslims for the petition of Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

I like most of the works of Tagore/;

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## PRINCE_THE_SHOWSTOPPER

kobiraaz said:


> I will give up Islamism and become champion of Secularism for my Ghoti Brothers...


actually i think in bangladesh,the "bangal" culture is properly preserved.Here now the "bangal-ghoti" marriage has become a "muri-murki" affair and now-a-days the intercommunity marriage ( the most popular and common ones being the "marwari-boy bengali girl" and "bengali boy-punjabi girl" ) is on an exponential rise....


----------



## kalu_miah

I have met one particular West Bengali in Bharat_rakshak. Nice and polite gentleman, but leader of the pack of the Hindutva theorists there, who plan to eventually reclaim the lost land to Muslims (read Pakistan and Bangladesh) and reconvert the population to Hindu. The plan is to first promote secularism, destroy the Mullah-cracy (read Jamat etc.) and hold military control over these regions and once a significant population converts back or become atheist, then reabsorb the areas. This is the centuries long master plan.

This is not surprising considering how Islamphobia was well established among this population during the Bengal Renaissance. I have read all works of Bangkim Chandra and works of many others during my high school years, starting from children stories from Dev Shahitya Kutir to all major works, such as Sharot babu and Bivutivushan et al.

My impression is that Bengali Hindu's both in India and Bangladesh are being used to foment trouble in Bangladesh by Indian strategists, since Partition of 1947.

There is no possibility of reunification of Bengal, as Partition has given rise to Hindutva, the rising and guiding star in Indian politics for the next 100 years. And many things will happen to the world during these 100 years to pull Bangladesh (and Pakistan) away from Indian culture and orbit. I would say this is the ultimate revenge by Central Asian Turkics and Turko-Mongols who brought Islam to the region and converted this population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

kalu_miah said:


> * I would say this is the ultimate revenge by Central Asian Turkics and Turko-Mongols who brought Islam to the region and converted this population*.



* They may have invaded Indian lands back then but India is a favorable country for the present day central Asia than Pakistan.
India has no hatred towards present day Turks or Turkic mongols and vice versa.*


----------



## Zabaniyah

kalu_miah said:


> I have met one particular West Bengali in Bharat_rakshak. Nice and polite gentleman, but leader of the pack of the Hindutva theorists there, who plan to eventually reclaim the lost land to Muslims (read Pakistan and Bangladesh) and reconvert the population to Hindu. The plan is to first promote secularism, destroy the Mullah-cracy (read Jamat etc.) and hold military control over these regions and once a significant population converts back or become atheist, then reabsorb the areas. This is the centuries long master plan.



I've read that place before. 

I was like:  

Most of these so-called "defense analysts" are weird people if you ask me. They generally are, no matter which part of the world they are from. 

In other words: Cheap versions of Tom Clancy. 



kalu_miah said:


> This is not surprising considering how Islamphobia was well established among this population during the Bengal Renaissance. I have read all works of Bangkim Chandra and works of many others during my high school years, starting from children stories from Dev Shahitya Kutir to all major works, such as Sharot babu and Bivutivushan et al.
> 
> My impression is that Bengali Hindu's both in India and Bangladesh are being used to foment trouble in Bangladesh by Indian strategists, since Partition of 1947.
> 
> There is no possibility of reunification of Bengal, as Partition has given rise to Hindutva, the rising and guiding star in Indian politics for the next 100 years. *And many things will happen to the world during these 100 years to pull Bangladesh (and Pakistan) away from Indian culture and orbit.* I would say this is the ultimate revenge by Central Asian Turkics and Turko-Mongols who brought Islam to the region and converted this population.



Seeing from how things are going on in Bangladesh......things may not go for the best in the long-term. May be not even in the short-term.


----------



## Moander

hey @Loki nice avatar but isn't Loki suppose to be a trickster. Your avatar looks more like an assassin .


----------



## Zabaniyah

Moander said:


> hey @Loki nice avatar but isn't Loki suppose to be a trickster. Your avatar looks more like an assassin .



Meh.... 

The one in my avatar is Lord Soth, a Death Knight. Assassins don't wear that much armor.


----------



## kalu_miah

sukhoi_30MKI said:


> * They may have invaded Indian lands back then but India is a favorable countries for the present day central Asia than Pakistan.
> India has no hatred towards present day Turks or Turkic mongols and vice versa.*



Thanks to PDF, Turks from Turkey (as well as Arabs) are at least getting a good dose of first hand knowledge about Indians and it looks like its producing results.


----------



## Moander

Loki said:


> Meh....
> 
> The one in my avatar is Lord Soth, a Death Knight. Assassins don't wear that much armor.



but it got creepy eye like an Assassin.


----------



## Srinivas

kalu_miah said:


> Thanks to PDF, Turks from Turkey (as well as Arabs) are at least getting a good dose of first hand knowledge about Indians and it looks like its producing results.



You must realize one thing here, animosity based on religion will not be a defining factor in any country's foreign policy, It is the strategic interests that define the policy.

India is a friend of Turkic nations and we have no enmity towards Turkey or Central Asian countries. Lot of people in Central Asia, Middle East and Turkey are fond of Bollywood .

Those countries do not gain anything by becoming enemy of India.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Moander said:


> but it got creepy eye like an Assassin.



That's because he is technically "undead"


----------



## Moander

Loki said:


> That's because he is technically "undead"



So, do you also like D&D?


----------



## Zabaniyah

Moander said:


> So, do you also like D&D?



Indeed I do 

It has evolved a long way.


----------



## kalu_miah

sukhoi_30MKI said:


> You must realize one thing here, animosity based on religion will not be a defining factor in any country's foreign policy, It is the strategic interests that define the policy.
> 
> India is a friend of Turkic nations and we have no enmity towards Turkey or Central Asian countries. Lot of people in Central Asia, Middle East and Turkey are fond of Bollywood .
> 
> Those countries do not gain anything by becoming enemy of India.



I have lived in Central Asia. I know how Turkics feel about South Asians, specially Indians. The place is full of Indian medical students, specially Almaty and Bishkek. They are not religious fanatics specially after living under Russians and communists.


----------



## Moander

Loki said:


> Indeed I do
> 
> It has evolved a long way.



I never thought i will find any D&D fan in Bangladesh. Which campaign you like most? Have you read any D&D novels?


----------



## asad71

Armstrong said:


> @asad71 : Sir aap kuch nahin kahein geiii ?



1. How Indian Benglees feel themselves is well chronicled by Ranjit Roy in his The Agony of West Bengal. Roy was a very senior journalist having worked in top positions in The Anandabazar Patrika,Hindustan Standard, Jugantar, The Statesman. Associated Press of India and Reuters.Pashchimbangla is truly Indian Occupied Bengal (IOB). Except for the family from Barisal, E Bengal who were making Duckback goods, there is no Bengalee having made it good in commerce and industry. Dr Chatterjee of Chatterjee International Center was coming up till he got roped into the Calcutta Metro. Eventually he had to commit suicide.

2. Nehru used to dislike Bengal and Bengalees. He had proposed amalgamating IOB with Bihar. However, the powerful CM Dr Sen was able to thwart this. The reality of IOB now is that culturally it has been overtaken by the Hindi elements. In the elite / affluent parts of any city or town in IOB people speak Hindi. In fact IOB now has four languages - English, Hindi, Urdu and Bengali.

3. In 1971 the spontaneous support we had received was limited to IOB and Bengalee dominated Tripura. All our refugee camps were located in these states as others were not so inviting. The major political pressure on Indira to help us was from IOB. There is no doubt that IOB felt that after BD was independent the next natural step would be for IOB to unite with BD.

4. To thank the people of IOB Sheikh had visited Calcutta after returning home. The gathering to hear him at the Maidan has been the largest ever. Indira was alarmed to see his popularity which was giving rise to Bengalee nationalism afresh. Already most houses in IOB carried portraits of Sheikh displayed like a deity. Cabs carried a little portrait of Sheikh with a little light underneath as if he was a saint. The common man in IOB used to feel that Sheikh was working at the direction of Netaji Subash who was living in a Himalayan cave.

5. No wonder that India withdrew its security coverage over Sheikh when the CIA coup was mounted. The personal security and the security of the govt till then was the responsibility of India.

6. Bengalees in IOB are a unhappy lot. The elite or affluent well to do mostly relocate elsewhere in India. As such there are huge Bengalee colonies in all major cities. Others migrate to the West. Given an opportunity IOB would secede from India and come to some sort of union with BD. However, historically IOB people, who are mostly low cast Hindus, have been a timid lot not fond of adventure. With pressure mounting from non-Bengalee cultures this may change. And the Muslims in IOB are fast emerging as a powerful lot with their demographic ascendency.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zabaniyah

Moander said:


> I never thought i will find any D&D fan in Bangladesh. Which campaign you like most? Have you read any D&D novels?



I didn't read any D&D novels to be honest, nor played the board game. 

In fact, games like World of Warcraft evolved from Dungeons & Dragons. It is the holy grail of role-playing games that are today. That is how I came to find out. 

I admit, I'm a minority


----------



## Joe Shearer

Android said:


> @Joe Shearer



And what must ole Joe do?


----------



## Joe Shearer

asad71 said:


> 1. How Indian Benglees feel themselves is well chronicled by Ranjit Roy in his The Agony of West Bengal. Roy was a very senior journalist having worked in top positions in The Anandabazar Patrika,Hindustan Standard, Jugantar, The Statesman. Associated Press of India and Reuters.Pashchimbangla is truly Indian Occupied Bengal (IOB). Except for the family from Barisal, E Bengal who were making Duckback goods, there is no Bengalee having made it good in commerce and industry. Dr Chatterjee of Chatterjee International Center was coming up till he got roped into the Calcutta Metro. Eventually he had to commit suicide.
> 
> 2. Nehru used to dislike Bengal and Bengalees. He had proposed amalgamating IOB with Bihar. However, the powerful CM Dr Sen was able to thwart this. The reality of IOB now is that culturally it has been overtaken by the Hindi elements. In the elite / affluent parts of any city or town in IOB people speak Hindi. In fact IOB now has four languages - English, Hindi, Urdu and Bengali.
> 
> 3. In 1971 the spontaneous support we had received was limited to IOB and Bengalee dominated Tripura. All our refugee camps were located in these states as others were not so inviting. The major political pressure on Indira to help us was from IOB. There is no doubt that IOB felt that after BD was independent the next natural step would be for IOB to unite with BD.
> 
> 4. To thank the people of IOB Sheikh had visited Calcutta after returning home. The gathering to hear him at the Maidan has been the largest ever. Indira was alarmed to see his popularity which was giving rise to Bengalee nationalism afresh. Already most houses in IOB carried portraits of Sheikh displayed like a deity. Cabs carried a little portrait of Sheikh with a little light underneath as if he was a saint. The common man in IOB used to feel that Sheikh was working at the direction of Netaji Subash who was living in a Himalayan cave.
> 
> 5. No wonder that India withdrew its security coverage over Sheikh when the CIA coup was mounted. The personal security and the security of the govt till then was the responsibility of India.
> 
> 6. Bengalees in IOB are a unhappy lot. The elite or affluent well to do mostly relocate elsewhere in India. As such there are huge Bengalee colonies in all major cities. Others migrate to the West. Given an opportunity IOB would secede from India and come to some sort of union with BD. However, historically IOB people, who are mostly low cast Hindus, have been a timid lot not fond of adventure. With pressure mounting from non-Bengalee cultures this may change. And the Muslims in IOB are fast emerging as a powerful lot with their demographic ascendency.



The first para and the last could do with some surgery; they contain too much mawkish emotion. The others are very accurate.

I could cite a large number of Bengali entrepreneurs, some of whom are still flourishing, but that would not suit the vision of the post being replied, and any contrary input is likely to be ignored. The fact is, after Bengalis realized that they could lead a very cultured and self-indulgent life as zamindars, they abandoned commerce and trade, and took to living as rentiers. The rapid transition from Dwarkanath to Rabindranath through Debendranath is an illustration. It was an open invitation to the trading community of northern India to flood in, and they did. They came with very little, but were determined, hard-working and helped each other. Even today, new ventures are not funded by the promoter's own funds, which may or may not be adequate for the purpose, but by the common funds available for use by members of that sub-set.

When the British left Calcutta, still the centre of their holdings in India, they left slowly from 1945 to 1965, then very rapidly, almost precipitately, from 1965 to 1975 or thereabouts, north and west Indian entrepreneurs in the making had a field day. They snapped up British businesses left, right and centre. So what happened to the others? Why not the Bengalis themselves? After all, they had the inner track, being employees and trusted advisors in those precise companies. Why did they continue as employees and trusted advisors, but now of other Indians, of Marwaris and Punjabis?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LaBong

Loki said:


> For them, history of Bangladesh starts from 1971. Not before that, and it is that which is very crucial to know about. No Jinnah, no East Pakistan, and no Bangladesh.
> 
> Hell, they don't even know much post 71'
> 
> 
> 
> To answer your question:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There, I broadened your horizons



What an idiotic post. Indian bengalis, at least the bhadrolok kinds have rather good world view and very informed. Its another matter that they tend to do nothing about it expect for conjuring up little twisters in teacups.

Beatles in Calcutta police traffic signal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

PlanetSoldier said:


> Though it's the 1st time I'm hearing this fact, probably the reason behind this is the indices (life expectancy, HDI etc. ) where both Pakistan and india lag behind BD. So, who relates sub continent to only india and Pakistan thinks that these two are currently band of brothers polishing rifles all the day pointing to each other standing behind BD...why to include BD with these lower standard?



Your hdi is 0.5, even Bihar has higher hdi than you, both west Bengal and Tripura have hdi over 6.5.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mb444

Why is this thead in the Bangladesh bit of the forum. What Indians think about are their own business. It's entirely irrelevant to Bangladesh. With respect of india Bangladesh need only understand the calculus in Delhi, not an irrelevant bit of it that still hankering after past glories.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

Ojana said:


> They get surprised by our spending nature.
> 
> (I have no proof, go Kolkata, spend a lot and enjoy their surprise)



The amount of garbage you guys can spill out is just mind boggling. There are places in Calcutta you won't afford to step in.


----------



## BDforever

kobiraaz said:


> *Pala Empire that Ruled India from Gaur... Together we Bengalis are Mighty in South Asia *



lets see your ideology *@kobiraaz*, 

according to you: in Bangladesh who are hindu , are basically indian even though there are Bengali. you believe only Muslims can be bangladeshi. ( you have itchy with other religions)
now lets talk about the picture.
1. now you asking bangla speaking people to join bangladesh (west Bengal and others, among them majority are hindu) 
2. now you are giving up Chittagong also.
3. Most important: you are giving reference of Buddhist empire. 

conclusion: how controversial character you are ... 

to the questioner: indian bengli thinks we are bangladeshi who lives in neighbor country and we have some common in culture. ( simple answer )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> The amount of garbage you guys can spill out is just mind boggling. There are places in Calcutta you won't afford to step in.



too cheap?


----------



## nForce

I am an Indian Bengali.
I think the Bangladeshis are all nice folks.
Ofcourse we face this problem of immigration from time to time.But then,Bangladesh is developing pretty fast,faster than ever and along with development,this issue will gradually go down.
We share a common language,common food habits,common culture.Considering the present conditions,may be we will never be able to dissolve the borders and re-unite,but we can surely work together in great many ways that can bring development,peace and prosperity to the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al-zakir

aazidane said:


> tagore is a rockstar in this part of the world, only jamaatis dislike him. We consider him better than willy shakespeare



You went to English medium school and I believe your Bangla is very poor. I doubt you know anything about Tagore literature. So stop pretending to be something you are not. It's OK to dislike Tagore. Did you know Tagore hate your Muslim forefather? Tumader koon thanda hoye geche. 



Skull and Bones said:


> No, views of few members like Al Zakir or something and few members. Even i was shocked at their views.



I am not fond of Bangla literature becuse of Hindu influence. However I like Islamic poem writen by Kazi Najrul Islam. As a Muslim I am sticking to Islamic poet Allama Iqbal. His writing suit my personality. Nothing personal. Move on please.


----------



## Anubis

Skull and Bones said:


> I'm more of a Sorotchandro and Bankim fan, but then again, most of my novels collection is related with economic crisis and policies, while i'm pursuing a career in Nanoelectronics and Quantum electronics.



Srikanto is my favorite one!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

LaBong said:


> Your hdi is 0.5, even Bihar has higher hdi than you, both west Bengal and Tripura have hdi over 6.5.



I was happy for only a few weeks when you were not present to our Sub-forum because you are a pathological lier. Indians are big-mouth, but you are a sub-standard human-looking monkey with 4'11" height. You are here to glorify your super-poor India with falsified data and lies. Check the hdi index of India in the link, it is below BD, and most of the Indian States are below BD. So, stop talking nonsense hear and go back to your favouraite Bharat Raksak Forum, will you? Do not come back to our section, any more!!!!!

List of Indian states and territories by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Loki said:


> Meh....
> 
> The one in my avatar is Lord Soth, a Death Knight. Assassins don't wear that much armor.



Kinda looks like Ishak Pasha's armor!


----------



## LaBong

eastwatch said:


> I was happy for only a few weeks when you were not present to our Sub-forum because you are a pathological lier. Indians are big-mouth, but you are a sub-standard human-looking monkey with 4'11" height. You are here to glorify your super-poor India with falsified data and lies. Check the hdi index of India in the link, it is below BD, and most of the Indian States are below BD. So, stop talking nonsense hear and go back to your favouraite Bharat Raksak Forum, will you? Do not come back to our section, any more!!!!!
> 
> List of Indian states and territories by Human Development Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



The wiki link you posted has wrong data or using different metrics, it shows Kerala hdi as .7 while it is actually .9, on per with Scandinavian countries.

And don't worry about how I look, rather buy a mirror.;-)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## neehar

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> Go Ahead... we will help you....



ur trying the same for decades now..poor u


----------



## kobiraaz

BDforever said:


> lets see your ideology *@kobiraaz*,
> 
> according to you: in Bangladesh who are hindu , are basically indian even though there are Bengali. you believe only Muslims can be bangladeshi. ( you have itchy with other religions)
> now lets talk about the picture.
> 1. now you asking bangla speaking people to join bangladesh (west Bengal and others, among them majority are hindu)
> 2. now you are giving up Chittagong also.
> 3. Most important: you are giving reference of Buddhist empire.
> 
> conclusion: how controversial character you are ...
> 
> to the questioner: indian bengli thinks we are bangladeshi who lives in neighbor country and we have some common in culture. ( simple answer )


Here comes the trademark moronic post. Where did you get that i have hypersensitivity to other religions?? Pathetic liars ! Where did i say hindus are indians. Show it. If you can't say sorry!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nForce

Al-zakir said:


> You went to English medium school and I believe your Bangla is very poor. I doubt you know anything about Tagore literature. So stop pretending to be something you are not. It's OK to dislike Tagore. Did you know Tagore hate your Muslim forefather? Tumader koon thanda hoye geche.
> 
> 
> *
> I am not fond of Bangla literature becuse of Hindu influence. However I like Islamic poem writen by Kazi Najrul Islam. As a Muslim I am sticking to Islamic poet Allama Iqbal. His writing suit my personality. Nothing personal. Move on please.*



ahh.. here comes al Zakir to amuse us all with his astounding intellect.
Did you know,that Allama Iqbal also wrote the song "Saare Jahan Se Achcha,Hindustan hamara" ?? Whats your take on that ?

BTW,I really enjoy the works of the Bidrohi Kobi and have great respect for him in my heart.As a matter of fact all Bengalis from this side of the border do.We have his poems in our school text books.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## integra

Why should anyone over here be remotely interested in what the other "Bengalis" think?
Naive topic to discuss at a time like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

integra said:


> Why should anyone over here be remotely interested in what the other "Bengalis" think?
> Naive topic to discuss at a time like this.



I guess you guys want pat on the back from real bengalis :-D


----------



## eastwatch

LaBong said:


> The wiki link you posted has wrong data or using different metrics, it shows Kerala hdi as .7 while it is actually .9, on per with Scandinavian countries.
> 
> And don't worry about how I look, rather buy a mirror.;-)



Don't talk about the mirror. You will know when you meet me. But, send us a reliable link (such as UN source) to prove your point. Do not again come with a crap about your hinterland called Tripura who will be virtually living on our goodwill, if not charity. Now, do not again indulge in falsifying Indian data and ruin the threads. Better try to be an honest man. No amount of bragging will change our concept of India, because many of us regularly visit India and know what India is and is not.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

nForce said:


> ahh.. here comes al Zakir to amuse us all with his astounding intellect.
> Did you know,that Allama Iqbal also wrote the song "Saare Jahan Se Achcha,Hindustan hamara" ?? Whats your take on that ?
> 
> BTW,I really enjoy the works of the Bidrohi Kobi and have great respect for him in my heart.As a matter of fact all Bengalis from this side of the border do.We have his poems in our school text books.



Buddy I'm sure zakir only knows the name of nazrul and likes him because he happens to be Muslim. He would have declared nazrul wazb-ul-katl had he known of the fact that nazrul composed Hindu religious music (shayama sangeet), married a Hindu lady and didn't convert her and gave his children what in zakir parlance Hindu sounding name. :-D

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BDforever

kobiraaz said:


> Here comes the trademark moronic post. Where did you get that i have hypersensitivity to other religions?? Pathetic liars ! Where did i say hindus are indians. Show it. If you can't say sorry!


 I will go through all thread and prove it.. if i can not prove i will say sorry to you , you have my promise . Now tell me why given up Chittagong ?


----------



## nForce

LaBong said:


> Buddy I'm sure zakir only knows the name of nazrul and likes him because he happens to be Muslim. He would have declared nazrul wazb-ul-katl had he known of the fact that nazrul composed Hindu religious music (shayama sangeet), married a Hindu lady and didn't convert her and gave his children what in zakir parlance Hindu sounding name. :-D



Ohh.. cmon....Why did you spill the beans so early ?? I thought I will go step by step with this..


----------



## LaBong

eastwatch said:


> Don't talk about the mirror. You will know when you meet me. But, send us a reliable link (such as UN source) to prove your point. Do not again come with a crap about your hinterland called Tripura who will be virtually living on our goodwill, if not charity. Now, do not again indulge in falsifying Indian data and ruin the threads. Better try to be an honest man. No amount of bragging will change our concept of India, because many of us regularly visit India and know what India is and is not.



I don't have to meet you, you can just post your Facebook id here. ;-) I posted my pic many a times and lots of guys here know my fb I'd, heck one of the Pakistani rival forum admin even sent me friend request. :-D


----------



## MINK

These MF B'deshi never failed to lol'd me. These MF had burnt 10000 hindus alive and 50,000 were forcibly converted. Noakhali genocide - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Another 20,000 were killed in in Great Calcutta Killing. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great Calcutta Killings


Solution for Bangladesh menace is to cut this artificial country into several pieces. 

1. sylhet division to be merged with Assam (since it part of Assam before 1947)

2. chittagong division to be merged with Mizoram (since chittagong inhabited by Chakma tribe same as in Mizoram)

3. Rest of the country (except Dhaka) to be merged with West Bengal

And the so called Artificial country of Bangladesh must be happy Dhaka. And rename it as Slum-desh, since half the population live in slums.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## t_for_talli

aazidane said:


> add Bangladesh to India, you will see Bangalis dominate bharoth. With only 9 crore mamata didi gives delhi huge headaches, imagine adding 15 more crore to that.



Bengal specially Calcutta left behind because of its leadership
Calcutta was capital of British India and had the potential to become India's Shanghai but now due to the communist attitude of its leadership even cities like pune, surat, hyderabad, banglore are surpassing it


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> I will go through all thread and prove it.. if i can not prove i will say sorry to you , you have my promise . Now tell me why given up Chittagong ?



He was showing the pala rule over India. It was an obvious troll, welcome to the Internet


----------



## LaBong

Calcutta is well and good, 3rd among Indian cities wrt GDP. Not that we wouldn't have been able to do better, if we can only get rid of mamata and commies.

Anyway too much bickering, let me share a video which will elevate the mood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

t_for_talli said:


> Bengal specially Calcutta left behind because of its leadership
> Calcutta was capital of British India and had the potential to become India's Shanghai but now due to the communist attitude of its leadership even cities like pune, surat, hyderabad, banglore are surpassing it



The cities that you mention are developing pretty fast,agreed,and the rate is faster than that of Kolkata,agreed on that too.But there is still a long way to go,before they can actually surpass.

Here is a list of top 4 cities of India,GDP wise.The data is a bit outdated,but not so much that it will cause a change in the ranking.
1 Mumbai Maharashtra $209 billion 29
2 Delhi National Capital Territory $167 billion 37
*3 Kolkata West Bengal $104 billion 61*
4 Bangalore Karnataka $69 billion 84

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> I don't have to meet you, you can just post your Facebook id here. ;-) I posted my pic many a times and lots of guys here know my fb I'd,* heck one of the Pakistani rival forum admin even sent me friend request*. :-D










pritamkonar said:


> These MF B'deshi never failed to lol'd me. These MF had burnt 10000 hindus alive and 50,000 were forcibly converted.
> 
> Another 20,000 were killed in in Great Calcutta Killing.
> 
> Solution for Bangladesh menace is cut this artificial country into several pieces.
> 
> 1. sylhet division to be merged with Assam (since it part of Assam before 1947)
> 
> 2. chittagong division to be merged with Mizoram (since chittagong inhabited by Chakma tribe same as in Mizoram)
> 
> 3. Rest of the country (except Dhaka) to be merged with West Bengal
> 
> And the so called Artificial country of Bangladesh must be happy Dhaka. And rename it as Slum-desh, since half the population live in slums.



I have a better offer, 

1. Assamese people get some pride and become independent.

2. Mizoram people realize that their fate is better with Bangladesh

3. Kashmir goes back to the Pakistan, AP to China, Tamil Nadu can become Srilankan land. The rest of the mainland India can be British colony.

I like my ideas, more

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LaBong

Mamata didi in her best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> He was showing the pala rule over India. It was an obvious troll, welcome to the Internet



i know he is showing pala rule, he is saying bangladesh should be that way lol check his comment about the picture lol


----------



## scorpionx

LaBong said:


> Mamata didi in her best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

BDforever said:


> i know he is showing pala rule, he is saying bangladesh should be that way lol check his comment about the picture lol



he was jooooooooooooooking, humouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuur, get it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kobiraaz

BDforever said:


> I will go through all thread and prove it.. if i can not prove i will say sorry to you , you have my promise . Now tell me why given up Chittagong ?



who gave up Chittagong? I myself belong to Chittagong division. These empires weren't fixed.. They were Dynamic.. Constantly changing.... I just showed bengal was the seat from where rest of india was controlled. We are best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Bangladeshis have weird music, like Put koira dimu and wat not. Whats with that

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Joe Shearer said:


> The first para and the last could do with some surgery; they contain too much mawkish emotion. The others are very accurate.
> 
> I could cite a large number of Bengali entrepreneurs, some of whom are still flourishing, but that would not suit the vision of the post being replied, and any contrary input is likely to be ignored. The fact is, after Bengalis realized that they could lead a very cultured and self-indulgent life as zamindars, they abandoned commerce and trade, and took to living as rentiers. The rapid transition from Dwarkanath to Rabindranath through Debendranath is an illustration. It was an open invitation to the trading community of northern India to flood in, and they did. They came with very little, but were determined, hard-working and helped each other. Even today, new ventures are not funded by the promoter's own funds, which may or may not be adequate for the purpose, but by the common funds available for use by members of that sub-set.
> 
> When the British left Calcutta, still the centre of their holdings in India, they left slowly from 1945 to 1965, then very rapidly, almost precipitately, from 1965 to 1975 or thereabouts, north and west Indian entrepreneurs in the making had a field day. They snapped up British businesses left, right and centre. So what happened to the others? Why not the Bengalis themselves? After all, they had the inner track, being employees and trusted advisors in those precise companies. Why did they continue as employees and trusted advisors, but now of other Indians, of Marwaris and Punjabis?



One thing I must say regarding Kolkata as I've always been a fan of this city...this city lost its originality. Bangladeshi people who love Bangla literature treated Kolkata as the heart of both West and East. I've been to Tallyganj (confused where Peerless is located) and found that people are bound to speak in Hindi/Urdu otherwise they can't buy anything from a shop whereas in south like in Madras people have to know the local language. Once in 2000/01 there was a statistical report that said 63/64% people in Kolkata were operating in Hindi/Urdu!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

kobiraaz said:


> who gave up Chittagong? I myself belong to Chittagong division. These empires weren't fixed.. They were Dynamic.. Constantly changing.... I just showed bengal was the seat from where rest of india was controlled. We are best.



i am saying that do not leave anything ( you should add like "+ now Chittagong under bangladesh" ) lol


----------



## Roybot

kobiraaz said:


> who gave up Chittagong? I myself belong to Chittagong division. These empires weren't fixed.. They were Dynamic.. Constantly changing.... I just showed bengal was the seat from where rest of india was controlled. We are best.



*facepalm*

Ever heard of Maurya Empire? With its capital in Patliputra?



PlanetSoldier said:


> One thing I must say regarding Kolkata as I've always been a fan of this city...this city lost its originality. Bangladeshi people who love Bangla literature treated Kolkata as the heart of both West and East. I've been to Tallyganj (confused where Peerless is located) and found that people are bound to speak in Hindi/Urdu otherwise they can't buy anything from a shop whereas in south like in Madras people have to know the local language. Once in 2000/01 there was a statistical report that said 63/64% people in Kolkata were operating in Hindi/Urdu!



People in Kolkata are multi lingual. I was there a month ago, struggled a lot cause I speak very little Bangla. 

If you talk to them in Bangla, they ll reply in Bangla. If you talk to them in Hindi, they ll reply in Hindi. Heck even the non Bengalis in Kolkata can speak pretty good Bangla.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

Roybot said:


> Bangladeshis have weird music, like Put koira dimu and wat not. Whats with that



i can show you more worst song and movie scene from india , do not bring it or you will be like

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nForce

animelive said:


> I have a better offer,
> 
> 1. Assamese people get some pride and become independent.
> 
> 2. Mizoram people realize that their fate is better with Bangladesh
> 
> 3. Kashmir goes back to the Pakistan, AP to China, Tamil Nadu can become Srilankan land. The rest of the mainland India can be British colony.
> 
> I like my ideas, more



lol... you nailed it...


----------



## Roybot

BDforever said:


> i can show you more worst song and movie scene from india , do not bring it or you will be like



Hehe why you mad bro? Was just a joke, take it easy


----------



## BDforever

Roybot said:


> Hehe why you mad bro? Was just a joke, take it easy



ehehehe


----------



## MINK

animelive said:


> 1. Assamese people get some pride and become independent.



 These people are true Joker.

Assam hates Bangladeshi more than any other.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...inst-illegal-bangladeshi-immigrants-ulfa.html

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...lfa-asks-centre-end-bangladeshi-influx-2.html

Ulfa raises voice against illegal Bangladeshi settlers - Hindustan Times





animelive said:


> 2. Mizoram people realize that their fate is better with Bangladesh.



LOL.....Mizoram Chief Minister openly declare that Chittagong is a illegally occupied territory of Chakma Tribe. Chittagong must be reclaimed and merged with Mizoram.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

animelive said:


> I have a better offer,
> 
> 1. Assamese people get some pride and become independent.
> 
> 2. Mizoram people realize that their fate is better with Bangladesh
> 
> 3. Kashmir goes back to the Pakistan, AP to China, Tamil Nadu can become Srilankan land. The rest of the mainland India can be British colony.
> 
> I like my ideas, more



supper duper like


----------



## kobiraaz

Roybot said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Ever heard of Maurya Empire? With its capital in Patliputra?



Yes.. I know.. Just ignoring it... Follow my lead as fellow Bengali..............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

PlanetSoldier said:


> One thing I must say regarding Kolkata as I've always been a fan of this city...this city lost its originality. Bangladeshi people who love Bangla literature treated Kolkata as the heart of both West and East. I've been to Tallyganj (confused where Peerless is located) and found that people are bound to speak in Hindi/Urdu otherwise they can't buy anything from a shop whereas in south like in Madras people have to know the local language. Once in 2000/01 there was a statistical report that said 63/64% people in Kolkata were operating in Hindi/Urdu!


Don't come up with stories dude, even non Bengalis in Kolkata speak good Bengali just as most Bengalis speak good hindi. You will have no problem in calcutta if you know any of bengali, hindi or English.


----------



## animelive

pritamkonar said:


> These people are true Joker.
> 
> Assam hates Bangladeshi more than any other.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...inst-illegal-bangladeshi-immigrants-ulfa.html
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...lfa-asks-centre-end-bangladeshi-influx-2.html
> 
> Ulfa raises voice against illegal Bangladeshi settlers - Hindustan Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.....Mizoram Chief Minister openly declare that Chittagong is a illegally occupied territory of Chakma Tribe. Chittagong must be reclaimed and merged with Mizoram.



hmm looks like you traitors must be purified first

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINK

Roybot said:


> Bangladeshis have weird music, like Put koira dimu and wat not. *Whats with that *





Belly Dance Bangladeshi Style!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

I just love the works by Humayun Ahmed. It's Simple,fresh language with a free flow story line compels to finish the book at once.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

Coat of Arms of United East an West Bengal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

kobiraaz said:


> Coat of Arms of United East an West Bengal



Beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

I have more better plan ... just influence the conflict between west Bengal government and Indian government ( we know there some conflicts between them) , then west Bengal will go for independence which will lead civil war .Assamese will also go for war for independence (by watching west bengal independence movement). India will not be able handle 2 civil war at a time and will give independence to them.

so the result is India will be divided into 3 countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

BDforever said:


> I have more better plan ... just influence the conflict between west Bengal government and Indian government ( we know there some conflicts between them) , then west Bengal will go for independence which will lead civil war .Assamese will also go for war for independence (by watching west bengal independence movement). India will not be able handle 2 civil war at a time and will give independence to them.
> 
> so the result is India will be divided into 3 countries



Just one question. Are you ready to make Mamta Banerjee your prime minister?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MINK

animelive said:


> hmm looks like you traitors must be purified first



Freedom Fighters.

Chittagong must be liberated from illegal Bangladeshi occupation.

Liberation war of Chittagong. Just like we did it in 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

kobiraaz said:


> Coat of Arms of United East an West Bengal



veggies may not like the idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

scorpionx said:


> I just love the works by Humayun Ahmed. It's Simple,fresh language with a free flow story line compels to finish the book at once.



Have you read Aj Himur Biye?? I recently read Badshah Namdar. It was a good book!


----------



## scholseys

kobiraaz said:


> Coat of Arms of United East an West Bengal



This can be in the middle of our greater Bangladesh flag inside the red.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

scorpionx said:


> Just one question. Are you ready to make Mamta Banerjee your prime minister?



sure i will make her prime minister of West Bengal ( over my control )


----------



## PlanetSoldier

RiasatKhan said:


> Srikanto is my favorite one!



Probably you haven't tasted Sunil yet...if you have time, read Purbo-Pashchim, Prothom Alo, Sei Somoy, Ardhek Jiban. These are the best pieces written in Bangla literature.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nForce

BDforever said:


> I have more better plan ... just influence the conflict between west Bengal government and Indian government ( we know there some conflicts between them) , then west Bengal will go for independence which will lead civil war .Assamese will also go for war for independence (by watching west bengal independence movement). India will not be able handle 2 civil war at a time and will give independence to them.
> 
> so the result is India will be divided into 3 countries



why acting like the Frankenstein's monster ? The creation is now hatching a plot to destroy the creator...What the World has come to ?


----------



## BDforever

pritamkonar said:


> Freedom Fighters.
> 
> Chittagong must be liberated from illegal Bangladeshi occupation.
> 
> Liberation war of Chittagong. Just like we did it in 1971.



we will do to your Assam do not worry


----------



## scholseys

nForce said:


> why acting like the Frankenstein's monster ? The creation is now hatching a plot to destroy the creator...What the World has come to ?



We are the descendants of Mir Jafar, we don't dissapoint

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

nForce said:


> why acting like the Frankenstein's monster ? The creation is now hatching a plot to destroy the creator...What the World has come to ?



because you created monster to control over him and experiment him , so now he wants to payback you being a monster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

the best joke so far. haha well mamata and hasina both are the ladies with the testicles .idk we are ready to take another lady .we have already two hasina and khaleda. if mamata joins then that thresome is just out of my imagination 


scorpionx said:


> Just one question. Are you ready to make Mamta Banerjee your prime minister?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

nForce said:


> ahh.. here comes al Zakir to amuse us all with his astounding intellect.
> Did you know,that Allama Iqbal also wrote the song "Saare Jahan Se Achcha,Hindustan hamara" ?? Whats your take on that ?
> 
> BTW,I really enjoy the works of the Bidrohi Kobi and have great respect for him in my heart.As a matter of fact all Bengalis from this side of the border do.We have his poems in our school text books.



Ignore him, he is not in the band of literature, culture and above all knowledge  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

kobiraaz said:


> Anything that has bengal in it should belong to Bangladesh. Unfortunately due to our incompetency we lost our western part! Hopefully our brothers ( roy, labong, skull and other Bangbros) will rebel against indian govt. to join their true motherland! No pun intended!



You can only take away one person, my boss, is a bengali. 

We secretly call him Bengladeshi and such a idiot and I believe he came to India from east pakistan during partition. Please give asylum to him..we are relieved.


----------



## BDforever

rockstar said:


> You can only take away one person, my boss, is a bengali.
> 
> We secretly call him Bengladeshi and such a idiot and I believe he came to India from east pakistan during partition. Please give asylum to him..we are relieved.



we will take control of everything


----------



## PlanetSoldier

LaBong said:


> Buddy I'm sure zakir only knows the name of nazrul and likes him because* he happens to be Muslim.* He would have declared nazrul wazb-ul-katl had he known of the fact that nazrul composed Hindu religious music (shayama sangeet), married a Hindu lady and didn't convert her and gave his children what in zakir parlance Hindu sounding name. :-D



Correction...Al-zakir is a pure Muslim having a seat reserved in heaven in advance .


----------



## scorpionx

kobiraaz said:


> Have you read Aj Himur Biye?? I recently read Badshah Namdar. It was a good book!



Yes.I have read most of his works. What I like is he was successful to create an unique signature of style in his works.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINK

BDforever said:


> we will do to your Assam do not worry



First worry about Sylhet from our patriotic Khasia men. 

2 Bangladeshis shot dead by Indian Khasia in Sylhet 

Bangladeshi youth shot dead by Indian Khasia tribesmen

Then ULFA will give you warm welcome in Assam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

rockstar said:


> You can only take away one person, my boss, is a bengali.
> 
> We secretly call him Bengladeshi and such a idiot and I believe he came to India from east pakistan during partition. Please give asylum to him..we are relieved.



That's a foolish generalization. Most successful Indian Bengalis have their root in East pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

animelive said:


> I have a better offer,
> 
> 1. Assamese people get some pride and become independent.
> 
> 2. Mizoram people realize that their fate is better with Bangladesh
> 
> 3. Kashmir goes back to the Pakistan, AP to China, Tamil Nadu can become Srilankan land. *The rest of the mainland India can be British colony*.
> 
> I like my ideas, more



Even the plan can be devised such a way that there will be no *rest of the* thing  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

lol wtf bangladeshis openly revealing their imperial ambitions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

rockstar said:


> You can only take away one person, my boss, is a bengali.
> 
> We secretly call him Bengladeshi and such a idiot and I believe he came to India from east pakistan during partition. Please give asylum to him..we are relieved.



Ladies and gentleman, here is a true example of Indians discriminating against the Bangalis

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nForce

@aazidane @BDforever

There is a monster in all of us. Its upto us how we deal with it,isnt it ?

I would like the idea of building bridges over bombs though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Roybot said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Ever heard of Maurya Empire? With its capital in Patliputra?
> 
> 
> 
> People in Kolkata are multi lingual. I was there a month ago, struggled a lot cause I speak very little Bangla.
> 
> *If you talk to them in Bangla, they ll reply in Bangla.* If you talk to them in Hindi, they ll reply in Hindi. Heck even the non Bengalis in Kolkata can speak pretty good Bangla.



I faced situation when it didn't happen.


----------



## scholseys

nForce said:


> @aazidane
> @BDforever
> 
> There is a monster in all of us. Its upto us how we deal with it,isnt it ?
> 
> I would like the idea of building bridges over bombs though.



After we change the demography of west Bengal of course..........


----------



## animelive

aazidane said:


> Ladies and gentleman, here is a true example of Indians discriminating against the Bangalis


Labong and skull claim to have east bengal roots, see my bengali brothers, that is how you will be treated if you remain in India. Let us liberate you


pritamkonar said:


> Freedom Fighters.
> 
> Chittagong must be liberated from illegal Bangladeshi occupation.
> 
> Liberation war of Chittagong. Just like we did it in 1971.



I'm pretty sure you are not even Bengali because our real Bengali brothers always want to get rid of Delhi occupation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

pritamkonar said:


> First worry about Sylhet from our patriotic Khasia men.
> 
> 2 Bangladeshis shot dead by Indian Khasia in Sylhet
> 
> Bangladeshi youth shot dead by Indian Khasia tribesmen
> 
> Then ULFA will give you warm welcome in Assam.


i do not know the true story and i can not say anything because i personally visited in their area, passed some time there and they did not act anything bad with me 



pritamkonar said:


> First worry about Sylhet from our patriotic Khasia men.
> 
> 2 Bangladeshis shot dead by Indian Khasia in Sylhet
> 
> Bangladeshi youth shot dead by Indian Khasia tribesmen
> 
> Then ULFA will give you warm welcome in Assam.


i do not know the true story and i can not say anything because i personally visited in their area, passed some time there and they did not act anything bad with me


----------



## scholseys

animelive said:


> Labong and skull claim to have east bengal roots, see my bengali brothers, that is how you will be treated if you remain in India. Let us liberate you
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you are not even Bengali because our real Bengali brothers always want to get rid of Delhi occupation.



he is not a dada from wb, his name is pritam kronar, that is not a dada name.


----------



## BDforever

nForce said:


> @aazidane
> @BDforever
> 
> There is a monster in all of us. Its upto us how we deal with it,isnt it ?
> 
> I would like the idea of building bridges over bombs though.



we can control as long as our interests do not get harm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

aazidane said:


> After we change the demography of west Bengal of course..........




ohh yes ofcourse... no doubts about that..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> Coat of Arms of United East an West Bengal



Did you try a rough constitution....plz consult Dr. Kamal Hossain, he may give you a quick hand .


----------



## BDforever

jandk said:


> lol wtf bangladeshis openly revealing their imperial ambitions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

scorpionx said:


> Just one question. Are you ready to make Mamta Banerjee your prime minister?



Yeah...comparing her background with the two witches of Bangladesh Mamata Didi is the best for her lifetime...she can be PM until her death  . At least she's not gonna build a mountain of wealth.


----------



## rockstarIN

scorpionx said:


> That's a foolish generalization. Most successful Indian Bengalis have their root in East pakistan.



I did not gereralise, I only told to take this one only.


----------



## Hobo1

BDforever said:


> we will do to your Assam do not worry



Let Modi come to power in 2014,what happened in Gujarat would seem like walk in Park to these illegal Bangladeshis compared to what Modi would have planned for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstarIN

aazidane said:


> Ladies and gentleman, here is a true example of Indians discriminating against the Bangalis



I could have said the same even he is from Malta or from my own state.


----------



## scholseys

Hobo1 said:


> Let Modi come to power in 2014,what happened in Gujarat would seem like walk in Park to these illegal Bangladeshis compared to what Modi would have planned for them.



I really want Modi to come power. Lets see what this man can do.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LaBong

aazidane said:


> he is not a dada from wb, his name is pritam kronar, that is not a dada name.



Konar is a Bengali surname.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

animelive said:


> Labong and skull claim to have east bengal roots, see my bengali brothers, that is how you will be treated if you remain in India. Let us liberate you
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you are not even Bengali because our real Bengali brothers always want to get rid of Delhi occupation.



I dont know what do you do for living,but in the corporate World,I am not sure,how many people actually like their bosses.There are always timelines to adhere to and the workload is crushing.So,irrespective of the boss is Bengali or anybody else,people under him do talk about him,abuse him,on his back.
I will tell you what real discrimination is.Real discrimination is something when you dont get to be the boss because of your ethnicity.
I have got a picture to answer your doubt :







Pranab Mukherjee,the President of India(Read, Boss of India) an Indian and a Bengali.Enough said.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

self delete........


----------



## PlanetSoldier

nForce said:


> why acting like the Frankenstein's monster ? The creation is now hatching a plot to destroy the creator...What the World has come to ?



This is the right way man...try to understand  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINK

animelive said:


> real Bengali brothers always want to get rid of Delhi occupation.



Really? Who are they? What's their names? I've never heard a single Bengali want to join Bangladesh or form a separate country. Only a true B'deshi faggot will say West Bengal wants Independence.



animelive said:


> I'm pretty sure you are not even Bengali



I'm patriotic Indian. That's my Identity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Hobo1 said:


> Let Modi come to power in 2014,what happened in Gujarat would seem like walk in Park to these illegal Bangladeshis compared to what Modi would have planned for them.



we do not need raw like agents, our be loved immigrants will take control of india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

PlanetSoldier said:


> This is the right way man...try to understand  .



It was just a joke buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

pritamkonar said:


> Really? Who are they? What's their names? I've never heard a single Bengali want to join Bangladesh or form a separate country. Only a true B'deshi faggot will say West Bengal wants Independence.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm patriotic Indian. That's my Identity.



you have been brainwashed by the oppressive north indian regime. Your mind will be liberated, brother. Do not worry!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maira La

pritamkonar said:


> I'm patriotic Indian. That's my Identity.



These people have no pride in their Bangaliness.  Well I don't blame them. There's nothing to be proud of in a communist-wrecked state.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

rockstar said:


> You can only take away one person, my boss, is a bengali.
> 
> We secretly call him Bengladeshi and such a idiot and I believe he came to India from east pakistan during partition. Please give asylum to him..we are relieved.



One software engineer thinks this way about project manager  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINK

aazidane said:


> you have been brainwashed by the oppressive north indian regime. Your mind will be liberated, brother. Do not worry!



No thanks.....I've nothing to learn from Jamati/R@zakar type people who killed 3 million bangladeshi.


----------



## animelive

pritamkonar said:


> Really? Who are they? What's their names? I've never heard a single Bengali want to join Bangladesh or form a separate country. Only a true B'deshi faggot will say West Bengal wants Independence.
> I'm patriotic Indian. That's my Identity.



oh come on, every one of them get excited when we talk about liberation, although its a secret between Bengalis only, again proves that you are not one.
You threw away your cultural pride, i hope we throw you out to the MAINLAND after we liberate our dadas 



nForce said:


> I dont know what do you do for living,but in the corporate World,I am not sure,how many people actually like their bosses.There are always timelines to adhere to and the workload is crushing.So,irrespective of the boss is Bengali or anybody else,people under him do talk about him,abuse him,on his back.
> I will tell you what real discrimination is.Real discrimination is something when you dont get to be the boss because of your ethnicity.
> I have got a picture to answer your doubt :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pranab Mukherjee,the President of India(Read, Boss of India) an Indian and a Bengali.Enough said.......



Oh come one, the dude clearly criticizes his boss because he has roots from East Bengal. 
Yes Pranab dada is a part of our plan too, he is visiting us a few days later to discuss about our plans for future

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

pritamkonar said:


> No thanks.....I've nothing to learn from Jamati/R@zakar type people who killed 3 million bangladeshi.



i love you too


----------



## Hobo1

BDforever said:


> we do not need raw like agents, our be loved immigrants will take control of india



These consanguin pests of yours would be crashed even before they could comprehend what hit them.


----------



## nForce

animelive said:


> oh come on, every one of them get excited when we talk about liberation, although its a secret between Bengalis only, again proves that you are not one.
> You threw away your cultural pride, i hope we throw you out to the MAINLAND after we liberate our dadas
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh come one, the dude clearly criticizes his boss because he has roots from East Bengal.
> Yes Pranab dada is a part of our plan too, he is visiting us a few days later to discuss about our plans for future *


hahaha.. only if you could know what vicious things people say about one of the Project Managers in my office.That fellow is from Gujarat.
anyways,you needed an answer about discrimination and I gave you the very best.President of India,it does not get any better than this.Whether you are convinced or not,thats upto you.I will not nudge you on that.

And yes..best of luck with your plans


----------



## scholseys

Hobo1 said:


> These consanguin pests of yours would be crashed even before they could comprehend what hit them.



 joooooooooooy baaaaaaaaaaaaaangla!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Hobo1 said:


> These consanguin pests of yours would be crashed even before they could comprehend what hit them.


----------



## animelive

nForce said:


> hahaha.. only if you could know what vicious things people say about one of the Project Managers in my office*.That fellow is from Gujarat.*
> anyways,you needed an answer about discrimination and I gave you the very best.President of India,it does not get any better than this.Whether you are convinced or not,thats upto you.I will not nudge you on that.
> 
> And yes..best of luck with your plans



Yes as kobi bhai said earlier, Bangalis will rule India and everything is going as planned. Infact we were actually celebrating when he got the title of President.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## True pakistani 22

there is facebook page 
in which Bengali,s are showing Western Bengal as part of Bangaldesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

BDforever said:


> I will go through all thread and prove it.. if i can not prove i will say sorry to you , you have my promise . Now tell me why given up Chittagong ?



Dude Kobirazz was showing others that we Bengali used to have a 400 years lasting empire also. He wasn't talking about giving up Chittagong. In that time Chittagong was ruled by some foreign power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moander

scorpionx said:


> Just one question. Are you ready to make Mamta Banerjee your prime minister?



We have seen worse .


----------



## notsuperstitious

Bengalis are in top positions in Mumbai / Delhi corporate world, mainly in banking, media and consulting sector. Actually all of service sector.

I have NO clue how they are not better off being part of a huge country with a big economy where they are at home and played a major part in nation building.

So BD ppl, maybe you are misreading bengalis affinity towards BD, which I think is not only natural, but I consider a strenght of India and the idea of India. There is room for all identities.

Anyways I'm feeling atleast some of you are pulling our leg here. Particularly the pan-islamist kobiraaz suddenly discovering such kufr concepts like sanskrit based language and ethnic nationalism

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Md Akmal

sukhoi_30MKI said:


> You are the same people who rejected Bengali heritage and joined Pakistan based on religion and now you are calling WB to join you.
> 
> You people want the land and then after that you start the talk about purifying the land by driving or killing infidels.



Dear sukhoi_30MKI bhai,

Have you forgotten how your grandfather behaved with the Bengali muslims of east Bengal once they formed the Provintial Govt in 1937 at Calcutta ???? Should I quote something special for you !!!!!!!


The Najat Dibash: Recalling Some Facts 
@ The year of 2001 the exit of the Awami League's Sheikh Hasina Government from the seat of political power on the 15th July was marked as the Najat Dibash or the Day of Deliverance by the people all over the country. In historical term it is the third Day of Deliverance in the historical struggle of the Muslims during the period of last 62 years, the first one being observed on the 22nd December 1939 and the second one on the 15th August 1975. It is noteworthy to mention here that although the overwhelming majority of the people actively participated and jubilantly enjoyed the observances of the days as they were, a section of it had detested it. One example of detest seen in an item was recently found published in a local Bengali Dhaka daily column being a dispatch from a London- based senior 'Bangalee' columnist.He condemned all of the three observances giving his argument that they were motivated by 'communalism' of Muslim League variety. One must ponder how were they Muslim communal. 

*@ The first Day of Deliverance of the 22nd December 1939 was called and observed by the All India Muslim League under the direction and guidance of Muhammad Ali Jinnah, the then League President. The token observance was called to mark the protests the Muslims of India had been making during the provincial rule of the Congress Party for about three years following the election of 1936 under the autonomy plan as was provided in the 1935 Government of India Act. The grievances of the Muslims against six provincial Congress governments included discrimination, oppression and isolation of the Muslim masses in business, jobs, employments etc. Not only this, school educational curricula was changed to suit Congress ideology or in fact, Hindu practices and symbols that went against the beliefs and culture of the Muslims. Muslim school students were compulsorily required and directed as such against their free will to bow down their heads to the portrait of Gandhi every morning before entering school or taking seat in class room. Further the pupils would require to sing the chorus of "Bande Mataram" every morning during school assembly, the song being by then was well known as the party chorus of the Congress and was in no way the agreed national anthem. The guardians and parents of the Muslim students were against these compulsory practices as they considered them against their Islamic monotheist belief. *

*@ There were protests by the Muslims against all these practices and action programmes during the provincial Congress rule, but was hardly heeded to by the Congress governments; neither their central congress leaders like Nehru, Gandhi, Patel or Hindu Mahashava Chief and a famous Bengali Dr. Shyma Prasad Mukerjee did anything to redress these genuine grievances of the Muslims. The Muslim League took to these resentments of the Muslims, protested time and again. Even Sheer-e- Bangla A.K. Fazlul Haq who was much more known to be very much secular a person had to come in open to protest these evil actions of the Congress governments. But all was in vain. In midst of the resentments and despair of the Muslims against the six Provincial Congress ministries, when the ministries had to quit for whatever reasons in the height of the World War II, the Muslim League led by Jinnah had secured a political organizational expediency by calling and observing the Day of Deliverance. How could this program be termed a communal act by the Muslim League or its leaders? If this would be Muslim communalism, what 'ism' would one call all those action programs engineered by the six provincial Congress governments against the beliefs and culture of the Muslims? One may recall that there was some insignificant opposition from some Muslim members for the 22nd December calls for the Day of Deliverance which in democratic politics is nothing unusual. But one may recall with some sense that the call by Jinnah for the 22nd December had been supported even by many-scheduled caste Hindus including their leader at that time, the well-known Barrister Dr. Ambedkar. The reason was obvious; the oppression and discrimination perpetrated against these disadvantaged people by particularly the six provincial Congress governments had been of similar nature just as had been against the Muslims.*


@ The second Day of Deliverance was the one marked by the fall of the government of Sheikh Mujiibur Rahman in Dhaka on August 15, 1975. It was not a simple exit of Mujib from power, but came about through a successful Coup D' Etat led by a section of the young army officers but instantaneously supported by the whole Bangladesh army- the Armed Force, the Air Force and the Navy. The fall had psychological stunts but was followed by jubilations and celebrations everywhere, even in far away foreign lands wherever Bangladeshis happened to live in. I personally was involved in some jubilation and celebration in London, the hot bed of free world politics and political movements of all varieties.There were jubilations and celebrations among the Bangladeshis, processions held in East London area and Oxford Street, protest demonstrations in front of the India House at Aldwich and in front of the 10 Downing Street including submitting memorandums to the British Prime Minister, holding public meetings at the Speakers Corner of the Hyde Park, publication of leaflets, special supplements of Bengali weeklies and periodicals like Nissan, Janamat, Bunglar Katha etc., particularly in London and around. There were Shukrana (gratitude to Allah) prayers in mosques supporting the fall of Sheikh Mujib, on one hand, and offering prayers for well being for those who engineered the Coup, on the other. I had an opportunity to share such a prayer following Friday Salat at the south London mosque of Balham locality where the Coup
makers well- being were sought and their declaration of the 'Islamic Republic' was profusely praised. During the BBC TV news of 1 P.M. on the 15th August, there was shown portrait of Sheikh Mujib pulled down from the Bangladesh High Commission office wall of 28 Queens' Gate, kicked down and broken to pieces. We watched on the BBCTV quite a few of his own men being officials in the High Commission fleeing the area but none was seen saving the portrait's dignity. Why? Why were the supporters of Mujib lost everything of moral stand in support of the fallen dictator? We knew in London from here that the people inside Bangladesh, as well, had similar jubilations, celebrations and prayers. One might recall how Mujib during the brief rule of about three and a half years between January 1972 and mid August 1975 had turned himself into the most hated person compared to his high tide of
popularity in late 1960s and early 1970s. None at home or abroad- even living in the free soil of England who supported Mujib during the period of late 1960s and early 1970s in huge money, materials and arms for the freedom fighters-had even the slightest moral courage to stand up for Mujib. One of his long time close associate Abdul Malek Ukill soon after the 15th August termed his fall as the obvious tragic end of the "Pharaoh".

@ That many western intellectuals and renowned journalists summarized why Mujib had lost all his credibility fell into three main items. One, he had failed to keep his words for economic welfare of the masses but instead provided fortunes for his own party men and close kith and kin's; secondly, he had betrayed the people of his given promise for democratic rule and social order and instead ended up in the one party dictatorial rule of the BAKSAL having given instead the people worst type of tyranny, oppression and mass murder of thousands of patriotic people by directly engaging for state terrorism and tyrannical oppression against the people the unconstitutional paramilitary force called the RAKKHI Bahini, whoever had stood to oppose his undemocratic rule. Thirdly, he had miserably failed for his "secular" policy to appreciate the deep attachment and affinity of the Muslim people who constituted eighty five percent of the whole of 75 million people of the country in their Islamic belief, life system and spiritual aspirations. There were many weighty observations about his fall; one such was that Mujib had really killed himself when he had drifted from the parliamentary democratic path of governance in January 1975, turning himself into a dictator by imposing ban on all lawful political parties and establishing the lone party of his own in the style of BAKSAL. His overthrow on the 15th August (75) was just a formality to restore once again the multi- party democracy in the country. And that is why the attempts to engineer the counter-coup in the first week of November had failed which led to the popular uprising of the Sepahi-Janata on the 7th November (75) and thus it was a reconfirmation of the imperatives of the 15th August Coup. The successful coup of 15 August 1975, was a turning point in the history of struggle of the Muslims of this land for preserving their distinct identity and value system in its right perspective which Mujib had tried to destroy and in turn, ruined himself for his adventurism against the real aspirations of the people of this land. That is why 15th August is being observed every year as the second Najat Dibash and may rightly be named the first one for the Bangladeshis.

@ The third one recently held on the 15th July 2001 would not have come about should Sheikh Mujib's daughter Sheikh Hasina would not have had come to power in 1996 and did not do for the last five years all mischief, miss-governance, oppression, killings, lootings of public properties turning the country into the shameful status of the "most corrupt ridden country" in the world. People heaved a great sigh of relief just as our forefathers had had felt deeply relieved, first, in the program on the 22nd December 1939 and then once again for the second time on the 15th August that obviously led to the 7th November (75) uprising.

@ The third Najat Dibash is yet to achieve its full fruition. It needs possibly another 7th November. Because, Sheikh Hasina has not as yet vacated the very costly and prestigious public property of Ganobhaban, the official seat of the Prime Minister of Bangladesh. It is not only the question of her being highly immoral, unethical and undemocratic in the occupation of the public property but it is also a matter of huge burden on the already exhausted Bangladesh treasury Hasina has herself made it so vulnerable by all of her self- aggrandizement. Her 'life security' is estimated to be worth of Tk. 28 crore for the public exchequer for the current financial year (see weekly Jai Jai Din 24 July and the daily Financial Express 22. July) that is likely to continue as recurring expenditure from one year after another. Bangladesh is not that rich country that canthe million dollar state security, and then should not the State provide such costly securities to all other past Presidents and Prime Ministers? People know very well that she is not that a "have-not" guy who could not afford to buy a similar palatial mansion either at home or abroad just as Pakistan&#8217;s former Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto is well known to have secured one in a posh area in England (Surrey), and pay for her (Hasina) security by herself. We have to wait for some time more to have the third Najat Dibash to its full realization until the day comes when the dynastic usurpation and undemocratic perks, privileges and the personal rule of the Sheikhs come really to a logical and just end.
_______________________________________
M.T. Hussain
The writer is a retired University Professor and Chairman
Muslim Nationalist Movement. Published from 27/11/2
Topkhana Road, Dhaka-1000.
25th July 2001. (Not known to be published in any print media) 

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...ibash-recalling-some-facts.html#ixzz2L2twnXRT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

True pakistani 22 said:


> there is facebook page
> in which Bengali,s are showing Western Bengal as part of Bangaldesh



Didnt take facebook a place for Cartography studies.I guess the World is evolving faster than I imagine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

nForce said:


> Didnt take facebook a place for Cartography studies.I guess the World is evolving faster than I imagine.



Not cartography, but facebook has quickly emerged as a place to find mental comfort flying right in the face of facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Md Akmal said:


> Dear sukhoi_30MKI bhai,
> 
> Have you forgotten how your grandfather behaved with the Bengali muslims of east Bengal once they formed the Provintial Govt in 1937 at Calcutta ???? Should I quote something special for you !!!!!!!



No you are wrong mate, people who have the talent and determination can prosper any where, it is not that Indian state or British India is framing some rules based on religious identity.

The word oppression is not a correct word to use Bollywood is an example.


----------



## Hobo1

animelive said:


> oh come on, every one of them get excited when we talk about liberation, although its a secret between Bengalis only, again proves that you are not one.
> You threw away your cultural pride, i hope we throw you out to the MAINLAND after we liberate our dadas
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come one, the dude clearly criticizes his boss because he has roots from East Bengal.
> Yes Pranab dada is a part of our plan too, he is visiting us a few days later to discuss about our plans for future



Bengali Mulsim were the first to start the riots in India ,our Dadas have from a seen yr Bengali Muslim love for them from a very close quarter. Hindus are fleeing bangladesh, the poor Hindu BDeshis marry off daughter at very age and middle class Hindu Bdeshis send their daughters to India to study to save themselves.
Indian Bengalis are not blind to these atrocticies. 



> *Rise of Islamists as well as greed of forceful occupation of Hindu properties has compelled hundreds of Hindu families in migrating to other countries, while Islamic Missionaries engaged in converting Hindus are also liable for such decrease in Hindu population in Bangladesh.
> 
> If any Hindu tried to protect their ancestral property and resist undue pressure of the Muslims, either their houses were set on fire or female members of those families were forcefully abducted as well as gang-raped. In most cases, law enforcing agencies, instead of standing in protecting the Hindu families, tried to defend the perpetrators, simply because of their political identity or social status.
> 
> Secretary General of Bangladesh National Hindu Grand Alliance, advocate Gobinda Chandra Pramanik said, "Hindu girls are becoming victim of abduction and rape on an increased frequency. That is why, most of the Hindu families in Bangladesh either send their girl children to various educational institutions in India or get them married at tinder age simply to save their religious and social dignity."*


Alarming decrease in Hindu population in Bangladesh :: Weekly Blitz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

Hobo1 said:


> Bengali Mulsim were the first to start the riots in India ,our Dadas have from a seen yr Bengali Muslim love for them from a very close quarter. Hindus are fleeing bangladesh, the poor Hindu BDeshis marry off daughter at very age and middle class Hindu Bdeshis send their daughters to India to study to save themselves.
> Indian Bengalis are not blind to these atrocticies.



Fake news, last time a building of my relative got snatched to be given to Hindu population because apparently the land was of Hindus, long ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hobo1

animelive said:


> Fake news, last time a building of my relative got snatched to be given to Hindu population because apparently the land was of Hindus, long ago.



How the hell yr relative took control of Hindu lands, must been a forcelly acquired from the hindus and if your folks had legally purchased those lands they would have certainly gone to the court. And this is what the story i mentioned also says. Hindu lands are been by force usurped by muslims in BD and thats the reason why Hindus are fleeing BD. Taslima Nasrin was kicked out the country because she dared to show the reality of yr country.

This must also be fake. 


> Hindus were first attacked in mass on 1992 by Islamic fundamentalists. []More than 200 temples were destroyed. Hindus were attacked and many were raped and killed.[7] The events were widely seen as a repercussion against the razing of the Babri Mosque in India.[8] Taslima Nasrin wrote her novel Lajja (The Shame) based on this persecution of Hindus by Islamic extremists. The novel centers on the suffering of the patriotic anti-Indian and pro-Communist Datta family, where the daughter gets raped and killed while financially they end up losing everything.


Hinduism in Bangladesh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

Hobo1 said:


> How the hell yr relative took control of Hindu lands, must been a forcelly acquired from the hindus and if your folks had legally purchased those lands they would have certainly gone to the court. And this is what the story i mentioned also says. Hindu lands are been by force usurped by muslims in BD and thats the reason why Hindus are fleeing BD. Taslima Nasrin was kicked out the country because she dared to show the reality of yr country.
> This must also be fake.


Ofcourse, they went to court and got it back. 
I have plenty Hindu friends in Bangladesh, and they were never mistreated. You are clearly exaggerating. 
Talking about riots, you must search wikipedia for the amount of riots in India, your eyes will be very pleased. And the riots over here started because you guys demolished a Mosque, stop crying after creating hatred between two religions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

in short answer to OPs question Indian Bengali members here view Bangladesh in a negative light now close this thread cum troll fest


----------



## Joe Shearer

Ojana said:


> They get surprised by our spending nature.
> 
> (I have no proof, go Kolkata, spend a lot and enjoy their surprise)



People from that part of the world have traditionally been generous and open-hearted. But your comment is puzzling. When they come to stay for a day or two in Calcutta, they stay in the Free School Street/Eliot Road/Wellesley Street/Dharamtola Street quadrangle, not exactly a posh area. In fact, pretty down-Market.

So where does the big spending happen? In their stories when they return to Dhaka?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MST

animelive said:


> oh come on, every one of them get excited when we talk about liberation, although its a secret between Bengalis only, again proves that you are not one.
> You threw away your cultural pride, i hope we throw you out to the MAINLAND after we liberate our dadas



Oh my God what a troll thread. Amazing. 
These Bangladeshis are expert day dreamers. Kabhi Assam, kabhi Tripura, kabhi pura north east, kabhi Bihar, kabhi Jharkhand and now West Bengal. Looks like you people pass your whole time day dreaming about these places. Seriously keyboard day dreamers get out of this troll thread and go to Shabagh square and do something useful for a change.



> Oh come one, the dude clearly criticizes his boss because he has roots from East Bengal.
> *Yes Pranab dada is a part of our plan too, he is visiting us a few days later to discuss about our plans for future *




So Whats the plan? you guys offering him Bangladeshi PM's Post?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hobo1

animelive said:


> Ofcourse, they went to court and got it back.
> I have plenty Hindu friends in Bangladesh, and they were never mistreated. You are clearly exaggerating.
> Talking about riots, you must search wikipedia for the amount of riots in India, your eyes will be very pleased. And the riots over here started because you guys demolished a Mosque, stop crying after creating hatred between two religions.



Gujart Riots happened because Muslims burned down train. Muslim are first to start riots in India. Never seen BD hindus going on such bus and train burning rampage.

Hindus in BD are targeted for being pro Hasina. BD hindu are targeted for demoltion of Babri Masjid. Were BD hindu repsonible for demolision of babri Masjid.!!!! Have in BD you were caught a Hindu terrorist involved in anti BD activties.

Even i know many Muslim who have never been mistreated , this doesn't mean Muslims in India are in excellent condition. Babri masjid was demolished beacuse it stood on place which is most scared to Hindus and temple standing there was demolished by Muslim king Babur. 
In India just one mosque was demolished compared to 200 temples in BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Android said:


> in short answer to OPs question Indian Bengali members here view Bangladesh in a negative light now close this thread cum troll fest



Not Bangladesh; not Bangladeshis. Only those four or five gallows birds who come here to whine about how they actually always wanted to be part of the greater dream, and how they regret 1971. By itself, that's fine, but it comes along with a stream of poison about Indians, about Hindus and about Bengali Hindus. No rhyme, no reason, except possibly an effort to be more royalist than the king.

It is so good to see them jumping about trying to make sense of how their Jamaati friends are being trashed, and not by obvious Awami Leaguers, but by good, solid, decent Bangladeshis. Just made my day.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Joe Shearer said:


> People from that part of the world have traditionally been generous and open-hearted. But your comment is puzzling. When they come to stay for a day or two in Calcutta, they stay in the Free School Street/Eliot Road/Wellesley Street/Dharamtola Street quadrangle, not exactly a posh area. In fact, pretty down-Market.
> 
> So where does the big spending happen? In their stories when they return to Dhaka?




That part of Calcutta/Kolkata is where back-packers and Hippies love to stay in; simply because of affordability. Check out the Hostels/Lodges around Sudder Street for instance. Actually those are parts where some body can keep a low-profile and just stay below the 'radar horizon' of various agencies.


----------



## Roybot

Joe Shearer said:


> People from that part of the world have traditionally been generous and open-hearted. But your comment is puzzling. When they come to stay for a day or two in Calcutta, they stay in the Free School Street/Eliot Road/Wellesley Street/Dharamtola Street quadrangle, not exactly a posh area. In fact, pretty down-Market.
> 
> So where does the big spending happen? In their stories when they return to Dhaka?



Its just a stereotype Bangladeshis like to peddle around.

Apparently they are all ****** rich and spend money without thinking twice.


----------



## kalu_miah

MST said:


> Oh my God what a troll thread. Amazing.
> These Bangladeshis are expert day dreamers. Kabhi Assam, kabhi Tripura, kabhi pura north east, kabhi Bihar, kabhi Jharkhand and now West Bengal. Looks like you people pass your whole time day dreaming about these places. Seriously keyboard day dreamers *get out of this troll thread and go to Shabagh square and do something useful for a change.*
> 
> So Whats the plan? you guys offering him Bangladeshi PM's Post?



Listen PDF hamer fanboy brigade, your Indian master has spoken, you must do as he says, pronto. No wasting time now, there is important work to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MST

kalu_miah said:


> Listen PDF hamer fanboy brigade, your Indian master has spoken, you must do as he says, pronto. No wasting time now, there is important work to do.



The message also applies to you. What are you still doing commenting on this thread?


----------



## karan21

My solidarity with all those Bdeshis who wanna break apart India and take our land. Please give it a try. Go ahead. 

After all we also need a reason to annex some piece of land and justify mass murder of 180 million Jamatis. In my view you guys don't have any right to exist period. Neither does Nepal, Bhutan, Sri Lanka and even Mauritius and other Indian ocean island states. You guys will be annexed with time. Let this country of 1.4 billion grow and during the mid of the century will start Indian expansion plans. Akhand Bharat will be formed again. Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Capt.Popeye said:


> That part of Calcutta/Kolkata is where back-packers and Hippies love to stay in; simply because of affordability. Check out the Hostels/Lodges around Sudder Street for instance. Actually those are parts where some body can keep a low-profile and just stay below the 'radar horizon' of various agencies.



Umm, there's been a lot of building and growing these former slummy little lodges, but they are still a downmarket part of Calcutta. And the Bangladeshis staying are emphatically not back-packers and hippies, but middle-of-the-road citizens. Why do they stay in these crummy areas? Especially as Lindsay Street PS keeps a very close eye on these areas.

So we have them staying for the cost, not the quaintness and local colour, and in spite of being under surveillance.



karan21 said:


> My solidarity with all those Bdeshis who wanna break apart India and take our land. Please give it a try. Go ahead.
> 
> After all we also need a reason to annex some piece of land and justify mass murder of 180 million Jamatis. In my view you guys don't have any right to exist period. Neither does Nepal, Bhutan, Sri Lanka and even Mauritius and other Indian ocean island states. You guys will be annexed with time. Let this country of 1.4 billion grow and during the mid of the century will start Indian expansion plans. Akhand Bharat will be formed again. Inshallah.




Uncalled for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

karan21 said:


> * Neither does Nepal, Bhutan, Sri Lanka and even Mauritius and other Indian ocean island states.*



  Why this kolaveri di?


----------



## kalu_miah

MST said:


> The message also applies to you. What are you still doing commenting on this thread?



Unfortunately, I am not on your payroll.


----------



## kobiraaz

*Kazi Nazrul Islam*

*known popularly as Nazrul, was a Bengali poet, musician and revolutionary who pioneered poetic works espousing intense spiritual rebellion against fascism and oppression. His poetry and nationalist activism earned him the popular title of "&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2453;&#2476;&#2495;" Bidroh&#299; Kobi (Rebel Poet). *







*I am the unutterable grief,
I am the trembling first touch of the virgin,
I am the throbbing tenderness of her first stolen kiss.
I am the fleeting glance of the veiled beloved,
I am her constant surreptitious gaze...
...
I am the burning volcano in the bosom of the earth,
I am the wild fire of the woods,
I am Hell's mad terrific sea of wrath!
I ride on the wings of lightning with joy and profundity,
I scatter misery and fear all around,
I bring earth-quakes on this world! 
I am the rebel eternal,
I raise my head beyond this world,
High, ever erect and alone!
*


*
&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496;
- &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2496; &#2472;&#2460;&#2480;&#2497;&#2482; &#2439;&#2488;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478;
&#2476;&#2482; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480; -
&#2476;&#2482; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2478;&#2478; &#2486;&#2495;&#2480;!
&#2486;&#2495;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2438;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;, &#2472;&#2468;-&#2486;&#2495;&#2480; &#2451;&#2439; &#2486;&#2495;&#2454;&#2480; &#2489;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;!
&#2476;&#2482; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480; -
&#2476;&#2482; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2486; &#2475;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;'
&#2458;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480; &#2488;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2509;&#2479; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2489; &#2468;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2459;&#2494;&#2465;&#2492;&#2495;'
&#2477;&#2498;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2470;&#2509;&#2479;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453; &#2455;&#2507;&#2482;&#2453; &#2477;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;,
&#2454;&#2507;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480; &#2438;&#2488;&#2472; "&#2438;&#2480;&#2486;" &#2459;&#2503;&#2470;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;
&#2441;&#2464;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2494;&#2459;&#2495; &#2458;&#2495;&#2480;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2488;&#2509;&#2478;&#2479;&#2492; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;!
&#2478;&#2478; &#2482;&#2482;&#2494;&#2463;&#2503; &#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;-&#2477;&#2455;&#2476;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2509;&#2476;&#2482;&#2503; &#2480;&#2494;&#2460;-&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;&#2463;&#2496;&#2453;&#2494; &#2470;&#2496;&#2474;&#2509;&#2468; &#2460;&#2479;&#2492;&#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;!
&#2476;&#2482; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480; -
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2458;&#2495;&#2480;-&#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2486;&#2495;&#2480;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2458;&#2495;&#2480;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2470;&#2509;&#2470;&#2478;, &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2495;&#2472;&#2496;&#2468;, &#2472;&#2499;&#2486;&#2434;&#2488;,
&#2478;&#2489;&#2494;- &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2482;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503;&#2480; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2472;&#2463;&#2480;&#2494;&#2460;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2488;&#2494;&#2439;&#2453;&#2509;&#2482;&#2507;&#2472;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2471;&#2509;&#2476;&#2434;&#2488;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2477;&#2479;&#2492;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2486;&#2494;&#2474; &#2474;&#2499;&#2469;&#2509;&#2476;&#2496;&#2480;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2470;&#2497;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2477;&#2503;&#2457;&#2503; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2476; &#2458;&#2497;&#2480;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2437;&#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2478; &#2441;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2499;&#2457;&#2509;&#2454;&#2482;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2470;'&#2482;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2439; &#2479;&#2468; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2472;, &#2479;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2479;&#2492;&#2478; &#2453;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2472; &#2486;&#2499;&#2434;&#2454;&#2482;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2472;&#2494;&#2453;&#2507; &#2453;&#2507;&#2472;&#2507; &#2438;&#2439;&#2472;,
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2477;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2468;&#2480;&#2496; &#2453;&#2480;&#2495; &#2477;&#2480;&#2494;-&#2465;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2463;&#2480;&#2509;&#2474;&#2503;&#2465;&#2507;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2477;&#2496;&#2478;,
&#2477;&#2494;&#2488;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2439;&#2472;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2471;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2460;&#2509;&#2460;&#2463;&#2496;, &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2447;&#2482;&#2507;&#2453;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503; &#2461;&#2465;&#2492; &#2437;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;-&#2476;&#2504;&#2486;&#2494;&#2454;&#2496;&#2480;!
&#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2438;&#2478;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496;-&#2488;&#2498;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2486;&#2509;&#2476;-&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480;!
&#2476;&#2482; &#2476;&#2496;&#2480; -
&#2458;&#2495;&#2480; &#2441;&#2472;&#2509;&#2472;&#2468; &#2478;&#2478; &#2486;&#2495;&#2480;!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## karan21

Joe Shearer said:


> Uncalled for.



This entire thread is uncalled for. These people open a thread to ask what the Bengalis feel about the BDeshis. After a few posts jump to conclusion that Bengal should be a part of BD. . 

Does it even matter what the bengalis think about the BD or does it even matter what Tripura or Manipur think??? Bdeshis consider those states as something separate from India. 

The only thing that matter what India as a whole thinks about this tiny overpopulated nation. So BDeshis stop segregating us and ask for specific views. You people are unimportant.



KS said:


> Why this kolaveri di?



Giving them the taste of their own medicine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MST

KS said:


> Why this kolaveri di?



I felt sarcasm overflowing in that post. Don't think he seriously meant it.


----------



## Roybot

kobiraaz said:


> *Kazi Nazrul Islam*
> 
> *known popularly as Nazrul, was a Bengali poet, musician and revolutionary who pioneered poetic works espousing intense spiritual rebellion against fascism and oppression. His poetry and nationalist activism earned him the popular title of "&#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496; &#2453;&#2476;&#2495;" Bidroh&#299; Kobi (Rebel Poet). *



Is he wearing a sari?


----------



## arp2041

MST said:


> So Whats the plan? you guys offering him Bangladeshi PM's Post?





Mate, even a RAW field agent is in better position than that 

Am i right @Skull and Bones @Imran Khan @KRAIT ????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

karan21 said:


> Giving them the taste of their own medicine.



Dude Nepalese, Bhutanese, Mauritians are all pretty friendly to India..I objected only to these nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

Joe Shearer said:


> Uncalled for.



dont blame him after all the abuses these Bangladeshis on this forum have been throwing at our country and our religion its natural many of us are loosing our cool

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MST

arp2041 said:


> Mate, even a RAW field agent is in better position than that



Exactly. I am just wondering what will Bangladeshis offer him


----------



## Joe Shearer

kalu_miah said:


> Unfortunately, I am not on your payroll.



That you find it unfortunate is understandable. It explains much of the stridency of your views against India. Unfortunately, to quote your rather well-chosen word, R&W seemingly puts only rational and influential people on their payroll. 

You may have to wait a bit longer.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## livingdead

OP, just take a visa and cross border. Its very easy thing to do, I have seen loads of bangladeshis in kolkata. There is no +ve or -ve feeling about bangladeshi there, if you speak bengali, you are one of them.
Which also means, there is no love-hate relation with you (unlike with western neighbour)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan21

KS said:


> Dude Nepalese, Bhutanese, Mauritians are all pretty friendly to India..I objected only to these nations.



Lol I wanted to throw the concept of Akhand Bharat, so I couldn't ignore those states. . Anyways I want peace and these Bdeshis should learn how to behave first.


----------



## Jako

Roybot said:


> Is he wearing a sari?


Thats a shawl i think.


----------



## RajputWarrior

Roybot said:


> Is he wearing a sari?



Lmao was just about to say that's one ugly woman


----------



## livingdead

Most bangladeshis can get Indian visa easily unlike pakistanis. You guys should exploit it and visit India when time is good.


----------



## arp2041

kalu_miah said:


> Unfortunately, I am not on your payroll.



Oh c'mon, you are loosing an opportunity here, Really 

There is a a difference of complete $600 in Per capita income of India & BD.

It's better to be on the payroll of an Indian than running a company in BD. 



Just see this thread for eg. the OP is more interested in what the Indian Bengalis think of BD than what BDians themselves think of BD itself, this speaks volumes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Joe Shearer said:


> That you find it unfortunate is understandable. It explains much of the stridency of your views against India. Unfortunately, to quote your rather well-chosen word, R&W seemingly puts only rational and influential people on their payroll.
> 
> You may have to wait a bit longer.



Everyone has their price they say, but I only work for my own crazy theories and no one else. So its not a good fit.


----------



## MST

arp2041 said:


> Oh c'mon, you are loosing an opportunity here, Really
> 
> There is a a difference of complete $600 in Per capita income of India & BD.
> 
> It's better to be on the payroll of an Indian than running a company in BD.



As Joe said we are not hiring him. First he needs to become someone important

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

MST said:


> As Joe said we are not hiring him. First he needs to become someone important



In BD??? 

Not even the PM is important there, so what can he become???

There are more Mamata Didi threads here than Hasina threads (am i right, is she the PM???) 

BTW, he himself has written that it is UNFORTUNATE 

P.S. I din't wanted to do this, but bashing my country & my religion was totally uncalled for, I am ready to get BANNED for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

karan21 said:


> This entire thread is uncalled for. These people open a thread to ask what the Bengalis feel about the BDeshis. After a few posts jump to conclusion that Bengal should be a part of BD. .
> 
> Does it even matter what the bengalis think about the BD or does it even matter what Tripura or Manipur think??? Bdeshis consider those states as something separate from India.
> 
> The only thing that matter what India as a whole thinks about this tiny overpopulated nation. So BDeshis stop segregating us and ask for specific views. You people are unimportant.
> 
> 
> 
> Giving them the taste of their own medicine.



Is that a justification for what you wrote? I know you are one of the most hot-blooded, not to mention hot-headed Indian posters, but wasn't what you wrote a bit strong even by your standards? Just think about it:



> After all we also need a reason to annex some piece of land and justify mass murder of 180 million Jamatis. In my view you guys don't have any right to exist period. Neither does Nepal, Bhutan, Sri Lanka and even Mauritius and other Indian ocean island states. You guys will be annexed with time. Let this country of 1.4 billion grow and during the mid of the century will start Indian expansion plans. Akhand Bharat will be formed again. Inshallah.



Annex a piece of land? Mass murder of 180 million Jamaatis? For starters, we can all see what a pitiful fraction of the population the Jamaati influences. We can see how the majority is getting annoyed with extremists and with being held to ransom by a lunatic fringe.

Are you sure that it is the most intelligent thing to do to insult that 96% of the population that is *not* Jamaati? Did you think about it before you wrote?

The bits about annexing everything else around us is almost as bad, as thoughtless, provocative and ammunition for the Pakistanis, the Chinese and everybody else in sight to say that Indians do nothing in these columns but go around looking for fights. If you are having a bad day, why not come back later?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mirage2K

aazidane said:


> west Bengal is Indian occupied territory. It will rightfully reunify with Bangladesh when India breaks into different pieces.


and when is that...


----------



## eastwatch

Hobo1 said:


> Bengali Mulsim were the first to start the riots in India ,our Dadas have from a seen yr Bengali Muslim love for them from a very close quarter. Hindus are fleeing bangladesh, the poor Hindu BDeshis marry off daughter at very age and middle class Hindu Bdeshis send their daughters to India to study to save themselves. Indian Bengalis are not blind to these atrocticies.
> 
> Alarming decrease in Hindu population in Bangladesh :: Weekly Blitz



You have written lies and fabrications and your Blitz references are similarly made up lies. I went to Bangladesh and stayed there for 7 weeks. My district town is full of Hindus. More than 30% of the established shops are owned by the Hindus. They are celebrating Puja in every corner, they are disturbing others' sleep by chanting marital Mantras (because of lagan time, so it is OK, but is a punishment for others because of loudspeaker chanting and record playing) in midnights for a few consecutive days, but, you are here talking about Hindus fleeing Bangladesh!!!! You need a mental check up, dude!!!! May be LaBang will cure you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Roybot said:


> Is he wearing a sari?




He happens to be wearing a shawl - like you didn't know.

Bengalis have a special place for Nazrul in their hearts and minds. Allow me to tell you that I found your jibe to be in poor taste. You may dislike the handful of Bangladeshis who are provocative, but that is no reason to insult Bengalis at large.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

arp2041 said:


> In BD???
> 
> Not even the PM is important there, so what can he become???
> 
> There are more Mamata Didi threads here than Hasina threads (am i right, is she the PM???)
> 
> BTW, *he himself has written that it is UNFORTUNATE*
> 
> P.S. I din't wanted to do this, but bashing my country & my religion was totally uncalled for, I am ready to get BANNED for that.



Let me fill in the gap, "unfortunately for you(not me)", that should clear up the misunderstanding


----------



## karan21

Joe Shearer said:


> Is that a justification for what you wrote? I know you are one of the most hot-blooded, not to mention hot-headed Indian posters, but wasn't what you wrote a bit strong even by your standards? Just think about it:
> 
> 
> 
> Annex a piece of land? Mass murder of 180 million Jamaatis? For starters, we can all see what a pitiful fraction of the population the Jamaati influences. We can see how the majority is getting annoyed with extremists and with being held to ransom by a lunatic fringe.
> 
> Are you sure that it is the most intelligent thing to do to insult that 96% of the population that is *not* Jamaati? Did you think about it before you wrote?
> 
> The bits about annexing everything else around us is almost as bad, as thoughtless, provocative and ammunition for the Pakistanis, the Chinese and everybody else in sight to say that Indians do nothing in these columns but go around looking for fights. If you are having a bad day, why not come back later?



Bro you want me to be kind to clowns who want to annex parts of India. We created them and now they want to cut Indian neck. Dude I don't have that big of a heart.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Android said:


> dont blame him after all the abuses these Bangladeshis on this forum have been throwing at our country and our religion its natural many of us are loosing our cool



It isn't natural. There is no reason not to answer with logic and cold analysis. There is nothing to be gained by getting hysterical, like they do.



karan21 said:


> Bro you want me to be kind to clowns who want to annex parts of India. We created them and now they want to cut Indian neck. Dude I don't have that big of a heart.



First, don't call me dude. 

Second, nobody 'created' them; they fought for their freedom, and we helped. If they had not wanted to be free, nothing we did would have mattered. So stop being condescending.

I agree that you don't have a big heart, but I wasn't looking in that direction. It was the size of your brain that is worrying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Joe Shearer said:


> He happens to be wearing a shawl - like you didn't know.
> 
> Bengalis have a special place for Nazrul in their hearts and minds. Allow me to tell you that I found your jibe to be in poor taste. You may dislike the handful of Bangladeshis who are provocative, but that is no reason to insult Bengalis at large.



I genuinely thought that he was wearing a sari. For a second I thought it was Indira Gandhi with a mo.

Sorry if that offended you.


----------



## Joe Shearer

kalu_miah said:


> *Everyone has their price* they say, but I only work for my *own crazy theories* and no one else. So its not a good fit.



I am sure you are right - most of the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan21

Joe Shearer said:


> First, don't call me dude.
> 
> Second, nobody 'created' them; they fought for their freedom, and we helped. If they had not wanted to be free, nothing we did would have mattered. So stop being condescending.
> 
> I agree that you don't have a big heart, but I wasn't looking in that direction. It was the size of your brain that is worrying.



Yup this is a troll thread. Just have fun with the BDeshis. Why are you getting so serious? If you felt offended I am sorry.  BDeshis you have a friend here Joe Shearer.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Roybot said:


> I genuinely thought that he was wearing a sari. For a second I thought it was Indira Gandhi with a mo.
> 
> Sorry if that offended you.



It did, but if it was a mistake, I'm OK with that. We all make mistakes. I make a few more than others do :-(


----------



## nForce

I know that Ilish mach is a favourite dish for the Bengalis,but I just dont like it,although I am a Bengali myself.
Its not exactly that I hate eating fish.Its just that I dont like the taste of that fish,its kind of bitter and with lots of small fishbones.They always tend to get stuck in my throat.


----------



## Joe Shearer

karan21 said:


> Yup this is a troll thread. Just have fun with the BDeshis. Why are you getting so serious? If you felt offended I am sorry.  BDeshis you have a friend here Joe Shearer.



Yes, they do. You forget, I am Bangladeshi by blood, Kannadiga by birth, Bengali by upbringing and Indian by citizenship.

And I am not a friend of all Bangladeshis. Only the sane and rational ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan21

Joe Shearer said:


> Yes, they do. You forget, I am Bangladeshi by blood, Kannadiga by birth, Bengali by upbringing and Indian by citizenship.
> 
> And I am not a friend of all Bangladeshis. *Only the sane and rational ones*.



Now i understand why are you bashing me while all others are defending me. Well if you find any of those rational Bdeshis lemme know.


----------



## Joe Shearer

arp2041 said:


> In BD???
> 
> Not even the PM is important there, so what can he become???
> 
> There are more Mamata Didi threads here than Hasina threads (am i right, is she the PM???)
> 
> BTW, he himself has written that it is UNFORTUNATE
> 
> P.S. I din't wanted to do this, but bashing my country & my religion was totally uncalled for, I am ready to get BANNED for that.



Just a thought - why not get _him_ banned instead?



karan21 said:


> Now i understand why are you bashing me while all others are defending me. Well if you find any of those rational Bdeshis lemme know.




I am sad to read your post. Did I bash you?


----------



## Roybot

nForce said:


> I know that Ilish mach is a favourite dish for the Bengalis,but I just dont like it,although I am a Bengali myself.
> Its not exactly that I hate eating fish.Its just that I dont like the taste of that fish,its kind of bitter and with lots of small fishbones.They always tend to get stuck in my throat.



Ilish has too many tiny bones. Its a pain in the rear. I prefer Rui

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

MST said:


> Oh my God what a troll thread. Amazing.
> These Bangladeshis are expert day dreamers. Kabhi Assam, kabhi Tripura, kabhi pura north east, kabhi Bihar, kabhi Jharkhand and now West Bengal. Looks like you people pass your whole time day dreaming about these places. Seriously keyboard day dreamers get out of this troll thread and go to Shabagh square and do something useful for a change.
> So Whats the plan? you guys offering him Bangladeshi PM's Post?



Assam Tripura, NE, Bihar, Jharkand, WB, everything will come under us 



Hobo1 said:


> Gujart Riots happened because Muslims burned down train. Muslim are first to start riots in India. Never seen BD hindus going on such bus and train burning rampage.
> 
> Hindus in BD are targeted for being pro Hasina. BD hindu are targeted for demoltion of Babri Masjid. Were BD hindu repsonible for demolision of babri Masjid.!!!! Have in BD you were caught a Hindu terrorist involved in anti BD activties.
> 
> Even i know many Muslim who have never been mistreated , this doesn't mean Muslims in India are in excellent condition. Babri masjid was demolished beacuse it stood on place which is most scared to Hindus and temple standing there was demolished by Muslim king Babur.
> *In India just one mosque was demolished compared to 200 temples in BD.*


Sometimes Hindus start it and sometimes Muslim but the fact still remains that a few mobs do not represent the religion. For example look at Al zakir/M_saint/luffy who blame BD Hindus to be loyal to India, you can't judge Islam on their stupidity. Heck we fought a war because mostly Hindus were being abused.
Whatever happened, it was a trigger of religious hatred although it is very shameful, and i do admit that Islam being a peaceful religion, Muslims failed to keep it that way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

animelive said:


> Assam Tripura, NE, Bihar, Jharkand, WB, everything will come under us
> 
> 
> Sometimes Hindus start it and sometimes Muslim but the fact still remains that a few mobs do not represent the religion. For example look at Al zakir/M_saint/luffy who blame, you can't judge Islam on their stupidity. Heck we fought a war because mostly Hindus were being abused.
> Whatever happened, it was a trigger of religious hatred although it is very shameful, and i do admit that Islam being a peaceful religion, Muslims failed to keep it that way.



Stop teasing our kids.

They will read your first line and not the wholly sensible others.



Roybot said:


> Ilish has too many tiny bones. Its a pain in the rear. I prefer Rui



I hate fish!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## livingdead

Roybot said:


> Ilish has too many tiny bones. Its a pain in the rear. I prefer Rui



fried rohu... omg.. my keyboard needs a protector ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mike_Brando

kobiraaz said:


> Anything that has bengal in it should belong to Bangladesh. Unfortunately due to our incompetency we lost our western part! Hopefully our brothers ( roy, labong, skull and other Bangbros) will rebel against indian govt. to join their true motherland! No pun intended!


do you really think that we Bengalis will rebel against our Motherland India to join Bangladesh!then i must say that you are a naive person for there isn't a single Bengali person in India who wants to get separated from our Motherland and i can guarrantee you this!


----------



## livingdead

Mike_Brando said:


> do you really think that we Bengalis will rebel against our Motherland India to join Bangladesh!then i must say that you are a naive person for there isn't a single Bengali person in India who wants to get separated from our Motherland and i can guarrantee you this!


man, he was just kidding.. 
sylhetis want to be with India


----------



## Mike_Brando

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> Go Ahead... we will help you....


Bhai first help your countrymen to win the war against the TTP then come and help Bangladesh recover her lost part!


----------



## animelive

Joe Shearer said:


> Stop teasing our kids.
> 
> They will read your first line and not the wholly sensible others.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate fish!



Ok enough trolling 
I love fishes, Rupchada macher chorchori

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

Joe Shearer said:


> Just a thought - why not get _him_ banned instead?



Sir, I respect you a lot, but do you really think that even after 24 pages there will be something called as MODERATION?? I never come to BD section, neither did i came to this thread until it became too much.

They are openly bashing our country, saying insane things like how to conquer WB, Tripura, Manipur etc. They can't even handle there country & dreaming about making a larger BD 

I am not a Troller, but also can't stand S*** against my country.


----------



## Skull and Bones

@arp2041 

Do i have your permission to post in this thread?


----------



## arp2041

Skull and Bones said:


> @arp2041
> 
> Do i have your permission to post in this thread?



C'mon Bro......Be My Guest


----------



## Mike_Brando

kobiraaz said:


> But Dumbass your ancestors fought against delhi before 1757! What about that?? Forget this artificial state... Come back to Bengalis. The country of Tagore, Jibananda das and Nazrul... Please please please.


mate i can vouch for hundreds of thousands of Bengalis living in India that neither do we want to join Bangladesh nor do we have any plan to rebel against our Motherland Bharatvarsh.Period!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

arp2041 said:


> C'mon Bro......Be My Guest



Well then, give me targets and bounty on them. 



animelive said:


> Assam Tripura, NE, Bihar, Jharkand, WB, everything will come under us



Well well, so the citizen of the puppet state speaks.  

Put your hands across your chest and ask yourself, do you have Dhaka under your control?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

Skull and Bones said:


> Well well, so the citizen of the puppet state speaks.
> 
> Put your hands across your chest and ask yourself, do you have Dhaka under your control?



Don't make me troll anymore, i already told to Joe bhai that no more trolling 

Anyway to all the Indians and Indian Bengali, this is a troll thread, do not be offended. People are mostly kidding. Ragh korte hoy na

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Joe Shearer said:


> I hate fish!



Blasphemous, coming from a Bengali!


----------



## arp2041

@Skull and Bones.......

First Target Border Provinces of Khulna, Rangpur & Sylhet first......

If you are successful in making them a part of India, u'll get Rs. 10 on each Province (am i giving more value for each province???) 



animelive said:


> Don't make me troll anymore, i already told to Joe bhai that no more trolling



Beta, jung toh abhi shuru hui hai


----------



## Joe Shearer

arp2041 said:


> Sir, I respect you a lot, but do you really think that even after 24 pages there will be something called as MODERATION?? I never come to BD section, neither did i came to this thread until it became too much.
> 
> They are openly bashing our country, saying insane things like how to conquer WB, Tripura, Manipur etc. They can't even handle there country & dreaming about making a larger BD
> 
> I am not a Troller, but also can't stand S*** against my country.



Aren't you over-reacting? As you said, they are saying insane things. As Bengalis would say, Chhagole ki na khaye, pagole ki na boley. When they spout stuff like this, it is sheer frustration. The bulk of serious Bangladeshis want to get on building thir fast-growing country, which is growing 50% faster than their neighbours. Only a tiny little fraction enter forums like this one to vent their frustration. Only less than 5% of Bangladeshis think the way these few do. And even among the posts on PDF, can't you make out who are the rabid ones and who are sane guys?

Talking of sanity, I've been driven insane by the hatred that some of them spill out. But I know they are insane, and stay away from them in turn. 

This is just Internet war, not to be taken seriously. Instead, I personally prefer to correct facts wrongly put, and to identify common grounds, rather than railing over things that don't matter. Nothing they say or we say is going to overturn the reality on the ground. And the reality on the ground is quite reassuring.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skull and Bones

arp2041 said:


> @Skull and Bones.......
> 
> First Target Border Provinces of Khulna, Rangpur & Sylhet first......
> 
> If you are successful in making them a part of India, u'll get Rs. 10 on each Province (am i giving more value for each province???)



Only Rs 10 per province?


----------



## mirage2K

BDforever said:


> we will do to your Assam do not worry



with what your third rated armed force


----------



## Joe Shearer

Roybot said:


> Blasphemous, coming from a Bengali!



Mea culpa, mea maxima culpa.


----------



## BDforever

mirage2K said:


> with what your third rated armed force



no need , just influence civil war , civil war is more worse than country to country war


----------



## arp2041

Skull and Bones said:


> Only Rs 10 per province?



That TOO NEGOTIABLE


----------



## Joe Shearer

arp2041 said:


> That TOO NEGOTIABLE




Kanjoos makkhichoos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mirage2K

*I like these bengali beautis *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

arp2041 said:


> That TOO NEGOTIABLE



Tu khud hi karle bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Mike_Brando said:


> do you really think that we Bengalis will rebel against our Motherland India to join Bangladesh!then i must say that you are a naive person for there isn't a single Bengali person in India who wants to get separated from our Motherland and i can guarrantee you this!



You took it seriously that means there is slight chance.. Yahooo!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mike_Brando

PRINCE_THE_SHOWSTOPPER said:


> actually i think in bangladesh,the "bangal" culture is properly preserved.Here now the "bangal-ghoti" marriage has become a "muri-murki" affair and now-a-days the intercommunity marriage ( the most popular and common ones being the "marwari-boy bengali girl" and "bengali boy-punjabi girl" ) is on an exponential rise....


bhai bangal ghoti kore ki hobe!amar mayer poribar bangal r amar babar poribar ghoti,so what!at the end of the day we are all proud Bengali Indians who have the same language,culture and follow the same religion.ar ekta kotha bangal-ghoti sei East Bengal-Mohun Bagan match er din i beshi hoy baki somoy its really irrelevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

kobiraaz said:


> You took it seriously that means there is slight chance.. Yahooo!



Isn't it painful sitting on horns?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

kobiraaz said:


> You took it seriously that means there is slight chance.. Yahooo!



You know brother, that's what i call 'Pole vault' fail.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Joe Shearer

Mike_Brando said:


> bhai bangal ghoti kore ki hobe!amar mayer poribar bangal r amar babar poribar ghoti,so what!at the end of the day we are all proud Bengali Indians who have the same language,culture and follow the same religion.ar ekta kotha bangal-ghoti sei East Bengal-Mohun Bagan match er din i beshi hoy baki somoy its really irrelevant.




Toder jonyei jaat-ta gollaye gelo.


----------



## Srinivas

Little offtopic but can't resist 

How about this gorgeous???

Rituparna sen Gupta

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mike_Brando

Roybot said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Ever heard of Maurya Empire? With its capital in Patliputra?
> 
> 
> 
> People in Kolkata are multi lingual. I was there a month ago, struggled a lot cause I speak very little Bangla.
> 
> If you talk to them in Bangla, they ll reply in Bangla. If you talk to them in Hindi, they ll reply in Hindi. Heck even the non Bengalis in Kolkata can speak pretty good Bangla.


right you are sire,we Bengalis do speak in Hindi when the situation demand us to speak in that language and its also a reality that the vast majority of the non-Bengalis living in Kolkata can speak decent Bengali(as a matter of fact i have got a Punjabi Sikh friend here in Kolkata who can speak Bengali better than me and he has been living here for only 5 years)



Roybot said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Ever heard of Maurya Empire? With its capital in Patliputra?
> 
> 
> 
> People in Kolkata are multi lingual. I was there a month ago, struggled a lot cause I speak very little Bangla.
> 
> If you talk to them in Bangla, they ll reply in Bangla. If you talk to them in Hindi, they ll reply in Hindi. Heck even the non Bengalis in Kolkata can speak pretty good Bangla.


right you are sire,we Bengalis do speak in Hindi when the situation demand us to speak in that language and its also a reality that the vast majority of the non-Bengalis living in Kolkata can speak decent Bengali(as a matter of fact i have got a Punjabi Sikh friend here in Kolkata who can speak Bengali better than me and he has been living here for only 5 years)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

Look Kerala and Bengal has lot of similarities, both have strong communist presence, both football power houses (do not count the I league), a bunch of good literatures etc etc.. So are we too welcomed to join Greater Bangladesh?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

Who is a Ghoti? What does it mean, and how are they different from Bangals?


----------



## eastwatch

seiko said:


> Look Kerala and Bengal has lot of similarities, both have strong communist presence, both football power houses (do not count the I league), a bunch of good literatures etc etc.. So are we too welcomed to join Greater Bangladesh?



Yes (or, no?), we will have another part of Bangladesh that we will call Soth Bangladesh. It is a great idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

eastwatch said:


> Yes 8or, no?), we will have another part of bangladesh we will call Soth Bangladesh. It is a great idea.



we should ask khan sir, kerala people are dravidian, definitely welcome in greater bangladesh.


----------



## eastwatch

Roybot said:


> Who is a Ghoti? What does it mean, and how are they different from Bangals?



Ghotis (Hindus and Muslims) are miser and self-centered, and Bangals (Muslims and Hindus) are quite the other pole of the Globe. Marriage between a Bangal and a Ghoti is a recipe for incompatibity and quarrel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

@arp2041 Dude, why you dragging me to Troll. I am trying to control myself. 

BTW what's the current theme of discussion except the thread title ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

eastwatch said:


> Ghotis (Hindus and Muslims) are miser and self-centered, and Bangals (Muslims and Hindus) are quite the other pole of the Globe. Marriage between a Bangal and a Ghoti is a recipe for incompatibity and quarrel.



I was hoping for a saner answer. Thank you for your input anyways

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

eastwatch said:


> Yes 8or, no?), we will have another part of bangladesh we will call Soth Bangladesh. It is a great idea.



Capital will be in our place and your place will be called North Kerala.. We will take Prime Minister post, Defence Minister, Finance.. You guys can have Home, External and Sports. We will have a rotation policy in Presidency..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Opposite attracts.


----------



## nForce

eastwatch said:


> Yes 8or, no?), we will have another part of bangladesh we will call Soth Bangladesh. It is a great idea.




When is this grand idea getting implemented ? In our life time ?


----------



## scorpionx

seiko said:


> Capital will be in our place and your place will be called North Kerala.. We will take Prime Minister post, Defence Minister, Finance.. You guys can have Home, External and Sports. We will have a rotation policy in Presidency..



And we will make Idli our national food

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

KRAIT said:


> @arp2041 Dude, why you dragging me to Troll. I am trying to control myself.
> 
> BTW what's the current theme of discussion except the thread title ?



They wanted to know which of the Indian states are going to Join Greater Bangladesh..

They have already claimed most of the North Eastern States and Bihar..

Kerala will join them as soon as they agree with our demands

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## livingdead

scorpionx said:


> And we will make Idli our national food



every rapist will be tortured with mallu ****...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Iggy

scorpionx said:


> And we will make Idli our national food



That was old.. Now its porotta and beef 
@KRAIT btw when you visit Kerala, try beef omlette also


----------



## eastwatch

hinduguy said:


> we should ask khan sir, kerala people are dravidian, definitely welcome in greater bangladesh.



Bangladeshi people are mixed blooded and Kerala people are mostly Dravidians. But, at the end of the day we are basically all Hidustani and Desi, isn't it? More over, south Indians are good in mathematics. So, it is great!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iggy

hinduguy said:


> every rapist will be tortured with mallu ****...



Do you know that it was Shakeela and Reshma who helped Malayalam film industry when they were going throughworst time period?? 



eastwatch said:


> Bangladeshi people are mixed blooded and Kerala people are mostly Dravidians. But, at the end of the day we are basically all Hidustani and Desi, isn't it? More over, *south Indians are good in mathematics*. So, it is great!!



Then I am a disgrace to South Indians


----------



## livingdead

seiko said:


> Do you know that it was Shakeela and Reshma who helped Malayalam film industry when they were going throughworst time period??
> 
> 
> 
> Then I am a disgrace to South Indians


reshma was okey... shakila... nooooo


----------



## scorpionx

seiko said:


> That was old.. Now its porotta and beef



I want my Jamati Bros to accept mamta as prime minister and Idli as national food.No compromise


----------



## livingdead

scorpionx said:


> I want my Jamati Bros to accept mamta as prime minister and Idli as national food.No compromise



both b'deshi and mallus should invade middle east and make it part of greater bangladesh.. actually they already invaded..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

hinduguy said:


> both b'deshi and mallus should invade middle east and make it part of greater bangladesh.. actually they already invaded..



Actually Bangladesh can attack ME and we will take Indonesia and Australia.. Since Bangladesh is with us, the world will not raise a finger against us 



hinduguy said:


> reshma was okey... shakila... nooooo



So you do know who Shakeela and Reshma are 



scorpionx said:


> I want my Jamati Bros to accept mamta as prime minister and Idli as national food.No compromise



No Bengali as PM, Achu Mama is the best for PM


----------



## livingdead

seiko said:


> Actually Bangladesh can attack ME and we will take Indonesia and Australia.. Since Bangladesh is with us, the world will not raise a finger against us
> 
> 
> 
> So you do know who Shakeela and Reshma are



but japan will need a joint coordinated attack...  ... one lead by shakeela and other by reshma..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

hinduguy said:


> but japan will need a joint coordinated attack...  ... one lead by shakeela and other by reshma..



We do not need a nuclear waste country...


----------



## scorpionx

hinduguy said:


> but japan will need a joint coordinated attack...  ... one lead by shakeela and other by reshma..



Japan? They will put a strong resistance


----------



## eastwatch

seiko said:


> Capital will be in our place and your place will be called North Kerala.. We will take Prime Minister post, Defence Minister, Finance.. You guys can have Home, External and Sports. We will have a rotation policy in Presidency..



Mr. Seiko, you have to read the history of Bengal and compare it to the history of Kerala. So, historical evidences will decicde what the name will be and where the Capital will be. However, since two parts are separated, we should settle for Capital for every alternate 10 years in the North and South Bangladesh. I hope, you guys are better quality people than the miser ghotis of west Bengal. They are very infamous here in BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scorpionx

eastwatch said:


> I hope,you guys are better quality people than the miser ghotis of west Bengal. They are very infamous here in BD.



Tahole aar amader loiya tanitani koren ken? Apnara dui jone ek hoe jan.amader chaira than

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

eastwatch said:


> Mr. Seiko, you have to read the history of Bengal and compare it to the history of Kerala. So, historical evidences will decicde what the name will be and where the Capital will be. However, since two parts are separated, we should settle for Capital for every alternate 10 years in the North and South Bangladesh. I hope, you guys are better quality people than the miser ghotis of west Bengal. They are very infamous here in BD.



if you think wb people are miser.. dont know what you will think of irish/brits...


----------



## Hammer-fist

I feel absolutely disgusted.

28 pages here of "discussion" and.....







Not a single mention of Manna Dey and Coffee house Bangla.

Reactions: Like Like:
 10


----------



## Iggy

eastwatch said:


> Mr. Seiko, you have to read the history of Bengal and compare it to the history of Kerala. So, historical evidences will decicde what the name will be and where the Capital will be. However, since two parts are separated, we should settle for Capital for every alternate 10 years in the North and South Bangladesh. I hope, you guys are better quality people than the miser ghotis of west Bengal. They are very infamous here in BD.



We have better living conditions and more educated than you guys.. So no compromise on Capital.. It will be in our place..And South Bangladesh and North Bangladesh.. Only North Kerala and South Kerala.. You can proudly call yourselves Keralaites.. Do not worry, we wont do another genocide on you like your former partners  and we are not worried about the people from West Bengal, rather some radicals from your side.. We will shoot them on site...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

@Hammer-fist:

How do you people respond to novelists like Suneel,Shirshendu,Shankar etc? Are they popular among average bangladeshi people?


----------



## Hammer-fist

scorpionx said:


> @<u><a href="http://www.defence.pk/forums/member.php?u=142952" target="_blank">Hammer-fist</a></u>:
> 
> How do you people respond to novelists like Suneel,Shirshendu,Shankar etc? Are they popular among average bangladeshi people?



I think Bangladeshi writers are more popular in BD e.g. Kabir, Humayan Ahmed, Jahanara Imam etc.

You may have to ask @eastwatch for more info on this or someone else.

My mother tongue is actually Sylheti.

Manna dey rocks though!

Anyway below is a Bangladeshi girl (from the US) singing Rabindrath Tagore's "Praan".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPErEox2hws

 this was our anthem with the last bangladeshi girl i went out with

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scorpionx

^^^I never miss this epic movie to watch whenever I get a chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

neehar said:


> ur trying the same for decades now..poor u


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

Mike_Brando said:


> Bhai first help your countrymen to win the war against the TTP then come and help Bangladesh recover her lost part!



we are almost done with your funded TTP..... Now its your time to pay.....


----------



## Moander

Hammer-fist said:


> I feel absolutely disgusted.
> 
> 28 pages here of "discussion" and.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single mention of Manna Dey and Coffee house Bangla.



Welcome to the troll festival . We are persuading Indian Bengali's to join Bangladesh . Feel free to give it a try.


----------



## scorpionx

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> we are almost done with *your funded TTP*..... Now its your time to pay.....



This one should be moved to stupid and funny section


----------



## Azazel

Moander said:


> Welcome to the troll festival . We are persuading Indian Bengali's to join Bangladesh . Feel free to give it a try.



And we are trying to persuade you to come back to your true motherland BharatFeel free to give it a try.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

Azazel said:


> And we are trying to persuade you to come back to your true motherland BharatFeel free to give it a try.



na.. kerala and bd are one.. and part of greater bd.... tamils beware...


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

scorpionx said:


> This one should be moved to stupid and funny section



Truth hurts.....


----------



## Hammer-fist

Moander said:


> Welcome to the troll festival . We are persuading Indian Bengali's to join Bangladesh . Feel free to give it a try.



We are missing Shaikh Shakib, he would knock sense in to all of us and explain that we should forget about a united Bengal, but a Dravidian federation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

LaBong said:


> What an idiotic post. *Indian bengalis, at least the bhadrolok kinds have rather good world view and very informed.* Its another matter that they tend to do nothing about it expect for conjuring up little twisters in teacups.



You don't say....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aakash_2410

kobiraaz said:


> I will give up Islamism and become champion of Secularism for my Ghoti Brothers...



Are you sure?

Because this is your post from couple of months ago.



> We followe only One almighty, not just anyone we find from the zoo.



You were going to get banned by Irfan_Baloch


----------



## LaBong

Roybot said:


> I was hoping for a saner answer. Thank you for your input anyways



Ghotis are mainly people of Calcutta who trace their root to Bardhaman, Birbhum, Midnapur etc and Bangal are those who trace their root to East Bengal, both having their unique culture. Mohun Bagan and East Bengal rivalry is fuelled by Ghoti Bangal divide. Nowadays because of inter marriage cultural distinction is mostly lost, however bitter rivalry in football still thrives strong. 

Yours truly is going to be married to a Ghoti brahmin of Bardhaman. ;-)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Al-zakir

Wallahi, nonsense thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nForce

Al-zakir said:


> Wallahi, nonsense thread.



you should not be posting here then,dont you think.Please go and talk to people whose intellect level matches with yours and leave us mortals alone.Thank you...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## romell99

Skull and Bones said:


> Sure, the day Bangladesh will cross Japan in GDP, Sweden in HDI then West Bengal shall have my permission to secede.


----------



## kobiraaz

aakash_2410 said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> Because this is your post from couple of months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> You were going to get banned by Irfan_Baloch



where did you get that?? Thats an antique post... Someone insulted Islam and it was my reply.. I edited the post within 5 minutes and asked for apology from everyone.... Just bit curious you remembered the post exactly?? Whah!!


----------



## Zabaniyah

nForce said:


> you should not be posting here then,dont you think.Please go and talk to people whose intellect level matches with yours and leave us mortals alone.Thank you...



Well, he wasn't wrong


----------



## Mike_Brando

eastwatch said:


> Ghotis (Hindus and Muslims) are miser and self-centered, and Bangals (Muslims and Hindus) are quite the other pole of the Globe. Marriage between a Bangal and a Ghoti is a recipe for incompatibity and quarrel.


and who told you that Ghotis are misers by nature!IMO Ghotis are one of the most big hearted people in the entire planet who have embraced people of all ethnicity with an open arm from the time immemorial!


----------



## romell99

Mike_Brando said:


> and who told you that Ghotis are misers by nature!IMO Ghotis are one of the most big hearted people in the entire planet who have embraced people of all ethnicity with an open arm from the time immemorial!




dada kheye esechen na bari jeye khaben............................!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Moander

romell99 said:


>





29 pages of pure literature im so happy.



romell99 said:


> dada kheye esechen na bari jeye khaben............................!



We Bengali's will be famous through out the history for spawning women fiercer than Royal Bengal Tigers .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Captain Spark

I would not like West Bengal to secede from India.....but I definitely want swaraj/self rule..........all subjects in union list of India should be transferred to state list except defense, external affairs and rivers.......it should be completely federal, not quasi -federal sh!t we have now....... I'm for complete self rule of not only West Bengal but every other state.......Governance is better delivered when divided into small regions......and defense is better served when the armed forces r united.....


Today, much of mineral deposits whether be it coal or iron or aluminium are concentrated around the eastern part of India, around chhota nagpur plateau......The eastern region also holds most fertile land in whole of india for its Gangetic plains......yet, the eastern part(Bihar, Bengal, Jharkhand & Orissa) is one of the poorest states in whole of India........and still we see major projects of central govt. like DRDO, ISRO, Medical colleges, Research institutes go to goes to South India(Andhra, Karnataka), west - Mumbai, Pune etc and North - Gurgaon, Noida, Delhi etc. Today the W.B govt. gets back only 34% of what it earns from W.B.....the remaining 66% is spent else where through projects of planning commission(except defense and few other).....and there has been hardly any central govt. project in W.B, Bihar, Orissa & Jharkhand.....


Subsequent regimes in W.B (communists, and now TMC) speak of how our state has been deprived of what is rightfully ours.....so is the case with Bihar & Orissa. Bcoz there is such feeling among the public. Those who do not agree with this and can do some research of how many central govt. funded research institutes, medical colleges, are there in which part of the country.....

Also, I do not like the attitudes North Indians have towards Bengalis & Assamese......I have travelled many parts of India for my job and have often been subject to jeering for being a bong and for my pronunciation.........I have also seen South Indians facing same behaiviour and attitudes by North & West Indians........and the same case with north-eastern people who r called chinks( chinese) for their ethnicity.

These r some problems we Bengalis face in "united" India.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## scholseys

Captain Spark said:


> I would not like West Bengal to secede from India.....but I definitely want swaraj/self rule..........all subjects in union list of India should be transferred to state list except defense, external affairs and rivers.......it should be completely federal, not quasi -federal sh!t we have now....... I'm for complete self rule of not only West Bengal but every other state.......Governance is better delivered when divided into small regions......and defense is better served when the armed forces r united.....
> 
> 
> Today, much of mineral deposits whether be it coal or iron or aluminium are concentrated around the eastern part of India, around chhota nagpur plateau......The eastern region also holds most fertile land in whole of india for its Gangetic plains......yet, the eastern part(Bihar, Bengal, Jharkhand & Orissa) is one of the poorest states in whole of India........and still we see major projects of central govt. like DRDO, ISRO, Medical colleges, Research institutes go to goes to South India(Andhra, Karnataka), west - Mumbai, Pune etc and North - Gurgaon, Noida, Delhi etc. Today the W.B govt. gets back only 34% of what it earns from W.B.....the remaining 66% is spent else where through projects of planning commission(except defense and few other).....and there has been hardly any central govt. project in W.B, Bihar, Orissa & Jharkhand.....
> 
> 
> Subsequent regimes in W.B (communists, and now TMC) speak of how our state has been deprived of what is rightfully ours.....so is the case with Bihar & Orissa. Bcoz there is such feeling among the public. Those who do not agree with this and can do some research of how many central govt. funded research institutes, medical colleges, are there in which part of the country.....
> 
> Also, I do not like the attitudes North Indians have towards Bengalis & Assamese......I have travelled many parts of India for my job and have often been subject to jeering for being a bong and for my pronunciation.........I have also seen South Indians facing same behaiviour and attitudes by North & West Indians........and the same case with north-eastern people who r called chinks( chinese) for their ethnicity.
> 
> These r some problems we Bengalis face in "united" India.



It is time the states fight for what is rightfully theirs.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kalu_miah

Captain Spark said:


> I would not like West Bengal to secede from India.....but I definitely want swaraj/self rule..........all subjects in union list of India should be transferred to state list except defense, external affairs and rivers.......it should be completely federal, not quasi -federal sh!t we have now....... I'm for complete self rule of not only West Bengal but every other state.......Governance is better delivered when divided into small regions......and defense is better served when the armed forces r united.....
> 
> 
> Today, much of mineral deposits whether be it coal or iron or aluminium are concentrated around the eastern part of India, around chhota nagpur plateau......The eastern region also holds most fertile land in whole of india for its Gangetic plains......yet, the eastern part(Bihar, Bengal, Jharkhand & Orissa) is one of the poorest states in whole of India........and still we see major projects of central govt. like DRDO, ISRO, Medical colleges, Research institutes go to goes to South India(Andhra, Karnataka), west - Mumbai, Pune etc and North - Gurgaon, Noida, Delhi etc. Today the W.B govt. gets back only 34% of what it earns from W.B.....the remaining 66% is spent else where through projects of planning commission(except defense and few other).....and there has been hardly any central govt. project in W.B, Bihar, Orissa & Jharkhand.....
> 
> 
> Subsequent regimes in W.B (communists, and now TMC) speak of how our state has been deprived of what is rightfully ours.....so is the case with Bihar & Orissa. Bcoz there is such feeling among the public. Those who do not agree with this and can do some research of how many central govt. funded research institutes, medical colleges, are there in which part of the country.....
> 
> Also, I do not like the attitudes North Indians have towards Bengalis & Assamese......I have travelled many parts of India for my job and have often been subject to jeering for being a bong and for my pronunciation.........I have also seen South Indians facing same behaiviour and attitudes by North & West Indians........and the same case with north-eastern people who r called chinks( chinese) for their ethnicity.
> 
> These r some problems we Bengalis face in "united" India.



I like your courage of calling a spade a spade. If mainland Indians do not treat you right, WB, Assam led 8 sisters and Bangladesh, all of us should join ASEAN as 3 independent states. We are all South East Asians. Self determination and the right to secede is a democratic right, like what is going on in Scotland today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azazel

Captain Spark said:


> I would not like West Bengal to secede from India.....but I definitely want swaraj/self rule..........all subjects in union list of India should be transferred to state list except defense, external affairs and rivers.......it should be completely federal, not quasi -federal sh!t we have now....... I'm for complete self rule of not only West Bengal but every other state.......Governance is better delivered when divided into small regions......and defense is better served when the armed forces r united.....
> 
> 
> Today, much of mineral deposits whether be it coal or iron or aluminium are concentrated around the eastern part of India, around chhota nagpur plateau......The eastern region also holds most fertile land in whole of india for its Gangetic plains......yet, the eastern part(Bihar, Bengal, Jharkhand & Orissa) is one of the poorest states in whole of India........and still we see major projects of central govt. like DRDO, ISRO, Medical colleges, Research institutes go to goes to South India(Andhra, Karnataka), west - Mumbai, Pune etc and North - Gurgaon, Noida, Delhi etc. Today the W.B govt. gets back only 34% of what it earns from W.B.....the remaining 66% is spent else where through projects of planning commission(except defense and few other).....and there has been hardly any central govt. project in W.B, Bihar, Orissa & Jharkhand.....
> 
> 
> Subsequent regimes in W.B (communists, and now TMC) speak of how our state has been deprived of what is rightfully ours.....so is the case with Bihar & Orissa. Bcoz there is such feeling among the public. Those who do not agree with this and can do some research of how many central govt. funded research institutes, medical colleges, are there in which part of the country.....
> 
> Also, I do not like the attitudes North Indians have towards Bengalis & Assamese......I have travelled many parts of India for my job and have often been subject to jeering for being a bong and for my pronunciation.........I have also seen South Indians facing same behaiviour and attitudes by North & West Indians........and the same case with north-eastern people who r called chinks( chinese) for their ethnicity.
> 
> These r some problems we Bengalis face in "united" India.



I agree Your take on federalism,center needs to devolve much of its powers to the states and State Govts needs to devolve its powers to CorporationsmMuncipalities and Punchayats,its the only way improve governance in the country.Its definitely a work in progress.Eastern part being poorest,they have always been that way ever since the independence.Its an uphill battle.
Rest of your post have concerns similar to other states.I can confidentially say central govt. funded research institutes, medical colleges are evenly distributed through out the country,Its the private ones that are lacking in these states.

PS:Ignore the BD trolls


----------



## Captain Spark

Moander said:


> I was born and bred in Dhaka. I have never been to India. I know that a huge number of Bengali people live in India. I am curious about How Indian Bengali's perceive Bangladesh & Bangladeshi?
> 
> 
> I would like to ask Indian Bengali members to answer the question.




And about Bangladeshi bengalis.....people with low incomes, who have their shops at different road crossings have problems with them bcoz it is a matter of ruti ruji..........I stay in Garfa, a place between Jadavpur and Santoshpur, in Kolkata, and today our cable operator guy came after long time for monthly rent and my father asked where he had been and replied - "deshe gechilam, khulna, baba ma okhanei thake"..........my father said how lucky he was and repented to him about our ill fate......our ancestral home was near Dhaka, a place called Bojro Jogini gram.......but, my grandfather came to W.B in 1939, long b4 partition...as my Grandpa was posted in kolkata, so we shifted.......my great grandfather and my father's uncles shifted during partition.....muslims there had great respect for my great grandfather as he was a doctor and requested him to stay and said they would protect us if something happened......but my grt grandpa dint take the risk and told them that most of our relatives have shifted, he had to shift.....Settling here in India for them was not much of prblm unlike other refugees as my grandfather was already working here in kolkata, and he helped them settle down...at that time we lived at Garcha road....

I have always wondered how our ancestral village is and have heard many beautiful stories about it from my grandfather......One day I hope to visit that place, hopefully. 

 got a bit carried away on that...

Also the shop where I go for hair cut is run by a Bangladeshi boy who came recently to India......his name is Satya and astonishingly he has been able to make his ration & voter card here......by bribing officials I think..... Also many who sell vegetables in the local market are Bangladeshis coming to India through Bongaon border.... Genuine ghotis here r worried abt this influx as local shopkeepers c loss of business and rise in competition in it....so they oppose it.......ohter than that attitude of middleclass and rich towards Bangladeshis r quite good

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PRINCE_THE_SHOWSTOPPER

Mike_Brando said:


> bhai bangal ghoti kore ki hobe!amar mayer poribar bangal r amar babar poribar ghoti,so what!at the end of the day we are all proud Bengali Indians who have the same language,culture and follow the same religion.ar ekta kotha bangal-ghoti sei East Bengal-Mohun Bagan match er din i beshi hoy baki somoy its really irrelevant.


kichui na,ami just bolte chaichi je amra india te multi-cultural,kintu bangladesh'e ekhono sirf "bangal culture" ta chole r kichui noi... r,BTW,amra ekhon sobai ghoti hoye gachi as amader baba-ma ra kintu sobai born & bred in india. Tai joto'i amader "bangal roots" thakuk,amra kintu ekhon sobai ghoti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

PRINCE_THE_SHOWSTOPPER said:


> kichui na,ami just bolte chaichi je amra india te multi-cultural,kintu bangladesh'e ekhono sirf "bangal culture" ta chole r kichui noi... r,BTW,amra ekhon sobai ghoti hoye gachi as amader baba-ma ra kintu sobai born & bred in india. Tai joto'i amader "bangal roots" thakuk,amra kintu ekhon sobai ghoti



Ghoti and Bangal culture er bhetor partokkho gulo ektu bolte parben?


----------



## Skull and Bones

animelive said:


> Ghoti and Bangal culture er bhetor partokkho gulo ektu bolte parben?



Prochur, ei dhoren apnara lungi poren, aar amra dhuti pori.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## animelive

Skull and Bones said:


> Prochur, ei dhoren apnara lungi poren, aar *amra dhuti pori*.



aren't you born Bangladeshi? so your roots make you Bangal. wear lungis


----------



## Skull and Bones

animelive said:


> aren't you born Bangladeshi? so your roots make you Bangal. wear lungis



I'm Indian by birth, and grew up among Nepalis. So i wear bermudas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sepoi

bojro jogini is in srinagar upozila , munshigonj. my area .its beautiful near the padma brige project. you are most welcome to fathers land 


Captain Spark said:


> And about Bangladeshi bengalis.....people with low incomes, who have their shops at different road crossings have problems with them bcoz it is a matter of ruti ruji..........I stay in Garfa, a place between Jadavpur and Santoshpur, in Kolkata, and today our cable operator guy came after long time for monthly rent and my father asked where he had been and replied - "deshe gechilam, khulna, baba ma okhanei thake"..........my father said how lucky he was and repented to him about our ill fate......our ancestral home was near Dhaka, a place called Bojro Jogini gram.......but, my grandfather came to W.B in 1939, long b4 partition...as my Grandpa was posted in kolkata, so we shifted.......my great grandfather and my father's uncles shifted during partition.....muslims there had great respect for my great grandfather as he was a doctor and requested him to stay and said they would protect us if something happened......but my grt grandpa dint take the risk and told them that most of our relatives have shifted, he had to shift.....Settling here in India for them was not much of prblm unlike other refugees as my grandfather was already working here in kolkata, and he helped them settle down...at that time we lived at Garcha road....
> 
> I have always wondered how our ancestral village is and have heard many beautiful stories about it from my grandfather......One day I hope to visit that place, hopefully.
> 
> got a bit carried away on that...
> 
> Also the shop where I go for hair cut is run by a Bangladeshi boy who came recently to India......his name is Satya and astonishingly he has been able to make his ration & voter card here......by bribing officials I think..... Also many who sell vegetables in the local market are Bangladeshis coming to India through Bongaon border.... Genuine ghotis here r worried abt this influx as local shopkeepers c loss of business and rise in competition in it....so they oppose it.......ohter than that attitude of middleclass and rich towards Bangladeshis r quite good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PRINCE_THE_SHOWSTOPPER

Skull and Bones said:


> Prochur, ei dhoren apnara lungi poren, aar amra dhuti pori.


  



animelive said:


> Ghoti and Bangal culture er bhetor partokkho gulo ektu bolte parben?


bujte'i parchen..ekhane bolata ektu chap'er


----------



## Zabaniyah

Skull and Bones said:


> I'm Indian by birth, and grew up among Nepalis. So i wear bermudas.



I have this BIG Ghurka knife given to my dad by a Nepali Ghurka back in the 80's. It can cut through armor and still cut a tomato!


----------



## sepoi

i thought ghotti and bengal diffrence by you use brass lota ( lota = goti in my area ,faridpur,barishal,munshigonj) and we use RFL plastic bodna 


Skull and Bones said:


> Prochur, ei dhoren apnara lungi poren, aar amra dhuti pori.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

Loki said:


> I have this BIG Ghurka knife given to my dad by a Nepali Ghurka. It can cut through armor and still cut a tomato!



So do we, there was a night guard, who gifted us his Khukri before returning back to Nepal. That was around 200 years old.


----------



## PRINCE_THE_SHOWSTOPPER

my grandfather was the creator of "piljung technical school"..his statue is still there and after every 4-5yrs,the managing trustee of the school sends people to our house to collect his photo to frame it.I heard that piljung is in khulna district...but no idea after that


----------



## Zabaniyah

Skull and Bones said:


> So do we, there was a night guard, who gifted us his Khukri before returning back to Nepal. That was around 200 years old.



Dawmn....


----------



## sepoi

use it cutting the tomatos no prob , just dont use the kukri cutting the bloggers 


Loki said:


> I have this BIG Ghurka knife given to my dad by a Nepali Ghurka back in the 80's. It can cut through armor and still cut a tomato!


----------



## Skull and Bones

sepoi said:


> i thought ghotti and bengal diffrence by you use brass lota ( lota = goti in my area ,faridpur,barishal,munshigonj) and we use RFL plastic bodna



Abar jigay, jobon paar hoiya jaibo, RFL thakbo okkhoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

sepoi said:


> use it cutting the tomatos no prob , *just dont use the kukri cutting the bloggers *



Bloggers wear armor? And why would I do that? Don't politicize the thread Dorothy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skull and Bones

Loki said:


> Dawmn....



Will post the pic later if time permits, it's surface is all rusted now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

that was a silly kidding about kukris. dont take a joke a seriously


Loki said:


> Bloggers wear armor? And why would I do that? Don't politicize the thread Dorothy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Captain Spark

sepoi said:


> bojro jogini is in srinagar upozila , munshigonj. my area .its beautiful near the padma brige project. you are most welcome to fathers land



ekhon gele apnara bolben - "dakhen, poitrik bhita r dokhol nite aise..."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

animelive said:


> Ok enough trolling
> I love fishes, *Rupchada macher chorchori*



eita ki galgoppo...kothai hoy konodin shunini  ?


----------



## Joe Shearer

seiko said:


> Look Kerala and Bengal has lot of similarities, both have strong communist presence, both football power houses (do not count the I league), a bunch of good literatures etc etc.. So are we too welcomed to join Greater Bangladesh?




<groan!>

DON'T get started on the similarities between Bongs and Mallus, please, please, please....



Roybot said:


> I was hoping for a saner answer. Thank you for your input anyways



This answer is not a good one? What's wrong with it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Hammer-fist said:


> I feel absolutely disgusted.
> 
> 28 pages here of "discussion" and.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single mention of Manna Dey and Coffee house Bangla.



Huh! How many of you have actually been to the Coffee House for an adda?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

Captain Spark said:


> I would not like West Bengal to secede from India.....but I definitely want swaraj/self rule..........all subjects in union list of India should be transferred to state list except defense, external affairs and rivers.......it should be completely federal, not quasi -federal sh!t we have now....... I'm for complete self rule of not only West Bengal but every other state.......Governance is better delivered when divided into small regions......and defense is better served when the armed forces r united.....
> 
> 
> Today, much of mineral deposits whether be it coal or iron or aluminium are concentrated around the eastern part of India, around chhota nagpur plateau......The eastern region also holds most fertile land in whole of india for its Gangetic plains......yet, the eastern part(Bihar, Bengal, Jharkhand & Orissa) is one of the poorest states in whole of India........and still we see major projects of central govt. like DRDO, ISRO, Medical colleges, Research institutes go to goes to South India(Andhra, Karnataka), west - Mumbai, Pune etc and North - Gurgaon, Noida, Delhi etc. Today the W.B govt. gets back only 34% of what it earns from W.B.....the remaining 66% is spent else where through projects of planning commission(except defense and few other).....and there has been hardly any central govt. project in W.B, Bihar, Orissa & Jharkhand.....
> 
> 
> Subsequent regimes in W.B (communists, and now TMC) speak of how our state has been deprived of what is rightfully ours.....so is the case with Bihar & Orissa. Bcoz there is such feeling among the public. Those who do not agree with this and can do some research of how many central govt. funded research institutes, medical colleges, are there in which part of the country.....
> 
> Also, I do not like the attitudes North Indians have towards Bengalis & Assamese......I have travelled many parts of India for my job and have often been subject to jeering for being a bong and for my pronunciation.........I have also seen South Indians facing same behaiviour and attitudes by North & West Indians........and the same case with north-eastern people who r called chinks( chinese) for their ethnicity.
> 
> These r some problems we Bengalis face in "united" India.



You are wrong and you are wrong.

A similar thread on /r/india - http://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/18l87k/would_india_be_better_off_if_it_were_a_bunch_of/


----------



## aakash_2410

kobiraaz said:


> where did you get that?? Thats an antique post... Someone insulted Islam and it was my reply.. I edited the post within 5 minutes and asked for apology from everyone.... Just bit curious you remembered the post exactly?? Whah!!



Yeah buddy. I'm quite good at remembering stuff. I know everyone who has ever argued with me.

I hold grudge against them and sometimes I just go through their posts and report ever post that's on border line breaking the any PDF rule. lool not really. But I'm quite good at remembering stuff.

Good if you were provocated and din't just do it to be spiteful


----------



## Joe Shearer

Captain Spark said:


> And about Bangladeshi bengalis.....people with low incomes, who have their shops at different road crossings have problems with them bcoz it is a matter of ruti ruji..........I stay in Garfa, a place between Jadavpur and Santoshpur, in Kolkata, and today our cable operator guy came after long time for monthly rent and my father asked where he had been and replied - "deshe gechilam, khulna, baba ma okhanei thake"..........my father said how lucky he was and repented to him about our ill fate......our ancestral home was near Dhaka, a place called Bojro Jogini gram.......but, my grandfather came to W.B in 1939, long b4 partition...as my Grandpa was posted in kolkata, so we shifted.......my great grandfather and my father's uncles shifted during partition.....muslims there had great respect for my great grandfather as he was a doctor and requested him to stay and said they would protect us if something happened......but my grt grandpa dint take the risk and told them that most of our relatives have shifted, he had to shift.....Settling here in India for them was not much of prblm unlike other refugees as my grandfather was already working here in kolkata, and he helped them settle down...at that time we lived at Garcha road....
> 
> I have always wondered how our ancestral village is and have heard many beautiful stories about it from my grandfather......One day I hope to visit that place, hopefully.
> 
> got a bit carried away on that...
> 
> Also the shop where I go for hair cut is run by a Bangladeshi boy who came recently to India......his name is Satya and astonishingly he has been able to make his ration & voter card here......by bribing officials I think..... Also many who sell vegetables in the local market are Bangladeshis coming to India through Bongaon border.... Genuine ghotis here r worried abt this influx as local shopkeepers c loss of business and rise in competition in it....so they oppose it.......ohter than that attitude of middleclass and rich towards Bangladeshis r quite good



Vajrajogini is Atish Dipankar's home town and next door to our ancestral village. I borrowed the name for my nick in PTH.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

Joe Shearer said:


> Huh! How many of you have actually been to the Coffee House for an adda?



I've been to the coffee house.But I was seven then.Still have hazy memories of dosa and chana batura.And ambassador taxis!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

@Chinese-Dragon : Mate can you understand what the heck these Bengalis are talking about ?  

I dunno they just lost me after the Kukri !


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Armstrong said:


> @Chinese-Dragon : Mate can you understand what the heck these Bengalis are talking about ?
> 
> I dunno they just lost me after the Kukri !



Not really. 

Though I guess that the Kukri is a type of knife?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Joe Shearer said:


> Vajrajogini is Atish Dipankar's home town and next door to our ancestral village. I borrowed the name for my nick in PTH.



The GoB has long decided to establish a University in the name of Venerable Atish Dipankar, whose scholasticism influenced the spread of Budhism in many parts of Asia. I am not sure of the venue and the current status. As I understand, theology will not be the main subject of this University.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

eastwatch said:


> The GoB has long decided to establish a University in the name of Venerable Atish Dipankar, whose scholasticism influenced the spread of Budhism in many parts of Asia. I am not sure of the venue and the current status. As I understand, theology will not be the main subject of this University.



Atish Dipankar University of Science and Technology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Joe Shearer

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Not really.
> 
> Though I guess that the Kukri is a type of knife?



Uh, yes, like the Mustang was a kind of fighter, and the Bentley a kind of car. 

It's a utility knife used by Gorkhas, for peaceful and martial uses alike. If you look at it, it clearly started life as a sacrificial weapon, and as a machete for use in the thick Nepal terai. The fierce valour of the Gorkhas made it a cult weapon among soldiers.

It's properly called a Khukri, although I have heard Gorkhas from Khas Nepal pronouncing it 'Khukuri'. They speak a slightly different kind of Gorkhali from the kind I do.

Here is a beautiful specimen. My own Khukri is a very plain version, with a plain black handle, but who wouldn't want one like the picture?

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-_WW0YcEqBg0/TiXLyy3GuJI/AAAAAAAAAGo/TgMVROEPwpo/s1600/528a+kukri.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Joe Shearer said:


> Uh, yes, like the Mustang was a kind of fighter, and the Bentley a kind of car.
> 
> It's a utility knife used by Gorkhas, for peaceful and martial uses alike. If you look at it, it clearly started life as a sacrificial weapon, and as a machete for use in the thick Nepal terai. The fierce valour of the Gorkhas made it a cult weapon among soldiers.
> 
> It's properly called a Khukri, although I have heard Gorkhas from Khas Nepal pronouncing it 'Khukuri'. They speak a slightly different kind of Gorkhali from the kind I do.
> 
> Here is a beautiful specimen. My own Khukri is a very plain version, with a plain black handle, but who wouldn't want one like the picture?
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-_WW0YcEqBg0/TiXLyy3GuJI/AAAAAAAAAGo/TgMVROEPwpo/s1600/528a+kukri.jpg



That's a really nice knife. 

I heard about Kukris because a lot of rich businesspeople in Hong Kong like to hire Gurkhas as their bodyguards. 

What I heard is that once a Gurkha draws the Kukri, they have to cut themselves (draw blood) before they can put it back in the sheath. Though I guess that might just be an urban legend.


----------



## Moander

Captain Spark said:


> I would not like West Bengal to secede from India.....but I definitely want swaraj/self rule..........all subjects in union list of India should be transferred to state list except defense, external affairs and rivers.......it should be completely federal, not quasi -federal sh!t we have now....... I'm for complete self rule of not only West Bengal but every other state.......Governance is better delivered when divided into small regions......and defense is better served when the armed forces r united.....
> 
> 
> Today, much of mineral deposits whether be it coal or iron or aluminium are concentrated around the eastern part of India, around chhota nagpur plateau......The eastern region also holds most fertile land in whole of india for its Gangetic plains......yet, the eastern part(Bihar, Bengal, Jharkhand & Orissa) is one of the poorest states in whole of India........and still we see major projects of central govt. like DRDO, ISRO, Medical colleges, Research institutes go to goes to South India(Andhra, Karnataka), west - Mumbai, Pune etc and North - Gurgaon, Noida, Delhi etc. Today the W.B govt. gets back only 34% of what it earns from W.B.....the remaining 66% is spent else where through projects of planning commission(except defense and few other).....and there has been hardly any central govt. project in W.B, Bihar, Orissa & Jharkhand.....
> 
> 
> Subsequent regimes in W.B (communists, and now TMC) speak of how our state has been deprived of what is rightfully ours.....so is the case with Bihar & Orissa. Bcoz there is such feeling among the public. Those who do not agree with this and can do some research of how many central govt. funded research institutes, medical colleges, are there in which part of the country.....
> 
> Also, I do not like the attitudes North Indians have towards Bengalis & Assamese......I have travelled many parts of India for my job and have often been subject to jeering for being a bong and for my pronunciation.........I have also seen South Indians facing same behaiviour and attitudes by North & West Indians........and the same case with north-eastern people who r called chinks( chinese) for their ethnicity.
> 
> These r some problems we Bengalis face in "united" India.



South India are fiercer than north-eastern people so major projects of central govt. like DRDO, ISRO, Medical colleges, Research institutes established in South India to keep them happy. On the hand, Delhi knows Bengali "Bhodrolok" won't do much even if they receive less project. So, more project for south India .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

KS said:


> You are wrong and you are wrong.
> 
> A similar thread on /r/india - Would India be better off if it were a bunch of little countries like Europe? : india



Well he is not talking about more countries but more federalism with goi controlling only army and foreign affairs. There are both pros and cons of the proposal. Personally I feel blaming the center has been a scapegoat for communist and now mamata, but off course regionalism and nepotism run amok in goi. Bengalis can be as regionalist as any other ethnicity of India, but they don't get to be central minister often because of mamata and commie antics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Moander said:


> South India are fiercer than north-eastern people so major projects of central govt. like DRDO, ISRO, Medical colleges, Research institutes established in South India to keep them happy. On the hand, Delhi knows Bengali "Bhodrolok" won't do much even if they receive less project. So, more project for south India .



Sad but true that it takes a bloody ruckus or political blackmailing to make the juggernaut of goi to move. 

Anyway Calcutta has its fair share of institutions, its more of a question of restoring them to past glory.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Chinese-Dragon said:


> That's a really nice knife.
> 
> I heard about Kukris because a lot of rich businesspeople in Hong Kong like to hire Gurkhas as their bodyguards.
> 
> What I heard is that once a Gurkha draws the Kukri, they have to cut themselves (draw blood) before they can put it back in the sheath. Though I guess that might just be an urban legend.



Kind of. More like a superstition; they don't just use the Khukri for fighting, and you can guess how ridiculous it would be to draw blood when all they need to do is to hack a path through thick undergrowth (it gets very thick in the jungle). Heck, it can be used to chop wood, to kill chickens for the pot, for anything where a knife might be used. 

BUT they don't draw it and brandish it about in a confrontation. If they draw it, it's serious. Dead serious.

About Gorkha guards: earlier they had reputations like Swiss Guards, incorruptible and loyal to the death. Times change, unhappily, and there have been incidents and bad ones at that. OTOH, there are hillmen of a vaguely Mongoloid appearance who pass off as Gorkhas. And, of course, there are random Paharis. A Gorkha is still a rich man's ultimate security. In any country in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Joe Shearer said:


> Kind of. More like a superstition; they don't just use the Khukri for fighting, and you can guess how ridiculous it would be to draw blood when all they need to do is to hack a path through thick undergrowth (it gets very thick in the jungle). Heck, it can be used to chop wood, to kill chickens for the pot, for anything where a knife might be used.
> 
> BUT they don't draw it and brandish it about in a confrontation. If they draw it, it's serious. Dead serious.
> 
> About Gorkha guards: earlier they had reputations like Swiss Guards, incorruptible and loyal to the death. Times change, unhappily, and there have been incidents and bad ones at that. OTOH, there are hillmen of a vaguely Mongoloid appearance who pass off as Gorkhas. And, of course, there are random Paharis. A Gorkha is still a rich man's ultimate security. In any country in the world.



You reminded me of Field marshal Manekshaw's famous words,"*If a man says he is not afraid of dying, he is either lying or is a Gurkha*".

the Gurkhas used to call him Shyam Bahadur in his honour.


----------



## livingdead

The only memory of any gurkha I have is some random nepali looking bloke(different one each time) asking us to pay up for his security duty which he was never asked for..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mike_Brando

romell99 said:


> dada kheye esechen na bari jeye khaben............................!


na dada ami bari theke kheyei eshechi karon ami jetuku apnader chini apnara 1 glass jol o amay jeche khete deben na,khaoa to onek durer kotha


----------



## Captain Spark

KS said:


> You are wrong and you are wrong.
> 
> A similar thread on /r/india - Would India be better off if it were a bunch of little countries like Europe? : india




What am I wrong abt ??, that freight equalization policy(Mashul Samikaran Niti) brought on by that MF nehru ruined our industry........Howrah, which was once called the Shefield of India were in shambles for this policy............mineral transportation was subsidized, but then, what abt cotton produced in Gujarat and Maharastra ??? That should have been subsidized too for the whole country....we too had few cotton mills.....why dint they do that ???

And do not blame only the communists for the poor condition of W.Bengal today. There were no communist in Bihar, or in Orissa, or in Jharkhand....why then r their condition as pathetic as Bengal, today ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Captain Spark

Joe Shearer said:


> Vajrajogini is Atish Dipankar's home town and next door to our ancestral village. I borrowed the name for my nick in PTH.



Yeah, Atish Dipankar is from that village Vajrajogini.......I heard a lot abt him.....

BTW.......what is "PTH"....???


----------



## Azazel

Captain Spark said:


> What am I wrong abt ??, that freight equalization policy(Mashul Samikaran Niti) brought on by that MF nehru ruined our industry........Howrah, which was once called the Shefield of India were in shambles for this policy............mineral transportation was subsidized, but then, what abt cotton produced in Gujarat and Maharastra ??? That should have been subsidized too for the whole country....we too had few cotton mills.....why dint they do that ???
> 
> And do not blame only the communists for the poor condition of W.Bengal today. There were no communist in Bihar, or in Orissa, or in Jharkhand....why then r their condition as pathetic as Bengal, today ???



I agree the damage done by Freight equalization policy was huge and cannot be compensated by any small time period.But,Why blame just Freight equalization policy.Whole Nehru's mixed economic policy was a disaster.It destroyed the prospect of development of new industries hampered the growth of old one.Whole country was thoroughly Fu**** by that Licence Raj regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Azazel said:


> I agree the damage done by Freight equalization policy was huge and cannot be compensated by any small time period.But,Why blame just Freight equalization policy.Whole Nehru's mixed economic policy was a disaster.It destroyed the prospect of development of new industries hampered the growth of old one.Whole country was thoroughly Fu**** by that Licence Raj regime.



True what you say. 

Though, the one key achievement that Nehru did achieve was in education for Indians. And that explains a quite a lot in India's world-class IT industry today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Joe Shearer said:


> Huh! How many of you have actually been to the Coffee House for an adda?



We've been discussing this long how we frequently can visit the Coffee House for an adda without any bar  ?



Joe Shearer said:


> Vajrajogini is Atish Dipankar's home town and next door to our ancestral village. I borrowed the name for my nick in PTH.



You've your root at my maternal origin.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

RiasatKhan said:


> Atish Dipankar University of Science and Technology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Well..I don't think this is the one eastwatch meant. That will be public university, this one is private.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azazel

Loki said:


> True what you say.
> 
> Though, the one key achievement that Nehru did achieve was in education for Indians. And that explains a quite a lot in India's world-class IT industry today.



IIT's were definitely Nehru's contribution.Institutes of Technology Act 1961 was a land mark in history Indian education,But the real benefits IIT's only reached to India after economic liberalization.Back in those days,every year 70% of IIT graduates simply left the country in search of better opportunities.Just imagine the tremendous waste of tax payers money.Of course after 1991 IT boom in India mainly happened because these IITians working all around the world.That's a different story.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Azazel said:


> IIT's were definitely Nehru's contribution.Institutes of Technology Act 1961 was a land mark in history Indian education,But the real benefits IIT's only reached to India after economic liberalization.Back in those days,every year 70% of IIT graduates simply left the country in search of better opportunities.Just imagine the tremendous waste of tax payers money.Of course after 1991 IT boom in India mainly happened because these IITians working all around the world.That's a different story.



Well, a command economy model will never work for any South Asian nation. Mujib's command economy models failed miserably. Proven fail. 

A free-market and capitalist approach is the only way forward. One can't simply put a lid on creativity.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Azazel

Loki said:


> Well, a command economy model will never work for any South Asian nation. Mujib's command economy models failed miserably. Proven fail.
> 
> A free-market and capitalist approach is the only way forward. One can't simply put a lid on creativity.



Initially Nehru wanted a mixed economy,but then they got carried away.Govt started intervening more and more and started introducing more and more regulations suffocating private industries,Eventually we ended up with what we call License Raj.In 70s itself we should have moved towards a free market model.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Captain Spark

Azazel said:


> Initially Nehru wanted a mixed economy,but then they got carried away.Govt started intervening more and more and started introducing more and more regulations suffocating private industries,Eventually we ended up with what we call License Raj.In 70s itself we should have moved towards a free market model.



There was a reason behind license raj......not a mere decision.......it ensured regular party funds for election......more like a kind of extortion u can say.....


----------



## Azazel

Captain Spark said:


> There was a reason behind license raj......not a mere decision.......it ensured regular party funds for election......more like a kind of extortion u can say.....



I reckon that was Indira Gandhi's introduction.She was the one who Nationalized banks and started to exhort a prioritized lending policy.This gave Govt enormous control over Industry.If you needed a loan pay the bribe.Even to expand or to layoff a few employes a private company needed Govt permission,Of course more opportunities to pay bribes.I think some of these stupid regulations were deliberately created just for maintaining the power and influence of these corrupt bureaucrats and politicians over industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Captain Spark

Azazel said:


> I reckon that was Indira Gandhi's introduction.She was the one who Nationalized banks and started to exhort a prioritized lending policy.This gave Govt enormous control over Industry.If you needed a loan pay the bribe.Even to expand or to layoff a few employes a private company needed Govt permission,Of course more opportunities to pay bribes.I think some of these stupid regulations were deliberately created just for maintaining the power and influence of these corrupt bureaucrats and politicians over industry.



absolutely...


----------



## Joe Shearer

Captain Spark said:


> Yeah, Atish Dipankar is from that village Vajrajogini.......I heard a lot abt him.....
> 
> BTW.......what is "PTH"....???



PakTeaHouse. If you want to understand Pakistan, you must read the articles and ignore the comments.



PlanetSoldier said:


> We've been discussing this long how we frequently can visit the Coffee House for an adda without any bar  ?
> 
> 
> 
> You've your root at my maternal origin.



First, a true Bengali does not need alcohol; he or she is intoxicated with ideas and the world of the mind.

Second, my paternal side is Dhaka Bikrampur; my maternal side is Barishal Kulokathi.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Hammer-fist

Really disappointed with this thread...


Yet no discussion on Calcutta Babus...or Bengali Babus...


for our blood brothers across the west, tell us more about these "Babus"


@LaBong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Azazel said:


> Initially Nehru wanted a mixed economy,but then they got carried away.Govt started intervening more and more and started introducing more and more regulations suffocating private industries,Eventually we ended up with what we call License Raj.In 70s itself we should have moved towards a free market model.



nehru was enamoured by russian model I think... also lot of our freedom fighters came from humble background and were suspicious of rich people ..and naturally had socialist mindset..


----------



## Al-zakir

Mike_Brando said:


> 1 glass *jol*



What kind of drink is this?


----------



## LaBong

Hammer-fist said:


> Really disappointed with this thread...
> 
> 
> Yet no discussion on Calcutta Babus...or Bengali Babus...
> 
> 
> for our blood brothers across the west, tell us more about these "Babus"
> 
> 
> @LaBong



Babus are long lost along with license raj, coffee house adda, durdarshan and everything else which signified per-libarization India. Now young cosmopolitan Bengalis are no different than their peers from Mumbai, Delhi or Chennai except for his/her penchant for Bengali songs and literature.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Joe Shearer said:


> PakTeaHouse. If you want to understand Pakistan, you must read the articles and ignore the comments.
> 
> 
> 
> First, a true Bengali does not need alcohol; he or she is intoxicated with ideas and the world of the mind.
> 
> Second, my paternal side is Dhaka Bikrampur; my maternal side is *Barishal Kulokathi.*



oake oake...heiya mui bojhde harsi  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

I am just wondering what Indian Bengali will say after 10 to 15 years when Insha'Allah Bangladesh will have better living standard India?


----------



## arp2041

Moander said:


> I am just wondering what Indian Bengali will say after 10 to 15 years when Insha'Allah Bangladesh will have better living standard India?



They will say, Get up my son, you have slept more than NEEDED

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moander

arp2041 said:


> They will say, Get up my son, you have slept more than NEEDED



Also don't forget to add, no need to take drug to escape frustration .


----------



## integra

LaBong said:


> I guess you guys want pat on the back from real bengalis :-D



Skipped this one.

Are you refering to real Bengalis as in
the ones who imitate moves by Queen Elizabeth
or the "Lungi urano" ones with fists always
towards the sky?

Would take the Latter any day ;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Moander said:


> I am just wondering what Indian Bengali will say after 10 to 15 years when Insha'Allah Bangladesh will have better living standard India?



Nothing much. They will be busy running past the Bangladesh border guards, jumping Bangladeshi fences, and swimming across rivers to get into Bangladesh. 

Throughput may be slower; there may be traffic jams due to the press of returning Bangladeshis.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Moander

Joe Shearer said:


> Nothing much. They will be busy running past the Bangladesh border guards, jumping Bangladeshi fences, and swimming across rivers to get into Bangladesh.
> 
> Throughput may be slower; there may be traffic jams due to the press of returning Bangladeshis.



Don't we are building Padma bridge and many flyovers for that .


----------



## LaBong

integra said:


> Skipped this one.
> 
> Are you refering to real Bengalis as in
> the ones who imitate moves by Queen Elizabeth
> or the "Lungi urano" ones with fists always
> towards the sky?
> 
> Would take the Latter any day ;



Who imitates moves by Elizabeth? We only move in the tunes of Bappi da! *gutur gutur*


----------



## Mike_Brando

Al-zakir said:


> What kind of drink is this?


you don't know what kind of drink "jol" is and you claim yourself to be a Bangladeshi.Jol means water in Bengali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Mike_Brando said:


> you don't know what kind of drink "jol" is and you claim yourself to be a Bangladeshi.Jol means water in Bengali.



He knows actually!!! And we use ' pani ' for warter. Not Jol. Pani is a persian word.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Moander said:


> Don't we are building Padma bridge and many flyovers for that .



For returning Bangladeshis?

Has anyone bothered to tell the poor things that they are supposed to be returning? At the moment, as you may or may not have noticed, they are flooding in the opposite direction; not having the Padma bridge and many flyovers has not noticeably slowed them down.



integra said:


> Skipped this one.
> 
> Are you refering to real Bengalis as in
> the ones who imitate moves by Queen Elizabeth
> or the "Lungi urano" ones with fists always
> towards the sky?
> 
> Would take the Latter any day ;




You call it a fist these days, do you?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Moander

Joe Shearer said:


> For returning Bangladeshis?
> 
> Has anyone bothered to tell the poor things that they are supposed to be returning? At the moment, as you may or may not have noticed, they are flooding in the opposite direction; not having the Padma bridge and many flyovers has not noticeably slowed them down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You call it a fist these days, do you?




The famous illegal Bangladeshi myth again, that's what you call poor Indian Muslim Bengali these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

kobiraaz said:


> He knows actually!!! *And we use ' pani ' for warter. Not Jol. Pani is a persian word.*



Is it? I thought persian word for Water was aab? I think Paani is just a Hindi/Punjabi word. 
@Joe Shearer any idea?


----------



## Joe Shearer

Moander said:


> The famous illegal Bangladeshi myth again, that's what you call poor Indian Muslim Bengali these days.



Don't kid yourself. It's a reality of daily life.

1. Outside my house in Ballygunge, on a hot summer's day last summer, the labourers were speaking a broad Bangal accent.
2. Travelling by an incredible series of connections through dusty towns and villages to Sholapur from Pune, I noticed a small group of four huddled together, making minimal responses to the demands of conductors and every aggressive passenger who wanted extra space. They quite clearly were intent on not opening their mouths, and it all came together when we got down at a terminus, and one of them blurted out,"Aar kotokkhon lagbo, shara dintai to baase katlo!"
3. My brother did his rural service in Murshidabad, and personally witnessed the flood of Bangladeshis, and the system that took care of them, got them documentation, voters' IDs and ration cards, and smoothly integrated them into daily life. 

How I wish it were a myth. It's a nightmare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Roybot said:


> Is it? I though persian word for Water was aab? I think Paani is just a Hindi/Punjabi word.
> @Joe Shearer any idea?



That's what I know.

Don't pay attention to these Persian, Afghan and Turkish claims. All of them are fair-skinned, or were, just a generation or twelve ago, and all came from central Asia. So they don't know Bengali words, and use Hindi words instead, being essentially migrants - paani, khaana, khalla, chiraag, instead of jol, khaabar, Pishi or deep. It's fun watching them try to adapt when they come across and try to pass off as locals. 

There are exceptions, of course, like the Bihari who is part of the lunatic fringe on PDF, and barely knows a smattering of Bengali. He covers it up as being due to religious reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moander

Joe Shearer said:


> Don't kid yourself. It's a reality of daily life.
> 
> 1. Outside my house in Ballygunge, on a hot summer's day last summer, the labourers were speaking a broad Bangal accent.
> 2. Travelling by an incredible series of connections through dusty towns and villages to Sholapur from Pune, I noticed a small group of four huddled together, making minimal responses to the demands of conductors and every aggressive passenger who wanted extra space. They quite clearly were intent on not opening their mouths, and it all came together when we got down at a terminus, and one of them blurted out,"Aar kotokkhon lagbo, shara dintai to baase katlo!"
> 3. My brother did his rural service in Murshidabad, and personally witnessed the flood of Bangladeshis, and the system that took care of them, got them documentation, voters' IDs and ration cards, and smoothly integrated them into daily life.
> 
> How I wish it were a myth. It's a nightmare.



Murshidabad is a Muslim majority district and all Muslim Bengali didn't move to Bangladesh you know. 25% of west Bengal population is Muslim.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Moander said:


> Murshidabad is a Muslim majority district and all Muslim Bengali didn't move to Bangladesh you know.



In case you haven't yet noticed, there's a difference in the way we speak the language. It is easy to spot, from miles away.


----------



## Moander

Joe Shearer said:


> That's what I know.
> 
> Don't pay attention to these Persian, Afghan and Turkish claims. All of them are fair-skinned, or were, just a generation or twelve ago, and all came from central Asia. So they don't know Bengali words, and use Hindi words instead, being essentially migrants - paani, khaana, khalla, chiraag, instead of jol, khaabar, Pishi or deep. It's fun watching them try to adapt when they come across and try to pass off as locals.
> 
> There are exceptions, of course, like the Bihari who is part of the lunatic fringe on PDF, and barely knows a smattering of Bengali. He covers it up as being due to religious reasons.



Unfortunately for you Bangladesh represent Bengali all over the world and except for few individual, people deeply care about Bangla in Bangladesh. There are few difference in the selection of word as you mention but its limited that.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Moander said:


> Unfortunately for you Bangladesh represent Bengali all over the world and except for few individual people deeply care about Bangla in Bangladesh.



Could you explain the second part of your profound thought in simpler language please? Perhaps you intended there to be a comma after individual?

As far as the first part is concerned, that is why it is tactful to identify oneself as an Indian in general in the Middle East, or in Europe, or in south east Asia, rather than be mistaken for a Bangladeshi and be harassed by the police. You might like to ask yourself why you have such a terrible reputation the world over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moander

Joe Shearer said:


> In case you haven't yet noticed, there's a difference in the way we speak the language. It is easy to spot, from miles away.



If they are Muslim they moved from Assam. Before 1947 huge number of Muslim Bengali lived in Assam, who hadn't moved to East Bengal after partition. Why are you so paranoid about Bengali Muslim?


----------



## Moander

Joe Shearer said:


> Could you explain the second part of your profound thought in simpler language please? Perhaps you intended there to be a comma after individual?
> 
> As far as the first part is concerned, that is why it is tactful to identify oneself as an Indian in general in the Middle East, or in Europe, or in south east Asia, rather than be mistaken for a Bangladeshi and be harassed by the police. You might like to ask yourself why you have such a terrible reputation the world over.



It seems someone's imagination is running wild. Bangladesh is well respected through out the world.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Moander said:


> It seems someone's imagination is running wild. Bangladesh is well respected through out the world.




Of course it is. Did I mention that I am the Queen of Siam?



Moander said:


> If they are Muslim they moved from Assam. Before 1947 huge number of Muslim Bengali lived in Assam, who hadn't moved to East Bengal after partition. Why are you so paranoid about Bengali Muslim?




I am not paranoid about Bengali Muslims. Why should I be? I do worry about the flood of illegal immigration that is taking place, however, just like many other Indians, including Indians who happen to be Muslims. This is not about Bengali Muslims, it's about Bangladeshis of all religions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

Paani actually is derived from Sanskrit contrary to popular believe. On the other hand, so called Hindu word Baba is derived from Persian and Dada is of Turkish origin.

AFAIK Bangladeshis have good reputation in US but not so good in middle east. Not so sure about UK.

Chacha, Khala, Paani all are Hindi words.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Moander

Joe Shearer said:


> Of course it is. Did I mention that I am the Queen of Siam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not paranoid about Bengali Muslims. Why should I be? I do worry about the flood of illegal immigration that is taking place, however, just like many other Indians, including Indians who happen to be Muslims. This is not about Bengali Muslims, it's about Bangladeshis of all religions.



So, do you hate Bangladeshi? It seems you derive pleasure from belittle Bangladeshi.



LaBong said:


> Paani actually is derived from Sanskrit contrary to popular believe. On the other hand, so called Hindu word Baba is derived from Persian and Dada is of Turkish origin.
> 
> AFAIK Bangladeshis have good reputation in US but not so good in middle east. Not so sure about UK.
> 
> Chacha, Khala, Paani all are Hindi words.



Thanks for the information. I hope these finding will bring pleasure to Bangla haters . It really pisses me off when someone belittle Bangla or call it a Hindu language.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Moander said:


> So, do you hate Bangladeshi? It seems you derive pleasure from belittle Bangladeshi.



I think you should find out a little bit more before jumping to conclusions. It seems that you derive conclusions from insufficient knowledge.


----------



## Moander

Joe Shearer said:


> I think you should find out a little bit more before jumping to conclusions. It seems that you derive conclusions from insufficient knowledge.



So, do you. You encounter few bangal and concluded India is overrun by illegal Bangladeshi .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

Moander said:


> So, do you. You encounter few bangal and concluded India is overrun by illegal Bangladeshi .


Your point being? You think nobody else has ever seen any illegal bangladeshis? Get a tourist visa,be my guest.I will take you to a trip to sub urban Sealdah. I will show you "few" bangals too.


----------



## HinduIndia

Moander said:


> Murshidabad is a Muslim majority district and all Muslim Bengali didn't move to Bangladesh you know. 25% of west Bengal population is Muslim.



Two nation theory was not based on ethnicity or geography, but religion. You Muslims in Pakistan and Bangladesh chose to separate based on religion. In the process, you people murdered countless Hindus in Bengal/Punjab/Sindh, so much so that the countries of Bangladesh and Pakistan barely have any Hindus left (mind you these lands you live in were Hindu majority a few hundred years ago). So do excuse us for being (very) allergic to anything Islam, as we have seen its true colours and it has not been anything close to a pleasant experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

scorpionx said:


> Your point being? You think nobody else has ever seen any illegal bangladeshis? Get a tourist visa,be my guest.I will take you to a trip to sub urban Sealdah. I will show you "few" bangals too.



Sorry ami ghorar khaya boner moshis tarano posondo kori na .


----------



## scorpionx

HinduIndia said:


> Two nation theory was not based on ethnicity or geography, but religion. You Muslims in Pakistan and Bangladesh chose to separate based on religion. In the process, you people murdered countless Hindus in Bengal/Punjab/Sindh, so much so that the countries of Bangladesh and Pakistan barely have any Hindus left (mind you these lands you live in were Hindu majority a few hundred years ago). So do excuse us for being (very) allergic to anything Islam, as we have seen its true colours and it has not been anything close to a pleasant experience.



Please. Both sides were equally responsible for religious atrocities. We rather avoid such topics here.



Moander said:


> Sorry ami ghorar khaya boner moshis tarano posondo kori na .



Tahole boner mohish gulake porer ghore pathan ken?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HinduIndia

scorpionx said:


> Please. *Both sides were equally responsible for religious atrocities.* We rather avoid such topics here.
> 
> Tahole boner mohish gulake porer ghore pathan ken?



Hardly, you might need to re-learn history. Direct Action Day was called by Muslims, essentially a call to kill off Hindus across all of British India (where they possibly could).

Not your fault, (Al-)CON-gress has written the textbooks in a "secular" way about partition so the Hindu generation of today does not know about what Hindus had to go through and what a big failure "secular" Congress was in protecting Hindus.


----------



## kobiraaz

WHY IT IS DIFFICULT TO UNDERSTAND THAT BANGLADESH SENDS EDUCATED MIDDLE CLASS TO WEST AND LABOURS TO MIDDLE EAST AND MALAYSIA... Thus the reputation is low and crime percentage is high in middle east.... Didn't expect such idiocy from senior members here. Yes Baba is a turkish word!!! Not sure about Pani...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

HinduIndia said:


> Two nation theory was not based on ethnicity or geography, but religion. You Muslims in Pakistan and Bangladesh chose to separate based on religion. In the process, you people murdered countless Hindus in Bengal/Punjab/Sindh, so much so that the countries of Bangladesh and Pakistan barely have any Hindus left (mind you these lands you live in were Hindu majority a few hundred years ago). So do excuse us for being (very) allergic to anything Islam, as we have seen its true colours and it has not been anything close to a pleasant experience.



Fine than return Kashmir to Pakistan


----------



## HinduIndia

Moander said:


> Fine than return Kashmir to Pakistan




What a stupid comment. But if we are going to deal in stupid comments, then Technically Kashmir, Pakistan and Bangladesh belongs to Hindus, so if anything you guys should do the returning and pack your bags for Arabia


----------



## scorpionx

HinduIndia said:


> Hardly, you might need to re-learn history. Direct Action Day was called by Muslims, essentially a call to kill off Hindus across all of British India (where they possibly could).
> 
> Not your fault, (Al-)CON-gress has written the textbooks in a "secular" way about partition so the Hindu generation of today does not know about what Hindus had to go through and what a big failure "secular" Congress was in protecting Hindus.


Looking at your location and flag surely I need to reopen my history books

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HinduIndia

scorpionx said:


> Looking at your location and flag surely I need to reopen my history books



Born and brought up in Shimla. Only temporarily in US. How does my flag and location discredit what I say? Would the very same words with a different flag and location become more true/false?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

If pani is a sanskrit word then why Hindus in our country use Jol, Pishi, Mashi, Mangsho, snan, but muslims use Pani, Khala, Fufu, Gosto and Gosol? Curious to know!


----------



## Moander

scorpionx said:


> Please. Both sides were equally responsible for religious atrocities. We rather avoid such topics here.
> 
> 
> 
> Tahole boner mohish gulake porer ghore pathan ken?



Ghass khower jonno .


----------



## scorpionx

HinduIndia said:


> Born and brought up in Shimla. Only temporarily in US. How does my flag and location discredit what I say? Would the very same words with a different flag and location become more true/false?



Not America,the "Hindu Rashtra" was what i am talking about.



Moander said:


> Ghass khower jonno .



Jak,tao manlen je mosh gula apnar,ebar chupchap ogulare ferot nie jaan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moander

HinduIndia said:


> What a stupid comment. But if we are going to deal in stupid comments, then Technically Kashmir, Pakistan and Bangladesh belongs to Hindus, so if anything you guys should do the returning and pack your bags for Arabia



Bangladesh is a Muslim majority country so technically it doesn't belong to India.


----------



## HinduIndia

scorpionx said:


> Not America,the "Hindu Rashtra" was what i am talking about.



So would writing "Secular Rashtra" make my comment more true/false?


----------



## scorpionx

HinduIndia said:


> So would writing "Secular Rashtra" make my comment more true/false?



I have never heard of these names.Where are these countries located?


----------



## HinduIndia

Moander said:


> Bangladesh is Muslim majority country.



Hey you started the stupid argument, I am just taking it further.
And India is Hindu majority (including Muslim population of Kashmir). Just like Bangladesh is Muslim majority with some places where Hindus live. Just like we dont expect you to give us the parts of BD that is Hindu, we are not giving Pakistan the parts of India that is Muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

kobiraaz said:


> If pani is a sanskrit word then why Hindus in our country use Jol, Pishi, Mashi, Mangsho, snan, but muslims use Pani, Khala, Fufu, Gosto and Gosol? Curious to know!



Not every word in Hindi is derived/sourced from Sanskrit. There are words derived from Khari Boli, Awadhi, Pali and even south Indian languages like Tamil.

Muslims are just doing what every wannabe does. They are living in denial and don't want to believe that at one some point back in time both Hindu and Muslim Bengalis were same.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

kobiraaz said:


> If pani is a sanskrit word then why Hindus in our country use Jol, Pishi, Mashi, Mangsho, snan, but muslims use Pani, Khala, Fufu, Gosto and Gosol? Curious to know!



Hindus use whatever they have been using since centuries, Muslims try to differentiate themselves. 

Language is not static, it evolves and in process absorbs foreign words. Notghing wrong with it however it should be organic. 

I was reading a Bangladeshi news paper to check Shahbag movement and came across a cricket news. They just literally translated White Wash as Dhabol Dholai in Bengali!  I was like what the heck, this is rape of Bengali language!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## prtikul

PlanetSoldier said:


> One thing I must say regarding Kolkata as I've always been a fan of this city...this city lost its originality. Bangladeshi people who love Bangla literature treated Kolkata as the heart of both West and East. I've been to Tallyganj (confused where Peerless is located) and found that people are bound to speak in Hindi/Urdu otherwise they can't buy anything from a shop whereas in south like in Madras people have to know the local language. Once in 2000/01 there was a statistical report that said 63/64% people in Kolkata were operating in Hindi/Urdu!



Well, this happens in most of the metro cities in India . My mother tongue is marathi, I am proud about it ,I like Raj Thakare's speeches about importance of it but it ends there . It is convinient for people to speak in hindi or English at metro cities, like it is happening in Mumbai. It is one of the reasons why these cities are topping Gdp chart in India.(ie in those cities diverse group of peoples from various states settles)


In Mumbai I found it odd that people are not talking in Marathi but in Hyderabad I found it convinient that most of them knew Hindi along with Telagu.

Your example of Madras is bit different one, South Indian languages are bit different from Hindi, So people there find it difficult to speak it at the same time they are very proud of their language which is vindicated by successful film industry which runs parallel to bollywood.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

HinduIndia said:


> Hardly, you might need to re-learn history. Direct Action Day was called by Muslims, essentially a call to kill off Hindus across all of British India (where they possibly could).
> 
> Not your fault, (Al-)CON-gress has written the textbooks in a "secular" way about partition so the Hindu generation of today does not know about what Hindus had to go through and what a big failure "secular" Congress was in protecting Hindus.




Try not to talk rubbish. It may hurt a little at first, but you will get used to it.



HinduIndia said:


> Born and brought up in Shimla. Only temporarily in US. How does my flag and location discredit what I say? Would the very same words with a different flag and location become more true/false?



Honestly speaking, no, your flag would make no difference to the credibility of what you say. It would be rubbish anywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Joe Shearer

kobiraaz said:


> If pani is a sanskrit word then why Hindus in our country use Jol, Pishi, Mashi, Mangsho, snan, but muslims use Pani, Khala, Fufu, Gosto and Gosol? Curious to know!



Hmmm. A very good question. Perhaps it was a way for Muslims to hold aloof from their recent origins. It is a theory that the overwhelming proportion of converts in eastern Bengal were former Buddhists forcibly suppressed, most prominently under the bigoted Sena dynasty, and they remained an angry mass of disaffected people under a thin layer of the upper castes. The situation was different on the western side. 

Why this particular assortment of words? I don't have a clue.



Moander said:


> Bangladesh is a Muslim majority country so technically it doesn't belong to India.




You really need to learn more and write less.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

LaBong said:


> Hindus use whatever they have been using since centuries, Muslims try to differentiate themselves.
> 
> Language is not static, it evolves and in process absorbs foreign words. Notghing wrong with it however it should be organic.
> 
> I was reading a Bangladeshi news paper to check Shahbag movement and came across a cricket news. They just literally translated White Wash as Dhabol Dholai in Bengali!  I was like what the heck, this is rape of Bengali language!



dhobol Dholai actually is a fan invented word, we used it first during Bangladesh Vs NZ series where NZ lost 5-0....... Later P.alo adopted it from Social media... Its not static , you already mentioned that.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

Joe Shearer said:


> Hmmm. A very good question. Perhaps it was a way for Muslims to hold aloof from their recent origins. It is a theory that the overwhelming proportion of converts in eastern Bengal were former Buddhists forcibly suppressed, most prominently under the bigoted Sena dynasty, and they remained an angry mass of disaffected people under a thin layer of the upper castes. The situation was different on the western side.
> 
> Why this particular assortment of words? I don't have a clue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to learn more and write less.



Shouldn't the Budhhists be concentrated around West Bengal since all major Budhhists bihars and universities were around Bengal-Bihar border? Also present day Bangladeshi Buddhists are mainly Theravada Tibetan/Mayanmar offshoot, they don't follow Mahayana Budhhism which was state religion of Palas. 

In all probability rural Bengal followed folk Hinduism or didn't follow any organized religion as such.



kobiraaz said:


> dhobol Dholai actually is a fan invented word, we used it first during Bangladesh Vs NZ series where NZ lost 5-0....... Later P.alo adopted it from Social media... Its not static , you already mentioned that.....



Hmm social media invented is more like it. Personally I think word by word literal translation of English words should be avoided. Another example is Singha Bhag - Lion's Share!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

@integra : why do you write something and then delete it! :/


----------



## Moander

Joe Shearer said:


> Hmmm. A very good question. Perhaps it was a way for Muslims to hold aloof from their recent origins. It is a theory that the overwhelming proportion of converts in eastern Bengal were former Buddhists forcibly suppressed, most prominently under the bigoted Sena dynasty, and they remained an angry mass of disaffected people under a thin layer of the upper castes. The situation was different on the western side.
> 
> Why this particular assortment of words? I don't have a clue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to learn more and write less.



can you specify what i need to learn?


----------



## notsuperstitious

On the coast of Maharashtra, there are a large no of Konkani Muslims with typical marathi last names you will not find ANYWHERE else on earth. These people spoke Konkani / Marathi all throughout. Only the last one or two generations have started speaking Urdu as somehow Urdu is being perceived as a ''Muslim'' language because they have a lot of Gulf exposure now.

Probably two generations down the line I'll hear from them how they are not marathi at all but some exotic race of buddhists or timurids or some such. The urge for cultural separation and weird mental complexes is rather difficult to understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

LaBong said:


> Hindus use whatever they have been using since centuries, Muslims try to differentiate themselves.
> 
> Language is not static, it evolves and in process absorbs foreign words. Notghing wrong with it however it should be organic.
> 
> *I was reading a Bangladeshi news paper to check Shahbag movement and came across a cricket news.* They just literally translated White Wash as Dhabol Dholai in Bengali!  I was like what the heck, this is rape of Bengali language!



You're so obsessed with Bangladesh that other than Bangladesh section on PDF where you have contribituion in all threads you also visit our newspapers, yet you haven't nodded the proposal that kobiraaz placed and we dragged this long. Why don't you say yes, there's nothing to be shy? If shy, should I or kobiraaz give you our email adresses  ? 

Dhabol Dholai is a new term, we started it..later Bangali people around the world will use it. At the beginning old styled operators can't accept the new wave .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

LaBong said:


> Shouldn't the Budhhists be concentrated around West Bengal since all major Budhhists bihars and universities were around Bengal-Bihar border? Also present day Bangladeshi Buddhists are mainly Theravada Tibetan/Mayanmar offshoot, they don't follow Mahayana Budhhism which was state religion of Palas.
> 
> In all probability rural Bengal followed folk Hinduism or didn't follow any organized religion as such.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm social media invented is more like it. Personally I think word by word literal translation of English words should be avoided. Another example is Singha Bhag - Lion's Share!



How's Mutho Phone, nice...no?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

PlanetSoldier said:


> You're so obsessed with Bangladesh that other than Bangladesh section on PDF where you have contribituion in all threads you also visit our newspapers, yet you haven't nodded the proposal that kobiraaz placed and we dragged this long. Why don't you say yes, there's nothing to be shy? If shy, should I or kobiraaz give you our email adresses  ?



LOL I'm not obsessed, I read. I had been reading Al Jazeera in a regular basis when Arab Spring was going on and various US news papers during US election, that doesn't make me obsessed of middle east or US. It's called being aware of world geo-politics. 



> Dhabol Dholai is a new term, we started it..later Bangali people around the world will use it. At the beginning old styled operators can't accept the new wave .



You started it and you keep it. We don't want perversion of our language with HashJaru words.


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> You started it and you keep it. We don't want perversion of our language with HashJaru words.


What is wrong with dhobol dholai? i like it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

animelive said:


> What is wrong with dhobol dholai? i like it



"Raining cats and dogs" take ***** billi brishti bole chalaben na jeno

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LaBong

PlanetSoldier said:


> How's Mutho Phone, nice...no?



Sounds corny, but still better tha Dhabol Dholai! Really who came up with that word! 



scorpionx said:


> "Raining cats and dogs" take ***** billi brishti bole chalaben na jeno



Actually I heard a story of colonial era where a Bengali clerk translated Raining cats and dogs as Kukur Beral Bristi porche!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

scorpionx said:


> "Raining cats and dogs" take ***** billi brishti bole chalaben na jeno



etao to pochondo holo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cherokee

I thought someone will post or talk or threaten about Hilsa/Illish . Dayum , I am dissapointed .


----------



## animelive

Cherokee said:


> I thought someone will post or talk or threaten about Hilsa/Illish . Dayum , I am dissapointed .



Ilish, pantabhat, tomato bhorta ar pora morich yum yum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## the just

To whom it may concern-lots of opinion over a simple question.yes one can be Bangladeshi and a Muslim and be a bangali ,support a certain political group and live apeacefull life.to all our so called friendly neighbors please before opening your big mouths-know thy history.


----------



## INDIATEC2020

BATMAN said:


> So is Hyderabad, Bombay, Goa & Gujrat....



May be u should focus on balochistan more...... as it seems to be in a SUPER DISPUTE.


----------



## the just

While we are at it can please someone tell me why this site still showing falls history of our country's independence?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

the just said:


> While we are at it can please someone tell me why this site still showing falls history of our country's independence?



Because its PDF forum .


----------



## the just

anilindia said:


> bangladeshi members are praising Indian Hindu bangali...we thanks for them.
> 
> They dont have any heroes from them..



In case you forgot Michael modhushudon is from tala shatkhira.after gaining the title za minawayder his father sold their ansastoral home to Muslim family and moved to jessor shagordari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

the just said:


> While we are at it can please someone tell me why this site still showing falls history of our country's independence?



and which part being false, can you be specific?


----------



## PlanetSoldier

LaBong said:


> Sounds corny, but still better tha Dhabol Dholai! Really who came up with that word!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I heard a story of colonial era where a Bengali clerk translated Raining cats and dogs as Kukur Beral Bristi porche!



Prothom alo uses it...don't know more.


----------



## Anubis

LaBong said:


> LOL I'm not obsessed, I read. I had been reading Al Jazeera in a regular basis when Arab Spring was going on and various US news papers during US election, that doesn't make me obsessed of middle east or US. It's called being aware of world geo-politics.
> 
> 
> 
> You started it and you keep it.* We don't want perversion of our language *with HashJaru words.



How is this a perversion?There was no bangla word for white wash.We just introduced a new word to the vocabulary and enriched it.It is a good thing!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## the just

PRINCE_THE_SHOWSTOPPER said:


> kichui na,ami just bolte chaichi je amra india te multi-cultural,kintu bangladesh'e ekhono sirf "bangal culture" ta chole r kichui noi... r,BTW,amra ekhon sobai ghoti hoye gachi as amader baba-ma ra kintu sobai born & bred in india. Tai joto'i amader "bangal roots" thakuk,amra kintu ekhon sobai ghoti



Isn't it obvious bangal ra bangal culture e man be onno deshi noy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## the just

RiasatKhan said:


> How is this a perversion?There was no bangla word for white wash.We just introduced a new word to the vocabulary and enriched it.It is a good thing!





animelive said:


> and which part being false, can you be specific?


The first article I saw in this site.the person who wrote it systematically forgot to mention 1952 the language movement ,massacre on 26march 1971,pure planed killing of our nations writers,movie directors,journalist s,professors.and the most obnoxious part is where he/she trying to portray muktibahini as band of thugs who started the war against oh so innocent Pakistanis even before march 25.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

the just said:


> The first article I saw in this site.the person who wrote it systematically forgot to mention 1952 the language movement ,massacre on 26march 1971,pure planed killing of our nations writers,movie directors,journalist s,professors.and the most obnoxious part is where he/she trying to portray muktibahini as band of thugs who started the war against oh so innocent Pakistanis even before march 25.



There are some bangladeshis on the forum who subscribe to that view. So who had written that article?


----------



## Zabaniyah

the just said:


> The first article I saw in this site.the person who wrote it systematically forgot to mention 1952 the language movement ,massacre on 26march 1971,pure planed killing of our nations writers,movie directors,journalist s,professors.and the most obnoxious part is where he/she trying to portray muktibahini as band of thugs who started the war against oh so innocent Pakistanis even before march 25.



Well, I personally do acknowledge the happenings of 1952's Language Movement (yes, a lot of people were killed). 

There are plenty of 71' related articles here. Just use the search function. 

Welcome to the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## the just

seiko said:


> We have better living conditions and more educated than you guys.. So no compromise on Capital.. It will be in our place..And South Bangladesh and North Bangladesh.. Only North Kerala and South Kerala.. You can proudly call yourselves Keralaites.. Do not worry, we wont do another genocide on you like your former partners  and we are not worried about the people from West Bengal, rather some radicals from your side.. We will shoot them on site...


Somebody should do the same to you.the way your jawans are killing innocent village people and taking their body for god knows what it will be a fitting Justice don't you think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

LaBong said:


> Shouldn't the Budhhists be concentrated around West Bengal since all major Budhhists bihars and universities were around Bengal-Bihar border? Also present day Bangladeshi Buddhists are mainly Theravada Tibetan/Mayanmar offshoot, they don't follow Mahayana Budhhism which was state religion of Palas.
> 
> In all probability rural Bengal followed folk Hinduism or didn't follow any organized religion as such.



Yes, the major concentrations of the religion in its dying moments were in the north Bengal/north Bihar region. That only indicates where the ancient concentrations of learned scholars were, not where the contemporary Buddhist population was. Just ask yourself: Atish Dipankar was a teacher at those universities. Did he come from the neighborhood?

Your point about the present-day theological affinities of Bangladesh Buddhists is partially true. It is true of the Chittagong Hill Tracts, and about the Chakma population there, who are not part of the mainstream Bangladeshi ethnicity in the first place. The affinities of those present-day people are not good indicators of the affinities of the mainstream population 700 years ago. The religious doctrine carried into Tibet by doctors of the law from the universities is a better indicator.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Joe Shearer said:


> Yes, the major concentrations of the religion in its dying moments were in the north Bengal/north Bihar region. That only indicates where the ancient concentrations of learned scholars were, not where the contemporary Buddhist population was. Just ask yourself: Atish Dipankar was a teacher at those universities. Did he come from the neighborhood?
> 
> Your point about the present-day theological affinities of Bangladesh Buddhists is partially true. It is true of the Chittagong Hill Tracts, and about the Chakma population there, who are not part of the mainstream Bangladeshi ethnicity in the first place. The affinities of those present-day people are not good indicators of the affinities of the mainstream population 700 years ago. The religious doctrine carried into Tibet by doctors of the law from the universities is a better indicator.



Barua (Bangladesh) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
A Brief Introduction to Barua Community of Bangladesh - Other Article - south, culture, race

I have personally known some Barua's in addition to a lot of Chakma's. Barua's are Bengali Buddhists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

kalu_miah said:


> Barua (Bangladesh) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> A Brief Introduction to Barua Community of Bangladesh - Other Article - south, culture, race
> 
> I have personally known some Barua's in addition to a lot of Chakma's. Barua's are Bengali Buddhists.



An interesting article and a timely reminder that Baruas are not Chakmas. 

An interesting article and a very timely reminder that Baruas are not Chakma. However, it is not clear from the article which branch of Buddhism they follow, so this interjection does not fully respond to


----------



## Iggy

the just said:


> Somebody should do the same to you.the way your jawans are killing innocent village people and taking their body for god knows what it will be a fitting Justice don't you think.



yes yes cattle smuggling innocent villagers went to border for sight seeing and evil Bharatis shoot them for fun.. we heard it many times..


----------



## kalu_miah

Joe Shearer said:


> An interesting article and a timely reminder that Baruas are not Chakmas.
> 
> An interesting article and a very timely reminder that Baruas are not Chakma. However, it is not clear from the article which branch of Buddhism they follow, so this interjection does not fully respond to



The following is from the article:



> They are spread in various divisions known as thanas. Dwellers of various thanas in Chittagong too have distinct differences in their languages. However, they follow the same family or kinship pattern, religious ceremonies, New Year festivals and various celebrations. According to the history of Buddhism in Bangladesh there was once a deformation of the religious system; particularly the role of priests who were not recognized by the State and had no sponsors. As there was no government supports much of their cultural ceremonies and religious festivals were incorporated with Hindu system. Outside they were like Hindus but among themselves they retained the Buddhist identity which is significant mainly by names. Priests were a set of people known as raoli purohits. The term purohit is still used by Hindus to refer to a class of their priests. Ven. Saramedha (Saramitra) who was trained according to Burmese Buddhism played an important role in early 19th century for the revival of this religion and establish in the original form. However, even today, many of their cultural aspects including the form of dresses they maintain Hindu influence. *The form of Buddhism among them is according to Therav&#257;da tradition.* They believe that every Buddhist male should be ordained as a Buddhist monk at least for a weak. Otherwise, he will never be reborn as a human and hence no probability of his liberation from sams&#257;ra. In fact, when such people die their corpses are not carried by shoulders but holding the coffins above the knee level.
> Most of the religious festivals among baruas are common to other Buddhist countries. New Year festival gained religious importance among them. The kathina festival (after three months of rainy season) is celebrated and regarded as a joyful event. They also developed a form of unwritten devotional songs known as k&#299;rtan (or samk&#299;rtan singing together) in praise of Buddha and good principles of life. In most of the Buddhist festivals k&#299;rtans are sung either by a single person, in a group or only by two persons who debate taking two roles (popularly Siddhartha and Devadatta) and capturing a historical incident in Buddhas life. S&#299;vali p&#363;ja  offering of a large number of food and fruit items in name of Arahanth S&#299;vali is one of the festivals not much popular among Sri Lankan Buddhists. Offerings in name of Ven.Upagupta who appears as a prominent figure in the Sanskrit avad&#257;na literature and believed still living in n&#257;galoka is significant among the Baruas and Buddhists in Bangladesh as a whole. Ven. Sadhanananda  popular as vanabhante (a still living forest monk, who meditated in deep forest for 12 years) from Chakma community is also venerated with great respects by them. There are many great Buddhist scholar monks from Barua community, who played responsible roles for the propagation of Buddhism in and outside the country. *Ven. Atisha D&#299;pamkara sr&#299;jñ&#257;na  the founder of Tibetan Buddhism in 10th century B.C. is interpreted by many scholars as from Barua community. Ven. Karmayogi Kripasaran mahasthavir with many others was a close associate of Anag&#257;rika Dharmapala in reviving the Bodhgaya Buddhist Temple and Buddhism in India.*


----------



## the just

HinduIndia said:


> What a stupid comment. But if we are going to deal in stupid comments, then Technically Kashmir, Pakistan and Bangladesh belongs to Hindus, so if anything you guys should do the returning and pack your bags for Arabia



Are u really this dumb?according to your historians we are all decendent of ariayan rase the true people of bharat borsho is south Indians.so me thinks u need to pack your bags too.


----------



## the just

seiko said:


> yes yes cattle smuggling innocent villagers went to border for sight seeing and evil Bharatis shoot them for fun.. we heard it many times..



Please as if you don't know what we do to your gai Mata here.still you allow them to be prepared and presented at our table.and do check times of India for video photos for proof.or do they lie about their own country.


----------



## the just

Can someone specify why west Bengal is called west Bengal?is it west of India? Our west is greater rajshahi right?


----------



## Joe Shearer

kalu_miah said:


> The following is from the article:



What I was trying to convey in polite language is that this article has certain problems with it. Let us leave it at that.


----------



## LaBong

the just said:


> Can someone specify why west Bengal is called west Bengal?is it west of India? Our west is greater rajshahi right?



Well it should just be called Bengal, at least that is what young generation want it to be. However politicians who had seen the partition probably still remember that we are part of the bigger something.

There was a campaign by times of India to change the name to Bengal which was supported by younger generation, however they changed it to paschim banga to everyone's dismay. 

If it was upto me I'd have changed it to Gaur Bangla, sounds trippy.


----------



## Iggy

the just said:


> Please as if you don't know what we do to your gai Mata here.still you allow them to be prepared and presented at our table.and do check times of India for video photos for proof.or do they lie about their own country.



Look, what you do with the cow is not the topic.. You can eat it or kiss it or sleep with it, I dont care.. The issue is that you start to smuggle it and trying to enter my country illegaly. It is a big issue and it has to be dealt with.. BSF was not stationed in the border for giving handshakes to illegal immigrants.. You are most welcome to buy what ever from India in a legal manner and feel free to visit our country with a visa and a passport..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

seiko said:


> Look, what you do with the cow is not the topic.. You can eat it or kiss it or sleep with it, I dont care.. The issue is that you start to smuggle it and trying to enter my country illegaly. It is a big issue and it has to be dealt with.. BSF was not stationed in the border for giving handshakes to illegal immigrants.. You are most welcome to buy what ever from India in a legal manner and feel free to visit our country with a visa and a passport..



Shouldn't BSF kill more Indian cow traders who actually sell the cows to us than the innocent people who just buy it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

RiasatKhan said:


> Shouldn't BSF kill more Indian cow traders who actually sell the cows to us than the innocent people who just buy it?



Offcource.. They should be.. Bangladesh Security force can also do it.. Smuggling is a big headache and it results in loosing lots of rupees to the governments of both country..


----------



## scholseys

the just said:


> Can someone specify why west Bengal is called west Bengal?is it west of India? Our west is greater rajshahi right?



waiting to be unified

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

kobiraaz said:


> If pani is a sanskrit word then why Hindus in our country use Jol, Pishi, Mashi, Mangsho, snan, but muslims use Pani, Khala, Fufu, Gosto and Gosol? Curious to know!



Paani is Hindi originated from the Sanskrit word Paan means 'to drink' like Jalpaan


----------



## INDIC

LaBong said:


> Babus are long lost along with license raj, coffee house adda, durdarshan and everything else which signified per-libarization India. Now young cosmopolitan Bengalis are no different than their peers from Mumbai, Delhi or Chennai except for his/her penchant for Bengali songs and literature.



Whenever I visit Kolkata, it reminds me of colonial period.



Armstrong said:


> @Chinese-Dragon : Mate can you understand what the heck these Bengalis are talking about ?
> 
> I dunno they just lost me after the Kukri !



Its Khukhri, a type of big Knife Gorkha keep with themselves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

RiasatKhan said:


> Shouldn't BSF kill more Indian cow traders who actually sell the cows to us than the innocent people who just buy it?



Well Indian cow traders are selling cow well within Indian territory so what can BSF do about it? Selling cow isn't illegal in India. Its Bangladeshis who cross the border to buy cows and then sell the cows in high price in Bangladesh where demand is high.



Gigawatt said:


> Whenever I visit Kolkata, it reminds me of colonial period.
> 
> 
> 
> Its Khukhri, a type of big Knife Gorkha keep with themselves



Why so? ............


----------



## LaBong

aazidane said:


> waiting to be unified



Why do you guys want to be ruled by evil Calcutta dadas once again?


----------



## scholseys

LaBong said:


> Why do you guys want to be ruled by evil Calcutta dadas once again?



under a muslim rule of course


----------



## INDIC

LaBong said:


> Well Indian cow traders are selling cow well within Indian territory so what can BSF do about it? Selling cow isn't illegal in India. Its Bangladeshis who cross the border to buy cows and then sell the cows in high price in Bangladesh where demand is high.
> 
> 
> 
> Why so? ............



There are so many colonial era buildings there.


----------



## LaBong

aazidane said:


> under a muslim rule of course



Lol don't trust the evil designs of nefarious Calcutta babus, we will once again manage to rule you just as we did before. ;-)



Gigawatt said:


> There are so many colonial era buildings there.



Yes but most are in crumbling shapes. Govt try to protect the heritage ones but private owned ones slowly make way to shopping malls, multiplexes and gated complex.


----------



## scholseys

LaBong said:


> Lol don't trust the evil designs of nefarious Calcutta babus, we will once again manage to rule you just as we did before. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but most are in crumbling shapes. Govt try to protect the heritage ones but private owned ones slowly make way to shopping malls, multiplexes and gated complex.



I don't have a problem with a hindu leadership as long as the Bengal is united. Hell, i don't mind momota didi being the leader....akhon shob thikache, dada?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

aazidane said:


> I don't have a problem with a hindu leadership as long as the Bengal is united. Hell, i don't mind *momota didi being the leader*....akhon shob thikache, dada?



Kichudin didir under e thakun, nachte bhule jaben.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kalu_miah

Joe Shearer said:


> What I was trying to convey in polite language is that this article has certain problems with it. Let us leave it at that.



No question there, I have noticed it also. I was going to tell you to take it with a pinch of salt. In any case, the Barua's are a reality just like Chakma's. And they look closer to local Chittagong population than Chakma's, who look more similar to other hill tribes in the North east.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

When was Bengal Ruled by the class Called Calcutta Babus??? Sorry my history is weak...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

kalu_miah said:


> No question there, I have noticed it also. I was going to tell you to take it with a pinch of salt. In any case, the Barua's are a reality just like Chakma's. And they look closer to local Chittagong population than Chakma's, who look more similar to other hill tribes in the North east.



I appreciate the reference anyway, it is a timely reminder that my knowledge of the details of Bengali history is weaker than it ought to be, considering that our university course emphasised the history of Bengal while reading the history of India.

Incidentally, are copies of the History of Bengal still in print?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

scorpionx said:


> Kichudin didir under e thakun, nachte bhule jaben.



hasina/khaledar under e nachte nachte amra klanto/shranto, ekhon bhulai dorkar eastwood babu  !


----------



## LaBong

kobiraaz said:


> When was Bengal Ruled by the class Called Calcutta Babus??? Sorry my history is weak...



Maybe you need to grow a sarcasm bone. 

Your history is weak nonetheless, considering your post on another thread which was closed.


----------



## LaBong

Aren't the baruas also followers of theravada tradition.


----------



## sepoi

already here is hasina and khaeda . he just missed mamata too like tin sotiner ghor


LaBong said:


> Why do you guys want to be ruled by evil Calcutta dadas once again?


----------



## PlanetSoldier

LaBong said:


> Maybe you need to grow a sarcasm bone.
> 
> Your history is weak nonetheless, considering your post on another thread which was closed.



Strong historian...just answer the question, when were we under Calcutta Babus...that would be appreciable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

LaBong said:


> Maybe you need to grow a sarcasm bone.
> 
> Your history is weak nonetheless, considering your post on another thread which was closed.



You remember that?? correct me please... wanna learn........


----------



## Captain Spark

@sepoi @PlanetSoldier

anyone watched the movie "Gandu" in Bangladesh......???


----------



## INDIC

LaBong said:


> Yes but most are in crumbling shapes. Govt try to protect the heritage ones but private owned ones slowly make way to shopping malls, multiplexes and gated complex.



I don't know but some parts of Howrah Junction gave me the glimpse of colonial past. Its so huge.


----------



## LaBong

PlanetSoldier said:


> Strong historian...just answer the question, when were we under Calcutta Babus...that would be appreciable.



If I have to give explanation to whatever sh!t I type in BD defence then what's the point of posting here. I could just be well behaved and go for the junior tt post. :-\

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sepoi

dhallywood aka FDC movie ? like put koira dimu ami  i barely watch those .btw wbu GANDU ?


Captain Spark said:


> @sepoi @PlanetSoldier
> 
> anyone watched the movie "Gandu" in Bangladesh......???


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Captain Spark said:


> @sepoi @PlanetSoldier
> 
> anyone watched the movie "Gandu" in Bangladesh......???



If it's old Kolkata movie, I may have watched...I can't remember name well....why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Captain Spark said:


> @sepoi @PlanetSoldier
> 
> anyone watched the movie "Gandu" in Bangladesh......???



Watched it for 10-15 minutes, then stopped... Its sick!!


----------



## integra

LaBong said:


> @integra : why do you write something and then delete it! :/




Head Bangers don't fight.


----------



## Captain Spark

PlanetSoldier said:


> Did you put a youtube link....it's missing here, I see a big whitespace?



yeah, it's youtube link.....


I think u guys might like the tollywood movies:

Baishe shrabon, Autograph, Antoheen, Madly bangali, Feluda movies

Some oldies :

Bhranti bilas, Charmurti, Golpo holeo sotti, Sonar kella, Chhaddobeshi, Deowa neowa, Ogo bodhu sundori, Lukochuri, Bhanu goenda Johor assistant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Moander said:


> South India are fiercer than north-eastern people so major projects of central govt. like DRDO, ISRO, Medical colleges, Research institutes established in South India to keep them happy. On the hand, Delhi knows Bengali "Bhodrolok" won't do much even if they receive less project. So, more project for south India .



No South India is farther away from the borders and there is a huge supply of engineers which gives south india a competitive advantage over the others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Captain Spark

Android said:


> err... what exactly does the word "Gandu" means in bangla



It's a typical bengali slang....
It means an a$$(animal)......meant as a "Loser".



kobiraaz said:


> Watched it for 10-15 minutes, then stopped... Its sick!!



Yeah many do not like it.......but some does.....for the rap musics it has....


----------



## PRINCE_THE_SHOWSTOPPER

the just said:


> Can someone specify why west Bengal is called west Bengal?is it west of India? Our west is greater rajshahi right?


as during the british rule it was divided into 2 parts,east & west.... after independance,we kept "west bengal" name with us intact...now it would change to "paschimbanga",the utter BS courtsey-mamtadi


----------



## INDIC

PRINCE_THE_SHOWSTOPPER said:


> as during the british rule it was divided into 2 parts,east & west.... after independance,we kept "west bengal" name with us intact...now it would change to "paschimbanga",the utter BS courtsey-mamtadi



But all Indians in day to day life refer it as Bengal. No west


----------



## Mattrixx

Gigawatt said:


> But all Indians in day to day life refer it as Bengal. No west



Tripura is bengal too.
West can be poshchimbongo may be refers tripura east bengal.
We are actual Bengal Bangladesh(no east west) and we feel proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

Joe Shearer said:


> I appreciate the reference anyway, it is a timely reminder that my knowledge of the details of Bengali history is weaker than it ought to be, considering that our university course emphasised the history of Bengal while reading the history of India.
> 
> Incidentally, are copies of the History of Bengal still in print?



My history is not very strong either. ^ Not sure who wrote this book: History of Bengal. I remember studying history books by Ramesh Chandra Majumdar, back in college (11-12 grade) days. In university, since I did that in the US, I had no South Asian history class. But I scoured our main univ. library for history of this region.

For medieval history, I would recommend this online book:
The Rise of Islam and the Bengal Frontier, 1204


----------



## INDIC

madx said:


> Tripura is bengal too.
> West can be poshchimbongo may be refers tripura east bengal.
> We are actual Bengal Bangladesh(no east west) and we feel proud.



Tripura is always called Tripura.


----------



## Mattrixx

@Gigawatt @Captain Spark @LaBong
U guys know of 21 february mother language day.
How do bengal ppl feel about this. Is this widely celebrated or limited to some communities.


----------



## Joe Shearer

kalu_miah said:


> My history is not very strong either. ^ Not sure who wrote this book: History of Bengal. I remember studying history books by Ramesh Chandra Majumdar, back in college (11-12 grade) days. In university, since I did that in the US, I had no South Asian history class. But I scoured our main univ. library for history of this region.
> 
> For medieval history, I would recommend this online book:
> The Rise of Islam and the Bengal Frontier, 1204



Noted, with thanks.

The History I am talking about is the R. C. Majumdar/Jadunath Sarkar one, two volumes. Ramesh Majumdar is admittedly great, and I feel proud he was distantly related, but then I remember his right wing views and feel embarrassed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

madx said:


> @Gigawatt @Captain Spark @LaBong
> U guys know of 21 february mother language day.
> How do bengal ppl feel about this. Is this widely celebrated or limited to some communities.



It's celebrated in Kolkata but not widely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Captain Spark

madx said:


> @Gigawatt @Captain Spark @LaBong
> U guys know of 21 february mother language day.
> How do bengal ppl feel about this. Is this widely celebrated or limited to some communities.



Yeah, everybody knows it here.....and we feel proud about the fact that it was for the fight of Bengali language that this day was declared as the international mother language day....

Every news media broadcast the news of today being international mother language day......and the reason for it being so....

Celebrations r mostly limited to Kolkata....... there may be some celebrations in districts, but not telecast.... so we know very little about the celebrations of this occasion in districts, but, there definitely are some celebrations happening in Kolkata.

Elsewhere in India, news channels do inform viewers of the auspicious occasion, but , very few or no celebrations r organized anywhere as far as I know.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gonjo

Ami akjon Gorbito Bangali. Felt honored at Kolkata so many times, as they treated me as Oparer Bangali. Some dada did insulted me from their religious point of view, but Bangali boley Bangali ke maaf kore diechi. Hajar houk ami ethnically akjon Bangali, etai amader onek boro olongkar.

Thanks for this Shouhardomoy thread. Amra Bangali'ra ontoto akta thread e ki evabe ak konthe kotha bolte parina?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moander

KS said:


> No South India is farther away from the borders and there is a huge supply of engineers which gives south india a competitive advantage over the others.



So Govt. of India fear that in future it will loose West Bengal?



Gonjo said:


> Ami akjon Gorbito Bangali. Felt honored at Kolkata so many times, as they treated me as Oparer Bangali. Some dada did insulted me from their religious point of view, but Bangali boley Bangali ke maaf kore diechi. Hajar houk ami ethnically akjon Bangali, etai amader onek boro olongkar.
> 
> Thanks for this Shouhardomoy thread. Amra Bangali'ra ontoto akta thread e ki evabe ak konthe kotha bolte parina?



Never thought i will find a sane Bengali in PDF .


----------



## jaq111

Hi,
Proud Indian Bengali here. I don't understand you Bangladeshis. You should be part of India. You are also part of the Proud Aryan race. Create revolutions inside your country and merge with India soon. Looking forward to our West Bengal State becoming Bengal State. You have Indian blood in you. You are our brothers & sisters. We should be one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bagh

jaq111 said:


> Hi,
> Proud Indian Bengali here. I don't understand you Bangladeshis. You should be part of India. You are also part of the Proud Aryan race. *Create revolutions inside your country and merge with India soon. Looking forward to our West Bengal State becoming Bengal State. You have Indian blood in you. You are our brothers & sisters. We should be one!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kbd-raaf

PlanetSoldier said:


> Though it's the 1st time I'm hearing this fact, probably the reason behind this is the indices *(life expectancy, HDI etc. *) where both Pakistan and india lag behind BD. So, who relates sub continent to only india and Pakistan thinks that these two are currently band of brothers polishing rifles all the day pointing to each other standing behind BD...why to include BD with these lower standard?



Wrong and wrong.

I am Indian Bengali and I've found that I have more cultural similarity to Pakistanis and Sri Lankans than other Bengalis (inclusive of other Indian Bengalis).


----------



## jaq111

Banglar Bagh said:


> [/B]



What's so funny? That is the truth. You are not part of India now because of our stupid politicians. If I had been the leader at that time, would have never allowed Pakistan and Bangladesh to separate from India. Netaji Bose should have been around that time. It would have made all the difference.


----------



## animelive

jaq111 said:


> Hi,
> Proud Indian Bengali here. I don't understand you Bangladeshis. You should be part of India. You are also part of the Proud Aryan race. Create revolutions inside your country and merge with India soon. Looking forward to our West Bengal State becoming Bengal State. You have Indian blood in you. You are our brothers & sisters. We should be one!



There is no Indian Bangali. Come back to sense and have some pride or stay as a Hindustani. There is no epar opar Bangali for us. Only Bangali and they live in Bangladesh. India is a country and therefore there is no Indian blood, that is what wb peeps are confused about. You have already shamed us by going under India, now don't claim to be Bangali

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

West bengal should rather join BD and come back to its roots. Soon WB may be a part of BD anyway with rise of muslim converts there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

Luffy 500 said:


> West bengal should rather join BD and come back to its roots. Soon WB may be a part of BD anyway with rise of muslim converts there.



72% of west bengal population is Hindus... how suppose they like to join in BD? lol...


----------



## Luffy 500

danger007 said:


> 72% of west bengal population is Hindus... how suppose they like to join in BD? lol...



I am talking about the future. A muslim WB is inevitable.


----------



## Banglar Bagh

jaq111 said:


> What's so funny? That is the truth. You are not part of India now because of our stupid politicians. If I had been the leader at that time, would have never allowed Pakistan and Bangladesh to separate from India. Netaji Bose should have been around that time. It would have made all the difference.


Well I take it from your reply you are just talking straight from your mind. So buddy, reality check for you there is no point crying over what could have happened and what did happen because someone wasnt the leader. And talking about similarities between WB people and Bangladeshis, well I would say there exists huge differences between us. If you meet a Bangladeshi in real life you would understand. We share a common language, food habit, clothing to some extent. But the perception, ideologies, psychology of people vary widely from one another. Besides we have bled too much for this country. Why would we want to give it up? Now dont come with all so-called greatness of your country. We are better off in our own land and want to stay that way. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## danger007

Luffy 500 said:


> I am talking about the future. A muslim WB is inevitable.



nothing will happen.... why do they want to join with BD? who got no power....


----------



## Aka123

I am sure none of the two will happen. Neither Bangladesh should join India nor West Bengal should join Bangladesh.Though number of people come from Bangladesh to pursue education in West Bengal. I had Bangladeshi (both Hindu and Muslim) friends in college. They come with proper visa and I am not against it. It's better to be neighbors. But no way joining a communal constitution. People who wants to be secular may come with proper visas.

There's no communal violence in West Bengal similar to Bangladesh. I am pissed off seeing what's happening in Bangladesh for the last few months.There's harmony here and people here wants peace. 

So no sane Bengali will advocate any kind of unification.I have seen none in my life speaking about this. People in Bengal and India are secular and no way to fall in that communal trap any more. I am Bengali, from Kolkata, had my ancestral roots in East Bengal still I'll vehemently oppose this unification or whatever crap thing is being said. India and particularly Bengal has suffered a lot with communal violence in the past and it's enough now.

This unification kinda things people should have remembered during 1947 before choosing Pakistan.Partition riots started in Bengal only in Kolkata 1946, where riots in the name of creation of Pakistan started. From Bengal it spread to the rest of India. Bengal suffered lots of atrocities after that. People have paid a lot of price, even giving up life. So once it's done, it's done. No more.U can't revert anything.


----------



## kalu_miah

West Bengal is part of India and will remain one. Bangladesh will never become part of India, ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Luffy 500

Aka123 said:


> I am sure none of the two will happen. Neither Bangladesh should join India nor West Bengal should join Bangladesh.Though number of people come from Bangladesh to pursue education in West Bengal. I had Bangladeshi (both Hindu and Muslim) friends in collage. They come with proper visa and I am not against it. It's better to be neighbors. But no way joining a communal constitution. People who wants to be secular may come with proper visas.



Most BDs goes to EU, US, Canada and now Asian countries specially chinese and east asian ones for further studies. I am yet to met someone who studied in India. Yes some hindus who have relatives in India go there but that's an insignificant amount in the total foreign going students in BD. India it self suffers from hyper competition and now coming up with such BS as BDs requiring edu in India. And what's up with this "come with valid visa"? India is not a land of milk and honey that any BDs will ever consider going there without a Visa.  I guess U Indians follow the usual nazi tactic of repeating a lie a 1000 times to establish it as truth. Same is the case with this mythical illegal migrant crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

danger007 said:


> nothing will happen.... why do they want to join with BD? who got no power....




I am only talking theoretically here but a BD that also comprised West Bengal and some parts of the North Eastern states along with Rakhine in Myanmar would be quiet a powerful state over time.

It would still be pretty homogeneous as around 90% of the population would be ethnic Bengali's but would be more religiously diverse with the Muslim population dropping from the current 90% to around 70-75% in the new larger state. Hindu BD's would wield much more power in a larger BD than they ever have or could in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

UKBengali said:


> I am only talking theoretically here but a BD that also comprised West Bengal and some parts of the North Eastern states along with Rakhine in Myanmar would be quiet a powerful state over time.
> 
> It would still be pretty homogeneous as around 90% of the population would be ethnic Bengali's but would be more religiously diverse with the Muslim population dropping from the current 90% to around 70-75% in the new larger state. Hindu BD's would wield much more power in a larger BD than they ever have or could in India.



Please do not go there, there is no possibility of this happening, ever. NE states may become independent, if Indian colonial rule keeps oppressing them, but it may happen far in the future, if and when ASEAN becomes like EU, so they can join ASEAN (not to join Bangladesh). As for Rakhine, we will not get it back, instead we may have to make a deal with ASEAN to take Rohingya's in so we can get an entry to ASEAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaq111

No use speaking with stupid peoples here, Bye bye. I am a proud Indian first, then a Bengali. You Pakistani and Bangladeshi will become part of India one day whether you like it or not. Truth alone shall Triumph.


----------



## Aka123

Luffy 500 said:


> I am talking about the future. A muslim WB is inevitable.



You stay in your dreams and comment like a bigot. No conversion happens in West Bengal. I am from West Bengal and know about that much better than you.In West Bengal Hindus are 73% and Muslims are 25% and this is because even after partition many people didn't want to join EP,many Muslims come from the neighboring states of UP , Bihar and Orrisa to stay in Kolkata and also major illegal immigration from Bangladesh.Though the Indian Govt have at last taken up the latter seriously nowadays and the Borders are heavily gaurded now.I have many Muslim friends in Kolkata and I don't want you to teach us about Muslims in India.

People are much secular here and in reality doesn't have any dream of joining BD, but they are also not against BD. It's in PDF for the first time I am getting exposed to some religios fanatics from BD.

Because of this nature of West Bengal even nowadays Hindus are fleeing from BD to West Bengal, India. Basically movement of people in West Bengal didn't stop after partition like the rest of India. Below are few stats.

The 1951 census in India recorded 2.523 million refugees from East Bengal. Among them 2.061 million settled in West Bengal. The rest went to Assam, Tripura and other states.By 1973 their number reached over 6 million. The following table shows the major waves of refugee influx and the incident that caused it.

Year	Reason	Number in lakhs
1947	Partition	3.44
1948	Hyderabad annexation by India	7.86
1950	Barisal riots	15.75
1956	Pakistan becomes Islamic Republic	3.20
1964	Riots over Hazratbal incident	6.93
1971	Bangladesh liberation war	15

1951 census in Pakistan recorded 671,000 refugees in East Bengal, the majority of which came from West Bengal. Rest were from Bihar.By 1961 the numbers reached 850,000. Crude estimates suggest that about 1.5 million Muslims migrated from West Bengal and Bihar to East Bengal in two decades after partition.[



Any person joining this forum might will turn into a religious fanatic instigated by the kind of threads here. I hope not much people from our beloved Bengal is in this forum else seeing your threads what might happen is that real forced conversions of religion will start in West Bengal, Conversion from Islam to Hinduism.


----------



## Ammyy

Luffy 500 said:


> Most BDs goes to EU, US, Canada and now Asian countries specially chinese and east asian ones for further studies. I am yet to met someone who studied in India. Yes some hindus who have relatives in India go there but that's an insignificant amount in the total foreign going students in BD. India it self suffers from hyper competition and now coming up with such BS as BDs requiring edu in India. And what's up with this "come with valid visa"? India is not a land of milk and honey that any BDs will ever consider going there without a Visa.  I guess U Indians follow the usual nazi tactic of repeating a lie a 1000 times to establish it as truth. Same is the case with this mythical illegal migrant crap.



Little knowledge about things that you trying to post can save you from embarrassment... but its seems this become your daily routine .

India attracts more foreign students than China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

Ammyy said:


> Little knowledge about things that you trying to post can save you from embarrassment... but its seems this become your daily routine .
> 
> India attracts more foreign students than China



You are giving that troller so much credit. Indian education is top class. Many of my relatives, friends and 
known people gone there to study.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

kalu_miah said:


> Please do not go there, there is no possibility of this happening, ever. NE states may become independent, if Indian colonial rule keeps oppressing them, but it may happen far in the future, if and when ASEAN becomes like EU, so they can join ASEAN (not to join Bangladesh). As for Rakhine, we will not get it back, instead we may have to make a deal with ASEAN to take Rohingya's in so we can get an entry to ASEAN.



NE states are not going any where 

But you can keep dreaming ... We cant stop you from your day dreams .


----------



## kalu_miah

madx said:


> You are giving that troller so much credit. Indian education is top class. Many of my relatives, friends and
> known people gone there to study.



That explains your pro-India bent. We should make it illegal for Bangladeshi's to go to India for anything other than essential business such as commodities trade.



Ammyy said:


> NE states are not going any where
> 
> But you can keep dreaming ... We cant stop you from your day dreams .



We wish you good luck with NE states, you will need it. As for Bangladesh and ASEAN, it does not matter what Indians think about this, it is up to the population of Bangladesh and ASEAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

Aka123 said:


> You stay in your dreams and comment like a bigot. No conversion happens in West Bengal. I am from West Bengal and know about that much better than you.In West Bengal Hindus are 73% and Muslims are 25% and this is because even after partition many people didn't want to join EP,many Muslims come from the neighboring states of UP , Bihar and Orrisa to stay in Kolkata and also major illegal immigration from Bangladesh.Though the Indian Govt have at last taken up the latter seriously nowadays and the Borders are heavily gaurded now.I have many Muslim friends in Kolkata and I don't want you to teach us about Muslims in India.
> 
> People are much secular here and in reality doesn't have any dream of joining BD, but they are also not against BD. It's in PDF for the first time I am getting exposed to some religios fanatics from BD.
> 
> Because of this nature of West Bengal even nowadays Hindus are fleeing from BD to West Bengal, India. Basically movement of people in West Bengal didn't stop after partition like the rest of India. Below are few stats.
> 
> The 1951 census in India recorded 2.523 million refugees from East Bengal. Among them 2.061 million settled in West Bengal. The rest went to Assam, Tripura and other states.By 1973 their number reached over 6 million. The following table shows the major waves of refugee influx and the incident that caused it.
> 
> Year	Reason	Number in lakhs
> 1947	Partition	3.44
> 1948	Hyderabad annexation by India	7.86
> 1950	Barisal riots	15.75
> 1956	Pakistan becomes Islamic Republic	3.20
> 1964	Riots over Hazratbal incident	6.93
> 1971	Bangladesh liberation war	15
> 
> 1951 census in Pakistan recorded 671,000 refugees in East Bengal, the majority of which came from West Bengal. Rest were from Bihar.By 1961 the numbers reached 850,000. Crude estimates suggest that about 1.5 million Muslims migrated from West Bengal and Bihar to East Bengal in two decades after partition.[
> 
> 
> 
> Any person joining this forum might will turn into a religious fanatic instigated by the kind of threads here. I hope not much people from our beloved Bengal is in this forum else seeing your threads what might happen is that real forced conversions of religion will start in West Bengal, Conversion from Islam to Hinduism.



There is no chance of WB to join BD. They always differ us on most of the cases. Hindu west bengle will always be a part
of India. I have no hope for them. Its a disgrace they cant ever claim themseves glorious Bengle. Rather I have hope for
NE regions of India. Some of its parts can join BD or create new countries in near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

kalu_miah said:


> That explains your pro-India bent. We should make it illegal for Bangladeshi's to go to India for anything other than essential business such as commodities trade.



Who the hell you are to decide faith of all Bangladeshi people ??? 

People like you represent a very small group in Bangladesh and soon even they will be destroyed cause war mongers should not be allowed in Bangladesh...


----------



## kalu_miah

Ammyy said:


> Who the hell you are to decide faith of all Bangladeshi people ???
> 
> People like you represent a very small group in Bangladesh and soon even they will be destroyed cause war mongers should not be allowed in Bangladesh...



Who is deciding anyone's faith, madx is a Muslim. My own cousin studied in India. Stop your delusions about Bangladesh and Bangladeshi's. You are in no position to dictate who should be allowed in Bangladesh, remember you are INDIAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luffy 500

Ammyy said:


> Little knowledge about things that you trying to post can save you from embarrassment... but its seems this become your daily routine .
> 
> India attracts more foreign students than China



IBN.  Facts are facts whether U want to accept it or not and the ground reality is that BDs don't go to India for study. Where in the article does it mention BD?

OK let me give U this stat. In your article it is said that india hosted 21778 students in 2008. Now the no. of students send by BD in 2008 was 15300 , a vast majority of whom were to EU and US. U want to say that 15K of those 21 K that IND hosted came BD?  The sooner U get off your stupid delusions the better. Middle class families who can afford to send their kids abroad don't waste their precious money on Indian unis avoiding US and EU ones. Btw the no. of students India send abroad in 2008 were 170000.  What's the matter? why Indians hoarding out of the country in masses rather than opting for IND unis? 

http://unesdoc.unesco.org/images/0019/001915/191584E.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aka123

madx said:


> There is no chance of WB to join BD. They always differ us on most of the cases. Hindu west bengle will always be a part
> of India. I have no hope for them.* Its a disgrace they cant ever claim themseves glorious Bengle. *Rather I have hope for
> NE regions of India. *Some of its parts can join BD or create new countries in near future.*



I think you are a bit incorrect on the first one. Not sure from where you got the logic. Anyways.....

Regarding your second logic, I am not sure what's your hypothesis on that. If that's what you feel, then even I feel BD govt. will very soon appeal to Ind Govt to help BD merge with Bengal and make undivided Bengal a state of India, which India will reject.

Sir, if you want to post personal theories then anyone can post anything. Sorry if I offended you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

kalu_miah said:


> Who is deciding anyone's faith, madx is a Muslim. My own cousin studied in India. Stop your delusions about Bangladesh and Bangladeshi's. You are in no position to dictate who should be allowed in Bangladesh, remember you are INDIAN.



I thought your gov run from India ... 

You people are so much confused first decide what you want to say. In India it doesn't matter which religion you belongs.
Most laughable thing is that some idiots here talking about muslim population in WB and NE, even if they become muslim majority not even a single person want to join BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

kalu_miah said:


> That explains your pro-India bent. We should make it illegal for Bangladeshi's to go to India for anything other than essential business such as commodities trade.



Indians are good at education sector. Their medical and IT sectors are top class. If you do some research you 
can see their university rankings on top 100. So poor BD ppl can choose india as alternative over western 
countries.You cant restrict ppl in terms of education. BD ppl cant restrict themselves in its small area they 
will explore the world.And Im not here to prove what Im.


----------



## kalu_miah

madx said:


> Indians are good at education sector. Their medical and IT sectors are top class. If you do some research you
> can see their university rankings on top 100. So poor BD ppl can choose india as alternative over western
> countries.You cant restrict ppl in terms of education. BD ppl cant restrict themselves in its small area they
> will explore the world.And Im not here to prove what Im.



India's only strength is English and they are cheap. We can do better within Bangladesh for Education. If we need to go for medical treatment, Thailand can compete with India and I heard they provide better service. We need to build relations with ASEAN countries along with South Korea and Japan, rather than spending our hard earned cash on India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Luffy 500 said:


> IBN.  Facts are facts whether U want to accept it or not and the ground reality is that BDs don't go to India for study. Where in the article does it mention BD?
> 
> OK let me give U this stat. In your article is has is said that india hosted 21778 students in 2008. Now the no. of students send by BD in 2008 was 15300 , a vast majority of whom were to EU and US. U want to say that 15K of those 21 K that IND hosted came BD?  The sooner U get off your stupid delusions the better. Middle class families who can afford to send their kids abroad don't waste their precious money on Indian unis avoiding US and EU ones. Btw the no. of students India send abroad in 2008 were 139000.  What's the matter? why Indians hoarding out of the country in masses rather than opting for IND unis?
> 
> http://unesdoc.unesco.org/images/0019/001915/191584E.pdf



Idiot where I said India is better in terms of education then EU or USA or Australia???

very first line of the same article 


> Indias efforts to become Asias Knowledge Hub may soon materialise.



Quality of education in India increasing by every passing day.

I wish you can also get some quality education in your own country

what you said in your previous post


> I am yet to met someone who studied in India



So I simply replied to your question and you yourself posted link about more then 21K international students in India in 2008.


----------



## Luffy 500

madx said:


> Indians are good at education sector. Their medical and IT sectors are top class. If you do some research you
> can see their university rankings on top 100. So poor BD ppl can choose india as alternative over western
> countries.You cant restrict ppl in terms of education. BD ppl cant restrict themselves in its small area they
> will explore the world.And Im not here to prove what Im.



What a shameless dalal. Yes nothing but that. U can have 4 year Bsc degrees from Malaysian uni in about 15 lacs taka. 2 of my friends are in ML. Poor BD people? What do we have private unis for? Who are the majority students in public unis? Yes these are poor BD people. Have some shame troll. 

Ps: there is no Indian uni in top 100 except for IIT bombay may be.



Ammyy said:


> So I simply replied to your question and you yourself posted link about more then 21K international students in India in 2008.



21K students in IND was in the link U posted. Did U even read what U posted?


----------



## Ammyy

Luffy 500 said:


> 21K students in IND was in the link U posted. Did U even read what U posted?



I really dint read it... Cause I know people came to India for studies.


----------



## Luffy 500

Ammyy said:


> I really dint read it... Cause I know people came to India for studies.



In that sense many nepalis, Bhutanese, Lankans and Indians etc also come to BD for studies. That doesn't mean that any of those countries major destination is BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

Luffy 500 said:


> In that sense many nepalis, Bhutanese, Lankans and Indians etc also come to BD for studies. That doesn't mean that any of those countries major destination is BD.



Jokes not allowed... here we are doing some serious discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Good job lungi, so many posts without the word fart.


----------



## Aka123

madx said:


> There is no chance of WB to join BD. They always differ us on most of the cases. Hindu west bengle will always be a part
> of India. I have no hope for them. Its a disgrace they cant ever claim themseves glorious Bengle. Rather I have hope for
> NE regions of India. Some of its parts can join BD or create new countries in near future.



Dude, I am not against Bangladesh. I have friends who are from Bangladesh. We share very good terms. Never we discuss on religion as we have lot of other good things to discuss.

West Bengal is secular. You won't find people here discussing on religion. Religion is a very personal thing and not a matter of discussion. I think no one has the right to dictate what faith one should follow.

I had a feel good factor for Bangladeshis and still I have the same. But here in PDF I have seen some fanatic BD's (Not all as there are quite a few sensible and good BD's here as well) who are abusing other faiths, demean other faiths and portraying their religion as superior, abusing India like hell. This pisses me off sometimes.
I don't think I have started any abusive thread towards BD or Pak till now. If you find one that will be a response against another.

Anyways I won't let my mentality change towards BD seeing these virtual Bigots from BD as I have met some real good people from BD and I know these bigots are not the mass.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

Aka123 said:


> Dude, I am not against Bangladesh. I have friends who are from Bangladesh. We share very good terms. Never we discuss on religion as we have lot of other good things to discuss.
> 
> West Bengal is secular. You won't find people here discussing on religion. Religion is a very personal thing and not a matter of discussion. I think no one has the right to dictate what faith one should you follow.
> 
> I had a feel good factor for Bangladeshis and still I have the same. But here in PDF I have seen some fanatic BD's (Not all as there are quite a few sensible and good BD's here as well) who are abusing other faiths, demean other faiths and portraying their religion as superior, abusing India like hell. This pisses me off sometimes.
> I don't think I have started any abusive thread towards BD or Pak till now. If you find one that will be a response against another.
> 
> Anyways I won't let my mentality change towards BD seeing these virtual Bigots from BD as I have met some real good people from BD and I know these bigots are not the mass.



Just one simple fact, off line life and on line anonymous forums are two different worlds, the two do not intersect. The nice friendly Bangladeshi you meet could be the online "bigot" here in PDF, hate to break it to you, but that is the reality, not just for Bangladeshi's but for anyone in any part of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mattrixx

kalu_miah said:


> India's only strength is English and they are cheap. We can do better within Bangladesh for Education. If we need to go for medical treatment, Thailand can compete with India and I heard they provide better service. We need to build relations with ASEAN countries along with South Korea and Japan, rather than spending our hard earned cash on India.



As long as BD cant provide world class education, money is wasted anyways.If we get cheap education from India isnt it good. Its a fact that BD ppl dont choose India over other countries, as long as its possible.




Aka123 said:


> I think you are a bit incorrect on the first one. Not sure from where you got the logic. Anyways.....
> 
> Regarding your second logic, I am not sure what's your hypothesis on that. If that's what you feel, then even I feel BD govt. will very soon appeal to Ind Govt to help BD merge with Bengal and make undivided Bengal a state of India, which India will reject.
> 
> Sir, if you want to post personal theories then anyone can post anything. Sorry if I offended you.



Its your territory you know better than me  
BTW from which part are you.


----------



## Aka123

madx said:


> As long as BD cant provide world class education, money is wasted anyways.If we get cheap education from India isnt it good. Its a fact that BD ppl dont choose India over other countries, as long as its possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its your territory you know better than me
> BTW from which part are you.




From Kolkata, or are you asking about my Anscestral origin ?


----------



## Luffy 500

Ammyy said:


> Jokes not allowed... here we are doing some serious discussion



There are many of foreign students in BD. I forgot to mention africans too. We have a OIC sponsored uni called Islamic University of Technology that has plenty of foreign students. DU has plenty of foreign students and yes Indian included. While NSU , Brac, East west which are good private ones host many nepali and bhutanese students.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

madx said:


> As long as BD cant provide world class education, money is wasted anyways.If we get cheap education from India isnt it good. Its a fact that BD ppl dont choose India over other countries, as long as its possible.



Foreign students build bridges between countries and societies. I recommend building bridges with ASEAN+2, China, Russia+ former soviet states, Muslim world etc. India should be our last priority. Cheap is not always good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

kalu_miah said:


> Just one simple fact, off line life and on line anonymous forums are two different worlds, the two do not intersect. The nice friendly Bangladeshi you meet could be the online "bigot" here in PDF, hate to break it to you, but that is the reality, not just for Bangladeshi's but for anyone in any part of the world.



Yeah that might be. Who knows. But that's not something unknown to me and that's truth for majority. Even you will get a lot of similar Indians. But I think I'll not put myself in that list.


----------



## the just

What did I miss?What did I miss? Good lord...it stinks here.is it moron troll festival?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

kalu_miah said:


> Foreign students build bridges between countries and societies. I recommend building bridges with ASEAN+2, China, Russia+ former soviet states, Muslim world etc. India should be our last priority. Cheap is not always good.



With current per capita income of your country I am afraid may be you cant even make it to India ....


----------



## Luffy 500

the just said:


> What did I miss?What did I miss? Good lord...it stinks here.is it moron troll festival?



U missed this gem of a post:



jaq111 said:


> Hi,
> Proud Indian Bengali here. I don't understand you Bangladeshis. You should be part of India. You are also part of the Proud Aryan race. Create revolutions inside your country and merge with India soon. Looking forward to our West Bengal State becoming Bengal State. You have Indian blood in you. You are our brothers & sisters. We should be one!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

LaBong said:


> Good job lungi, so many posts without the word fart.



Shhhhh luffi Fartman is here..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

Fellow BD members. 
BD is now overflowing with African students and African population. This is giving me a huge headache.
They can bring some bad Illness with them. UN peace keeping missions in Africa are causes of this.


----------



## LaBong

Oh by the way west bengal has iit kgp which is among the top 50 tech schools in the world, iim joka which is once again among the top 50 business school in the world. Not sure how isi kolkata fares, but surely among the top in its class. 

Only sad thing is the likes of presidency and cu is in shambles.


----------



## Aka123

LaBong said:


> Oh by the way west bengal has iit kgp which is among the top 50 tech schools in the world, iim joka which is once again among the top 50 business school in the world. Not sure how isi kolkata fares, but surely among the top in its class.
> 
> Only sad thing is the likes of *presidency and cu is in shambles*.



Still they are among the best!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

Ammyy said:


> With current per capita income of your country I am afraid may be you cant even make it to India ....



With the current the current amount of people who use toilet in India, i am afraid your country will soon be renamed into shitustan. Not surprising as you people always post bullshit as well. Must be a trait acquired from lack of toilets

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## the just

madx said:


> Fellow BD members.
> BD is now overflowing with African students and African population. This is giving me a huge headache.
> They can bring some bad Illness with them. UN peace keeping missions in Africa are causes of this.



Whaaaaaaaaaaaaa?dude you seriously need help.just because they are from Africa,you suspect they carry germs of some kind ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## asad71

Indian Bengalees must envy us because we are free; they are not. Beside the fact that we are staunch Muslims, we also nurture Bengali culture, language, literature and music.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LaBong

Aka123 said:


> Still they are among the best!!



I mean not what they used to be.


----------



## Luffy 500

madx said:


> Fellow BD members.
> BD is now overflowing with African students and African population. This is giving me a huge headache.
> They can bring some bad Illness with them. UN peace keeping missions in Africa are causes of this.



The biggest menace are chapatti worshipping clowns who are like a parasite sucking BD's blood. We will have to get rid of all this awami loving chapatti walas before kicking out all sorts racist bigots from BD. I believe U will agree.


----------



## LaBong

There was this bd engineer who made the design of the building which was tallest in its time. He was educated in Shibpur BE college.


----------



## animelive

madx said:


> Fellow BD members.
> BD is now overflowing with African students and African population. This is giving me a huge headache.
> They can bring some bad Illness with them. UN peace keeping missions in Africa are causes of this.



Why am i not surprised to see such stupidity from a chapati?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

Luffy 500 said:


> The biggest menace are chapatti worshipping clowns who are like a parasite sucking BD's blood. We have to get rid of this awami loving chapatti walas before kicking out all sorts racist from BD. I believe U will agree.



Sorry cant help it. Invaders are not wellcome here. Bihari, rohingya all should be kicked out.


----------



## LaBong

asad71 said:


> Indian Bengalees must envy us because we are free; they are not. Beside the fact that we are staunch Muslims, we also nurture Bengali culture, language, literature and music.



Your country is basically run by dalals and pranab da or mamata di pull the string from background. Sad, sad you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mattrixx

animelive said:


> Why am i not surprised to see such stupidity from a chapati?



Because your one side brain is cut off by a chapati. And now you are having mental disorder.
Act like an animal, talk and eat bull$hit.


----------



## animelive

madx said:


> Because your one side brain is cut off by a chapati. And now you are having mental disorder.
> Act like an animal, talk and eat bull$hit.



what the **** does that even mean?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

madx said:


> Sorry cant help it. Invaders are not wellcome here. Bihari, rohingya all should be kicked out.



Did U get some shoe treatment from a rohingya or a bihari while trying to act as a shonarchele with chapatti ,that U whine about them all the time albeit U are a racist...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mattrixx

Aka123 said:


> From Kolkata, or are you asking about my Anscestral origin ?



Kolkata dada. Thats good. 
I was saying when you guys will do something incredible that will be named as Indian.
So ultimately you will not bring any glory to bengle or Bangla. Only Indians will treat you as Bengle.
To the outside world you are only Indian.
But when we will do something that will go after the name of Bengle. Its our responsiblity to fame the Bengle.
Its a pity you couldnt join us.


----------



## Aka123

madx said:


> Kolkata dada. Thats good.
> I was saying when you guys will do something incredible that will be named as Indian.
> So ultimately you will not bring any glory to bengle or Bangla. Only Indians will treat you as Bengle.
> To the outside world you are only Indian.
> But when we will do something that will go after the name of Bengle. Its our responsiblity to fame the Bengle.
> Its a pity you couldnt join us.



If you do something good, World will know the person as, a person from Bangladesh. If we do something good, World will know the person as, a Bengali from India. I think that would answer your question.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

madx said:


> Sorry cant help it. Invaders are not wellcome here. Bihari, rohingya all should be kicked out.



Biharis and Rohingyas are not invaders.They are refugees.Biharis have been granted citizenship so they are not refugees anymore.But Rohingyas are refugees.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mattrixx

RiasatKhan said:


> Biharis and Rohingyas are not invaders.They are refugees.Biharis have been granted citizenship so they are not refugees anymore.But Rohingyas are refugees.



Not all of the Bihari are ctizens of BD. Most of them still want to go to Pakistan. You can see here luffi, MD Akmal.They consider themselves Pakistani. And terror limit amongst Bihari and rohingyas 
are very high than normal Bangladeshi.They are the cause of unrest in many of the parts in BD.


----------



## animelive

madx said:


> Not all of the Bihari are ctizens of BD. Most of them still want to go to Pakistan. You can see here luffi, MD Akmal.They consider themselves Pakistani. And terror limit amongst Bihari and rohingyas
> are very high than normal Bangladeshi.They are the cause of unrest in many of the parts in BD.



Do you mean visit Pakistan? why is that a problem? my grandfather spent quite a lot of his time working there. Same with my father after the war. Does that make them Pakistanis? i am afraid your brain is too tiny if not in-existent to make even a little bit of sense in your post.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pboy

I have always wondered how it is....


----------



## Mattrixx

animelive said:


> Do you mean visit Pakistan? why is that a problem? my grandfather spent quite a lot of his time working there. Same with my father after the war. Does that make them Pakistanis? i am afraid your brain is too tiny if not in-existent to make even a little bit of sense in your post.



First see your user name. Then quote. When I mentioned you kid. Its disgusting everytime I post and you
come from no where. Without no logic and meaning you just troll. That extraordinary animal brain of your
is no match with my normal human brain. So why dont you spare me with your ultraordinary brain which 
is infested by chapati.


----------



## Aka123

madx said:


> First see your user name. Then quote. When I mentioned you kid. Its disgusting everytime I post and you
> come from no where. Without no logic and meaning you just troll. That extraordinary animal brain of your
> is no match with my normal human brain. So why dont you spare me with your ultraordinary brain which
> is infested by chapati.



Bro... I think u shouldn't tax your brain by responding to trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

@RiasatKhan @kalu_miah
What do you say on this. Isnt it true that African migrants are only allowed in most of the countries after proper examine. They hold many of worst diseases. So why BD shouldnt strict on this. So many African ppl are entering ppl everyday, purpose of education and living. In addition their criminal activities are also getting higher.


----------



## Anubis

madx said:


> @RiasatKhan @kalu_miah
> What do you say on this. Isnt it true that African migrants are only allowed in most of the countries after proper examine. They hold many of worst diseases. So why BD shouldnt strict on this. So many African ppl are entering ppl everyday, purpose of education and living. In addition their criminal activities are also getting higher.



I don't know whether they are checked for STDs before they come here.But I have never heard of any criminal activities by Africans in Bangladesh.Most of those who come here are either students or sportsmen or work for the UN or some other NGOs.I have met a couple of them and they are pretty decent people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

RiasatKhan said:


> I don't know whether they are checked for STDs before they come here.But I have never heard of any criminal activities by Africans in Bangladesh.Most of those who come here are either students or sportsmen or work for the UN or some other NGOs.I have met a couple of them and they are pretty decent people.



Ya they are decent ppl. Im not accusing ppl at large. But I go through some of the newses where some of them detained for drug dealing and currency trafficking. 
It seems to me Africans are choosing BD as better destination. So in the future they will overflow here.If there is any problem its high time to take action.


----------



## Aka123

Moander said:


> I was born and bred in Dhaka. I have never been to India. I know that a huge number of Bengali people live in India. I am curious about How Indian Bengali's perceive Bangladesh & Bangladeshi?
> 
> 
> I would like to ask Indian Bengali members to answer the question.


 
I would like to invite u in Bengal, India. There are very beautiful places in West Bengal like your Bangladesh. You can view the vibrant city life in Kolkata, the majestic Himalayas in Darjeeling and a lot more. And I am certain that u'll feel like being home here. Same type of people, same language, same type of food. Come and witness for yourself. And the most imp thing is no one will question u here about your Nationality and look at you as foreigners.


----------



## eastwatch

madx said:


> Sorry cant help it. Invaders are not wellcome here. Bihari, rohingya all should be kicked out.



Read more about Nazi Hitler. You talk more like him. If this is AL philosophy, then BD should get rid of this racist parasite group of people who believe in Hitler's way of solving problems. You have no right to talk against people who came to today's Bangladesh when it was east Pakistan. These Biharis lost their properties and lives when they had to leave India in 1947. These Biharis lost lives again when the Bangla speakers started killing them in our NW in the 1st week of March, 1971. 

Neither should we ever hate any one because of his language nor should we do so because of his religion. All are our people.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aka123

I like this thread.....other than few trolls out here ...  .... it's nice!!


----------



## Aka123

Pboy said:


> I have always wondered how it is....



It's good. There's no animosity as such between Bengalis of India and Bangladesh. You shouldn't go by the PDF posts else u'll develop a misconception because of some pathetic trolls out here.

Bdw I have followed quite a few posts of yours and found you to be a very sensible poster. I'll praise you for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## priti

from what i know indian bengalis are comfortable with bangals. no problem. bengalis are not as rabid and mentally unstable as people in the north-west.


----------



## Aka123

priti said:


> from what i know indian bengalis are comfortable with bangals. no problem. bengalis are not as rabid and mentally unstable as people in the north-west.




India had a lot of problems with Pakistan than with Bangladesh. Major things were Border disputes like Sir Creek, dispute on Junagadh, disputes of Kashmir etc. That's why India and Pakistan had 3-4 wars till date. 

But India and Bangladesh never had that many issues if compared. In fact India jointly fought with BD against Pak during 1971 war. That's one of the reason why till date Ind-BD borders were very loosely guarded, which has been made strict recently due to illegal immigration.Diplomatic relations of India and BD are much better. This is one reason, getting a Bangladeshi visa is much easier for an Indian than getting a Pakistani visa and vice versa. In fact Sheikh Hasinas son did all his schooling and college from India.

Other than that there are cultural similarities, same Language, similarity in food and festivals. 

I feel Pakistan (Islamic Republic) is much more radical than Bangladesh (People's Republic). Hindu Muslim ratio in the respective countries says so. 

Pakistan - Muslim 97%; Hindu 1.6%
Bangladesh - Muslim 89.5%; Hindu 9.6%

Though the number of Hindus have decreased much these days in BD due to regular migrations of Hindus to India. Many Hindus still migrate to India from Bangladesh even after 30-40 years of partition. This scenario is not at all common in the West as the rules are stricter.


Many of my Bengali friends from India have been to Bangladesh to visit their ancestral home. My cousins husband is a Businessman in Dhaka, though his home is in Kolkata. Many people from Bangladesh came to India (Kolkata) during their marriage.
My friends parents have their Business in Dhaka and they have temporarily moved there, though my friend and his wife stays in India. 
Number of Bangladeshis are staying in Kolkata in fact in other parts of India as well for their Businesses.Number of people from BD come to Kolkata for their Medical treatment. I know this because many patients from BD come to our Hospital in Kolkata. My brother in fact has a number of Bangladeshi patients who are friends with him now and they come with so many gifts.
One of my friend is getting married this year and his would be wife is from Dhaka.

These examples doesn't mean I support unification or something like that stuff. Explicitly mentioning as some people might deduce that. But it's really good to have neighbors with so many similarities.It'll even be better if relationships between India and Bangladesh grows further.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

madx said:


> Kolkata dada. Thats good.
> I was saying when you guys will do something incredible that will be named as Indian.
> So ultimately you will not bring any glory to bengle or Bangla. Only Indians will treat you as Bengle.
> To the outside world you are only Indian.
> But when we will do something that will go after the name of Bengle. Its our responsiblity to fame the Bengle.
> Its a pity you couldnt join us.



They will be known as Indian Bengali.


----------



## asad71

Aka123 said:


> India had a lot of problems with Pakistan than with Bangladesh. Major things were Border disputes like Sir Creek, dispute on Junagadh, disputes of Kashmir etc. That's why India and Pakistan had 3-4 wars till date.
> 
> But In
> 
> untries says so.
> 
> Pakistan - Muslim 97%; Hindu 1.6%
> *Bangladesh - Muslim 89.5%; Hindu 9.6%*
> 
> Though the number of Hindus have decreased much these days in BD due to regular migrations of Hindus to India. Many Hindus still migrate to India from Bangladesh even after 30-40 years of partition. This scenario is not at all common in the West as the rules are stricter.
> 
> really good to have neighbors with so many similarities.It'll even be better if relationships between India and Bangladesh grows further.



That 9.60% is not Hindu only, it's the total non-Muslim population. Only half of that is Hindu. Within the Hindu element only a marginal amount is High Cast / Brahmin. The total non-Muslim population has reduced to half of that figure which is a decade old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

asad71 said:


> That 9.60% is not Hindu only, it's the total non-Muslim population. Only half of that is Hindu. Within the Hindu element only a marginal amount is High Cast / Brahmin. The total non-Muslim population has reduced to half of that figure which is a decade old.



9.6 + 89.5. Add this and then subtract that from 100. The difference is (.9%) what you are saying as non Muslims + non Hindus in BD. Well u might be correct in saying that the most recent stats of non Muslims have reduced more due to regular migrations in India and other countries.
Can u plz post the most recent fig, I didn't find that in the net?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaq111

Look, the logic is simple here. No offense, it's the truth. In the world sphere, Pakistan and Bangladesh is taken as nobody. The former is even considered extremist. With India, you will be somebody. The Chinese and the west are plotting against us because we are divided now. They have used the same principle of divide and rule from ages past. If we are united, they will think twice before messing with us or never mess with us for that matter. What is stopping you from reunification? If religion is the problem, we Indians treat everyone equally. We have Hindu, Muslim and other religion brothers and sisters. If we are living happily, why can't you? Bangladesh, even if you consider not a part of us, we would still protect you. You are surrounded by us, so no fear of foreign invasion. You would have known the pain if you had a Chinese border. United we stand, Divided we fall. Vande Mataram, the slogan we used when the pink pigs occupied our unified country then.

P.S. Stupid people here who doesn't think of long term benefits, don't bother replying.


----------



## Aka123

jaq111 said:


> Look, the logic is simple here. No offense, it's the truth. In the world sphere, Pakistan and Bangladesh is taken as nobody. The former is even considered extremist. With India, you will be somebody. The Chinese and the west are plotting against us because we are divided now. They have used the same principle of divide and rule from ages past. If we are united, they will think twice before messing with us or never mess with us for that matter. What is stopping you from reunification? If religion is the problem, we Indians treat everyone equally. We have Hindu, Muslim and other religion brothers and sisters. If we are living happily, why can't you? Bangladesh, even if you consider not a part of us, we would still protect you. You are surrounded by us, so no fear of foreign invasion. You would have known the pain if you had a Chinese border. United we stand, Divided we fall. Vande Mataram, the slogan we used when the pink pigs occupied our unified country then.
> 
> P.S. Stupid people here who doesn't think of long term benefits, don't bother replying.



*No it can't happen as simple as that. *There's no point in reunification. You can't change the past. Whatever has happened has happened. Once a person dies, you can't ask him to be alive again simple logic.
Rather than chanting re unification, try to do something useful for India. That will help the country much more.

My view is let India, Pakistan and Bangladesh be friendly neighbors. This reunification thing is a complete nonsense hypothesis and I am sure you won't get any support in this from neither Indians nor Pakistanis nor Bangladeshis. So please keep this suggestion of you to yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

madx said:


> First see your user name. Then quote. When I mentioned you kid. Its disgusting everytime I post and you
> come from no where. Without no logic and meaning you just troll. That extraordinary animal brain of your
> is no match with my normal human brain. So why dont you spare me with your ultraordinary brain which
> is infested by chapati.


1) going by that logic, you are a mad retard however, i won't argue with that as you are one indeed 
2)isn't it more embarrassing that a kid has more knowledge than you? heck my 10 year old brother has better brain than yours.
3) its your fault that you suck so bad in English. I'm giving free lessons so feel free to drop by
4)Its about time you realize that humans are animals as well or did you not attend to school, chapati?
5)I think we are having a misunderstanding here, it is you who seems to have the tiny brain of a chapati

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Only the Re-carnation of the True inherent Dravidian Nationhood of West Bengal People could help them to feel the Real Nationhood. We are the Bangladeshi Race, the True Continua-tor of the Dravidian Blood Flow. We are a Race. The Bangladeshi Race, the Seventh Largest Nation of the World. This is a True Family. None can stop us. None can destroy us. None can divide our Race. We are the Pure One. We know all the Aryan agents and their allies. We kicked some Aryans in 1947 and some Aryans in 1971. Now we are free from them. I think West Bengal is still to be freed. Ya, Pala Empire Buddhist Dravidian are now Presenting Present Bangladeshi Race, which is free from the Aryans. Bangladesh is the last hope of the real Free Dravidian Race & that is the final point.


----------



## Ayush

self delete


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Ayush said:


> self delete




Or DRAVIDIAN BANGLADESHI MAD! An anti ARYAN SOLDIER...


----------



## Ayush

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Or DRAVIDIAN BANGLADESHI MAD! An anti ARYAN SOLDIER...



i am scared..


----------



## Backbencher

Wow so much of trolling and baseless arguments


----------



## Moander

Aka123 said:


> I would like to invite u in Bengal, India. There are very beautiful places in West Bengal like your Bangladesh. You can view the vibrant city life in Kolkata, the majestic Himalayas in Darjeeling and a lot more. And I am certain that u'll feel like being home here. Same type of people, same language, same type of food. Come and witness for yourself. And the most imp thing is no one will question u here about your Nationality and look at you as foreigners.



 My younger brother is currently visiting Darjeeling with his friends by lying to my parents that they are going from university club, and teachers are going with them. Parents gets fooled so easily, heads up for all current parents and future parents .

P.S- Its a .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Aka123 said:


> *No it can't happen as simple as that. *There's no point in reunification. You can't change the past. Whatever has happened has happened. Once a person dies, you can't ask him to be alive again simple logic.
> Rather than chanting re unification, try to do something useful for India. That will help the country much more.
> 
> My view is let India, Pakistan and Bangladesh be friendly neighbors. This reunification thing is a complete nonsense hypothesis and I am sure you won't get any support in this from neither Indians nor Pakistanis nor Bangladeshis. So please keep this suggestion of you to yourself.



Not only is their no chance of re-unification, which you have pointed out, in addition, I would like to point out that Indian foreign policy of interfering in neighbors internal matters (examples are many, in our case direct support to one political party to bring and keep them in power) will have to stop before you can claim any friendship from any neighbor. So I ask people like you and others to deal with your govt. and their policy makers first. Its common sense, you cannot continuously attack someone and then demand friendship. Friendship has to be earned.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aka123

kalu_miah said:


> Not only is their no chance of re-unification, which you have pointed out, in addition, I would like to point out that Indian foreign policy of interfering in neighbors internal matters (examples are many, in our case direct support to one political party to bring and keep them in power) will have to stop before you can claim any friendship from any neighbor. So I ask people like you and others to deal with your govt. and their policy makers first. Its common sense, you cannot continuously attack someone and then demand friendship. Friendship has to be earned.



Thanks for suggesting!! If there's any such thing which u have mentioned, in our foreign policy, our Govt. will take that up. But I am pretty sure that India doesn't have any desire for a conquest of Bangladesh. We have lot of other issues to deal with. And also I would like to remind you, that no one can clap with one hand, I think u might be knowing that as well. Hence cooperation of both sides will be required. Also I would like to request you something. Can you please post some link, probably your media link, which shows involvement of India in Internal matters of BD ? I was unable to find in Net. Hence requesting you.
Would like to get a clear picture of that.


----------



## the just

Mia bhai,don't even dream to open this can of worms.let alone write.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaniska

Does it matter anyway about how Indian bengali perceive? Interesting thread...What we trying to understand out of this thread. Is it not obvious?


----------



## asad71

Aka123 said:


> I would like to invite u in Bengal, India. There are very beautiful places in West Bengal like your Bangladesh. You can view the vibrant city life in Kolkata, the majestic Himalayas in Darjeeling and a lot more. And I am certain that u'll feel like being home here. Same type of people, same language, same type of food. Come and witness for yourself. And the most imp thing is no one will question u here about your Nationality and look at you as foreigners.



1. The fact remains that you are IOB (Indian Occupied Bengal). There is no life in you. In the posh locations of Kolkata people speak Hindi not Bangla. Most well to do people are out-landers. Your kids are forced to learn Hindi in schools. Bengalee Hindus are overwhelmingly Low Cast and you are under the socio -cultural dictatorship of the Brahmins who hover over your lives from birth to death 24/7.

2. We wish you free yourself like all subjugated peoples anywhere. Like us in 1971 when it was the Bengalees of India who had helped us most - in Tripura and P/bangla. We also want to help you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

asad71 said:


> 1. The fact remains that you are IOB (Indian Occupied Bengal). There is no life in you. In the posh locations of Kolkata people speak Hindi not Bangla. Most well to do people are out-landers. Your kids are forced to learn Hindi in schools. Bengalee Hindus are overwhelmingly Low Cast and you are under the socio -cultural dictatorship of the Brahmins who hover over your lives from birth to death 24/7.
> 
> 2. We wish you free yourself like all subjugated peoples anywhere. Like us in 1971 when it was the Bengalees of India who had helped us most - in Tripura and P/bangla. We also want to help you.




We didn't have Hindi in school. I had 1st Language Bengali and 2nd Language English. Hindi and Sanskrit was optional. Hindi was there only for people who chose Hindi. Only Non Bengalis used to choose Hindi. Though my school was English Medium, there are many Bengali Medium schools as well. Those schools give even more importance to Bengali than English.

There are many Non Bengalis in Kolkata like Bihari, Oriya, Upites, Marwaris, Gujratis, Tamils, Telugus. They speak Hindi but Bengalis don't. But even non Bengalis in Kolkata speaks Bengali very well. I have a Mallu college friend. He speaks Bengali better than other Bengalis. Had a Marathi friend from Kolkata. Never knew he was Marathi because of his Bangla accent.

But yes Bengalis know Hindi, Thanks to Bollywood and because of cross culture with Non Bengalis. And the Hindi which Bengalis speak are funny and broken. My parents don't know Hindi. I know as I have been out of West Bengal for quite some time.

Bengali Hindus are never low caste. All these caste things I have never seen or heard in my more than 23-24 years life in West Bengal. I mean never knew that caste is so much important. First time got to know when I joined this forum and that to from non Indians. 
There's nothing called Brahmins and stuff nowadays. Nobody cares of all these now. People are busy with life and work, busy with the growth of their own self. 
Don't even get time to relax and chat with friends, how on Earth will people discuss on religion and caste.

Bengali Hindus, even Brahmins are all meat eaters. Nowadays Bengali Hindu youths even eat beef. I am one of them. If we would have stuck to the caste and religion things we won't have done that.But it's not the case.

Things you are saying might have been there some 30-40 years back but it's not there now. I think you can visit the place once, then you'll be more clear on whatever I am saying.

By the way Thanks for your nice gesture! But we are good at our place. You can also check with other Bengali Hindus or Bengalis from West Bengal and India. But I don't think their response will differ much from mine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baajey

asad71 said:


> 1. The fact remains that you are IOB (Indian Occupied Bengal). There is no life in you. In the posh locations of Kolkata people speak Hindi not Bangla. Most well to do people are out-landers. Your kids are forced to learn Hindi in schools. Bengalee Hindus are overwhelmingly Low Cast and you are under the socio -cultural dictatorship of the Brahmins who hover over your lives from birth to death 24/7.
> 
> 2. We wish you free yourself like all subjugated peoples anywhere. Like us in 1971 when it was the Bengalees of India who had helped us most - in Tripura and P/bangla. We also want to help you.



a few decades ago you guys were humiliated by ur brothers and ur so called enemies came to ur rescue. now u show us what freedom is ?????
in posh locations of kolkata, whatever the ppl speak is none of ur business. last time i heard, Bangladeshi kids are more into Hindi/Urdu than Bengali itself. so take the same bigoted observation and apply it to ur ppl. west Bengal is in india and we the bengalis (yeah Hindu bengalis) prefer to be that way.
bengalee hindus are overwhelmingly low caste ????? how do u think Muslim population in Bangladesh grew so fast ???? ur ancestors (barring a few) were all dalits (no offense to dalits, i m one myself). the invaders came here and converted ur ancestors by coercion (bad plight of SC/ST ppl among hindus helped the coercion to take better effect) or by sword.
about socio cultural slavery of brahmins, yes it WAS there but now i think brahmins are the most unfortunate lot (read quota system). u bangladeshis need to open up ur mind and observe.
and whats that ???? u will free us????. go get a mirror. 
u bigots will be all hunky dory till a mosque is being brought down in india/anywhere. all the hindus will be targeted for their religion, property or just for the sake of it. one babri masjid fell and u faggots wrecked havoc on the hindu community. *where was ur bangali brotherliness then ???? * if this is the inhuman treatment u guys can do to ur own bangali brethren (who are ur compatriots btw, just that they r not muslim), then epar bangalees can imagine what will be the result of trusting you guys.

*We wish you free yourself like all subjugated peoples anywhere. Like us in 1971 when it was the Bengalees of India who had helped us most - in Tripura and P/bangla. We also want to help you*
you wanted help, u begged for it. U BEGGED FOR HELP. 
we dont.


----------



## Skallagrim

@Loki, please delete or close this stupid thread now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## toxic_pus

asad71 said:


> 1. The fact remains that you are IOB (Indian Occupied Bengal). There is no life in you. In the posh locations of Kolkata people speak Hindi not Bangla. Most well to do people are out-landers. Your kids are forced to learn Hindi in schools. Bengalee Hindus are overwhelmingly Low Cast and you are under the socio -cultural dictatorship of the Brahmins who hover over your lives from birth to death 24/7.
> 
> 2. We wish you free yourself like all subjugated peoples anywhere. Like us in 1971 when it was the Bengalees of India who had helped us most - in Tripura and P/bangla. We also want to help you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaq111

Sad to see our once greatest country in the world divided based on religion. India is destined to reach greatness again, with or without Pakistan or Bangladesh brothers & sisters. Hatred breeds only more hatred. Bye this is my last comment here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

Skallagrim said:


> @Loki, please delete or close this stupid thread now.



I can't believe this ridiculous, self-indulgent thread is still alive.

Do Bangladeshis really care what Indians think of them? or vice versa?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EXPERIMENT

STEELMAN said:


> @OP Most of the Indian members would have never thought any thing negative about Bangladesh before joining PDF.



How true is that.. In fact I have many Bangladeshi friends who have never been anti-India I was welcomed by them as they were truly grateful for what India sacrificed for them. Now I think we should left them to deal with the Punjabi.



Moander said:


> Looking forward to it .



Then work towards it. Getting rid of religion from public office would be a start.


----------



## EXPERIMENT

aazidane said:


> add Bangladesh to India, you will see Bangalis dominate bharoth. With only 9 crore mamata didi gives delhi huge headaches, imagine adding 15 more crore to that.



We do not mind as long as they are void of foreign religion.


----------



## the just

BOLIHARI,to my deshi brothers,you are actually reading and answering in this thread for months on to what end?are you guys really wants to know what's the morons think about us?all I got to read is #1:BD should do this.#2:BD should do that.#3:BD is crap(but they come here in droves to earn taka)#4:we hate BD ppl(we love to come and ***** in BD threads)#5:we went BD ppl to listen to us(can't stand it,when they oppose).blah,blah,blah,blah,blah.........so on and on.... @Loki bhai-i saw what you did with my last few posts,please don't delete this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asad71

EXPERIMENT said:


> If you kicked out religion from your brain then you may have a slim fighting chance...opps I reviled the secret



It's no secret we are Bengalee Muslims. Religion divides us but that division is now getting more complex. However, the good news is the demographic curve. Very soon people will say: *To Be a Bengalee is To Be a Muslim.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kobiraaz

poshchim bangla poradhin kano, khuni mamata jobab chai.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Moander

EXPERIMENT said:


> How true is that.. In fact I have many Bangladeshi friends who have never been anti-India I was welcomed by them as they were truly grateful for what India sacrificed for them. Now I think we should left them to deal with the Punjabi.
> 
> 
> 
> Then work towards it. Getting rid of religion from public office would be a start.



Don't blame religion for everything that gone wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

@Loki please don't delete or close this thread. I opened this thread to learn the perception of Bengali's of West Bengal about us. I am sure i haven't violated any rule by opening this thread. I hope that you will not delete or close this thread.


----------



## EXPERIMENT

Moander said:


> Don't blame religion for everything that gone wrong.



Spell out where the blame lies then without religion.


----------



## Luffy 500

Developereo said:


> I can't believe this ridiculous, self-indulgent thread is still alive.
> 
> Do Bangladeshis really care what Indians think of them? or vice versa?



Actually we don't give a damn about what Indians think. We consider "bengalis" in India as simple Indians nothing more nothing else. 

The OP is a nice guy. He may have opened it with genuine innocent intent and couldn't have expected the overwhelming bigotry he would receive from the dadas. 




Moander said:


> @Loki please don't delete or close this thread. I opened this thread to learn the perception of Bengali's of West Bengal about us. I am sure i haven't violated any rule by opening this thread. I hope that you will not delete or close this thread.



Bhai does it matter what they think. Do they care what we think. Does their GOI care about what we think when they interfere in BD balantly backing AL. They simply don't as its in their national interest to screw BD. 

Why U even consider them different from rest of Indians.They are Indians, period and very patriotic and nationalist ones at that. U should grasp their mentality by now.Don't U see how they react once some of us give a hint of defending our religion. We are indeed inherently different from them as we are blessed with Islam and pretty soon as asad71 bhai said it would to be a bengali is to be a muslim. Even on a national spectrum with are Muslim Bangladeshis before Bengalis. U see how they go around talking about "kick out religion", "mocking our ancestors as slaves", "spouting BS about being secular" and so on. Just look at this guy @jaq111 and his post no. 706 in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

asad71 said:


> 1. The fact remains that you are IOB (Indian Occupied Bengal). There is no life in you. In the posh locations of Kolkata people speak Hindi not Bangla. Most well to do people are out-landers. Your kids are forced to learn Hindi in schools. Bengalee Hindus are overwhelmingly Low Cast and you are under the socio -cultural dictatorship of the Brahmins who hover over your lives from birth to death 24/7.
> 
> 2. We wish you free yourself like all subjugated peoples anywhere. Like us in 1971 when it was the Bengalees of India who had helped us most - in Tripura and P/bangla. We also want to help you.



Oh you never visted Kolkata or other part of West Bengal in your life.  Real Bengali culture is preserved in West Bengal, not in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luffy 500

INDIC said:


> Oh you never visted Kolkata or other part of West Bengal in your life.  Real Bengali culture is preserved in West Bengal, not in Bangladesh.



For a muslim Religion trumps culture and pre-islamic cultural practices are totally irrelevant and prohibited. For a 1000s years Muslims of this land have formed a unique socio-economic identity and culture for them. U can see the difference in psyche of Indian "bengalis" and Bangladeshi real bengalis. 

PS: Its BD that represent bengalis. 160 million register an outright 2 fold majority of worldwide bengali demography not to mention the vast and increasing Muslim demography in W.bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Oh please stop patronizing us already.Stay with ur own problems,and don't bring religion into this.Religion has nothing to do with ethnicity.I am a nationalist,inidan before bengali .Keep ur own analysis of the bengali 'psyche' to urself and ur jamati friends.



Luffy 500 said:


> For a muslim Religion trumps culture and pre-islamic cultural practices are totally irrelevant and prohibited. For a 1000s years Muslims of this land have formed a unique socio-economic identity and culture for them. U can see the difference in psyche of Indian "bengalis" and Bangladeshi real bengalis.
> 
> PS: Its BD that represent bengalis. 160 million register an outright 2 fold majority of worldwide bengali demography not to mention the vast and increasing Muslim demography in W.bengal.



You talk from a rigid viewpoint of a islamist,iam not a muslim or a believer in organized religion,and the majority of bengalis in west bengal are not muslim either so to us cultural practices are 'not' irrelevant or prohibited.You think being amuslim makes u a 'real' bengali?Lol,what is even a real bengali.Ethnicity is just a thing that comes with ur birth,You should be proud of it.But any realistic man would know this is a age of nations not tribes.That's why india first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Moander said:


> @Loki please don't delete or close this thread. I opened this thread to learn the perception of Bengali's of West Bengal about us. I am sure i haven't violated any rule by opening this thread. I hope that you will not delete or close this thread.



No problem.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Bangladesh is the greatest country of the world. 

Perhaps the only country which is run by little girls.


----------



## INDIC

Luffy 500 said:


> For a muslim Religion trumps culture and pre-islamic cultural practices are totally irrelevant and prohibited. For a 1000s years Muslims of this land have formed a unique socio-economic identity and culture for them. U can see the difference in psyche of Indian "bengalis" and Bangladeshi real bengalis.
> 
> PS: Its BD that represent bengalis. 160 million register an outright 2 fold majority of worldwide bengali demography not to mention the vast and increasing Muslim demography in W.bengal.



India represent Bengalis because Tagore is always associated with India. People can't even locate Bangladesh on world map.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Holy cow......I just noticed that this thread reached over 50 pages!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

INDIC said:


> India represent Bengalis because Tagore is always associated with India. People can't even locate Bangladesh on world map.



Tagore considered himself as an Indian. Just now one of your fellow countrymen went on lecturing about being Indian first. Then why brag about being Bengali. Any way Tagore was just a part of bengali literature. A tiny drop in the vast ocean.



Loki said:


> Holy cow......I just noticed that this thread reached over 50 pages!



It started with this guy trolling and opening up a dead thread:



jaq111 said:


> Hi,
> Proud Indian Bengali here. I don't understand you Bangladeshis. You should be part of India. You are also part of the Proud Aryan race. Create revolutions inside your country and merge with India soon. Looking forward to our West Bengal State becoming Bengal State. You have Indian blood in you. You are our brothers & sisters. We should be one!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

Luffy 500 said:


> Tagore considered himself as an Indian.



Do you have any doubt.


----------



## Aka123

INDIC said:


> India represent Bengalis because Tagore is always associated with India. People can't even locate Bangladesh on world map.



Guys .... Don't respond to this Luffy piece. He will make this thread a nonsense thread with his BS. I am sure that he's not even a Bengali. There are quite a few sensible posters from BD here. It's better to respond to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

INDIC said:


> Do you have any doubt.



U are the one trying to raise doubts and disrespecting tagore by giving him a tag he never opted for. Btw are U Giggawatt?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Luffy 500 said:


> U are the one trying to raise doubts and disrespecting tagore by giving him a tag he never opted for. Btw are U Giggawatt?



People from breakaway province of East Bengal should not make fake claims.  

I was Gigawatt


----------



## Luffy 500

INDIC said:


> People from breakaway province of East Bengal should not make fake claims.
> 
> I was Gigawatt



An artificial state created by Britain taking legitimate parts form Historic bengal which is now Bangladesh, can not make false claims. 

Btw I understand why U changed your profile name.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Luffy 500 said:


> It started with this guy trolling and opening up a dead thread:



That guy should know that 'Aryan' discussions are banned here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Luffy 500 said:


> An artificial state created by Britain taking legitimate parts form Historic bengal which is now Bangladesh, can not make false claims.


Oh really,  What was the genuine one, the two wings separated by Indian territory .  



> Btw I understand why U changed your profile name.



Hey confused, you already stopped your obsession long back because of the responses you were getting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

asad71 said:


> It's no secret we are Bengalee Muslims. Religion divides us but that division is now getting more complex. However, the good news is the demographic curve. Very soon people will say: *To Be a Bengalee is To Be a Muslim.*



Dont start this religion bulshit again and again we already seen so much. (mainly when your nation was created in 71)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luffy 500

INDIC said:


> Oh really,  What was the genuine one, the two wings separated by *Indian* territory .



There was no such thing as that bolded part to begin with. Hence artificial.




> Hey confused, you already stopped your obsession long back because of the responses you were getting.



U folks are doing exactly what that word means implying a inherent obsession.


----------



## gslv mk3

Luffy 500 said:


> There was no such thing as that bolded part to begin with. Hence artificial.



Jamati fallacies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Luffy 500 said:


> There was no such thing as that bolded part to begin with. Hence artificial.



Oh! Your genuine two wings don't exist today.


----------



## Luffy 500

INDIC said:


> Oh! Your genuine two wings don't exist today.



Well I can see that they both exist albeit with different names. Rather the existence of chicken neck has always been at threat not to mention the existence of the region beyond himalcal pradesh is currently at risk of extinction as we speak.


----------



## INDIC

Luffy 500 said:


> Well I can see that they both exist albeit with different names. Rather the existence of chicken neck has always been at threat not to mention the existence of the region beyond himalcal pradesh is currently at risk of extinction as we speak.



But "two wings" are no more.


----------



## Luffy 500

INDIC said:


> But "two wings" are no more.



It was never meant to be 2 wings I guess.Rather 2 individual self-respecting twins would have been better. But they are both alive and kicking and will keep on living Inshallah.


----------



## kalu_miah

Skallagrim said:


> @Loki, please delete or close this stupid thread now.



@Loki please delete or close this useless thread. We do not care what Indian Bengali's think about Bangladesh and Bangladeshi's. Its a waste of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

I don't know.....did @Moander get his answer after 50+ pages? 

Despite all the mumble jumble, I can enlighten him on how they perceive Bangladesh through recorded facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azazel

Luffy 500 said:


> Well I can see that they both exist albeit with different names. Rather the existence of chicken neck has always been at threat not to mention the existence of the region beyond himalcal pradesh is currently at risk of extinction as we speak.



What is happening,Anunnakkis are Coming????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Ammyy said:


> Dont start this religion bulshit again and again we already seen so much. (mainly when your nation was created in 71)



My nation was born 1,400 years back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

To say the truth, Bangladesh pretty much doesn't figure in the worldview of Indian Bengalis and I guess so is the case for Bangladeshis. I think even in states Indian Bengalis and Bangladeshis form separate communities.


----------



## Aka123

LaBong said:


> To say the truth, Bangladesh pretty much doesn't figure in the worldview of Indian Bengalis and I guess so is the case for Bangladeshis. I think even in states Indian Bengalis and Bangladeshis form separate communities.



It depends.
In Universities you will get joint forums. As per my experience in one very famous University there's Bengali Students Association. It comprises of Bengalis from India and Bangladesh. As per the forum, the Student Body represents the culture and traditions of West Bengal, Bangladesh and surrounding areas.
I have participated in few Cultural programs of that association, which are organised by Bengalis from both sides of the Border jointly.
I can remember one Fashion show, in which I participated, the Background songs where Hindi and Bengali songs from Indian and Bangladeshi movies.
One particular Bengali song from a Bangladeshi movie was awesome, I liked the beats, but unfortunately I do not remember the name of the song. 

And 1 more thing, there was one particular Bengali girl, from Bangladesh, whom I met there. She was just too gorgeous!


----------



## kalu_miah

http://www.defence.pk/forums/politi...trocities-released-sadda-haq.html#post4225531



Aka123 said:


> You are posting videos of some criminals and terming them as Hindus, not looking into the Wider communities. Then we can also post some Videos of Let terrorists operating from Pakistan and Talibans and mention *that's the real face of Muslims*. It doesn't go like that and is not justified.



That is the real face of Aka123. Can we at least move this useless thread to India subsection?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aka123

kalu_miah said:


> That is the real face of Aka123. Can we at least move this useless thread to India subsection?




Hahahaha.............. Kalu_miah............ *You are a totally lost case*. Actually because of types of people like YOU...... We had these partition riots. You are instigating people with false Propaganda.

Guyz the one Kallu has posted was in response to a post, where some Hindu criminals have been shown and another criminal minded guy, just like this Kallu, wants to portray all Hindus as terrorists. 
You can go to the thread below (link present) and check the context of the post.

Nothing is gonna happen Kallu. People are much more sensible these days. This is not 1947. You people are a waste of the Human Society. 


Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/politi...ocities-released-sadda-haq.html#ixzz2RziugDaa



Sedqal said:


> Muslims still had some humanity left in them . In Punjab Sikhs started the whole mess, they were to eager to show their loyalty to Nehru. I find poetic justice in the fact that same Nehru denied them provincial autonomy and went back on his promises. Punjab was broken into 3 parts and today 9 out of 10 Sikhs don;t know that whole '84 episode started from Sikhs asking for more autonomy (denial of which resulted in Khalistan movement - better look outside Indian text books).
> 
> *Today Hinutva groups (which represent everyday normal Hindu not extremists) are claiming there is no Sikh religion, *Sikhism is a shade of Hinduism and as such has no distinct identity. Sikhs should take solace in a Punjabi axiom 'Hor Chuppo'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hun Bhangra pao


----------



## kalu_miah

Here is more about how Indian Bengali's perceive Bangladesh and Bangladeshi:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/politi...ocities-released-sadda-haq-5.html#post4226401


Aka123 said:


> Hey your knowledge is good about the Punjab Partition, but it's very restricted in case of Bengal Partition.It's nowhere tiny rather u can say the toll of life and atrocities in the East are at the same level with West. *In fact Partition riots started in India with the Direct Action day riots in Calcutta on Aug 1946. At least 5000 were killed in that and many became homeless. Next in November 46, Hindu genocide started in Noakhali, East Bengal, at least 10,000 were killed in that and Hundreds and Thousands were homeless. Girls were raped and many were converted. In retaliation to Noakhali, large scale massacre of Muslims occurred in Bihar and United Provinces at the beginning of 47. Overall Millions suffered.* Riots in Punjab started on March 47 with the Pindi massacre. No question that Punjab suffered a lot after that. But just wanted to throw some more light on the Eastern Front as well. You will get a lot of details in Net on Bengal Partition.



http://www.defence.pk/forums/politi...ocities-released-sadda-haq-3.html#post4225796


Aka123 said:


> I don't like speaking about finishing people. Your BS posts provoked me. Anyways I am sorry for that term which I used.
> 1 more thing. Even our family has suffered partition. My Grand Pa and his Hindu friends were taken away by *Muslim murderer gangs*. They were given choice either convert or die. But it was only a good and close Muslim friend of his who saved him. He was the one who suggested my Grand Pa to leave for Calcutta for the time being and this friend accompanied him to the airport to guard him from the Goons, from where he came to Calcutta. That's y I don't hate Muslims but I hate haters whoever it might be, be a Hindu or a Muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

*
Guyz this Kalu Miah is an Anti Hindu Maniac. He's instigating other Muslims for hatred against Hindus. Basically he's trying to ruin the trhead. I don't feel necessary that we need to consider him as he's an uneducated guy.

Anyways anyone having any doubts in my posts, please go to the below thread and check for yourself the comments.*

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/politi...ocities-released-sadda-haq.html#ixzz2RziugDaa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

Well, what can I say, its fun to expose two faced people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kloitra

kalu_miah said:


> Well, what can I say, its fun to expose two faced people.





kalu_miah said:


> Here is more about how Indian Bengali's perceive Bangladesh and Bangladeshi:
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/politi...ocities-released-sadda-haq-5.html#post4226401
> 
> I don't like speaking about finishing people. Your BS posts provoked me. Anyways I am sorry for that term which I used.
> 1 more thing. Even our family has suffered partition. My Grand Pa and his Hindu friends were taken away by *Muslim murderer gangs.* They were given choice either convert or die. But it was only* a good and close Muslim friend of his who saved him*. He was the one who suggested my Grand Pa to leave for Calcutta for the time being and this friend accompanied him to the airport to guard him from the Goons, from where he came to Calcutta.* That's y I don't hate Muslims but I hate haters whoever it might be, be a Hindu or a Muslim.*
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/politi...ocities-released-sadda-haq-3.html#post4225796



Cherry picking to suit your agenda. Generalizing opinion of one for all. You don't even have a second face. Going by your logic, all Muslims must think like Osama/Taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

asad71 said:


> My nation was born 1,400 years back.



What happened back then??


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Religion..the opium of the masses.Marx was a great thinker.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

kalu_miah said:


> Well, what can I say, its fun to expose two faced people.



The thing is I am online. I would have explained u better if u were in front of me. Good that u are not.


----------



## LaBong

kalu_miah said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/politi...trocities-released-sadda-haq.html#post4225531
> 
> 
> 
> That is the real face of Aka123. Can we at least move this useless thread to India subsection?



I'm not sure if you are an idiot or deliberately trying to pretend one but the guy pretty much says that we shouldn't generalise and consider taliban as real face of Muslims. 

Now try to read and comprehend what I said above, slowly. Don't just highlight "consider taliban as real face of Muslims", and "expose" my double standard. 

If you don't like this thread you shouldn't come here and act like attention who*re with your tomfoolery, if it's pat on the back from Indian Bengalis that you're looking for - here we acknowledge you exist, happy now?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Skull and Bones said:


> Bangladesh is the greatest country of the world.
> 
> Perhaps the only country which is run by* little girls*.


Yeah better than an Italian waitress who successfully seduced their "to be" president and now ruling over the chanakyan land. 
Now you said your parents are from Bangladesh, so you must be proud of the greatness of Bangladesh. Too bad you have lost your way. You are just a rootless and pretty shameless guy to say the least who tries very hard all day to portray himself as a hindustani and convince other chanakyans he belongs with them. No matter what you do all day, you will still be a illegal immigrant/pole vaulter to them. So, please feel some shame or even grow it somehow, you are not one of them no matter what you say. Just learn to live with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Banglar Bagh

This thread should be closed immeadiately. Why should we even care what those bharati bengalis think of us. They are just slaves to the Marathis and Punjabis who consider them to be sub-human dalits. Whereas we are an independent state and the name of the state is based on our ethnicity. Its quiet obvious those indian bengali's envy us and loiter here all day, feeling ashamed of their pathetic existence with the evil hindustan. And one _Labong_ here claiming they acknowledge us just to make us happy. So, for your info, we dont run after anything remotely connected to WB people but you lot show your obsession towards Bangladesh here all day long. So, I guess its you lot who are desperately seeking acknowledgement from Bangladeshis that you retards exist somewhere across the border and want some ethnic-affection.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Skull and Bones

Banglar Bagh said:


> Yeah better than an Italian waitress who successfully seduced their "to be" president and now ruling over the chanakyan land.
> Now you said your parents are from Bangladesh, so you must be proud of the greatness of Bangladesh. Too bad you have lost your way. You are just a rootless and pretty shameless guy to say the least who tries very hard all day to portray himself as a hindustani and convince other chanakyans he belongs with them. No matter what you do all day, you will still be a illegal immigrant/pole vaulter to them. So, please feel some shame or even grow it somehow, you are not one of them no matter what you say. Just learn to live with it.



I still feel proud of being an Indian, rather than being a second class citizen of the land of eunuchs which can't even protect it's citizens when push come to shove. Your nation is destined to be the lapdog of every other nation in it's vicinity. Live with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LaBong

> They are just slaves to the Punjabis who consider them to be sub-human dalits
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...-bangladesh-bangladeshi-52.html#ixzz2S24KUZaa



Are you reiterating the history of East Pakistan? 

Unlike you lot Indian Bengalis are proud of being what they are and equal citizen of republic of India like everyone else.

Anyway the thread was started in a good note and first few pages were light hearted until the usual suspects crawled in with their sad, hate filled bigoted mind and successfully turned it into a slang fest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Skull and Bones said:


> I still feel proud of being an Indian, rather than being a second class citizen of the land of eunuchs which can't even protect it's citizens when push come to shove. Your nation is destined to be the lapdog of every other nation in it's vicinity. Live with it.


Alright pole-vaulter be as much proud as you can be. By the way, how you feel when your "new" countrymen call you "low-life" and other such things. Surely nobody here in BD called you anything like that. But I guess your bharati nationalistic pride makes you swallow all this insults pretty fast. So,Good luck illegal citizen of India and may you swallow insults more faster. Amen to that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

jaq111 said:


> What's so funny? That is the truth. You are not part of India now because of our stupid politicians. If I had been the leader at that time, would have never allowed Pakistan and Bangladesh to separate from India. Netaji Bose should have been around that time. It would have made all the difference.



What happened...happened, we can't revert things back. Now wait to see new independent states, it could be 20 to 30 in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

Banglar Bagh said:


> Alright pole-vaulter be as much proud as you can be. By the way, how you feel when your "new" countrymen call you "low-life" and other such things. Surely nobody here in BD called you anything like that. But I guess your bharati nationalistic pride makes you swallow all this insults pretty fast. So,Good luck illegal citizen of India and may you swallow insults more faster. Amen to that.



Nobody calls him any such stuff, don't make things up or merely narrate your own experience. If I'm not wrong, skulls and bones is senior mod of a popular Indian defense forum. So take your rant somewhere else.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Backbencher

Self delete


----------



## PlanetSoldier

the just said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaa?dude you seriously need help.just because they are from Africa,you suspect they carry germs of some kind ?



Chapati brain  !



madx said:


> Sorry cant help it. Invaders are not wellcome here. Bihari, rohingya all should be kicked out.



How about Chapati  ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Religion..the opium of the masses.Marx was a great thinker.



****ing commies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

RiasatKhan said:


> I don't know whether they are checked for STDs before they come here.But I have never heard of any criminal activities by Africans in Bangladesh.Most of those who come here are either students or sportsmen or work for the UN or some other NGOs.I have met a couple of them and they are pretty decent people.



Currently there are many African in BD running scam business so far I know. Money counterfeiting is one good example. But for that we can't prevent them from entering. What we can do is thoroughly check their backgrounds before letting them in.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Aka123 said:


> I like this thread.....other than few trolls out here ...  .... it's nice!!



I found one here in my office from your ancestral village Harbaid, he is from Goal Gao para working as our chef.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bagh

LaBong said:


> Nobody calls him any such stuff, don't make things up or merely narrate your own experience. If I'm not wrong, skulls and bones is senior mod of a popular Indian defense forum. So take your rant somewhere else.


What wrong did I say? He is an illegal immigrant in your country. His ancestors are from BD and He himself agreed to it. His family might have migrated in a legal way because of any possible reasons but according to indian logic all the immigrants from BD are low-life scums who pole-vaults the fence. So, he is a low-life pole-vaulter. Why not throw him out right away?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

jaq111 said:


> Look, the logic is simple here. No offense, it's the truth. In the world sphere, Pakistan and Bangladesh is taken as nobody. The former is even considered extremist. With India, you will be somebody. The Chinese and the west are plotting against us because we are divided now. They have used the same principle of divide and rule from ages past. If we are united, they will think twice before messing with us or never mess with us for that matter. What is stopping you from reunification? If religion is the problem, we Indians treat everyone equally. We have Hindu, Muslim and other religion brothers and sisters. If we are living happily, why can't you? Bangladesh, even if you consider not a part of us, we would still protect you. You are surrounded by us, so no fear of foreign invasion. You would have known the pain if you had a Chinese border. United we stand, Divided we fall. Vande Mataram, the slogan we used when the pink pigs occupied our unified country then.
> 
> P.S. *Stupid people* here who doesn't think of long term benefits, don't bother replying.



Look at you on a mirror.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Religion..the opium of the masses.Marx was a great thinker.



If he had been a great thinker, then I'm sure a command economy system would have run great, and capitalism being nothing but a shadow. 

Such things look good only on paper.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aka123

PlanetSoldier said:


> I found one here in my office from your ancestral village Harbaid, he is from Goal Gao para working as our chef.



Is it??  you are from Dhaka right ??


----------



## Skull and Bones

Banglar Bagh said:


> Alright pole-vaulter be as much proud as you can be. By the way, how you feel when your "new" countrymen call you "low-life" and other such things. Surely nobody here in BD called you anything like that. But I guess your bharati nationalistic pride makes you swallow all this insults pretty fast. So,Good luck illegal citizen of India and may you swallow insults more faster. Amen to that.





Banglar Bagh said:


> What wrong did I say? He is an illegal immigrant in your country. His ancestors are from BD and He himself agreed to it. His family might have migrated in a legal way because of any possible reasons but according to indian logic all the immigrants from BD are low-life scums who pole-vaults the fence. So, he is a low-life pole-vaulter. Why not throw him out right away?



Because my parents weren't free loaders like most of your countrymen pole vaulting into this nation, and we provide enough employment and pay taxes to the government. And we're as much legal citizen of this nation as the prime minister or the president of India. 

And about my low life is concerned, my father worked pretty hard to set up an industry (Which i'm pretty sure would have been attacked and vandalized by Lungi laden, chappal wearing Jamatis if it were in Bangladesh) became a millionaire (in USD terms) and give me a living standard beyond the comprehension of a low life jamati scum, as my education is concerned, my application got rejected by IITs , NITs and other tier 1 Indian universitites but got accepted in Tier 1 US university with funding as Research Assistant. Such is the level of education i received. 

And what life you got back in Bangladesh? Getting burnt and crushed under the same building you work for. If i was a Bangladeshi, being shot by BSF at point blank range is a much more humane way to die than being suffocated under the pile of rubbles, or being charred to death.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jaq111

Skull and Bones- I a fellow Indian confirm that you are a true Indian and Proud Indian Bengali.

Aka123- Hope you are not a NRI giving lectures. Personally don't like that kind who wastes their skills for another country rather their own. Don't worry I am doing my bit for our country's development. Just enlightening people in spare time.

Bangladesh- Human beings don't forget their friends who helped them out during their time of need.

P.S. I don't reply to stupid people. You know who you are!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Srinivas

@Skull and Bones brother no need to explain anything for these guys, Lot of them came to these marsh lands in the name of religion not in the name of culture or anything.

They don't represent any of our culture or language or our heritage. These guys are wannabe Arabs who worked for Islamic Invaders. They don't have any thing to exaggerate but some oppressors in the name of religion.

This BD section is a cheap publicity section with some conspiracy theories.





Aka123 said:


> *
> Guyz this Kalu Miah is an Anti Hindu Maniac. He's instigating other Muslims for hatred against Hindus. Basically he's trying to ruin the trhead. I don't feel necessary that we need to consider him as he's an uneducated guy.
> 
> Anyways anyone having any doubts in my posts, please go to the below thread and check for yourself the comments.*
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/politi...ocities-released-sadda-haq.html#ixzz2RziugDaa



Kalu Miah is a confused , insecure lad with his fantasy theories. This guy is also anti Hindu.

This section is worst in this forum, better form a thread for Indian Bengalis here, who are true representatives of Bengal culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Srinivas

Banglar Bagh said:


> Alright pole-vaulter be as much proud as you can be. By the way, how you feel when your "new" countrymen call you "low-life" and other such things. Surely nobody here in BD called you anything like that. But I guess your bharati nationalistic pride makes you swallow all this insults pretty fast. So,Good luck illegal citizen of India and may you swallow insults more faster. Amen to that.



What is there to be proud of BD??

There is every thing to be a West Bengali, they have literature, historic continuity, art, culture etc...etc...

West Bengal also have very good movie industry and Bengalis are respected for their literature and arts every where in India. They are also viewed as the guys who played important part in Indian Independence movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aka123

jaq111 said:


> Skull and Bones- I a fellow Indian confirm that you are a true Indian and Proud Indian Bengali.
> 
> Aka123- Hope you are not a NRI giving lectures. Personally don't like that kind who wastes their skills for another country rather their own. Don't worry I am doing my bit for our countries development. Just enlightening people in spare time.
> 
> Bangladesh- Human beings don't forget their friends who helped them out during their time of need.
> 
> P.S. I don't reply to stupid people. You know who you are!



The things you are demanding are not justified. You are asking Bangladesh to Unite with West Bengal and form a larger state of Bengal to become a part of India. Right?

Now let me ask you something. If some Bangladeshis come and say, let WB merge with Bangladesh, separate from India and form a Bigger Country, Greater Bangladesh, what will be your reply? Will you be able to justify. Demands should be legitimate. There should be justification behind each. Blank statements are not to be entertained.


Bdw I am no NRI. Will soon be back in my country and WB.

Thank You.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Banglar Bagh said:


> What wrong did I say? He is an illegal immigrant in your country. His ancestors are from BD and He himself agreed to it. His family might have migrated in a legal way because of any possible reasons but according to indian logic all the immigrants from BD are low-life scums who pole-vaults the fence. So, he is a low-life pole-vaulter. Why not throw him out right away?



LaBong also falls in same category...he's Noakhailla, he can't agree with you  .



Aka123 said:


> Is it??  you are from Dhaka right ??



Yup...I'm from Dhaka

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aka123

PlanetSoldier said:


> LaBong also falls in same category...he's Noakhailla, he can't agree with you  .
> 
> 
> 
> Yup...I'm from Dhaka



Ok... thats great!! bdw I have a silly question but wanted to know.... what do you guys call 'home' in Bengali..... Ghor, Bari or Basha?


----------



## Banglar Bagh

@Skull and Bones Alright ceasefire. But whatever I implied on you is according to your own compatriots logic. I didn't expect you to be this much ******** though.



PlanetSoldier said:


> LaBong also falls in same category...he's Noakhailla, he can't agree with you  .


LOL.. It seems the pole-vaulters themselves shout all day calling others pole-vaulters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zabaniyah

Banglar Bagh said:


> LOL.. It seems the pole-vaulters themselves shout all day calling others pole-vaulters.



I bet much of those pole-vaulters are Awami crooks running away to their homeland when things get too dicey in BD 



Aka123 said:


> Ok... thats great!! bdw I have a silly question but wanted to know.... what do you guys call 'home' in Bengali..... Ghor, Bari or Basha?



All you mentioned can apply.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luffy 500

Well lets see , if Indian bengalis consider them Indian first (which is natural) why the **** do they show us the carrot of cultural opar bangla e-par bangla. The fact of the matter is we Bangladeshis don't give a damn about what some bigots think about us and its naturally irrelevant but bigots are the ones always irritating us since 1947. Don't show us the carrot of culture as I said E.bangal/Bangladesh is different from WB in all facets of life and this E.Bengal/Bangladesh came into being primarily because of Islam and Islam induced unique socio-cultural norm. And yes Religion is the centre piece of BD's existence as a sovereign State. U folks should get this fact clearly through your head that BD has 160 mn Bengalis and hence the face of Bengal and anything to do with it. We Bangladeshis are inherently different from U guys and so don't bother us with your crap. U can go shove your culture to your ...... U have your culture we have ours. 

Btw @kalu_miah , U did a good job exposing 2 faced bigots.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Luffy 500

Srinivas said:


> Lot of them came to these marsh lands* in the name of religion not in the name of culture or anything.*



Duh, isn't that obvious. And no our ancestors were in these marsh lands just like your ones.




> They don't represent any of our culture or language or our heritage.


*

Why should we represent your culture or heritage?  But yes we represent bengali language. 




These guys are wannabe Arabs who worked for Islamic Invaders.

Click to expand...

*
Islamic Liberators not invaders. And what beef U have with Arabs. Even if we are wannbe anything, why the hell should it bother U lots that U always fart crap and troll.



> They don't have any thing to exaggerate but some oppressors in the name of religion.



After this post don't whine when any BD member will show your 2 faced hypocrisy and islamophobia. Why have problems when someone shows U your true selves. Opportunistic hypocrites



> This BD section is a cheap publicity section with some conspiracy theories.



Who told U to come here then.




> I am a confused , insecure lad with my fantasy theories. I am anti muslim.



Indeed U are.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

PlanetSoldier said:


> LaBong also falls in same category...he's Noakhailla, he can't agree with you  .
> 
> 
> 
> Yup...I'm from Dhaka


My root is that of East Bengal which is a different entity than Bangladesh. My parents were born in undivided India and they choose not live in Pakistan, which makes them migrant but not illegal. Even our prime minister was born in what now is Pakistan. 

I don't think any Indian has any issue with Bangladeshis who come here in legal means, in fact they were rather cordially treated, ask @Loki his father was in calcutta few months ago and was in high praise for the city and err civilization! Even you yourself experienced it, did you not? 

But off course as someone has said, freeloaders would not be entertained. 

And also we will off course provide shelter to anyone who's fleeing religious persecution, Hindu or Muslim . After all no sane person would like to live with jamati types.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Srinivas

Luffy 500 said:


> Duh, isn't that obvious. And no our ancestors were in these marsh lands just like your ones.
> Why should we represent your culture or heritage?  But yes we represent bengali language.



My post is addressed to an Indian not you, Neither we have any problems if you people do not represent any culture originated from India.





> Islam Liberators not invaders. And what beef U have with Arabs. Even if we are wannbe anything, why the hell should it bother U lots that U always fart crap and troll.
> After this post don't whine when any BD member will show your 2 faced hypocrisy and islamophobia. Why have problems when someone shows U your true selves. Opportunistic hypocrites




You have your own version and I believe in my own version, Better you people stay there where you are. The best thing Partition did to Indian sub continent.

We are Indians and we argue the case which is better for us and our interest, and I don't take advises from you people.




> Who told U to come here then.



This is a forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luffy 500

Countries bordering BD are not a land of milk and honey that people will risk going there illegally. Only clowns who have a inferiority complex and live in denial would think otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kalu_miah

Moander said:


> @Loki please don't delete or close this thread. I opened this thread to learn the perception of Bengali's of West Bengal about us. I am sure i haven't violated any rule by opening this thread. I hope that you will not delete or close this thread.



This moander and Loki both care about what Indians think about Bangladesh and that is why the first one opened this thread and the 2nd one do not close it.


----------



## Aka123

Srinivas said:


> My post is addressed to an Indian not you, Neither we have any problems if you people do not represent any culture originated from India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have your own version and I believe in my own version, Better you people stay there where you are. The best thing Partition did to Indian sub continent.
> 
> We are Indians and we argue the case which is better for us and our interest, and I don't take advises from you people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a forum.


Why are u justifying this guy or whatever. Do u think this one and a couple of others are worth of that. Ignorance is bliss for these. Let them blabber, they will automatically stop if there's no response.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

asad71 said:


> My nation was born 1,400 years back.



wow ..thats quite something..If I am not very much mistaken,no other country in the World can claim that.My nation is quite new though..it was born some 60 years back..The culture is quite old though... and yes.. I am a Bengali.


----------



## Nadaan Parinda

Why would Bangladesh like to associate themselves with West Bengal. WB is one of the most backward state in India with communist nutters.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Nadaan Parinda said:


> Why would Bangladesh like to associate themselves with West Bengal. WB is one of the most backward state in India with communist nutters.



And you're from which part of India?


----------



## Mattrixx

the just said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaa?dude you seriously need help.just because they are from Africa,you suspect they carry germs of some kind ?



Ever heard of AIDS which you are carrying 



DauD0 said:


> Shows much of your chapati mentality in a single line, no wonder "*only*" Indians like your posts



KC BC MC PP KB SB 
Im giving you those titles now find out the meanings.


----------



## Zabaniyah

kalu_miah said:


> This moander and Loki both care about what Indians think about Bangladesh and that is why the first one opened this thread and the 2nd one do not close it.



I am not closing it on his request. 

I wonder where @Moander went off to? Whimsical fellow isn't he?

If ye don't like it, don't comment. It's that simple 



madx said:


> Ever heard of AIDS which you are carrying



What about AIDS?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

PlanetSoldier said:


> Chapati brain  !
> 
> 
> 
> How about Chapati  ?



Tomar chapati dia tomar mukhe bari maro. Kolla kaitta lao.
Faggot atleast 100 times you told me that thing. Matha noshto naki re.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

nForce said:


> wow ..thats quite something..If I am not very much mistaken,no other country in the World can claim that.My nation is quite new though..it was born some 60 years back..The culture is quite old though... and yes.. I am a Bengali.



He was referring to Islam. And technically and ideologically, Islam is a nation.



Luffy 500 said:


> Countries bordering BD are not a land of milk and honey that people will risk going there illegally. Only clowns who have a inferiority complex and live in denial would think otherwise.



Many Awami goons go there where they receive safe haven. This is a recorded fact by the way. 

Jamatis on the other hand run to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LaBong

Skull and Bones said:


> And you're from which part of India?



He wants be an Indian, probably failed in his pole vaulting training which pissed him off. 



Nadaan Parinda said:


> Good work by China. They should also help ULFA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Skull and Bones

LaBong said:


> He wants be an Indian, probably failed in his pole vaulting training which pissed him off.



I've gone through his posts before posting. How desperate these low life's can get?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Loki said:


> He was referring to Islam. And technically and ideologically, Islam is a nation.


Point well taken.


----------



## Luffy 500

Loki said:


> Many Awami goons go there where they receive safe haven. This is a recorded fact by the way.
> 
> Jamatis on the other hand run to Pakistan



Well awami goons are given jamai ador by Indians there. They are national assets of India. 

As for your 2nd part, I don't think any of them ran to PAK. Not possible. We don't have a border with them. PAK simply doesn't come and is irrelevant in BD's politics IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

looks like all of the Bangalis of wb have roots in Bangladesh. Be nice guys, they are only missing Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jaq111

Labong- I was gonna say that he was Chinese spy, you hit the nail on head.

Aka123- Glad to hear. The statements I have given won't be understood by meer Indian. You have to be a patriot who thinks beyond to understand the true meaning.


----------



## Ammyy

Luffy 500 said:


> Countries bordering BD are not a land of milk and honey that people will risk going there illegally. Only clowns who have a inferiority complex and live in denial would think otherwise.



You should ask this question to those who test bullet of BSF while trying to cross our border illegally but wait for that you have to test same medicine  cause most of them are in hell right now.....


----------



## Zabaniyah

Luffy 500 said:


> Well awami goons are given jamai ador by Indians there. They are national assets of India.
> 
> As for your 2nd part, I don't think any of them ran to PAK. Not possible. We don't have a border with them. PAK simply doesn't come and is irrelevant in BD's politics IMO.



Hmm...is it true that Abul Kalam Azad fled to Pakistan? News reports suggest that he fled there via India. 

Though, Awamis running to India are relatively more numerous, and under the consent and knowledge of the relevant Indian authorities. Typically the low ranking ones. The high ranks flee to Western countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aka123

jaq111 said:


> Labong- I was gonna say that he was Chinese, you hit the nail on head.
> 
> Aka123- Glad to hear. The statements I have given won't be understood by mere Indian. You have to be a patriot who thinks beyond to understand the true meaning.



Ok thats fine! Now how you are planning to do that? Do u want to do that alone , hope not. For that u need support. Now u can take a poll from both sides and see and u'll get the answer.

Or are u planning some invasion kinda thing? I hope not.

And pls don't tell me about patriotism. WB is having so many internal issues now. Are u aware of all those?


----------



## Luffy 500

Loki said:


> Hmm...is it true that Abul Kalam Azad fled to Pakistan? News reports suggest that he fled there via India.



Possible. But then JI didn't do hartal once his verdict was announced. He is a former member of JI if I am not wrong. 



> Though, Awamis running to India are relatively more numerous, and under the consent and knowledge of the relevant Indian authorities. Typically the low ranking ones. The high ranks flee to Western countries.



Agree. Specially Chapatti walas pole vaults to India with consent from relevant Indian authorities. That's why I said they are Indian national assets and hence can't be termed illegal. India would do a great favour to BD if they keep these assets to themselves and decide not to use them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mattrixx

What Bangla thinks today, India thinks tomorrow, the world thinks day after.
Who told this??


----------



## jaq111

Aka123- Your assumptions are wrong. Can't blurt out everything in front of you know who.


----------



## Aka123

jaq111 said:


> Aka123- Your assumptions are wrong. Can't blurt out everything in front of you know who.



Whatever..... Any ways leave it....


----------



## the just

BDeshi.BOARD are we?office is slow,house is quite. Wife is happy,children are safe.so what to do?


----------



## asad71

nForce said:


> wow ..thats quite something..If I am not very much mistaken,no other country in the World can claim that.My nation is quite new though..it was born some 60 years back..The culture is quite old though... and yes.. I am a Bengali.



That's because the definition of a nation is different to you and me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Loki said:


> If he had been a great thinker, then I'm sure a command economy system would have run great, and capitalism being nothing but a shadow.
> 
> Such things look good only on paper.



Is that why he was recently voted greatest thinker of the millenium on bbc in britain of all places[where communism was a hated word]?His govt ideas failed because of the selfishness of the executors.But everything he said about capitalism was right.About smaller corporations merging into bigger globalized corporations,about globalization etc.I am not a communist never have been,but can't deny that marx was the first great social thinker of modern times.This fact is recognized by many common folks,that his political system may have failed but his ideas about capital ,god society were very much relevant.Hence the shock verdict.


----------



## Aka123

PlanetSoldier said:


> LaBong also falls in same category...he's Noakhailla, he can't agree with you  .
> 
> 
> 
> Yup...I'm from Dhaka



Hey PlanetSoldier, you didn't repond ? Basically asked you because I was having a debate with a friend of mine on Bengali. He said it's called Ghor in Bangladesh, but I think it's called Basha. 
Though I say it as Bari.


----------



## LaBong

InDoStAnImUsSaLmAn said:


> There was no Bangladesh,Pakistan or India....as we now know....the was one unified India even when the muslims were a minority under the mighty Mughals,then came separatists politicians,in the 20th century who,helped by the British,introduced quite effectively,the policy of Divide and Rule....and reduced the Muslims,once great rulers of the land,to flee with fear and panic and weaken the whole Muslim community of the subcontinent,in the process...... Hence we now have these India-Bangladesh-Pakistan... unification is only logical thing to do....but now its nearly impossible....mostly because,the mindset of the people in these countries....and it can only be achieved if any major war breaks out and one conquers the others!


Who told you west bengal depends on central assistance? Infant kolkatas contribution to gdp is 3rd after Mumbai and ncr.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Is that why he was recently voted greatest thinker of the millenium on bbc in britain of all places[where communism was a hated word]?His govt ideas failed because of the selfishness of the executors.But everything he said about capitalism was right.About smaller corporations merging into bigger globalized corporations,about globalization etc.I am not a communist never have been,but can't deny that marx was the first great social thinker of modern times.This fact is recognized by many common folks,that his political system may have failed but his ideas about capital ,god society were very much relevant.Hence the shock verdict.



Communism prevents innovation, any welfare state does. It isn't states job to provide job to people but it's states job to maintain law and order and create and environment which is investment friendly and let entrepreneurs do their job. 

Capitalism is time tested method while communism failed in most if not all occasions. Having said that, I do think there should be some kinda mechanism to prevent corporate monopoly and ensure workers right.


----------



## Moander

kalu_miah said:


> This moander and Loki both care about what Indians think about Bangladesh and that is why the first one opened this thread and the 2nd one do not close it.



I care about Bangali not Indian, and if i am not mistaken its not a crime. Bangali's in India are like lost lambs, we need to guide them back and in the process also get the land back .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moander

Loki said:


> I am not closing it on his request.
> 
> I wonder where @Moander went off to? Whimsical fellow isn't he?
> 
> If ye don't like it, don't comment. It's that simple
> 
> 
> 
> What about AIDS?



Thanks again for not closing this thread. I am really busy at the moment, got some exam going on and will not be online much till 8th April. I know sometime this thread is going out of hand, but overall its entertaining. So, again please don't close it.


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

LaBong said:


> Communism prevents innovation, any welfare state does. It isn't states job to provide job to people but it's states job to maintain law and order and create and environment which is investment friendly and let entrepreneurs do their job.
> 
> Capitalism is time tested method while communism failed in most if not all occasions. Having said that, I do think there should be some kinda mechanism to prevent corporate monopoly and ensure workers right.



Thats exactly what i said,that marx's political idea failed but not his economic theories about capitalism.Just see how the alliance between corporations and politicians is destroying the country,not just here ,everywhere.


----------



## Aka123

jaq111 said:


> Aka123- Sure, I can respond to all your queries directed towards me but don't wanna project to others as we Indian Bengalis are arguing among ourselves and insult each other. We are not like that. Understand.
> 
> Bangladesh- Don't you want the Unity in Diversity feeling, then you have to push for reunification with India.



Ok Push.... as u wish.... I have nothing to say.... do whatever u want..... am getting bored now....


----------



## animelive

Aka123 said:


> Hey PlanetSoldier, you didn't repond ? Basically asked you because I was having a debate with a friend of mine on Bengali. He said it's called Ghor in Bangladesh, but I think it's called Basha.
> Though I say it as Bari.



within my family, we use all three of them while we also use Bari to refer to our village. Pretty sure most people do the same thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## the just

Aka123 said:


> Hey PlanetSoldier, you didn't repond ? Basically asked you because I was having a debate with a friend of mine on Bengali. He said it's called Ghor in Bangladesh, but I think it's called Basha.
> Though I say it as Bari.



SOME BANGLADESHI BANGLA WORD:
GHOR=room.
BASHA=house/home.(individual house mostly)
BASHA-BARI=multiple flat building's.
BARI OR DESHER BARI=village home or origin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Nadaan Parinda said:


> Why would Bangladesh like to associate themselves with West Bengal. WB is one of the most backward state in India with communist nutters.



with GDP of 101 Billion Dollars???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CorporateAffairs

pritamkonar said:


> We have a bigger plan buddy



That is India of my dreams. Will remain forever.

In addition, west bengal is a failed state just like others. No rule of law, goons have the power. People like Mamatha are a curse to WB along with communists. 

Recent local body elections BJP vote share has increased, this is very good news. I hope a true people leader arises and leads WB into prosperity.


----------



## LaBong

the just said:


> Is that statistics above include business with Bangladesh through benapol?Or are you self sufficient enough to claim the same if we decide to close the boarder?(know the fact from someone who's business is in the boarder).
> And what's wrong with these morons?(post #827 #828)



I don't know about, but don't think it will be a big number. All countries do business with neighbor countries , what's so special about it. If BD wasn't there we would've do trade with some other country or state. We are not land locked that we would need assistance from BD.


----------



## InDoStAnImUsSaLmAn

LaBong said:


> Who told you west bengal depends on central assistance? Infant kolkatas contribution to gdp is 3rd after Mumbai and ncr.



Didi running to Delhi every now and then,begging for economic aid to run the state......all major industries wiped out..... Wat do expct the money will come from????? From "smoking more ciggerates" ???? or "tourism industry" of Digha-Darjeeling-"Goa"-"Switzerland" bullcrap????? or Dev becoming swami vivekananda and censored "film industry"??????


----------



## Aka123

the just said:


> SOME BANGLADESHI BANGLA WORD:
> GHOR=room.
> BASHA=house/home.(individual house mostly)
> BASHA-BARI=multiple flat building's.
> BARI OR DESHER BARI=village home or origin.





animelive said:


> within my family, we use all three of them while we also use Bari to refer to our village. Pretty sure most people do the same thing.




Thanks for the response guys!!


----------



## LaBong

InDoStAnImUsSaLmAn said:


> Didi running to Delhi every now and then,begging for economic aid to run the state......all major industries wiped out..... Wat do expct the money will come from????? From "smoking more ciggerates" ???? or "tourism industry" of Digha-Darjeeling-"Goa"-"Switzerland" bullcrap????? or Dev becoming swami vivekananda and censored "film industry"??????



Every other chief minister tries to arm twist the center to give them more money. What's new in it. What has Didis tomfoolery got to do with the fact that calcutta gdp is third after Mumbai and ncr? I know it could have been much more but it's not that we couldn't sustain without central economic help.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Aka123 said:


> Ok... thats great!! bdw I have a silly question but wanted to know.... what do you guys call 'home' in Bengali..... Ghor, Bari or Basha?



In Bangla Ghor means room. Ghoti people use Ghor as Bari or Basha too. For example, we say "Basahi jachsi", I've seen Ghoti people saying it as "Ghor e jachsi".

Bari and Basha have a bit difference not so big. Bari in most cases means permanent house whereas Basha could be both permanent or rented house. I tried to depict use of these words not any bookish knowledge.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PlanetSoldier

LaBong said:


> My root is that of East Bengal which is a different entity than Bangladesh. My parents were born in undivided India and they choose not live in Pakistan, which makes them migrant but not illegal. Even our prime minister was born in what now is Pakistan.
> 
> I don't think any Indian has any issue with Bangladeshis who come here in legal means, in fact they were rather cordially treated, ask @Loki his father was in calcutta few months ago and was in high praise for the city and err civilization! Even you yourself experienced it, did you not?
> 
> But off course as someone has said, freeloaders would not be entertained.
> 
> And also we will off course provide shelter to anyone who's fleeing religious persecution, Hindu or Muslim . After all no sane person would like to live with jamati types.



You came to know my view regarding your place because I did let you know...I try to make things straightforward. My view regarding West Bengal (along with people there) are different from my view regarding india or the nation. 

Jamati types here don't crash down years old mosque on police guard or don't burn people alive for being minority. If such atrocities happen here, two big parties are liable for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Google doodle for Satyajit Ray's birthday.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Loki said:


> Hmm...is it true that Abul Kalam Azad fled to Pakistan? News reports suggest that he fled there via India.
> 
> Though, Awamis running to India are relatively more numerous, and under the consent and knowledge of the relevant Indian authorities. Typically the low ranking ones. The high ranks flee to Western countries.



Abul Kalam Azad could have fled to Pakistan but he isn't a Jamati.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

PlanetSoldier said:


> Abul Kalam Azad could have fled to Pakistan but he isn't a Jamati.



Ex-Jamaat to be precise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aka123

PlanetSoldier said:


> In Bangla Ghor means room. Ghoti people use Ghor as Bari or Basha too. For example, we say "Basahi jachsi", I've seen Ghoti people saying it as "Ghor e jachsi".
> 
> Bari and Basha have a bit difference not so big. Bari in most cases means permanent house whereas Basha could be both permanent or rented house. I tried to depict use of these words not any bookish knowledge.



Thanks mate!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Moander said:


> I care about Bangali not Indian, and if i am not mistaken its not a crime. Bangali's in India are like lost lambs, we need to guide them back and in the process also get the land back .



Really? I thought we went for Pakistan precisely because we were disgusted with treatment of Hindu Zamindars, now you want to join them? What makes you think they will trust you now or any time in the future, if they did not trust you in 1947?

Instead what is happening is that Indian strategists use Bengali Hindu's in India and Bangladesh as their pawns, leveraging the common culture and language, in their effort to make and keep Bangladesh as a vassal state, using their proxies in various political parties.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skallagrim

kalu_miah said:


> Really? I thought we went for Pakistan precisely because we were disgusted with treatment of Hindu Zamindars, now you want to join them? What makes you think they will trust you now or any time in the future, if they did not trust you in 1947?
> 
> Instead what is happening is that Indian strategists use Bengali Hindu's in India and Bangladesh as their pawns, leveraging the common culture and language, in their effort to make and keep Bangladesh as a vassal state, using their proxies in various political parties.




Indian Bengali celebrities come to Bangladesh and talk about brotherhood and friendship of epar-opar. Indian media never ever mention what these guys have said in BD, but Awami media, with an enthusiasm, very elaborately write of these big-heartedness of dadas.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Joe Shearer

BATMAN said:


> Indian Bengal is a disputed territory, since partition.
> 
> After 1971, India further pushed its boundaries into Bangladesh.



Just curiousity: disputed by whom?



BATMAN said:


> Indian Bengal is a disputed territory, since partition.
> 
> After 1971, India further pushed its boundaries into Bangladesh.



More curiousity: are you an Indian Bengali?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aka123

LaBong said:


> Google doodle for Satyajit Ray's birthday.



Pother Panchali.... Apu Durga...  Satyajit Ray.... A gem of World Cinema.


----------



## InDoStAnImUsSaLmAn

LaBong said:


> Every other chief minister tries to arm twist the center to give them more money. What's new in it. What has Didis tomfoolery got to do with the fact that calcutta gdp is third after Mumbai and ncr? I know it could have been much more but it's not that we couldn't sustain without central economic help.



Don't knw whch gdp you are talkin abt bhai and in which world you spend your days probbly watchin Channl 10-Kolkata Tv and reading Jago Bangla-Pratidin.... The state is in a bad shape aftr 34yrs of left rule and it can't even pay its govt employees now... On top of that we have this lunatic of a CM wasting precious money on gobor-ghute utsav and her boby-madan bhais helping in the running of chit funds by selling Mamata's paintings for crores of rupees!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> Google doodle for Satyajit Ray's birthday.



These men with roots from Bangladesh sure are popular


----------



## amriki

Moander said:


> I was born and bred in Dhaka. I have never been to India. I know that a huge number of Bengali people live in India. I am curious about How Indian Bengali's perceive Bangladesh & Bangladeshi?



I was born and bred in the US but my parents are both Hindu Bengalis of Kolkata-area lineage. I had many Bangladeshi (Muslim, all) friends in college and continue to be close to some of them today.

But I suspect it's not my opinion you're interested in. I'll tell you a few things I've heard from Kolkata-area Bengalis I'm related to. Some is good, some is not so good.

My father always told me that if Bangla culture is to survive, it will be because of Bangladesh and not West Bengal. He was contemptuous of the way West Bengal has been overrun by Hindi-speaking migrants. It is a fair statement that today, Kolkata is no longer a Bengali city but an Indian city (much in the way Mumbai is no longer a Marathi city or Delhi a Punjabi city). One can see that as a positive or one can see that as a negative. My father saw it as a negative and praised Bangladesh for having the chutzpah to break away from the Punjabi elite that ran (and runs) Pakistan.

A cousin brother of mine who lives in Kolkata today is of a very different opinion. He doesn't even consider Bangladeshis "Bangali". Ora to Bangali noe! Ora Bangladeshi. Bangladesh'e kono Bangla culture bole aar kichu nei.

Knowing what I know about Bangladesh, I know he is wrong but I have heard variants of that idea from others as well. It is not uncommon.

And then there are those who are obsessed with the migrants. Frankly, there is no way for anyone to tell (outside of examining a birth certificate) whether a person is a Bangali Muslim from Murshidabad or Jessore. Sure, you can listen to the accents and throw out a "best guess" but that's all it is. A guess.

My opinion. Bangladesh is awesome, Bangladeshis are awesome. I just hope you guys are successful in staying secular and democratic and don't let the religious right take over. It's a battle being waged in the United States (which I consider my home) as well and in the country of my parents, India.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LaBong

InDoStAnImUsSaLmAn said:


> Don't knw whch gdp you are talkin abt bhai and in which world you spend your days probbly watchin Channl 10-Kolkata Tv and reading Jago Bangla-Pratidin.... The state is in a bad shape aftr 34yrs of left rule and it can't even pay its govt employees now... On top of that we have this lunatic of a CM wasting precious money on gobor-ghute utsav and her boby-madan bhais helping in the running of chit funds by selling Mamata's paintings for crores of rupees!


Buddy I was quoting the figure from goi sources, I don't watch TV. I don't dispute any of your claim that mamata is a megalomaniac lunatic and communism in bengals context is a nihilistic failed ideology which corrupted and destroyed every other institutions in bengal. However still kolkata is a big port city where many industry still remain, albeit mostly service oriented. So it contributes a lot to gdp. 

In fact west bengal has higher gdp than gujrat, however our power capita income is much less.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

amriki said:


> I was born and bred in the US but my parents are both Hindu Bengalis of Kolkata-area lineage. I had many Bangladeshi (Muslim, all) friends in college and continue to be close to some of them today.
> 
> But I suspect it's not my opinion you're interested in. I'll tell you a few things I've heard from Kolkata-area Bengalis I'm related to. Some is good, some is not so good.
> 
> My father always told me that if Bangla culture is to survive, it will be because of Bangladesh and not West Bengal. He was contemptuous of the way West Bengal has been overrun by Hindi-speaking migrants. It is a fair statement that today, Kolkata is no longer a Bengali city but an Indian city (much in the way Mumbai is no longer a Marathi city or Delhi a Punjabi city). One can see that as a positive or one can see that as a negative. My father saw it as a negative and praised Bangladesh for having the chutzpah to break away from the Punjabi elite that ran (and runs) Pakistan.
> 
> A cousin brother of mine who lives in Kolkata today is of a very different opinion. He doesn't even consider Bangladeshis "Bangali". Ora to Bangali noe! Ora Bangladeshi. Bangladesh'e kono Bangla culture bole aar kichu nei.
> 
> Knowing what I know about Bangladesh, I know he is wrong but I have heard variants of that idea from others as well. It is not uncommon.
> 
> And then there are those who are obsessed with the migrants. Frankly, there is no way for anyone to tell (outside of examining a birth certificate) whether a person is a Bangali Muslim from Murshidabad or Jessore. Sure, you can listen to the accents and throw out a "best guess" but that's all it is. A guess.
> 
> My opinion. Bangladesh is awesome, Bangladeshis are awesome. I just hope you guys are successful in staying secular and democratic and don't let the religious right take over. It's a battle being waged in the United States (which I consider my home) as well and in the country of my parents, India.


Calcutta is a cosmopolitan but it's very much a bengali city, yeah migrants are there but migrants don't define a city rather the popular culture does. It's true most people of calcutta are bilingual and most hindi speaking migrants pick up bengali, albeit with a heavy accent. Sometimes you would see the bengali is trying hard to converse in hindi while the hindi speaker putting all his effort to reply in pidgin bengali.

The thing is neither are we overwhelmed by hindi speaker, nor does hindi cause any danger to bengali. Mainly because we have a functioning movie industry, excellent literature base and very good bengali music industry.

As far as Bangladeshis are concerned I think it's a diverse country with different types of people, some sneer at the idea of bengali identity some wear it like a badge of honour and go overboard. It's not wise to generalise.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## amriki

LaBong said:


> It's not wise to generalise.



A thread titled " Re: How Indian Bengali's perceive Bangladesh and Bangladeshi?" is an invitation to generalize


----------



## InDoStAnImUsSaLmAn

amriki said:


> I was born and bred in the US but my parents are both Hindu Bengalis of Kolkata-area lineage. I had many Bangladeshi (Muslim, all) friends in college and continue to be close to some of them today.
> 
> But I suspect it's not my opinion you're interested in. I'll tell you a few things I've heard from Kolkata-area Bengalis I'm related to. Some is good, some is not so good.
> 
> My father always told me that if Bangla culture is to survive, it will be because of Bangladesh and not West Bengal. He was contemptuous of the way West Bengal has been overrun by Hindi-speaking migrants. It is a fair statement that today, Kolkata is no longer a Bengali city but an Indian city (much in the way Mumbai is no longer a Marathi city or Delhi a Punjabi city). One can see that as a positive or one can see that as a negative. My father saw it as a negative and praised Bangladesh for having the chutzpah to break away from the Punjabi elite that ran (and runs) Pakistan.
> 
> A cousin brother of mine who lives in Kolkata today is of a very different opinion. He doesn't even consider Bangladeshis "Bangali". Ora to Bangali noe! Ora Bangladeshi. Bangladesh'e kono Bangla culture bole aar kichu nei.
> 
> Knowing what I know about Bangladesh, I know he is wrong but I have heard variants of that idea from others as well. It is not uncommon.
> 
> And then there are those who are obsessed with the migrants. Frankly, there is no way for anyone to tell (outside of examining a birth certificate) whether a person is a Bangali Muslim from Murshidabad or Jessore. Sure, you can listen to the accents and throw out a "best guess" but that's all it is. A guess.
> 
> My opinion. Bangladesh is awesome, Bangladeshis are awesome. I just hope you guys are successful in staying secular and democratic and don't let the religious right take over. It's a battle being waged in the United States (which I consider my home) as well and in the country of my parents, India.




Watch the movie "The Bong Connection"... Hope you'll like it! The Bengali culture is held in high esteem even outside WB,throughout India,we are aatels or intellectuals as they call it,I'v been to JNU,one of the most ellite and prestigious universities in Delhi and of India,and Bengali words like "kaaje faaki deoa" are quite popular there,though they don't even know the meaning... Being a Bengali in a group of intellectuals,anywhere in India,will automatically place you in a superior or ellite position,among the others.... Its us Bengalees,who,as sometimes said,is in our nature,to criticise ourselves,and lack of appreaciation for our achievements and potentials and culture.... Nijeder kei nijera gaal deoa...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

We are not a myth. We are ancient. We are the Only True Nation in this territory. We are the Ancient Ganga Draviri Nation, Fighter against the Coward Aryans . We are the Assurs. We are the Rabonites. We are the Pure One. We are the Bangladeshi Race. The Free Dravidian Nation. We are not a myth. Our Total Nation one day or Some day will be reunited naturally by crushing all the Aryans due to our common dravidian ancestry. We are not a myth. We are the Seventh Largest Nation of the World. Keep it in mind always. 

This could be informative to understand the origin and purity of the Bangladeshi Race:

To All Bangladeshi: Save your nation as it is your own national duty

16th December is the national day of our country. In 16th December of 1971the Indian army along with Bangladeshi freedom fighters defeated the western front of Pakistan in this territory. The country of united Pakistan was broken completely. As a product of the soil of fertile land we want to prefer live freely. We want to occupy our own lands what is our own territory. We have fought against the British. They snatched our gold from our treasury and established Bank of England after the war of Palashi. That bank was the main donor for the establishment of industries in unfertile Europe. Again raw materials for industries were also snatched from this fertile soil. Our talent manpower was looted by the British. They have taken a good amount of agricultural productions by establishing the harsh zamindary system. They have stroked against our beliefs, educational system, language and made us homeless,kingdomless,shelterless.Shiraj,Kasim,Majn u,Shariatullah,Titumir,Dudu Mia,Ismail Hossain Shiraji,Vashani,Fazlul Haque,Kazi Nazrul Islam, Sohrawardi , Shamsul Huq, Mujib,Zia, Osmani,Johir were the golden boys of this territory who lead the fight for independence of our soil. Millions of followers were involved in those fights. Titumir sacrificed the own life for living in own land freely nothing else with hundreds of followers. We deserve the inheritance of Titumir ,Majnu ,Shiraz, Kasim ,Dudu Mia, Vashani, Mujib, Zia,Fazlul Haque, Shamsul Haque, Nazrul ,Ismail. We don&#8217;t like to live in peace like the pet dogs. We want to produce our products by our own efforts with our own beliefs and consume those without any disturbance. We are not aggressive people. We always consume our own products only. For establishment the right and power over our own products we have given our lives many times. Millions of civilians were killed in the struggle of independence in 1857. This land is the ancient Gangaridi which was present in the time of Alexander which was separate from India and independent. We are always separated from the India from the ancient time. In middle age, Shashangko was the powerful king and leader of this nation who defeated and captured the India and made that land as a colony of our state. Thousands of followers were involved in the treatment of India. Those people were mainly of Buddhist religion. Their progeny have taken the new religion. But the blood is the same. These blood streams are flowing through our veins. Those bloods are creating progeny who are ready to fight against any type of evils. Those bloods are the precursor of the Mujib, Zia (the modern Shashangkos). We have ruled this territory independently for four hundred years by our own Sultans separated from India.Isa Khan was a strong defense against the Mughals. In later stage of Nabob this territory was completely independent and united free from India. We want to live freely. It is historically true. In British period India was ruled from Alipur (Newly named Kolkata) an important place of our territory though it was lost from us by the grasp of India. We were superior and free. India was always affected by colonial ruler and we are less affected and we were separate and independent in this region as unique nation which has the experience of exporting warships to Greece since three thousand years ago. In 1947 so called Pakistan was formed. Bengal was divided. Assam, Orissa, Bihar and part of Bengal were included in the nation of India. Arakan was captured by Myanmar. Those lands were our own territory. Those were separate from the Indian Territory. In 1947 the nation and territory of our people was broken and snatched by aggressor India. We have lost our maximum portion of our own territory. The nation was divided by many barriers and boundaries. We lost the Shiraz&#8217;s kingdom by snatch of lands by India in 1947.We got so called independence but lost the own lands, kingdom, people, ice lands and resources. We were prescribed to live with the association with western front newly formed Pakistan. But the people of Punjabi Pakistan were also real pet dogs. History tells the truth. In 1857, the people of Punjab fought against us for British as like as pet dogs. But in 1857, our millions of brilliant soldiers and officers were killed in the war of independence. But we were failed. We were forced to make association with the dog enemies in new country Pakistan as our own lands were reduced by India.

The next happenings were totally expected. As pet dogs of British (newly denoted by American) the Punjabi portion of Pakistan army started to work for the benefits of aggressors. They seized the power from people and made the country as the ancient colony. They were so pet dogs that they refused to handover the power to people in the leadership of Mujib. The Punjabi army arrested Mujib. Osmani, Zia, Vashani show the brave of Shashangko bloods. Millions of followers took part in the fight from their points for their lands. At this stage India, our old enemy who snatched our lands acted as supporting force of us for their benefits. They wanted to take the chance. In 16th December of 1971, they wanted to take the credit of victory as their own. For this reason, they didn&#8217;t allow the presence of Osmani in the surrender ceremony of Pakistani Punjabi army. The Indians wanted to stay in our territory for unfinished time. They snatched all the valuable weapons and gold from our country just like after the war of palashi which was done by the British. But at this time, Mujib, the brave son of this territory took the step. He gave a deadline of withdrawal of Indian army within 31st March of 1972; otherwise another struggle would be launched. Within 15th March of 1972 Indian army left Bangladesh. Finally, after a long period, Bangladesh becomes free from any type of foreign army. Again some new aggressors tried to make this land as their colony. They wanted to destroy the arm forces of Bangladesh. They proposed Mujib to export natural gas. But Mujib refused that as a brave son of country. They created famine in 1974 to destabilize the Mujib and Bangladesh to capture us by reducing food supply. Mujib tackled those problems successfully and took master plan to make revolution. Revolution was unfinished. Finally, they took actions on Mujib and Bangladesh by intelligence agents who hired some bustards to kill Mujib and wanted to make this land as colony of them. Some big powers were involved in this business to suppress the growth of Bangladesh as a prosperous nation. At last, Zia another brave son of Bangladesh came in the spot. In 7th November of 1975 he, along with millions of followers saved our lands from being colony of aggressor. By doing the work of suppressing work of aggressors&#8217; attacks Bangladesh lost some strength. Some aggressors again reentered in our country. Zia was killed by agencies of those. Next governments were not so efficient. Foreign ambassadors are guiding the rulers of our country. In 2006, the country was supervised by the ambassadors nakedly. A famine situation was tried to create by aggressors to suppress the people. Governments should be created from the blood streams of the people of this locality for their own benefits. Aggressor wants to grasp us from all aspects. But the bloods of Shashangko will not tolerate any type of evil work. They will destroy the hands of aggressors and their allies. We hope, we must be free from aggressors and recover our own lands from aggressors. We must be strong enough to suppress aggressors. We must evolve technologies to improve productions in all stages. Hey, all living beings of this territory be united with your own beliefs, work with unity and pray to free the territory. Don&#8217;t betray each other because it is your own territory whatever your religion and color. You are product of this soil whatever what is source of your precursor sperm and ovum. Don&#8217;t betray the own soil. You should make it free from evils for you. Don&#8217;t invite enemy. You should know the enemy and fight against them with the help of all living organisms of your territory. You should love them all because all of them are created from same lands and same preparations. Never kill anyone of your territory or never help other to kill your territory members. Beliefs may be different but origin is same soil. Love your origin and keep it up as it is own your origin. Don&#8217;t love other country or other aggressor as those are enemies and keep free the territory from enemies. Build your nation as your own home and love all members as your own. You are the container of bloods of Shashangko, Titumir,Vashani, Mujib and Zia. Those persons should be born in every house.


----------



## LaBong

animelive said:


> lolololololol come back to your motherland, mate, we welcome you and stop pretending to be an Indian. Bengal by itself is a country. you weirdos like to hang out and convince yourself to be Indians for some reason though. Most probably because of religion and then you call us fanatics



Do you know what federal republic means or do you equate it with the experience with west Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> Do you know what federal republic means or do you equate it with the experience with west Pakistan?



I will say it clearly. HINDUS in wb prefer to be with India because it is a Hindu majority country. Hindu Bangalis also prefer it for the very same reason. That is a fact and you should accept it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

> HINDUS in wb prefer to be with India because it is a Hindu majority country. Hindu Bangalis also prefer it for the very same reason. That is a fact and you should accept it.



Surely hindus of wb thwarted a British effort of dividing Bengal back in 1911 at the expense of calcutta losing its capital status. They choose not be part of Pakistan which I'd say was a very wise decision. Just look at the history of East Pakistan. Who'd want to live with half literate genocidal village idiots pumped up by British created weird racial supremacist theory, who all of sudden get to command an army.


----------



## livingdead

amriki said:


> A thread titled " Re: How Indian Bengali's perceive Bangladesh and Bangladeshi?" is an invitation to generalize



amriki, I liked your post. I beg to differ about kolkata. Its very much a bengali city. It could never attract migrant in large numbers like mumbai or delhi. Sure some people from eastern zone and some business folks(marwari), but thats it.

I have seen very few sikh there. I have seen more sikhs in hyderabad than kolkata. Sure kolkata is very welcoming to outsiders(compared to delhi or mumbai)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> We are not a myth. We are ancient. We are the Only True Nation in this territory. We are the Ancient Ganga Draviri Nation, Fighter against the Coward Aryans . We are the Assurs. We are the Rabonites. We are the Pure One. We are the Bangladeshi Race. The Free Dravidian Nation. We are not a myth. Our Total Nation one day or Some day will be reunited naturally by crushing all the Aryans due to our common dravidian ancestry. We are not a myth. We are the Seventh Largest Nation of the World. Keep it in mind always.



Man....you are absolutely nuts!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> Surely hindus of wb thwarted a British effort of dividing Bengal back in 1911 at the expense of calcutta losing its capital status. They choose not be part of Pakistan which I'd say was a very wise decision. Just look at the history of East Pakistan. Who'd want to live with half literate genocidal village idiots pumped up by British created weird racial supremacist theory, who all of sudden get to command an army.



How shameful for the Bangali culture. It breaks me into tears 



Loki said:


> Man....you are absolutely nuts!



I really like this guy shakib's post. Makes you think that Pabna mental hospital isn't totally useless

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Loki said:


> Man....you are absolutely nuts!


LOL... This guy just made my day. He is the first one I am seeing so obsessed with Dravidian ancestry. I just dont understand how can he be so sure he is a true dravidian. If I am not wrong Aryans came here about 5-6 thousands years ago. Its pretty much safe to say genes of all people of the sub-continent are pretty much mixed up with Aryans.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MilSpec

Banglar Bagh said:


> LOL... This guy just made my day. He is the first one I am seeing so obsessed with Dravidian ancestry. I just dont understand how can he be so sure he is a true dravidian. If I am not wrong Aryans came here *about 5-6 thousands years ago*. Its pretty much safe to say genes of all people of the sub-continent are pretty much mixed up with Aryans.



OT: Dont mention that to creationist's


----------



## LaBong

animelive said:


> How shameful for the Bangali culture. It breaks me into tears
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this guy shakib's post. Makes you think that Pabna mental hospital isn't totally useless


You shouldn't worry, since we, the flag bearer of bengali race kept the culture very much alive. You guys concentrate on your usual dalal/rajakar bickering and let the pros indulge in higher order thinking.


----------



## shivgan3

Self hating hidu bengalis hate india and love terrorist.. they are of slave mentaliy...
they are a disgrace to hindus...I hate bengali hindus(useless friends) and i love pakistani (enemy)....
Begalish didnt support kicking terroirsts or pressuring B-desh or any other measure..
All top notch local terrorist after Kashmir are from bengall.......


----------



## Captain Spark

shivgan3 said:


> Self hating hidu bengalis hate india and love terrorist.. they are of slave mentaliy...
> they are a disgrace to hindus...I hate bengali hindus(useless friends) and i love pakistani (enemy)....
> Begalish didnt support kicking terroirsts or pressuring B-desh or any other measure..
> All top notch local terrorist after Kashmir are from bengall.......



where do u come from man ..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bagh

shivgan3 said:


> *Self hating hidu bengalis hate india and love terrorist.. they are of slave mentaliy...
> they are a disgrace to hindus...I hate bengali hindus(useless friends) and i love pakistani (enemy)....*
> Begalish didnt support kicking terroirsts or pressuring B-desh or any other measure..
> All top notch local terrorist after Kashmir are from bengall.......


 @animelive @Luffy 500 guys you seeing this?  I am so worried about our WB dadas now? What can we do to help them?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

shivgan3 said:


> Self hating hidu bengalis hate india and love terrorist.. they are of slave mentaliy...
> they are a disgrace to hindus...I hate bengali hindus(useless friends) and i love pakistani (enemy)....
> Begalish didnt support kicking terroirsts or pressuring B-desh or any other measure..
> All top notch local terrorist after Kashmir are from bengall.......



agreed, Indian bangalis have aways tarnishd the name of Bengal that is why i was suggesting that they give up on Bangla and become full fledged bharoti

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luffy 500

Banglar Bagh said:


> @animelive @Luffy 500 guys you seeing this?  I am so worried about our WB dadas now? What can we do to help them?



Nothing. Just sit back and enjoy the show IMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PlanetSoldier

LaBong said:


> You shouldn't worry, since we, the flag bearer of bengali race kept the culture very much alive. You guys concentrate on your usual dalal/rajakar bickering and let the pros indulge in higher order thinking.



Keep in mind which section on PDF you're obsessed with before mouthing big.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Captain Spark

animelive said:


> agreed, Indian bangalis have aways tarnishd the name of Bengal that is why i was suggesting that they give up on Bangla and become full fledged bharoti



baaaaah........ khub sundor...

if producing several nobel laureates, oscar winning director from amongst u, tarnishes the name of bengal then gr8...... u r the king of logic....


----------



## livingdead

shivgan3 said:


> Self hating hidu bengalis hate india and love terrorist.. they are of slave mentaliy...
> they are a disgrace to hindus...I hate bengali hindus(useless friends) and i love pakistani (enemy)....
> Begalish didnt support kicking terroirsts or pressuring B-desh or any other measure..
> All top notch local terrorist after Kashmir are from bengall.......



bro... are you okey? your bengali gf left you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bagh

shivgan3 said:


> Self hating hidu bengalis hate india and love terrorist.. *they are of slave mentaliy...
> they are a disgrace to hindus...I hate bengali hindus(useless friends)* and i love pakistani (enemy)....
> Begalish didnt support kicking terroirsts or pressuring B-desh or any other measure..
> All top notch local terrorist after Kashmir are from bengall.......


Why are you so furious with Bengali Indians just because according to you they are a disgrace to Hinduism? I am sorry but is this Narendra Modi himself I am talking to?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Banglar Bagh said:


> @animelive @Luffy 500 guys you seeing this?  I am so worried about our WB dadas now? What can we do to help them?



WB dadas are well aware of their situation in whole india (rated by north indian). Their bond is religion otherwise they don't have that much role outside of WB. Within last 66 years their significant achievement in india is winning a presidential position which has a doll role.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Banglar Bagh

PlanetSoldier said:


> WB dadas are well aware of their situation in whole india (rated by north indian). Their bond is religion otherwise they don't have that much role outside of WB. Within last 66 years their significant achievement in india is winning a presidential position which has a doll role.


As it appears their bond of religion has also become pretty loose now-a-days. This particular response from a North Indian just proved it. Prolonged abomination and persecution by the North indians is the prime reason of their obsession with Bangladesh I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Captain Spark

PlanetSoldier said:


> WB dadas are well aware of their situation in whole india (rated by north indian). Their bond is religion otherwise they don't have that much role outside of WB. Within last 66 years their significant achievement in india is winning a presidential position which has a doll role.



And that is mostly due to the foolish WB political leadership...... which is too idealistic in every case.....lacking reality.



Banglar Bagh said:


> As it appears their bond of religion has also become pretty loose now-a-days. This particular response from a North Indian just proved it. Prolonged abomination and persecution by the North indians is the prime reason of their obsession with Bangladesh I guess.



*Persecution* by North Indians.....

*Obsession* with Bangladesh.....


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Captain Spark said:


> *Persecution* by North Indians..... is the Reason behind West Bengali Dada's
> 
> *Obsession* with Bangladesh.....
> 
> North Indians have always been



There corrected it for you...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## animelive

Captain Spark said:


> *Obsession* with Bangladesh.....



if you were here long enough, you would know that most bharotis who hangout in BD section are Bangalis with roots from here. Its natural to miss their motherland though

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## livingdead

lol, am pretty sure a few of you have been to kolkata.. how many north Indians you see there?
and its more of mamta bullying poor manmohan than other way around...


----------



## Captain Spark

Banglar Bagh said:


> There corrected it for you...



When was the last time bengalis were persecuted by north Indians ? and Indian bengalis were obsessed with Bangladesh ?....... here in kolkata we hardly ever speak of Bangladesh........ and every now and then we do stumblle upon some illegal bangladeshi immigrants inquiring about how to get an Indian ration card made....

r u by any chance under drugs or is it the late night bringing out the best from your mind.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Captain Spark said:


> When was the last time bengalis were persecuted by north Indians ? and Indian bengalis were obsessed with Bangladesh ?....... here in kolkata we hardly ever speak of Bangladesh........ and every now and then we do stumblle upon some illegal bangladeshi immigrants inquiring about how to get an Indian ration card made....
> 
> r u by any chance under drugs or is it the late night bringing out the best from your mind.....


We can see here how the north indians feel about you guys. And why do many WB guys keep coming in this BD section day after day if its not an obsession. And jeez....no Drugs particularly is not my thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Banglar Bagh said:


> We can see here how the north indians feel about you guys. And why do many WB guys keep coming in this BD section day after day if its not an obsession. And jeez....no Drugs particularly is not my thing.


To say the truth, bd section is the most attractive section in PDF, the whole section is like a prolonged, multi dimensional naswaristan. And 99 percent threads are here regarding India anyway, so it's you guys who are obsessed. You don't see me participate in bd news or bd economy threads.



shivgan3 said:


> Self hating hidu bengalis hate india and love terrorist.. they are of slave mentaliy...
> they are a disgrace to hindus...I hate bengali hindus(useless friends) and i love pakistani (enemy)....
> Begalish didnt support kicking terroirsts or pressuring B-desh or any other measure..
> All top notch local terrorist after Kashmir are from bengall.......



Why u no fraandshipp me?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

LaBong said:


> Surely hindus of wb thwarted a British effort of dividing Bengal back in 1911 at the expense of calcutta losing its capital status. They choose not be part of Pakistan which I'd say was a very wise decision. Just look at the history of East Pakistan. Who'd want to live with half literate genocidal village idiots pumped up by British created weird racial supremacist theory, who all of sudden get to command an army.



Supremacist Dravidian One race theory! Ya, Some people of ancient Bangladesh have lost their ancestry. I know that those come to be close with their ancestral origin to get the roots. We are not a myth. We recognized ourselves. We are not surrendered to Aryans or the Mughal originated religious traders. This is proved in 1947 & 1971. We proved our purity. We are the only fighter which one is the real True Nation of the territory. This is like daylight. We are a family. Really pity for those who have lost their real origin. Pity!!! We never want to argue with any Aryans or any Mughal originated religious traders. We are free. We are a True Nation rightfully. This is our bold existence. We don't care anyone. We are not a myth. I really understand that you lost your Noakhali origin which was your since the ancient time. Sympathy to you. Take it easy. Aryans and Mughal originated cowards are responsible for your transition from your real origin. I understand your position. Your words are full with emotions. We bear the same. We are not a myth. We are the Great Bangladeshi Race, the Seventh Largest Nation of the world which really very distinct...


----------



## LaBong

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Supremacist Dravidian One race theory! Ya, Some people of ancient Bangladesh have lost their ancestry. I know that those come to be close with their ancestral origin to get the roots. We are not a myth. We recognized ourselves. We are not surrendered to Aryans or the Mughal originated religious traders. This is proved in 1947 & 1971. We proved our purity. We are the only fighter which one is the real True Nation of the territory. This is like daylight. We are a family. Really pity for those who have lost their real origin. Pity!!! We never want to argue with any Aryans or any Mughal originated religious traders. We are free. We are a True Nation rightfully. This is our bold existence. We don't care anyone. We are not a myth. I really understand that you lost your Noakhali origin which was your since the ancient time. Sympathy to you. Take it easy. Aryans and Mughal originated cowards are responsible for your transition from your real origin. I understand your position. Your words are full with emotions. We bear the same. We are not a myth. We are the Great Bangladeshi Race, the Seventh Largest Nation of the world which really very distinct...



Well I meant martial race theory but please go on, your posts are just too entertaining to resist.


----------



## Banglar Bagh

LaBong said:


> To say the truth, bd section is the most attractive section in PDF, the whole section is like a prolonged, multi dimensional naswaristan. And 99 percent threads are here regarding India anyway, so it's you guys who are obsessed. You don't see me participate in bd news or bd economy threads.



You are wrong actually. Most of the threads in this section are related to Bangladesh's strategic affairs. However whether a thread related to BD's economy or defense or internal politics Indians successfully turn them into a ind vs bd thread. Even a thread about BD-SL friendship was successfully derailed by you guys. Its irrelavent what you alone do but what matters is what most of you do. Most of your WB dada's are guilty of poking their noses into every matter related to BD Ok, lets have a fair deal, toder nam ar vuleo nibo na.. doya koira bd section e arr asis na

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

PlanetSoldier said:


> WB dadas are well aware of their situation in whole india (rated by north indian). Their bond is religion otherwise they don't have that much role outside of WB. Within last 66 years their significant achievement in india is winning a presidential position which has a doll role.



Even if it does not worth mentioning here but for your information, Mr.Jyoti Basu was offered the post of prime minister but it was the Politburo refused to join the government in 1996.
On the other hand if you have ever cared to look at news papers you would have noticed the overwhelming numbers of Indian Bengalis like Kaushik basu among the illustrious Indian policy makers today.More over who can ever forget the visionary poltician and a seer like Dr.Bidhan Chandra Ray?
As far as the religious bond is concerned Indian Bengalis have never been praised or blamed to be religiously fanatic community as far as historical accounts are concerned.So please,next time do present us something worth reading which is appallingly absent in your section.


----------



## LaBong

Banglar Bagh said:


> You are wrong actually. Most of the threads in this section are related to Bangladesh's strategic affairs. However whether a thread related to BD's economy or defense or internal politics Indians successfully turn them into a ind vs bd thread. Even a thread about BD-SL friendship was successfully derailed by you guys. Its irrelavent what you alone do but what matters is what most of you do. Most of your WB dada's are guilty of poking their noses into every matter related to BD Ok, lets have a fair deal, toder nam ar vuleo nibo na.. doya koira bd section e arr asis na



Lol you guys blame India for everything happens in bd, just see the posts by idune, Munshi and Co. Some building collapsed in bd, India is to blame, Indian police arrested illegal arm trafficker - raw fuelling insurgency in bd and so on. Heck there is a sticky thread called India doctrine.  This forum is more Indian in nature than Indian subforum. 

Like I said, I don't participate in bd internal threads like navy, army, economy and other news. What other Indians do is none of my concern, there are trolls of every nationality here, but mostly Indian Bengalis are respectable and seasoned posters, take for example Joe Shearer, Toxic Pus, Skulls and Bones, PMukherje, scorpionx and others. 

There was an initiative of making bangladesh defense forum solely based of bangladesh defense, didn't work. The forum was like a graveyard and no Indian even bothered to drop by.


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

PlanetSoldier said:


> WB dadas are well aware of their situation in whole india (rated by north indian). Their bond is religion otherwise they don't have that much role outside of WB. Within last 66 years their significant achievement in india is winning a presidential position which has a doll role.



Abe lallu,apni dekh.Amartya sen to satyajit ray,saurav ganguly.From tagore to subhas bose bengalis have always done their best for india.I usually hate ethnicity centric discussions,coz this is age of nations not tribes, but don't insult without provocation.Our politicians are useless but bengalis provide many scientist and administrative officers throughout the country.
And btw Once and for all stop sending bloody immigrants accross the border.


----------



## LaBong

scorpionx said:


> Even if it does not worth mentioning here but for your information, Mr.Jyoti Basu was offered the post of prime minister but it was the Politburo refused to join the government in 1996.
> On the other hand if you have ever cared to look at news papers you would have noticed the overwhelming numbers of Indian Bengalis like Kaushik basu among the illustrious Indian policy makers today.More over who can ever forget the visionary poltician and a seer like Dr.Bidhan Chandra Ray?
> As far as the religious bond is concerned Indian Bengalis have never been praised or blamed to be religiously fanatic community as far as historical accounts are concerned.So please,next time do present us something worth reading which is appallingly absent in your section.



Yeah I didn't even bothered to reply. There have been no pm from maharashtra, gujrat, kerala and many other states, doesn't mean a ****. 

The thing regional parties rule in Bengal so unless third front have the power it's hard for a non congress, non bjp to be pm. And you need to be a gandhi or someone like Manmohan Singh to be pm from congress and bjp with its cow belt politics doesn't have any foothold in Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

By the way, talking about contribution, just this year a Bengali teenager solved a three hundred years old equation coined by newton. A Bengali theoretical physicist won the highest paid prize dedicated to science for his work on string theory. A Bengali doctor won pulitzer for writing a biography of cancer and just yesterday a brave Bengali lady won green Oscar for helping to conserve to rare species of horn bill in arunachal. 

*all of them were Indian Bengalis, what did Bangladeshis contribute? *


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

LaBong said:


> By the way, talking about contribution, just this year a Bengali teenager solved a three hundred years old equation coined by newton. A Bengali theoretical physicist won the highest paid prize dedicated to science for his work on string theory. A Bengali doctor won pulitzer for writing a biography of cancer and just yesterday a brave Bengali lady won green Oscar for helping to conserve to rare species of horn bill in arunachal.
> 
> *all of them were Indian Bengalis, what did Bangladeshis contribute? *





Just visit the Khan Academy of Salman Khan, a Bangladeshi originated Youth. We have such millions of talents. We have beat Zimbabwe by 121 runs. I think WB will never be able to beat Zimbabwe as those have no own flag. But we did that...Could you give any example... such......


----------



## LaBong

Yes beating Zimbabwe is really something and can only dream of beating Zimbabwe, or Kenya or Ireland for that matter. But a bengali did captain Indian cricket team and no Bangladeshi cricketer come close to him. And calcutta ipl team does provide employment to some Bangladeshi cricketers. ;-)


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

InBen said:


> Are you mentally retarded or something....


You could think as you wish... May be mentally retarded... But I love my origin, My Nation , My Bangladeshi Race... I just share my opinion based on my thoughts... None can stop us...


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

LaBong said:


> Yes beating Zimbabwe is really something and can only dream of beating Zimbabwe, or Kenya or Ireland for that matter. But a bengali did captained Indian cricket team and no Bangladeshi cricketer come close to him. And calcutta ipl team does provide employment to some Bangladeshi cricketers. ;-)



Our Nasir Hossain will one day cross many cricketers & we will not give any chance them in BPL as the re-treatment. In Asia Cup we did some bitter for some people and we shall repeat that. We are just emerging... I don't care IPL... I care TPL i.e. Tangail Premier League. I think NPL : Noakhali Premier League will be more glorious than that of others. We must cross other as we are like a family. Just look the scenario of Savar Tragedy. The whole Nation was crying and helping own brothers and sisters as family members by taking the life risks. This is our bondage. None can stop us... No Nation is such United like us... We can do that... We must repeat that... We are not a myth... Pity for WB people... Those were our same co-warrior for thousand years. We lost them. Those are happy to be lost. We are happy to say good bye. The ultimate result is that The Great Bangladeshi Nation size is reduced. That is ok. But We must Triumph one Day I mean in ONE DAY CRICKET! WB will never be able to do that. That is the difference between us brothers...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## scorpionx

LaBong said:


> Yeah I didn't even bothered to reply. There have been no pm from maharashtra, gujrat, kerala and many other states, doesn't mean a ****.
> 
> The thing regional parties rule in Bengal so unless third front have the power it's hard for a non congress, non bjp to be pm. And you need to be a gandhi or someone like Manmohan Singh to be pm from congress and bjp with its cow belt politics doesn't have any foothold in Bengal.



Since I have joined this forum I have seen most of the BD members questioning the role of Indian bengalis in main stream Indianism disparaging Bengali's staggering devotion and contribution to Indian politics,economy,art and culture.I don't know they do it deliberately or not but it clearly shows their apathy to know about their western counterpart.

PS: To Bangladeshi cric friks,even our Sunrise Hyderabad will plunder Zimbabwe top to bottom.What is chest thumping about it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

What's up with Bangladeshis and north Indians? It seems Bangladeshis are perpetually at awe with pakistanis and a natural extension of this awe is bestowed upon north indians. I have many north Indian friends and mean no offense but north India isn't really considered cool place in India but rather is known as cow belt. It's like saying bengal is ruled by up, bihar, mp. :-\ 

West Bengal while ain't the richest state in India but still much richer than Bangladesh. And anyway ask any bengali bhadrolok and he would say being rich ain't synonymous to being successful.


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Supremacist Dravidian One race theory! Ya, Some people of ancient Bangladesh have lost their ancestry. I know that those come to be close with their ancestral origin to get the roots. *We are not a myth*. We recognized ourselves. We are not surrendered to Aryans or the Mughal originated religious traders. This is proved in 1947 & 1971. We proved our purity. We are the only fighter which one is the real True Nation of the territory. This is like daylight. We are a family. Really pity for those who have lost their real origin. Pity!!! We never want to argue with any Aryans or any Mughal originated religious traders. We are free. We are a True Nation rightfully. This is our bold existence. We don't care anyone. *We are not a myth*. I really understand that you lost your Noakhali origin which was your since the ancient time. Sympathy to you. Take it easy. Aryans and Mughal originated cowards are responsible for your transition from your real origin. I understand your position. Your words are full with emotions. We bear the same. *We are not a myth*. We are the Great Bangladeshi Race, the Seventh Largest Nation of the world which really very distinct...


I guess you understand nobody considers Dravidians to be a myth. You can relax for a while. No need to get all that excited everytime.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Azazel

eastwatch said:


> Do you want to say WB people are burning with desire to break knots with north India and join BD, which they or their Sharat Bose discarded in 1947 in a misguided perception that Kolkata would give them all the dignities a people can desire. But, now, after 67 years, WB has become the poorest Province of India, whereas BD is going to become a regional rich.



BD still the most poorest and overpopulated country in South Asia..Even poorer than WB.


----------



## LaBong

State Domestic Product of India 2011-12 | State-Wise GDP 2012 | District GDP of India | State-wise Population 2012 | VMW Analytic Services


Here the state level gdp and per capita income of Indian states. West Bengal lies in middle tier. While it's richer than most north Indian and east Indian states but poorer than west and South Indian states. 

There are many reasons behind the dismal state of North and East India. Partition, central policy, stupid politicians etc.


----------



## LaBong

So Salman Khan of Khan academy has his parentage linked to Kolkata as well.


----------



## Banglar Bagh

eastwatch said:


> Do you want to say WB people are burning with desire to break knots with north India and join BD, which they or their Sharat Bose discarded in 1947 in a misguided perception that Kolkata would give them all the dignities a people can desire. But, now, after 67 years, WB has become the poorest Province of India, whereas BD is going to become a regional rich.


That's what it seems from the looks of it. I think the ill-treatment from other ethnicities is the prime reason of their frustration. They envy BD for most of the part and all the time suffers from a dilemma whether to be loyal to India(which obviously failed them and cant protect them from racism of the northerners) or should join their ethnic brothers. 

And I dont think their economic mishap is the reason for missing BD. Guys from WB are one of the best in the business when it comes to miserliness  I heard about it from one of my friends. He and along with family(consisting total of 4 members) visited Kolkata a year back. They visited a house of a relative of one of his father's colleagues. Believe it or not 4 of them were give 2 sweets to eat  And the house owner said "&#2488;&#2476;&#2463;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497; &#2454;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2470;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;"&#2404; 
Also you shouldn't forget what typically a W.Bengali says whenever a guest comes to his house. "&#2470;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2454;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Banglar Bagh

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> We are not a myth... Pity for WB people... Those were our same co-warrior for thousand years. We lost them.


 I agree with you on the pity part. Too bad they are not with us. I like their nekami-filled bangla accent. "kolikatar dada ra arr dure chole jashne.. fire ai .. fire ai ... amader kache..""


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Banglar Bagh said:


> I agree with you on the pity part. Too bad they are not with us. I like their nekami-filled bangla accent. "kolikatar dada'r arr dure chole jashne.. fire ai .. fire ai ... amader kache..""



Bagher Mashi holo Biral. Biral Meo Meo vashai kotha bole. Mashi nikot attio holeo prithok barir shodosho. Bagher Mashi Biral holeo, Biral kintu Bagher shomo gotrio na. Bangladesh holo Bagher onchol. Kotha koi Bagher moto. Kolkata r Meo meo biral rupi Bangla Vashi na... Bagh ar Biral mele kono din ak jati hoi na... 1947 e amra ta hare hare ter peasi...Banglar Bagh kokhono Banglar Biral der onushoron korbe na jodio Biral Bagher Mashi. Biral surrendered hoye meo meo training pease abong tader meo meo korar odhikar deoa hok.... We are not a myth...None can stop us...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

scorpionx said:


> PS: To Bangladeshi cric friks,even our Sunrise Hyderabad will plunder Zimbabwe top to bottom.What is chest thumping about it?



Asia Cup er mair ki kosto lage? Afsos!


----------



## livingdead

so in essence bangladeshis and wb people pity each other... for different reasons. I guess we should close the thread now, it just repeatation of same things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Banglar Bagh said:


> That's what it seems from the looks of it. I think the ill-treatment from other ethnicities is the prime reason of their frustration. They envy BD for most of the part and all the time suffers from a dilemma whether to be loyal to India(which obviously failed them and cant protect them from racism of the northerners) or should join their ethnic brothers.
> 
> And I dont think their economic mishap is the reason for missing BD. Guys from WB are one of the best in the business when it comes to misery  I heard about it from one of my friends. He and along with family(consisting total of 4 members) visited Kolkata a year back. They visited a house of a relative of one of his father's colleagues. Believe it or not 4 of them were give 2 sweets to eat  And the house owner said "&#2488;&#2476;&#2463;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497; &#2454;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2470;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;"&#2404;
> Also you shouldn't forget what typically a W.Bengali says whenever a guest comes to his house. "&#2470;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2454;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;"



It seems all you guys are free luncher, i mean I heard this story from so many people that it's not even funny anymore. Why do you guys come here and try to sneak your way in others house, it's not good manners. Can't you afford good hotels.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

Banglar Bagh said:


> I agree with you on the pity part. Too bad they are not with us. I like their nekami-filled bangla accent. "kolikatar dada ra arr dure chole jashne.. fire ai .. fire ai ... amader kache..""



Yet you guys die to imitate that accent. Why don't your newspapers, anchors and film stars use regional dialect of khaise, jaishe, halar po hala instead of the standard bengali dialect of kolkata. 

Anyway as hinduguy said, this thread is getting repetitive, I'm off until someone posts something worth rebuttal.


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> By the way, talking about contribution, just this year a Bengali teenager solved a three hundred years old equation coined by newton. A Bengali theoretical physicist won the highest paid prize dedicated to science for his work on string theory. A Bengali doctor won pulitzer for writing a biography of cancer and just yesterday a brave Bengali lady won green Oscar for helping to conserve to rare species of horn bill in arunachal.
> 
> *all of them were Indian Bengalis, what did Bangladeshis contribute? *



Our home minister made the great theory of taking a building down with some *narachara*. The west are now impressed and will halt the use of explosives to take down buildings. I guess that counts

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

LaBong said:


> It seems all you guys are free luncher, i mean I heard this story from so many people that it's not even funny anymore. Why do you guys come here and try to sneak your way in others house, it's not good manners. Can't you afford good hotels.



Dada apne khepen ken? Apner origin to Noakhali, apni to ar original Kolikatar keo na!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

Banglar Bagh said:


> And I dont think their economic mishap is the reason for missing BD. Guys from WB are one of the best in the business when it comes to misery  I heard about it from one of my friends. He and along with family(consisting total of 4 members) visited Kolkata a year back. They visited a house of a relative of one of his father's colleagues. Believe it or not 4 of them were give 2 sweets to eat  And the house owner said "&#2488;&#2476;&#2463;&#2497;&#2453;&#2497; &#2454;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2470;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494;"&#2404;
> Also you shouldn't forget what typically a W.Bengali says whenever a guest comes to his house. "&#2470;&#2494;&#2470;&#2494; &#2454;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2447;&#2488;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472; &#2472;&#2494; &#2479;&#2503;&#2479;&#2492;&#2503; &#2454;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472;"



A culture of not even entertaining a house guest is a part of WB culture. Do not deny it, Mr. Refugees from our great East Bengal. Ask your parents or grand parents. How they dislike this Ghoti miser culture. Ask them how well they themselves lived in their Sonar Bangla. Alas, they are now suffering mentally in the Ghoti land because of this miser minds of the Ghotis. 

However, these Bangals of ours from BD are much more successful in WB if one considers the way they were mistreated by the Central Govt of India after partition. Know also how well the Punjabi Sikhs were treated by the same govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## animelive

eastwatch said:


> A culture of not even entertaining a house guest is a part of WB culture. Do not deny it, Mr. Refugees from our great East Bengal. Ask your parents or grand parents. How they dislike this Ghoti miser culture. Ask them how well they themselves lived in their Sonar Bangla. Alas, they are now suffering mentally in the Ghoti land because of this miser minds of the Ghotis.
> 
> However, these Bangals of ours from BD are much more successful in WB if one considers the way they were mistreated by the Central Govt of India after partition. Know also how well the Punjabi Sikhs were treated by the same govt.



Note how almost all of the pole vaulter's parent love Bangladesh. Pity the children never got to experience the Sonar Bangla

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Night_Raven

The Ghoti-Bangal phenomena is from a bygone era having very little relevance for today's generation ... Indian bengalis of our generation today , whether from Ghoti ( WB ) or Bangal ( EB ) ancestory , do not dwell on such irrelevant facts anymore ....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## the just

LaBong said:


> It seems all you guys are free luncher, i mean I heard this story from so many people that it's not even funny anymore. Why do you guys come here and try to sneak your way in others house, it's not good manners. Can't you afford good hotels.



Yeah right.that's why all the hotels in Kolkata is always full of Bangladeshis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Bagh

LaBong said:


> It seems all you guys are free luncher, i mean I heard this story from so many people that it's not even funny anymore. Why do you guys come here and try to sneak your way in others house, it's not good manners. Can't you afford good hotels.



Hey we get invited by our kolikata dada's in their houses  Why do you guys provide so less food to your guests? What is the point in inviting someone if you dont really feel like feeding him properly?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

LaBong said:


> Yet you guys die to imitate that accent. Why don't your newspapers, anchors and film stars use regional dialect of khaise, jaishe, halar po hala instead of the standard bengali dialect of kolkata.
> 
> Anyway as hinduguy said, this thread is getting repetitive, I'm off until someone posts something worth rebuttal.



No, we follow our Kushtia accent, it is devoid of Nekami and is very clear. Ghotis cannot differentiate between Bansh (Bamboo) and Bus. Uttam Kumar accent was more like Kushtia, but Soumitra accent is more like Ghoti.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aka123

This thread was going good initially. But now it has become a completely troll and bashing thread. I think Mods should closed it now as it has become disgusting.

See the below video and close the thread in a good note. Thanks!


----------



## scorpionx

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> Asia Cup er mair ki kosto lage? Afsos!



List of ODI cricket matches played between Bangladesh and India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If that stat makes you happy,good for you


----------



## eastwatch

Night_Raven said:


> The Ghoti-Bangal phenomena is from a bygone era having very little relevance for today's generation ... Indian bengalis of our generation today , whether from Ghoti ( WB ) or Bangal ( EB ) ancestory , do not dwell on such irrelevant facts anymore ....



How about when there is that East Bengal-Mohonbagan football match? The Bangals certainly support East Bengal team.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aka123

eastwatch said:


> How about when there is that East Bengal-Mohonbagan football match? The Bangals certainly support East Bengal team.



Hey eastwatch...... it's fun man. The Bangal Ghoti thing is becoming extinct in this part of the border. Bengali's here are completely a mix and match of that. A Friend Circle will have 50% and 50% Ghoti and even at times people don't know who's Bangal and who's Ghoti. Inter marriages are common as Bangal - Ghoti in Bengali marriages are not a selection criterion and it matters to no one. Basically it's in verge of extinction which will complete in the next 2-3 generations. So somehow to cling to these Heritages or rather to have fun and debates, the Mohun Bagan, East Bengal matches help. At that time Friends come to know who's Bangal and who's Ghoti, and the discussion on Ilish Chingri etc pops up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

eastwatch said:


> No, we follow our Kushtia accent, it is devoid of Nekami and is very clear. Ghotis cannot differentiate between Bansh (Bamboo) and Bus. Uttam Kumar accent was more like Kushtia, but Soumitra accent is more like Ghoti.



That's just nonsense and you know it. There is no kusthia dialect, the standard Bengali dialect is chalit spoken in Kolkata which is different from dialects spoken in Bangladesh and in rarh region of West Bengal. It's the Bengali equivalent of chaste urdu, it's urban not nyaka. 

Soumitra has the most flawless accent I have ever heard, he knows how to put weight to each word and exact amount of pause.



Banglar Bagh said:


> Hey we get invited by our kolikata dada's in their houses  Why do you guys provide so less food to your guests? What is the point in inviting someone if you dont really feel like feeding him properly?



Now you are out right lying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Icewolf said:


> I hope you know that no Dravidian made any Internet, web, or computer. They are all aryan inventions, made so YOU can talk to me on the other side of the world.
> *Heck, Dravidian invention doesn't even show up in the 20th & 21st century*



Such an ignorant "racist". I say racist in quotes because you are of Yemeni origin, so its ironic, cause I don't think Yemenis have ever invented anything, in any century

Couple of names,

Chandrasekhara Venkata Raman (Nobel Prize in Physics), Subrahmanyan Chandrasekhar (Nobel Prize in Physics), Venkatraman Ramakrishnan (Nobel Prize in Chemistry). All three are Tamils.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Isn't he a bohra Muslim? I remember he once claiming such.


----------



## the just

LaBong said:


> That's just nonsense and you know it. There is no kusthia dialect, the standard Bengali dialect is chalit spoken in Kolkata which is different from dialects spoken in Bangladesh and in rarh region of West Bengal. It's the Bengali equivalent of chaste urdu, it's urban not nyaka.
> 
> Soumitra has the most flawless accent I have ever heard, he knows how to put weight to each word and exact amount of pause.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are out right lying.



In case someone has misconceptions about Bangladeshi bangla dialects-#1every part of Bangladesh has different bangla dialect.#2 kushtia,Jessore,Khulna,Bagerhat do share a common dialect style which is different from north and east bangla.#3North,East,And center all have separate style of pronouncing bangla words.apart from Chittagong and Sylett every where bangla is same.but south and west does have a distinct dialect.


----------



## Moander

kalu_miah said:


> Really? I thought we went for Pakistan precisely because we were disgusted with treatment of Hindu Zamindars, now you want to join them? What makes you think they will trust you now or any time in the future, if they did not trust you in 1947?
> 
> Instead what is happening is that Indian strategists use Bengali Hindu's in India and Bangladesh as their pawns, leveraging the common culture and language, in their effort to make and keep Bangladesh as a vassal state, using their proxies in various political parties.



Dude zamidari system is long gone and Muslim will be still majority. The only reason west Bengal joined India is that they didn't wanted to be minority. Besides if WB join Bangladesh India will be completely cut off from Sikim & Seven sisters, we will gain access to Nepal & Bhutan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gslv mk3

Moander said:


> Dude zamidari system is long gone and Muslim will be still majority. The only reason west Bengal joined India is that they didn't wanted to be minority. *Besides if WB join Bangladesh *India will be completely cut off from Sikim & Seven sisters, we will gain access to Nepal & Bhutan.



height of wet dreams.


----------



## TopCat

LaBong said:


> That's just nonsense and you know it.* There is no kusthia dialect, the standard Bengali dialect is chalit spoken in Kolkata* which is different from dialects spoken in Bangladesh and in rarh region of West Bengal. It's the Bengali equivalent of chaste urdu, it's urban not nyaka.
> 
> Soumitra has the most flawless accent I have ever heard, he knows how to put weight to each word and exact amount of pause.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are out right lying.



The pure written form of Bengali Cholito Vasa is taken from the Kustia/Nodia region as the standard in 19th century.

When you will speak to a Kustia/Nodia region person, you will know how stupid you speak in Kolkata.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sheikh Shakib Ahmed

Roybot said:


> Such an ignorant "racist". I say racist in quotes because you are of Yemeni origin, so its ironic, cause I don't think Yemenis have ever invented anything, in any century
> 
> Couple of names,
> 
> Chandrasekhara Venkata Raman (Nobel Prize in Physics), Subrahmanyan Chandrasekhar (Nobel Prize in Physics), Venkatraman Ramakrishnan (Nobel Prize in Chemistry). All three are Tamils.



Yemen!!! What is this? Is it from the Mars???


----------



## TopCat

Sheikh Shakib Ahmed said:


> There is no category in Muslims. *All the people including Muslims and Non Muslims are the progeny of One Adam.* It is true for Bangladeshis as well as for the any people of the world. All are equal. Hate to Aryan superiority...



Now shut up........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moander

LaBong said:


> That's just nonsense and you know it. There is no kusthia dialect, the standard Bengali dialect is chalit spoken in Kolkata which is different from dialects spoken in Bangladesh and in rarh region of West Bengal. It's the Bengali equivalent of chaste urdu, it's urban not nyaka.
> 
> Soumitra has the most flawless accent I have ever heard, he knows how to put weight to each word and exact amount of pause.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are out right lying.



Have you ever been to Kustia region? My mothers side of the family is from Kustia, so i can assure you that there is a Kustia dialect and people from Bangladesh use it as standard. It was cool in a way i never needed to learn chalit vasha for school.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> The pure written form of Bengali Cholito Vasa is taken from the Kustia/Nodia region as the standard in 19th century.
> 
> When you will speak to a Kustia/Nodia region person, you will know how stupid you speak in Kolkata.



Note, how a person originally from a far away Noakhali, but living in WB, is trying to showcase himself as an expert of Bangla dialect. Now, I find he does not even know where Kushtia is located. Sharat Chandra Chatterjee has certainly adopted the Kushtia dialect for his novels, but these guys even do not know that. They think we are emulating WB dialect. Kushtia way of speaking is very beautiful, in which we try to speak and not WB's Ghoti accent. Ghoti accent is horrible.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LaBong

iajdani said:


> The pure written form of Bengali Cholito Vasa is taken from the Kustia/Nodia region as the standard in 19th century.
> 
> When you will speak to a Kustia/Nodia region person, you will know how stupid you speak in Kolkata.



Chalit was developed in kolkata back in 19th century, which is fact no matter how much you try to spin it. Since back in 19th century kolkata was the only urban center of excellence so it is but normal that the standardisation of dialect happened here. Since Bangladesh has a big urban megapolice now so in future bd might have their own standardised dialect. 

The original inhabitants of sutanuti, sobha bazaar had a different dialect than Chalit, like nuchi for luchi, nebu for lebu etc, read hutom pyanchar noksha by kaliprasanna singha to know about it.


----------



## LaBong

eastwatch said:


> Note, how a person originally from a far away Noakhali, but living in WB, is trying to showcase himself as an expert of Bangla dialect. Now, I find he does not even know where Kushtia is located. Sharat Chandra Chatterjee has certainly adopted the Kushtia dialect for his novels, but these guys even do not know that. They think we are emulating WB dialect. Kushtia way of speaking is very beautiful, in which we try to speak and not WB's Ghoti accent. Ghoti accent is horrible.



Look dude I was born and brought up in kolkata and have whatsoever no connection with Bangladesh. My heritage is that of East Bengal which is different entity than Bangladesh. You guys probably take offence if someone relates you to east bengal. 

Anyway I'm not trying to belittle any regional accent, Bangals take great pride of their accent although I have pretty plain accent myself. 

I'm no expert but I surely have better ear for accent than you who says Soumitra of all people has flawed accent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Moander said:


> Have you ever been to Kustia region? My mothers side of the family is from Kustia, so i can assure you that there is a Kustia dialect and people from Bangladesh use it as standard. It was cool in a way i never needed to learn chalit vasha for school.



It only means people of Kushtia speak in a dialect which is similar to Chalit since Kushtia is situated at the central region of greater Bengal. But Bangladeshis follow Chalit as standard dialect which was developed in Kolkata in colonial era, not in Kushtia or Nadia.


----------



## Moander

LaBong said:


> Look dude I was born and brought up in kolkata and have whatsoever no connection with Bangladesh. My heritage is that of East Bengal which is different entity than Bangladesh. You guys probably take offence if someone relates you to east bengal.
> 
> Anyway I'm not trying to belittle any regional accent, Bangals take great pride of their accent although I have pretty plain accent myself.
> 
> I'm no expert but I surely have better ear for accent than you who says Soumitra of all people has flawed accent.



Have you ever heard Kustian dialect or chalit vasha that are used in Bangladesh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

LaBong said:


> Chalit was developed in kolkata back in 19th century, which is fact no matter how much you try to spin it. Since back in 19th century kolkata was the only urban center of excellence so it is but normal that the standardisation of dialect happened here. Since Bangladesh has a big urban megapolice now so in future bd might have their own standardised dialect.
> 
> The original inhabitants of sutanuti, sobha bazaar had a different dialect than Chalit, like nuchi for luchi, nebu for lebu etc, read hutom pyanchar noksha by kaliprasanna singha to know about it.



Cholito was not developed in anywhere but when Sadhu was phasing out then a standardization was necessary as people started using Cholito in different forms. Then the dialect of Kustia/Nodia region was selected as the standard and as written form of Cholito Vasa. Its part of history of Bengali language and nothing to do with me.

As you already mentioned that original Kolkata dialect was no way nearer to standard Cholito.

Now here is a quote 



> *Concept of "Greater Kushtia*
> Historically, Kushtia was a larger district consisting of three subdivisions, each of which has now become a district. However, the peoples of these three districts, Chuadanga, Meherpur and Kushtia, share more than just a common past. *Most notably, the dwellers of these districts, as the past inhabitants of an undivided Nadia district, speak a dialect remarkably close to what is now considered "standard" Bengali in both West Bengal and Bangladesh*. Because of the great commonality between the three districts, they are often referred to as the Greater Kushtia District. Several organisations, such as the "Greater Kushtia Association" and "Greater Kushtia Society", are concerned with the welfare of the entire region.
> Kushtia District - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moander

LaBong said:


> It only means people of Kushtia speak in a dialect which is similar to Chalit since Kushtia is situated at the central region of greater Bengal. But Bangladeshis follow Chalit as standard dialect which was developed in Kolkata in colonial era, not in Kushtia or Nadia.



I heard the dialect of both Kustia and Kolkata, please don't give opinion based on assumption. You can't compare two things if you don't know one of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

Moander said:


> Have you ever heard Kustian dialect or chalit vasha that are used in Bangladesh?



I'm sure it'll be similar to Chalit, but to say chalit developed in Kushtia, Nadia is fallacy. At best the accent of Kustia, Nadia had influence on Chalit because of it's cultural heritage, Sri Chaitanya, Lalon etc.


----------



## the just

LaBong said:


> It only means people of Kushtia speak in a dialect which is similar to Chalit since Kushtia is situated at the central region of greater Bengal. But Bangladeshis follow Chalit as standard dialect which was developed in Kolkata in colonial era, not in Kushtia or Nadia.



Can you prove it?is there any written documentation about when and by whom cholito bangla was officially took center stage as mass bangla in British India?I know its not Bonkim chandro or ish war chandro.who was it?any link to support your claim?


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> Look dude I was born and brought up in kolkata and* have whatsoever no connection with Bangladesh*. My heritage is that of East Bengal which is different entity than Bangladesh. You guys probably take offence if someone relates you to east bengal.



Stop living in denial. There is no shame in accepting a place in Bangladesh as your roots. I am from the same region and welcome you to visit us. The people are very hospitable, particularly in this part and you will love it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moander

LaBong said:


> *I'm sure it'll be similar* to Chalit, but to say chalit developed in Kushtia, Nadia is fallacy. At best the accent of Kustia, Nadia had influence on Chalit because of it's cultural heritage, Sri Chaitanya, Lalon etc.



So, you are sure huh? You have never heard accent of Kustia but still you are sure that at best the accent of Kustia, Nadia had influence on Chalit. It seems you have inherited some characteristics of a famous district of Bangladesh, even you deny any direct connection with Bangladesh .  for getting out of closet and embracing your true heritage .


PS- No disrespect to residents of any district of Bangladesh. I don't have any prejudice against residents of any district.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## animelive

I love how these Pole vaulters laugh at some of the peeps here who claim to be arab and then act like they are Bharotis and have no connection with Bangladesh. How fascinating

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## itsanufy

You all should read book "Origin and Development of the Bengali Language" from Suniti Kumar Chatterji. He suggested "Chaltibhasa is based on the cultivated form of the dialects small towns on the Bhagirathi River and came into literary use since the early 20th century.".
Nabadwip was the cultural capital of undivided Bengal that time. Kustia being adjacent to Nadia was influenced with Nadia's dilect. Can say chalit bhasa originated from Nabadwip and its surroundings.
On topic West Bengal people have curiosity about Bangladesh, that's all nothing more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

@Sheikh Shakib Ahmed 'Aryan' discussion is a banned topic. Don't mention it, or else...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

iajdani said:


> Cholito was not developed in anywhere but when Sadhu was phasing out then a standardization was necessary as people started using Cholito in different forms. Then the dialect of Kustia/Nodia region was selected as the standard and as written form of Cholito Vasa. Its part of history of Bengali language and nothing to do with me.
> 
> As you already mentioned that original Kolkata dialect was no way nearer to standard Cholito.
> 
> Now here is a quote



Really, Wikipedia? Even then it says that the language of kusthia is similar to Chalit which I have been saying all along. 

Here's from Britannica, hope it will put this debate to an end. 



> Chaltibhasa is based on the cultivated form of the dialects of Kolkata (Calcutta) and its neighbouring small towns on the Bhagirathi River. It has come into literary use since the early 20th century, and by the early 21st century it had become the dominant literary language as well as the standard colloquial form of speech among the educated. The pronouns and verb forms of the Sadhubhasa are contracted in Chaltibhasa. There is also a marked difference in vocabulary]



Bengali language -- Encyclopedia Britannica


----------



## LaBong

Moander said:


> So, you are sure huh? You have never heard accent of Kustia but still you are sure that at best the accent of Kustia, Nadia had influence on Chalit. It seems you have inherited some characteristics of a famous district of Bangladesh, even you deny any direct connection with Bangladesh .  for getting out of closet and embracing your true heritage .
> 
> 
> PS- No disrespect to residents of any district of Bangladesh. I don't have any prejudice against residents of any district.



I do have friends from Nodia but the thing is at present it's hard to differentiate dialect of various districts of West Bengal unless you are from rural Bankura or Midnapur. Everyone speaks Chalit. 

Anyway as I have already said and also mentioned by another user that Nadia in general and Nabadwip in particular could have influenced the development of Chalit with its rich cultural traditional, but if we listen to Britannica which quotes Suniti Chatujje, then Chalit is the dialect of Kolkata and other areas on Bhagirathi. 

Why don't you provide us an authentic sample of Kustia dialect? 

Here's is an example of authentic Chalit of West Bengal. 








animelive said:


> Stop living in denial. There is no shame in accepting a place in Bangladesh as your roots. I am from the same region and welcome you to visit us. The people are very hospitable, particularly in this part and you will love it


I'm ethically Bengali, culturally Indian, a citizen of Republic of India and of agnostic religious view. Where does Bangladesh figure? ;-) 

I'd certainly like to visit the country though, as a tourist.


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> I'm ethically Bengali, culturally Indian, a citizen of Republic of India and of agnostic religious view. Where does Bangladesh figure? ;-)




I was born and raised in Kuwait yet i am still a Bangladeshi as this is where my roots lie. Figure out the similarity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

animelive said:


> I love how these Pole vaulters laugh at some of the peeps here who claim to be arab and then act like they are Bharotis and have no connection with Bangladesh. How fascinating



Tell me one thing, do you consider Bangladesh as a continuation of East Bengal? 

I don't think anyone denies his/her East Bengal heritage, rather we are very proud of it. There's a reason East Bengal, Mohun Bagan derby regularly draws 1lakh crowd here and is included among the 50 top derbies of the word by Fifa.



animelive said:


> I was born and raised in Kuwait yet i am still a Bangladeshi as this is where my roots lie. Figure out the similarity



Wrong example, arab and Bangladeshi culture is mutually exclusive while Bengali is a subset of Indian culture. India as in the civilization, not the modern nation state.


----------



## Moander

LaBong said:


> I do have friends from Nodia but the thing is at present it's hard to differentiate dialect of various districts of West Bengal unless you are from rural Bankura or Midnapur. Everyone speaks Chalit.
> 
> Anyway as I have already said and also mentioned by another user that Nadia in general and Nabadwip in particular could have influenced the development of Chalit with its rich cultural traditional, but if we listen to Britannica which quotes Suniti Chatujje, then Chalit is the dialect of Kolkata and other areas on Bhagirathi.
> 
> Why don't you provide us an authentic sample of Kustia dialect?
> 
> Here's is an example of authentic Chalit of West Bengal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ethically Bengali, culturally Indian, a citizen of Republic of India and of agnostic religious view. Where does Bangladesh figure? ;-)
> 
> I'd certainly like to visit the country though, as a tourist.



Read the book "Origin and Development of the Bengali Language" from Suniti Kumar Chatterji, you will find your answer. By the way, are you from English medium background? It was mention in our text book that "Chaltibhasa is based on the cultivated form of the dialects small towns on the Bhagirathi River and came into literary use since the early 20th century.".

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...-bangladesh-bangladeshi-64.html#ixzz2SRGEtxCn
@itsanufy thanks for remind me, i almost forgot that it was in our text book.


----------



## TopCat

LaBong said:


> Really, Wikipedia? Even then it says that the language of kusthia is similar to Chalit which I have been saying all along.
> 
> Here's from Britannica, hope it will put this debate to an end.
> 
> 
> 
> Bengali language -- Encyclopedia Britannica



Dude why are beating the bush again and agin.. Britanica said the same thing that i said earlier..
I am rephrasing from another source.


> Choltibhasha (&#2458;&#2482;&#2468;&#2495;&#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494; ) or Cholitobhasha (&#2458;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468;&#2477;&#2494;&#2487;&#2494, a written Bengali style that reflects a more colloquial idiom, is increasingly the standard for written Bengali (&#2458;&#2482;&#2495;&#2468; cholito = 'current' or 'running'). This form came into vogue towards the turn of the 19th century, in an orthography promoted in the writings of Peary Chand Mitra (Alaler ghare dulal, 1857),[3] Pramatha Chowdhury (Sabujpatra, 1914) and in the later writings of Rabindranath Tagore. It is modeled on the dialect spoken in the districts bordering the lower reaches of the Hooghly River, particularly the Shantipur region in Nadia district, West Bengal. This form of Bengali is sometimes called the "Nadia standard".[4]
> Bengali dialects - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



The bigger part of Nadia came to Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> Tell me one thing, do you consider Bangladesh as a continuation of East Bengal?
> 
> I don't think anyone denies his/her East Bengal heritage, rather we are very proud of it. There's a reason East Bengal, Mohun Bagan derby regularly draws 1lakh crowd here and is included among the 50 top derbies of the word by Fifa.



Anyone who does not consider Bangladesh as the continuation of East Bengal are stupid. Our history didn't start from 71, but centuries before that and we are proud of it.




> Wrong example, arab and Bangladeshi culture is mutually exclusive while *Bengali is a subset of Indian culture*. India as in the civilization, not the modern nation state.


Flame bait, you are calling for that shakib guy now 

Anyway, how come i don't consider India to be my nation? Simple, my ancestors were from the current Bangladesh, the then East Bengal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LaBong

iajdani said:


> Dude why are beating the bush again and agin.. Britanica said the same thing that i said earlier..
> I am rephrasing from another source.
> 
> 
> The bigger part of Nadia came to Bangladesh.



You are rather resilient, are you not? Since when Kolkata and neighboring small towns like Shantipur on Bhagirathi is part of Bangladesh or Kusthia? No part of Nadia went to Bangladesh, Nadia borders Kustia which went to bd. Even it's western bd, not the heartland of bd.


----------



## TopCat

LaBong said:


> You are rather resilient, are you not? Since when Kolkata and neighboring small towns like Shantipur on Bhagirathi is part of Bangladesh or Kusthia? No part of Nadia went to Bangladesh, Nadia borders Kustia which went to bd. Even it's western bd, not the heartland of bd.



Kolkata is nowhere in the deal. It wasi always bigger Nadia to which Kustia and 2 more district of Bangladesh included and shared the same dialect. And there is nothing called heartland in bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

animelive said:


> Anyone who does not consider Bangladesh as the continuation of East Bengal are stupid. Our history didn't start from 71, but centuries before that and we are proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Flame bait, you are calling for that shakib guy now
> 
> Anyway, how come i don't consider India to be my nation? Simple, my ancestors were from the current Bangladesh, the then East Bengal.



It is not flame bait if you understand that culturally Indian is different than being a citizen of Republic of India. 

Don't think most people of bangladesh consider it to be a continuation of East Bengal, there are many who distinguish between Bangladeshi and Bengali itself. After all you guys did renamed yourself to East Pakistan from East Bengal. ;-)



iajdani said:


> Kolkata is nowhere in the deal. It wasi always bigger Nadia to which Kustia and 2 more district of Bangladesh included and shared the same dialect. And there is nothing called heartland in bangladesh.



Ok dude, you are right and Suniti Kumar Chaterjee was wrong, happy now?


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> It is not flame bait if you understand that culturally Indian is different than being a citizen of Republic of India.


I am saying that Shakib shaheb won't be happy with these claims 


> Don't think most people of bangladesh consider it to be a continuation of East Bengal, there are many who distinguish between Bangladeshi and Bengali itself. After all you guys did renamed yourself to East Pakistan from East Bengal. ;-)



Bengali = Bangladeshi but Bangladesh doesn't only have Bengalis there for thereis a fair difference between Bangladeshi and Bengali 
Renaming ourselves will change our history?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

animelive said:


> I am saying that Shakib shaheb won't be happy with these claims
> 
> 
> Bengali = Bangladeshi but Bangladesh doesn't only have Bengalis there for thereis a fair difference between Bangladeshi and Bengali
> Renaming ourselves will change our history?


Renaming has lot of significance, take for example Istanbul and Constantinople. ;-)


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> Renaming has lot of significance, take for example Istanbul and Constantinople. ;-)



So you are saying that Turks don't consider Constantinople to be the past of Istanbul? i am not too sure about that. Anyway, we both know how the names changed. It was based on ideologies. Right now it is that Bangalis have one country only. A few decades ago, it was the East part of the country made for Muslims by ourselves, and a few more decades earlier, it was the land where Bangals lived. All of these are our rich history, and i don't see any reason why people would discard it, unless they are the current projonmo Muktijoddhas who consider the land to have come to existence only in 1971..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LaBong

animelive said:


> So you are saying that Turks don't consider Constantinople to be the past of Istanbul? i am not too sure about that. Anyway, we both know how the names changed. It was based on ideologies. Right now it is that Bangalis have one country only. A few decades ago, it was the East part of the country made for Muslims by ourselves, and a few more decades earlier, it was the land where Bangals lived. All of these are our rich history, and i don't see any reason why people would discard it, unless they are the current projonmo Muktijoddhas who consider the land to have come to existence only in 1971..



Nothing wrong for turks to consider Constantinope as their history, they have every right to do so. However should a person who's ancestors lived in Constantinope and migrated to Greece, consider Istanbul as part of his heritage?


----------



## eastwatch

itsanufy said:


> You all should read book "Origin and Development of the Bengali Language" from Suniti Kumar Chatterji. He suggested "Chaltibhasa is based on the cultivated form of the dialects small towns on the Bhagirathi River and came into literary use since the early 20th century.".
> Nabadwip was the cultural capital of undivided Bengal that time. Kustia being adjacent to Nadia was influenced with Nadia's dilect. Can say chalit bhasa originated from Nabadwip and its surroundings.
> On topic West Bengal people have curiosity about Bangladesh, that's all nothing more.



Before partition what is Kushtia in Bangladesh was a part of Nadia Zilla. When it was divided into east and west, the then east Pakistan government named its part as Kushtia Zilla. Come to Kushtia and the way even its street beggars talk, you will feel ashamed of your 'Pechiye Bola' Ghoti (Shoumitra/Prosenjit) accent. Well, at least we feel ashamed of our Purba Bangiyo accent in front of Kushtia one. We try to emulate this accent, but only our girls students can emulate it better than the boys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

eastwatch said:


> Before partition what is Kushtia in Bangladesh was a part of Nadia Zilla. When it was divided into east and west, the then east Pakistan government named its part as Kushtia Zilla. Come to Kushtia and the way even its street beggars talk, you will feel ashamed of your 'Pechiye Bola' Ghoti (Shoumitra/Prosenjit) accent. Well, at least we feel ashamed of our Purba Bangiyo accent. However we try to emulate this accent, only our girls students can emulate it better than the boys.



So according to you Soumitra has flawed accent while Uttam Kumar has perfect Kustia accent.

Do you even know Uttam Kumar was a pure North Calcuttan Ghoti who's born in Ahiritola and Soumitra was born Krishnanagar, the capital of Nadia district? 

Oh the irony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

LaBong said:


> Really, Wikipedia? Even then it says that the language of kusthia is similar to Chalit which I have been saying all along.
> 
> Here's from Britannica, hope it will put this debate to an end.
> 
> Bengali language -- Encyclopedia Britannica



Look, so many of our heritages have been hijacked by the big mouth Indians. It is only because we are weak at projecting ourselves internationally. This is why Nakshi Kantha, Muslin fabrics and Mango like things have become India origin. I will not be surprised if Brittanica says Jamdani and Dhakai Sarees and Rajshahi Silk Saree are Indian origin. Also, to outsiders, Bangladesh, India and Pakistan all together is regarded as Hindustan or India, which is not today's geographically constrained India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

eastwatch said:


> Look, so many of our heritages have been hijacked by the big mouth Indians. It is only because we are weak at projecting ourselves internationally. This is why Nakshi Kantha, Muslin fabrics and Mango like things have become India origin. I will not be surprised if Brittanica says Jamdani and Dhakai Sarees and Rajshahi Silk Saree are Indian origin. Also, to outsiders, Bangladesh, India and Pakistan all together is regarded as Hindustan or India, which is not today's geographically constrained India.



Britannica is quoting Suniti Kumar Chaterjee, you know who he was right?


----------



## eastwatch

LaBong said:


> So according to you Soumitra has flawed accent while Uttam Kumar has perfect Kustia accent.
> 
> Do you even know Uttam Kumar was a pure North Calcuttan Ghoti who's born in Ahiritola and Soumitra was born Krishnanagar, the capital of Nadia district?
> 
> Oh the irony.



You really are unable to differentiate between two accents. Wherever Uttam was born in, is of no concern because Uttam's accent was beautiful and more like our Kushtia accent. Now, a Gadha like you will come with another ignoarat rant that because Suchitra Sen was born in Pabna, therefore, her was an east Bengal accent. Stop vomiting more ignorance. 

Both these actors had simple accent and it was not Pnechiye penchiye Bola Ghoti accent of Shoumitra and Prosenjit. Shoumitra was from Nadia zone, but he chose Ghoti style of Pnechano Bangla. This may be one reason he could not be another Uttam although when I first saw his acting I was expecting such a thing.



LaBong said:


> Britannica is quoting Suniti Kumar Chaterjee, you know who he was right?



So, our heritage was first hijacked by a Ghoti Suniti Kumar and Brittanica just referred to him. It is not surprising to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

eastwatch said:


> You really are unable to differentiate between two accents. Wherever Uttam was born in, is of no concern because Uttam's accent was beautiful and more like our Kushtia accent. *Now, a Gadha like you* will come with another ignoarat rant that because Suchitra Sen was born in Pabna, therefore, her was an east Bengal accent. Stop vomiting more ignorance. Both these actors had simple accent and it was not Pnechiye penchiye Bola Ghoti accent of Shoumitra and Prosenjit.
> 
> 
> 
> So, *our heritage was first hijacked by a Ghoti Suniti Kumar *and Brittanica just referred to him. It is not surprising to us.



Ok now we know who the real Gadha is(No offense to Gadhas for comparing them with such a nincompoop like this). Go read more about who Suniti Kumar Chaterjee was before thrilling us with your dehati acumen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aka123

Hey @eastwatch and @LaBong ............ cool down guyz......


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> Nothing wrong for turks to consider Constantinope as their history, they have every right to do so. However should a person who's ancestors lived in Constantinope and migrated to Greece, consider Istanbul as part of his heritage?



Denial don't change facts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

animelive said:


> Denial don't change facts



So when will Bangladeshis start beheading atheist and agnostics for their crime of not believing?


----------



## the just

Never.its only happens in India.


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> So when will Bangladeshis start beheading atheist and agnostics for their crime of not believing?



The day India becomes colonized by China ie. soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

animelive said:


> The day India becomes colonized by China ie. soon



Hey capital punishment of blasphemy and implementation of Sharia are hefazat demand, aren't they? So why are you defensive about it?


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> Hey capital punishment of blasphemy and implementation of Sharia are hefazat demand, aren't they? So why are you defensive about it?



Yes i would actually love that law. People will learn to respect others and live by the laws of society. Plus the commies would be rotting in jail. Ak dhile dui pakhi mara ar ki

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## the just

LaBong said:


> Hey capital punishment of blasphemy and implementation of Sharia are hefazat demand, aren't they? So why are you defensive about it?



Sorry!!did I miss something here?Did Hefazat guys sent another demand list to India as well?Where did in the 13points says they want shariah law?



LaBong said:


> Hey capital punishment of blasphemy and implementation of Sharia are hefazat demand, aren't they? So why are you defensive about it?



Sorry!!did I miss something here?Did Hefazat guys sent another demand list to India as well?Where did in the 13points says they want shariah law?


----------



## LaBong

animelive said:


> Yes i would actually love that law. People will learn to respect others and live by the laws of society. Plus the commies would be rotting in jail. Ak dhile dui pakhi mara ar ki



Good thing is people like JC Bose, Ustad Baba Alauddin Khan, Najrul Islam or Lalon Fakir weren't born in present day Bangladesh, don't think they could have contributed to bengali society in their headless state. 



the just said:


> Sorry!!did I miss something here?Did Hefazat guys sent another demand list to India as well?Where did in the 13points says they want shariah law?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry!!did I miss something here?Did Hefazat guys sent another demand list to India as well?Where did in the 13points says they want shariah law?



Post 13 demands here, I'll point it to you.


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> Good thing is people like JC Bose, Ustad Baba Alauddin Khan, Najrul Islam or Lalon Fakir weren't born in present day Bangladesh, don't think they could have contributed to bengali society in their headless state.



Atheism or non-Muslim practice is not a crime, Hate speech against Religion that is, Blasphemy is. You Bharotis just like to twist words and make u your own bs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Bagh

animelive said:


> Atheism or non-Muslim practice is not a crime, Hate speech against Religion that is, Blasphemy is. *You Bharotis just like to twist words and make u your own bs*


This pole-vaulter is one cunning cat I will give him that. Its better to ignore him as far as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

animelive said:


> Atheism or non-Muslim practice is not a crime, Hate speech against Religion that is, Blasphemy is. You Bharotis just like to twist words and make u your own bs



And who determines what is hate speech? Isn't it highly subjective. Almost everything can be considered hate speech and blasphemy since it depends on interpreter. Like how a lady was convicted of blasphemy in Pakistan for asking an innocent question or accidentally burning Qur'an. 

Everyone asks, "What J&#257;t does Lalon belong to in this world?"
Lalon answers, "What does J&#257;t look like?"
I've never laid eyes upon it.
Some use Malas (Hindu rosaries),
others Tasbis (Muslim rosaries), and so people say
they belong to different J&#257;ts.
But do you bear the sign of your J&#257;t
when you come (to this world) or when you leave (this world)?

^Isn't it blasphemous?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

CorporateAffairs said:


> That is India of my *wet *dreams. Will remain forever.
> 
> In addition, west bengal is a failed state just like others. No rule of law, goons have the power. People like Mamatha are a curse to WB along with communists.
> 
> Recent local body elections BJP vote share has increased, this is very good news. I hope a true people leader arises and leads WB into prosperity.



fixed typo up there for you


----------



## LaBong

Banglar Bagh said:


> This pole-vaulter is one cunning cat I will give him that. Its better to ignore him as far as possible.



Is this a lame comeback of calling you Banglar Beral?  

Not really innovative, are you? How about taking your time and think it through?


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> And who determines what is hate speech? Isn't it highly subjective. Almost everything can be considered hate speech and blasphemy since it depends on interpreter. Like how a lady was convicted of blasphemy in Pakistan for asking an innocent question or accidentally burning Qur'an.



Accidently burning Qur'an? Seriously? Even if your life depends on it, you must stop it but once there is no other way, it should be let go of. But ofcourse its the person's fault for not keeping his Holy Book in proper care. He should probably repent for it. And hate speech, Internet is your friend, do a quick google search rather than asking retarded questions. In any sensitive matter, its better to speak with high respect and make no offensive comment, although that wouldn't go to hate speech. I would say that respect must be shown while discussing a matter.



> Everyone asks, "What J&#257;t does Lalon belong to in this world?"
> Lalon answers, "What does J&#257;t look like?"
> I've never laid eyes upon it.
> Some use Malas (Hindu rosaries),
> others Tasbis (Muslim rosaries), and so people say
> they belong to different J&#257;ts.
> But do you bear the sign of your J&#257;t
> when you come (to this world) or when you leave (this world)?
> 
> ^Isn't it blasphemous?



wtf is JAT?  and seems like a pretty polite discussion to me, nothing blasphemous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scorpionx

As some one tagged Soumitra Chatterjee as a "_Pechiye bola ghoti_",I could not resist myself from posting this clip.Hope the word _class_ means something to Bangladesh.


----------



## Banglar Bagh

LaBong said:


> Is this a lame comeback of calling you Banglar Beral?
> 
> Not really innovative, are you? How about taking your time and think it through?


Well the comeback was actually with calling you pole-vaulter and its a truth about you which you cant deny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

animelive said:


> Accidently burning Qur'an? Seriously? Even if your life depends on it, you must stop it but once there is no other way, it should be let go of. But ofcourse its the person's fault for not keeping his Holy Book in proper care. He should probably repent for it. And hate speech, Internet is your friend, do a quick google search rather than asking retarded questions. In any sensitive matter, its better to speak with high respect and make no offensive comment, although that wouldn't go to hate speech. I would say that respect must be shown while discussing a matter.
> 
> 
> 
> wtf is JAT?  and seems like a pretty polite discussion to me, nothing blasphemous.


Either you didn't get post or trying to evade. What I'm saying is what might be hate speech to you might not be someone else, for an example to a Pakistani mullah asking a simple question was hate speech and blasphemy, given enough rope I'm sure bd mullahs won't be any different. So do you guys have a fixed set of rules of what is hate speech and what not or you gonna search Internet before beheading someone. 

Jat was used interchangeably with religion at time of lalon, Lalon was saying there's no difference between a Hindu and a Muslim, none is born or die with a religion. Now ask a mullah if it's blasphemous or not? How about asking the resident molvi @Zarvan

Since you were born and brought up in middle East , do you know who lalon was?



Banglar Bagh said:


> Well the comeback was actually with calling you pole-vaulter and its a truth about you which you cant deny.



Well I don't mind you taking some heat off your mind by calling me pole vaulter since Indian trolls usually call you guys the same.


----------



## Banglar Bagh

LaBong said:


> Well I don't mind you taking some heat off your mind by calling me pole vaulter since Indian trolls usually call you guys the same.


They call it only because of some of you pole-vaulters are the shining example of illegal immigrants who are ruining their country. I dont really have anything against those indian trolls but my frustration is with you ones who are like nomads and create problems for all with their random running around.


----------



## LaBong

Banglar Bagh said:


> They call it only because of some of you pole-vaulters are the shining example of illegal immigrants who are ruining their country. I dont really have anything against those indian trolls but my frustration is with you ones who are like nomads and create problems for all with their random running around.



No they call it because Bangladeshis brave bullets and endanger their teenage girls to hop the border. My parents were legal citizens of India as per Indian constitution which says anyone who migrated to India from Pakistan before 1953 are legal citizen of India. Now stop going personal it's not good manners, or have you not been taught manners by your parents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> Either you didn't get post or trying to evade. What I'm saying is what might be hate speech to you might not be someone else, for an example to a Pakistani mullah asking a simple question was hate speech and blasphemy, given enough rope I'm sure bd mullahs won't be any different. So do you guys have a fixed set of rules of what is hate speech and what not or you gonna search Internet before beheading someone.



*In law, hate speech is any speech, gesture or conduct, writing, or display which is forbidden because it may incite violence or prejudicial action against or by a protected individual or group, or because it disparages or intimidates a protected individual or group.
*

No badmouthing Islam or anything related to it, infact it should be widened to no badmouthing of any religion. That should be enough.



> Jat was used interchangeably with religion at time of lalon, Lalon was saying there's no difference between a Hindu and a Muslim, none is born or die with a religion. Now ask a mullah if it's blasphemous or not? How about asking the resident molvi @Zarvan



Don't know, don't care. Its his opinion and he is not being rough or offensive in any way so not blasphemous. Someone might want to make him understand but that should be it even if it was stupid.



> Since you were born and brought up in middle East , do you know who lalon was?



Does it matter?  and just to give you enough peace to sleep at night, yes i do 



> Well I don't mind you taking some heat off your mind by calling me pole vaulter since Indian trolls usually call you guys the same.



So please tell me how you are discriminated by ghotis. I will use that info to warn the people here who thinks bharotis are friendly


----------



## LaBong

> So please tell me how you are discriminated by ghotis. I will use that info to warn the people here who thinks bharotis are friendly



It seems you are equating everything with your west Pakistani experience, on the contrary we are all civilised people here, it doesn't matter but just FYI a Bangal was chief minister of West Bengal for sone 30 years. 

Rest of your post is usual banter and circular argument, doesn't merit a reply.


----------



## Aka123

LaBong said:


> No they call it because Bangladeshis brave bullets and endanger their teenage girls to hop the border. My parents were legal citizens of India as per Indian constitution which says anyone who migrated to India from Pakistan before 1953 are legal citizen of India. Now stop going personal it's not good manners, or have you not been taught manners by your parents.



I don't think, each and every comment requires a reply. Some posts here like the junk you are responding to is that much dumb that if we try to justify that then we become the fool.


----------



## LaBong

Aka123 said:


> I don't think, each and every comment require a reply. Some posts here like the above junk are that much dumb that if we try to justify that then we become the fool.



That was needed a reply to let the person know that the garbage he spews on interweb is reflection of his upbringing.


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> It seems you are equating everything with your west Pakistani experience, on the contrary we are all civilised people here, it doesn't matter but just FYI a Bangal was chief minister of West Bengal for sone 30 years.
> 
> Rest of your post is usual banter and circular argument, doesn't merit a reply.



Come on, just in this forum, we saw how much bharotis hate pole vaulters. No need to be ashamed  Our spies have caused a great turmoil in wb, we are pleased.

Sure, hopefully you got your answers which you already knew 



LaBong said:


> No they call it because Bangladeshis brave bullets and endanger their teenage girls to hop the border. My parents were legal citizens of India as per Indian constitution which says anyone who migrated to India from Pakistan before 1953 are legal citizen of India. Now stop going personal it's not good manners, or have you not been taught manners by your parents.



FYI, even if pole vaulters are considered citizens, they shall always remain pole vaulters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

LaBong said:


> That was needed a reply to let the person know that the garbage he spews on interweb is reflection of his upbringing.



But that will not affect him as he was not taught about morality when he was brought up. So he will highly fail to understand that and will contradict again. There's a quote 'Charity begins at home'. Now if he's not taught about that then, never on Earth u'll be explain. You can't straighten a dog's tail. So better to follow the principle of 'ignorance is bliss' to keep a discussion Healthy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

Aka123 said:


> But that will not affect him as he was not taught about morality when he was brought up. So he will highly fail to understand that and will contradict again. There's a quote 'Charity begins at home'. Now if he's not taught about that then, never on Earth u'll be explain. You can't straighten a dog's tail. So better to follow the principle of 'ignorance is bliss' to keep a discussion Healthy.



Good job, you just made a post that has no connection whatsoever with what Bagh posted. Congrats


----------



## Banglar Bagh

LaBong said:


> No they call it because Bangladeshis brave bullets and endanger their teenage girls to hop the border. My parents were legal citizens of India as per Indian constitution which says anyone who migrated to India from Pakistan before 1953 are legal citizen of India. Now stop going personal it's not good manners, or have you not been taught manners by your parents.


So now you are teaching me manners pole-vaulter. Atleast I have better ethics than someone who doesn't even admit his roots. Why should I believe you when you say you migrated before 1953. You might have pole-vaulted yesterday and saying I am legal because I pole-vaulted some 60 years back. You were just too lucky may be not to catch a bullet while migrating. You have braved bullets better than many others. Probably you and skull should set up a training camp on how to pole-vault properly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

LaBong said:


> Either you didn't get post or trying to evade. What I'm saying is what might be hate speech to you might not be someone else, for an example to a Pakistani mullah asking a simple question was hate speech and blasphemy, given enough rope I'm sure bd mullahs won't be any different. So do you guys have a fixed set of rules of what is hate speech and what not or you gonna search Internet before beheading someone.
> 
> Jat was used interchangeably with religion at time of lalon, Lalon was saying there's no difference between a Hindu and a Muslim, none is born or die with a religion. Now ask a mullah if it's blasphemous or not? How about asking the resident molvi @Zarvan
> 
> Since you were born and brought up in middle East , do you know who lalon was?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't mind you taking some heat off your mind by calling me pole vaulter since Indian trolls usually call you guys the same.


who ever will insult hazrat Muhammad saw or Allah or Quran will be taken out and killed


----------



## LaBong

animelive said:


> Come on, just in this forum, we saw how much bharotis hate pole vaulters. No need to be ashamed  Our spies have caused a great turmoil in wb, we are pleased.
> 
> Sure, hopefully you got your answers which you already knew
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, even if pole vaulters are considered citizens, they shall always remain pole vaulters




Whatever makes you feel better dude, meanwhile someone is probably getting beaten at indo bd border by bsf while we are enjoying our afternoon troll. So up yours.


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> Whatever makes you feel better dude, meanwhile someone is probably getting beaten at indo bd border by bsf while we are enjoying our afternoon troll. So up yours.



or maybe another 2001 taking place?  hopefully you and skull will help the poor fellows by creating that training camp as Banglar Bagh suggested


----------



## LaBong

Banglar Bagh said:


> So now you are teaching me manners pole-vaulter. Atleast I have better ethics than someone who doesn't even admit his roots. Why should I believe you when you say you migrated before 1953. You might have pole-vaulted yesterday and saying I am legal because I pole-vaulted some 60 years back. You were just too lucky may be not to catch a bullet while migrating. You have braved bullets better than many others. Probably you and skull should set up a training camp on how to pole-vault properly.



But you might be not be as lucky, bsf are pretty tough these days, so don't bring your kids and elderly parents while you are en route to Bangladeshi basti of Delhi, Bangladeshi.



animelive said:


> or maybe another 2001 taking place?  hopefully you and skull will help the poor fellows by creating that training camp as Banglar Bagh suggested



With our dalals in place, more likely some army officer is getting killed and his wife raped by his subordinates in bd. So once again, up yours.


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> With our dalals in place, more likely some army officer is getting killed and his wife raped by his subordinates in bd. So once again, up yours.



With the current situation, pretty sure your dalals will be kicked out by the same army officers. Now the pole vaulting camp is a must. Better welcome your dadas well. Just hope that you would feed them well and not just give 4-5 people only one puri or mishti to eat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Bagh

LaBong said:


> But you might be not be as lucky, bsf are pretty tough these days, so don't bring your kids and elderly parents while you are en route to Bangladeshi basti of Delhi, Bangladeshi.


Thats why everyone can get immensely benefitted by getting training from seasoned and time-tested pole-vaulters like you and skull. Why are you recommending basti in Delhi? You seem to be doing well in Kolikata basti or they have started to kick you out from here too..? How is skull doing? You know we always worry about you. We may not share the same country right now but hey once you were here. You are my countrymen both technically and arbitarily.


----------



## LaBong

animelive said:


> With the current situation, pretty sure your dalals will be kicked out by the same army officers. Now the pole vaulting camp is a must. Better welcome your dadas well. Just hope that you would feed them well and not just give 4-5 people only one puri or mishti to eat



Lets not brood over what future has in store but ponder over the fact that hundreds of lungi clad potential pole vaulters are eliminated by our dalals, thus reducing the population of before mentioned Delhi basti by hundred and given Bangladeshi fertility, thousands in one generation. 


Oh this is just so much win. 

Anyway do tell us your requirements, given how Awami is no bullshit mode, you might be first visitor of our camp.



Banglar Bagh said:


> Thats why everyone can get immensely benefitted by getting training from seasoned and time-tested pole-vaulters like you and skull. Why are you recommending basti in Delhi? You seem to be doing well in Kolikata basti or they have started to kick you out from here too..? How is skull doing? You know we always worry about you. We may not share the same country right now but hey once you were here. You are my countrymen both technically and arbitarily.



You know we kind f become elite by now so it's not wise to relate to freshmen like you. 

And no, not kolkata, never kolkata, we already have enough of you, just visit ghettos of tangra or free school street. It's teaming with you.


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> Lets not brood over what future has in store but ponder over the fact that hundreds of lungi clad potential pole vaulters are eliminated by our dalals, thus reducing the population of before mentioned Delhi basti by hundred and given Bangladeshi fertility, thousands in one generation.



Potential pole vaulters? those are usually he dalals like yourself 



> Anyway do tell us your requirements, given how Awami is no bullshit mode, you might be first visitor of our camp.



Nah don't worry about it, i have go enough connections with these dalals to be safe here


----------



## Listening Post

A good neighbour indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Please be civilized. 

No more 'pole-vaulting' discussions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## animelive

Loki said:


> Please be civilized.
> 
> No more 'pole-vaulting' discussions



y u do dis to us?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

animelive said:


> y u do dis to us?



I'm your Fuhrer, that's why. 

No seriously, it'll only get more ugly; that's why

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skull and Bones

@Loki 

Should i reply back your country men with same tone, and this time will i be the only one ending up with infraction?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Damn I'm not even sure animelive and Banglar Beral tag team were able to see how I owned them in my last post.


----------



## animelive

Skull and Bones said:


> @Loki
> 
> Should i reply back your country men with same tone, and this time will i be the only one ending up with infraction?



Crybaby 



LaBong said:


> Damn I'm not even sure animelive and Banglar Beral tag team were able to see how I owned them in my last post.



Nope, please tell me it wasn't about another Bharoti basti

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

Skull and Bones said:


> @Loki
> 
> Should i reply back your country men with same tone, and this time will i be the only one ending up with infraction?



Lets not get angry, we have to understand that they are obsessed about us relating with Bangladesh. It's kind of flattering and feels like celebrity and I would've obliged had it not for hundreds of thousands unruly weirdo chanting death of atheists and creating mayhem on streets of dhaka. It's a major turn off.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> Lets not get angry, we have to understand that they are obsessed about us relating with Bangladesh. It's kind of flattering and feels like celebrity and I would've obliged had it not for hundreds of thousands unruly weirdo chanting death of atheists and creating mayhem on streets of dhaka. It's a major turn off.



No we are obsessed about showing you the hypocrisy in calling illegal immigrants, lowlives while being the athletes yourselves

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

animelive said:


> No we are obsessed about showing you the hypocrisy in calling illegal immigrants, lowlives while being the athletes yourselves



Would you be happy and content if I say I feel for Bangladeshis?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skull and Bones

animelive said:


> No we are obsessed about showing you the hypocrisy in calling illegal immigrants, lowlives while being the athletes yourselves



Yeah, we left that wretched piece of land behind. Now what?


----------



## animelive

LaBong said:


> Would you be happy and content if I say I feel for Bangladeshis?



No please no, just call yourself the magic word 



Skull and Bones said:


> Yeah, we left that wretched piece of land behind. Now what?



Now join the olympics, particularly the high jump. You will win wonders

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zabaniyah

Talk about Bongos gone wild! Thread has reached its course. 

Closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------

